# Back to Bettas



## Tealight03

Welcome to my journal! I have had many bettas over the years. Of course I didn't know what I was doing when I was younger and the fish were probably suffering from cold and not enough cleaning. Fast forward to today were I currently have Phil, a VT male, and Ruby, a CT female. 

Both live in heated, filtered 5 gallon tanks. Phil is my chronic fin biter. He only bites if I skip a meal, so fasting is not an option for him at all. His tail is looking better. Until the next time I go out of town.

Ruby is lovely. She's active and always exploring. She's also a scavenger. If a pellet drops I know she'll find it. Unlike her brother who lounges around and lets food float by. 

Enjoy a couple of pics! Sunday is water change day.


----------



## Tealight03

*Fin biter*

More pictures of Phil.

"I swear if you bite your tail one more time...."

In the second photo, his tail is starting to grow back Until he takes another chunk out. Sigh.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Gorgeous fishes! Ahh, the frustrations of a tail biter, I have 3 so don't feel bad. I LOVE wc day, I'm always redoing the tank decor! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Tealight03

*This fish . . .*

Remember a couple weeks ago when I said Phil's fin was regrowing? Well as per usual, he took another chunk out. I still really feel like this is a hinger issue. Sometimes he gets dinner late because I'm busy. Maybe I'll try to put him on a set food schedule. 

Other fin biting triggers I've tried: moving him to a bigger tank, never rearranging his tank because one time I did and he flipped out and started chasing his tail. I might get some black construction paper for the sides of his tank. He glass surfes a lot. I wonder if there's anything else I'm missing. 

I also noticed a hole in his fin. Not sure what that is. He has silk plants in his tank, a clay pot and a castle. Nothing that seems like it could damage him.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, Dangerous. Tail biters are the worse. I've never had one before. When I got Phil I started reading this forum and though how lucky I was that he wasn't a biter and switched to pellets no problem. A month later it started.


----------



## DangerousAngel

No problem. They are! But the regrowth is always a rewarding thing! Unfortunately Dangerous started as his way of letting me know something was wrong. Hopefully regrowth will start showing soon and he won't keep it up. Go see my journal for the full story.


----------



## Tealight03

Hopefully he doesn't keep it up. Every time I think Phil has stopped he starts again. Repeats "I've made my peace with this."


----------



## Tealight03

*Filtering tank water*

This weekend I started using a Britta filter to filter my drinking water. I opted to use filtered water for the tanks as well. I bought Seachem Replenish to re-mineralize the water. Everyone seems happy and healthy. I'm hoping to avoid the fluctuations that come with city water.


----------



## Tealight03

*More biting*

Sigh, Phil is still biting. Yesterday was water change day. I took out a little castle which I thought might be causing some water quality issues. He didn't seem too impressed. He did use it although not often. 

For about a month I've noticed white flake things in Phil's tank. I think they were coming off one of the plants, which was also removed yesterday. 

Next time I go to Petco I'll get him another plant. I want to try something like water sprite I think. 

And because I feel like all I do is talk about my problem child, I'll post pics of Ruby soon. She is so low maintenance compared to Phillip.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567

Aww I do hope Phil will get better! I remember when my betta would do the same thing and it was just a pain. But now he's all better, and I hope your Philip will be soon!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Tealight03 said:


> Remember a couple weeks ago when I said Phil's fin was regrowing? Well as per usual, he took another chunk out. I still really feel like this is a hinger issue. Sometimes he gets dinner late because I'm busy. Maybe I'll try to put him on a set food schedule.
> 
> Other fin biting triggers I've tried: moving him to a bigger tank, never rearranging his tank because one time I did and he flipped out and started chasing his tail. I might get some black construction paper for the sides of his tank. He glass surfes a lot. I wonder if there's anything else I'm missing.
> 
> I also noticed a hole in his fin. Not sure what that is. He has silk plants in his tank, a clay pot and a castle. Nothing that seems like it could damage him.


I noticed something in your picture that might possibly have caused the hole in his fin. At the centre of a lot of silk plants are sharp spiky green bits. They are what hold the leaf to the stem. My silk plants have them too so I simply took my scissors and snipped the sharp spiky part off-- far enough down so they aren't sharp, but not so much that the leaves come off.
Just a thought...


----------



## Tealight03

I had looked at those suspiciously at first but let it go in favor of him being a biter. I'll try to cut them off as you suggested. He also glass surfs. A lot. I tried putting white paper on the tank and that didn't work. I've been meaning to buy some black construction paper and try that.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

May I ask what glass surfing is?


----------



## Tealight03

It's a betta staring at his reflection, often swimming back and forth. Phil just hangs on one side. He doesn't flare, do I didn't think he was stressed by seeing his reflection.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Oh! Our bettas do that all the time....attack their reflection. I've always suspected they are just playing....


----------



## Tealight03

Yeah I didn't think it was a big deal. But maybe it's stressing him out? I'm just trying to resolve any possible tail biting causes.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Attacking reflections is not glass surfing. Glass surfing is swimming pressed against the glass wall of the tank, gliding back and forth.


----------



## Tealight03

Phil is a surfer. Although he seems to flare more now than he used to.


----------



## Tealight03

*Made it out without another betta.*

I went to Petsmart and Petco today looking for Prine. I'm almost out. Also looked at plants but I think I'll hold off until I find a sale. Note to self: Prime is cheaper at Petsmart. 

I made it out without getting another fish. A red ans white ct really tugged at my heart though. The last thing I need is another tank. I have a spare 2 gallon but I suppose that should be a qt tank. Plus I really enjoy having my fish in something bigger. Petco also had the most beautiful butterflies there. Their fin type wasn't identified, just their coloring. They were charging $15 for the butterflies and $8 for the ct. Sigh.


----------



## Tealight03

*Away*

This weekend I'm house-sitting for a friend. It's noy far but I'll only be able to stop at my apartment after work to feed the fish and water thw plants. I hope Phil doesn't bite more. He doesn't do well skipping meals. Also I miss them....


----------



## Tealight03

*Progress*

What a long week. I wasn't home for several days, except to pop in once a day to feed the fish ans water the plants. I was afraid Phil would bite again since he was down to 1 meal a day and didn't get frd at all yesterday. It looks like he bit just a little, much better than I expected. He did almost take my finger off when I gave him his dinner. 

I got him a new silk plant and, gasp, I got him a small anubias. I've been wanting to try live plants for awhile. I can't believe I spent $6.99 on it. I had dreams it would grow quickly. Today it's not looking so great. Two of the leaves have brown spots. I took it out of the tank and put it in a seperate container do it wouldn't contaminate the water. None of the tank lights were on while I was gone. The tanks get natural light during the day. I thought anubias was a low light plant but maybe it needs a little. I need to figure out better lights because both tanks have low light. 

Poor Phil was like "wait, where are you going with my plant?" When I put it in he looked at it and showed interest. This is contrary to when I put the moss ball in and he flared. Hopefully the anubias recovers quickly so it can go back in.


----------



## Tealight03

*A rescue*

My boss found two abandoned bettas today. They were both in small bowls and in very little, very dirty water. Typical gravel and 1 small plant. They are both lethargic. I took the red vt. At lunch I ran him home, added Prime and set up the 2 gallon qt. I left him in his bowl but added about 12 ounces of water to get acclimation started. His water is disgusting. Obviously hasn't been changed in forever and lots of uneaten food. It was so dirty I haven't been able to get a good look at him to see what's going on. My coworker thinks he had white spots on him. If he does have ick, I'll raise the water temp. I already added aquarium salt to his new tank. Hopefully he makes it.


----------



## Tealight03

*Acclimated*

I acclimated the rescue tonight. I put him in a cuo to float in the new tank for about half an hour. I added some of my water slowly. When I released him he sat half in the cup and half out for several minutes. Poor thing didn't know what to do. And he may also be a weak swimmer. 

The temp is up to 84 to help with the ick, which he definitely has. I also added aquarium salt and Prazi. I saw him poop a white string so I'm going to go ahead and treat for internal parasites. I'm mostly worried about white string he has around hjs tail. I posted in the disease section to get some input.

I had to rob Phil of his thermometer and Ruby of her terra cotta planter. Phil, who dislikes change, swam around frantically while giving me the "WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO MY TANK" look. I'll buy replacements tomorrow. 

For now rescue is covered with a towel to help him adjuat. Hopefully he makes it through the night.


----------



## Heidispice

Goodness! Poor guy. Good luck to you. We're they just abandoned somewhere?


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks. I work in property management and someone abandoned them during an eviction. My boss had to do an inspection and found them. 

Ok I can't help it, I'm checking on him.....

He's floating at the bottom of the tank. He's upright so that's good.


----------



## Tealight03

*Doing ok*

Rescue is doing ok. He's at the top of the tank but seems to be a weak swimmer. I'm having trouble keeping the temp stable. I have a preset heater in that tank. The temp when he went in was 84 to help with the ick. I had to unplug the heater last night because the temp raised to 88. This morning it's down to 78. It wouldn't be a problem except I need the temp around 84 for ick.

Today I'll look for an adjustable 25 watt heater. I may also try to find something shallow to move him to. He seems ok but I want to make sure he doesn't have trouble getting air. 

And since he made it through the night he needs a name! So far I'm thinking Solstice or Garnett.


----------



## Tealight03

*Getting stronger*

I've decided rescue's name is Killian. He is doing so much better. He ate breakfast and dinner and even chased a pellet that fell. He had more energy after breakfast which makes me wonder when they fed him last. I thought he had been overfed due to his water conditions. He has pooped several times. They are normal so internal parasites are out. I'm not seeing any ick on him. I cleaned his entire tank to make sure I got any that had fallen to the floor. I felt horrible cupping him 24 hours after I got him in clean water but we both made it.

His gills are red. Probably ammonia burns. He also has several fin tears. His old plant was probably the culprit. I took great joy throwing the gravel and plant out this morning. I'm not sure what to do with the bowl. What was one do with a fish bowl that is too small to house a living creature? My mom mentioned putting seashells in it and turning it into a decoration. 

I picked up a silk plant package from Petco while I waa buying a replacement thermometer for Phil's tank. Now everyone has an extra plant. And I've easily spent the majority of the extra money I had from house sitting on these fish. I had other plans, especially since other expenses have come up. Oh well. Killian still needs an adjustable heater. I think I'll order it tomorrow. 

Pics of Killian below!


----------



## Heidispice

Killian is going to be one happy guy now that he has you!


----------



## Tealight03

Thank you, heidispice. The funny thing is I had been thinking about getting another betta the day befor Killian was dropped on my desk. I never thought I'd be prepared for a true rescue but I've proved myself wrong.


----------



## Tealight03

*Ruby*

I got Ruby back in April. Easter to be exact. I say she was an accidental purchase but really I went into Petco hoping a betta would feel right. I had her in a 2 gallon but upgraded her to a 5 gallon the next day. This lucked out for Killian because he is temporarily calling that tank home. 

Ruby is my happy, healthy girl. She doesn't have any issues, other than she is super active and I worry about keeping her entertained. She will chase my finger and bite at the glass. She's adorable. And can't figure out why the boys get so much attention.


----------



## Tealight03

*I gave you more plants, please stop biting your fins!*

Quick update on Phil. In the last week he has gotten 2 new silk plants and a live anubias. Hopefully this will be what he needs to stop biting. His anubias is still looking sad but some very helpful members told me the plant needs to melt to adjust to the tank.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Subbing


----------



## Tealight03

*Happy 4th of July!*

Happy belated 4th of July! I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday with friends and family. I went home for the weekend. There was a lot of delicious food and we made sangria. I had a great time. 

This trip had been planned weeks ago, before I got Killian. I was worried about leaving him and did consider bringing him with me. But my rational side won out and I left him at home. I figured it would be better for him to be stable but without food for 2 days rather than carted across the state. He seemed fine when I got home. Hungry but fine. His gills are still red from ammonia burns. I ordered meth blue and will give him a bath when it gets here. His tears are healing nicely and he has no signs of ick. 

While Killian (the rescue that barely survived) was fine, Phil tried to turn himself into a crowntail (insert so many cuss words). He's always been more prone to biting when he thinks he's going to die of starvation. I'm not happy with him at all. I tried to take a picture of the mess that is his tail but he wouldn't hold still and was camped out on the bottom of his tank. Sigh.

Ruby is lovely as always.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I think you've just stumbled onto the reason for tail biting! Maybe in the betta world, crowntails are the 'cool' bettas and the other fish are trying to copy the look! I guess fin biting is better than getting little anchor tattoos.....
There. Mystery solved.


----------



## Tealight03

You're right, mystery solved. Now he needs therapy to help with his self esteem/identity issues.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Apparently a lot of bettas need therapy! Hmmm.....I sense a new, lucrative career as "the fish whisperer"...maybe a TV reality show....a line of spin-off products for bettas....$$$$ . Don't worry, I'll give Phil free samples for inspiring me!


----------



## Tealight03

Do it! Phil doesn't know it, but he needs your help.


----------



## Tealight03

*Bubble nest*

Phil made his first bubble nest! It's craziness. I know it's not a sign of health or happiness but I was happy to see it after he bit so badly.


----------



## Tealight03

*Killian*

Every week the fishies get frozen brine shrimp as a treat. Last night I gave Killian his first treat. He looked at it suspiciously but eventually ate a couple. 

This morning he got his first partial water change. I had cupped him before. Since he's in a two gallon the goal is two partial and one full water change every week. Poor baby hid in his cave the entire time. Granted he probably didn't want to get cupped again. 

He has improved so much. He's a much stronger swimmer and can chase pellets now. He even found one on the floor I was about to take out. The rips in his tail have healed nicely. His gills still have ammonia burns, but I ordered some meth blue and will give him a bath this weekend when he gets his full water change. I feel like a proud parent every time he does anything, probably because he was so sickly when I brought him home.


----------



## Tealight03

*Uneventful day*

I work in property management as a temp at the moment. Honestly the only good part about it is it allows me to have flexibility to do interviews elsewhere. I have met a lot of great people, and some not so great. Of course I also got Killian from a property I worked at, which is of course a bonus. 

Today is a slow day. I'm grateful for the hours but have absolutely nothing to do. Good thing I brought a book. 

In fishy news, Phil and Killian's tanks are next to each other on my breakfast bar. There is a white paper between them to reduce flaring. I try to spend a little time with each fish daily. Killian does get a bit more attention as I have been checking him for disease symptoms and the temperature of the water. He still doesn't have an adjustable heater but the temp is holding steady at 78-80. 

Back to the point. This morning I fed them then ate my breakfast in front of Phil. He has re-growth so hopefully he leaves it alone. I look over and Killian is wiggling and looking at me like "hello mom, over here." It was adorable.

Tomorrow the big tanks get a partial change and Killian gets a full change. I would love to pick up a 10 gallon for Ruby and give Killian her 5. The 2 gallon maintenance is a lot, but I'm not sure he would do well in a bigger tank. He is much stronger than he was when I brought him home but he seems to have trouble maneuvering. It's also possible his tail weighs him down. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Tealight03

Why yes, it is still a slow day at work. On another note, I went to Petco during lunch. You know, just to look. Mostly I wanted to check their plants. Note to self, they were a little cheaper than Petsmart. Last January they had a buy one get one plant sale. I'm hoping they do it again during the dollar per gallon sale. 

Of course I had to look at the bettas. There were some gorgeous elephant ears and crowntails. Some were so small they could have been babies. The babies they did have were labeled baby boy or girl. A little girl was so small I wondered how they knew she was a female. 

I made it out without another betta but spent quite a long time trying to fashion a tank in my head. Even if I could, as I learned with Killian, silk plants and other little necessities add up fast.


----------



## Tealight03

*Heart attack*

Sunday is water change day. I cupped Killian no problem and set him down. After rinsing and refilling his tank, I turned around to put it back on the counter. What do I see? Killian on the counter. The little bugger had jumped. I got him back into his cup, and he seems fine. What a scare though.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I hate when they jump from their cups, but had to learn the hard way to have lids on them at all times when doing water changes!


----------



## Tealight03

I definitely knew better but didn't think he could jump. He's not a strong swimmer. I know better now!


----------



## Tealight03

*Bo*

When I first got back into this hobby, it was with Bo, a blue vt. I got him from Petco last August and was instantly attached to the little guy. Unfortunately I was convinced he was ill. I'm pretty sure I thought it was ammonia poisoning. I hadn't found this forum yet so I made a bad decision and dosed him with one of the fixes (can't remember if it was bettafix, melafix, or pimafix). He got drastically worse in a short time. I cupped him to change his water to remove the medicine and he died. 

I hardly ever talk about Bo because it was very upsetting. It was my own fault for not doing better research. But I decided not to give up and got Phil a few weeks later. Which brought me to this site and all of the wonderful people and information. I still regret what happened with Bo but know it was an important lesson in caring for these beautiful fish.


----------



## Tealight03

*Resting?*

Phil gave me quite the scare this morning. He was resting on a plant, the same position he was in when I turned the light off last night. When he saw me he swam over asking where breakfast was. He ate fine and swam around on and off but has always gone back to resting on his leaf. This is quite weird for him. I don't know if he just discovered it or maybe his fins are too long for him and that's why he bites. 

I will do a partial water change and keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Tealight03

*Upgrades*

I'm pondering getting a 10 gallon during the $1/gallon Petco sale. It would be an upgrade for Ruby and a few tankmates. I'm thinking about platys but will consider anything suitable for a 10 gallon. Does anyone have any recommendations? Killian would also get an upgrade as he would inherit Ruby's 5 gallon.


I used to have mollies and a small school of tiger barbs in a 29 gallon (I think). Unfortunately I had to give all my fish to my uncle when I moved for the summer to do an internship in Philly. The tank was in storage at my mom's and was discarded along with a 10 gallon when her basement flooded. I'm still a little resentful lol. I really enjoyed having mollies, even though the amount of fry they produced was crazy, and would love to have a couple of angel fish but am not in the market for that large of a tank at the moment. And of course neither of these are compatible with bettas, so that's a consideration. 


I'm still doing a lot of thinking on this as even though there is a great sale right now, I shouldn't be spending money on anything except food and bills.


----------



## Tealight03

*Betta hoarding*

I went to Petsmart with innocent intentions. I was going to return the anubias that wasn't doing well and get a silk plant for Phil. Instead I left with a 10 gallon tank and a new vt. I had actully left the store trying to talk myself out of buying him but went back for him. There was another vt that looked like a marble but I talked myself out of purchasing two. I was being hard on myself at first. Does one person really need 4 bettas? I don't think so. But I could not leave him behind. This is the last one, I swear. 

It took a bit of rearranging to get everyone set up. I don't quite have a space issue, it was more of a furniture issue. I only have one end table that was sturdy enough to hold the 10 gallon. I will be in the market for a tank stand but for now it works. 

Ruby got the 10 gallon. She watched me fill it and seemed quite interested while it filtered for a bit. I cupped her, not an easy feat since she had never been cupped before, and put her in. It took her a minute or so to leave the cup. Now she's zooming all over the place. I moved her filter over to preserve the cycle. I will need a bigger filter though. I also plan on getting her a couple of tankmates. I did look at Petco but their selection was rather poor. I'm leaning towards Platys but we'll see. 

The new guy ended up with Ruby's 5 gallon. I know it's a big shock to him to go straight into that large of a tank. Originally I was going to give Killian the 5 gallon and new guy the 2 gallon but at the time it felt easier to not move Killian. I feel like Killian really likes his tank so for now that's where he'll stay. 

The new guy was acclimating and got out of his cup. Stupid Petsmart cups have a large hole at the top. Not at all like Petco. He's adjusting well. Seems less afraid then when he was cupped. I have a towel over him to help him adjust. Before and after pics below. He needs a name!

And remember the plant I was supposed to get Phil? I got 2 sets of 3 silk plants at Petco. Phil did not get one. Planting a 10 gallon took a lot of plants.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Is he yellow?


----------



## Tealight03

Um not yet. His body is a dirty white. At the store his fins were a light green with white on the tips. He's darkened up a little already. I have a feeling he will lose the green and his fins will be dark. He could turn into anything I suppose.


----------



## Tealight03

What a day. I've reached the point where I know for a fact property management is not for me. I took this job because it is with a temporary agency and it would allow me flexibility. It was also supposed to be temporary. That was almost a year ago. Back to the job search. 

All is well in the fishy world. The new guy is settling in. He ate breakfast and dinner, although he was more skittish at breakfast. I ate breakfast with him, trying to get him used to me. He sat there looking at me for awhile. He ate dinner no problem so I'm making progress. He's coloring up. He does have some yellow coming in. Still light green fins, which I hope he keeps, but he has a dark line down the middle of his caudel fin. 

He still doesn't have a name. I like Bowie but if I shorted it he would he would be Bo, which reminds me of the fish I lost. I also like Copley, after Copley Square in Boston, or Boden. 

Ruby had really paled when I moved her last night. Today she's right as rain. Both her and the new guy are glass surfing. It is very unlike Ruby. I hope they both grow out of it. 

I'm worried Killian is tail biting. I will lose my mind if he is. I hope it's just the damage from before I got him. His tears have healed nicely. 

Phil took a couple more bites out of his fin. I hope when I add some live plants he will stop. Otherwise I have to embrace he likes his tail a certain length. 

Today I was also looking into aquarium placement in feng shui. None of my aquariums are placed correctly. Does anyone have any experience with this? My entrance is in the northeast, and I have closets in the north section. Which is where aquariums are supposed to go but I can't put them there. I love having Killian and Phil on the breakfast bar. I never use it so it's vacant counter space. And I get to see them everytime I go into the kitchen. Hmm.


----------



## Tealight03

I came so close to buying a few adf for the 10 gallon today. I think I just felt bad for one. He was being picked on by a mollie. I'm still deciding on tankmates for Ruby, so anything could happen. They do make me a little quesy though.

I went on a minor Dr. Foster and Smith shopping spree. Two adjustable heaters, a whisper filter, a glass canopy for the 10 gallon and a sponge filter. The grand total was $58. Not too bad considering the sale and free shipping, and much cheaper than the options at Petsmart or Petco. I'll be excited when everything arrives!


----------



## Tealight03

*Another biter*

Today I moved Phil and Killian to other parts of the apartment. I was doing a feng shui renovation. I miss having the boys on the breakfast bar. It looks empty. I have a studio, so it's not like they went far lol. I still need a couple tank stands. It would be nice to put Ruby and the new guy on one and have Killian on my desk. Currently Killian and the new guy are on the desk. 

Speaking of Killian, he is biting. I'm still a little in shock. I feel it is more about boredom than anything else. I picked up a couple more silk plants and did a rearrange of the plants in 3 tanks. Killian got two new plants and I put in a couple of those blue glass stones from the dollar store. Hopefully this will keep him occupied for awhile. I looked at decorations at Petco but I'm so leary of anything with paint on it. I'll go surf the diy thread for some inspiration. 

The good news in all of this is Phil got two new plants. I hope this helps him with his biting. 

I didn't think moving the tanks would be a big deal to the boys. Phil looked a little irritated like "human did I give you permission to move me?" Killian looked unhappy. He's not as close to me when I'm sitting at the desk as when I used to pass by him. Hopefully they adjust. I'm fully prepared for Phil biting tonight. He does not like change. 

The new guy is doing great! He looks yellow in the light. If he turns more yellow this may throw off my current feng shui arrangement. I switched out his plant. He seems to like it. I think I'll have to change things often for him and Ruby. They are my most curious fish. 

Pics below! I'm hoping they come out straight this time. Hate they are always sideways when I post from my phone.


----------



## Tealight03

*Admission*

I have to admit something. My two impulse purchases (Ruby and the new guy) weren't really impulse purchases. I went in knowing I was looking for a betta, even if I wasn't prepared to buy. I seriously debated between Ruby and one of the red vt girls I knew didn't have much of a chance at Petco. Nothing was really wrong with her healthwise, she was just plain and I knew she'd be there for awhile. But I couldn't pass Ruby up. Her colors were too unique. 

With the new guy, I was looking but trying to talk myself out of it. I even left, went grocery shopping where I plotted what I would have to do to make it work, and went back. I couldn't leave him there. 

Phew, glad that's off my chest.


----------



## Tealight03

I ended up canceling my Drs. Smith and Foster order. After I placed it, I found out the filter I ordered for Ruby's tank was not that great. I tried to have them switch it out for something better but they wouldn't do it. I also found out the heaters I ordered were 50 watt, not 25. 50 would work just fine in the 5 gallon but not for Killian's two gallon. Plus after 4 days it hadn't shipped and I was getting impatient. I have two tanks with no heaters at the moment. They do fine (I've never seen it be less than 78 in the morning) but lately the problem has been the heat has been waking me up in the middle of the night. Two tanks are rather close to the ac, so I don't want to run it when they don't have heaters. The heat really doesn't bother me in the evening, but clearly it's a problem at night. 

So I went to Amazon and purchased two heaters and two sponge filters for $41. I signed up for Prime to get free two day shipping, then immediately canceled it to get a refund. I'm really looking forward to getting the ac back on come Tuesday night.

Killian looks like he bit a little more. I rearranged the plants in his tank. He didn't like it, so I moved everything back. He seemed entertained this morning when I put a picture next to his tank. I also moved the moss ball from Ruby's tank into his. He didn't seem to notice. I'm supposed to go pick up a 3 gallon from someone on Craigslist tomorrow. She's selling it for $10. I'm not too happy about having to drive across town at 7 pm on a Sunday. We'll see what happens. It may fall through, or I may decide last minute I don't want to drive out there. 

When I moved the moss ball this morning, I forgot to put the saran wrap back on Ruby's tank. I realized it when I got to work. Thankfully when I went home for lunch she was fine. Unfortunately, I put a hold on getting her a glass canopy since I canceled the Drs. Foster and Smith order. Maybe next month I can get it for her.


----------



## Tealight03

*Lethargy*

Phil gave me quite a scare. I did a partial water change this morning as I do every Sunday. When I got home a couple hours ago he was laying at the bottom clamped up and not moving. I was sure he was gone. I turned the light on and went to grab the net to scoop him up. He turned around and swam a little. I did another partial water change just in case. He perked up a bit. 

The only thing I can think of is sbd, even though he poops fairly regularly. There was even poop when I got home so he went after I cleaned the tank this morning. 

He's had off and on problems with lethargy since I had that anubias. After I removed it and did a water change he acted more normal. I made a post in the disease section in case there's something I'm missing.


----------



## Tealight03

Well somebody (Phil) is super stressed for some reason. He is still clamped and sticking to the bottom of the tank. He is also doing some major damage to his fins. I went home for lunch and sucked up all the gunk at the bottom of the tank. It is probably leftover fin. I did a partial water change and gave his moss ball and the carbon packet a squeeze in old tank water. As I was about to leave, I caught him chasing his tail. WHAT ARE YOU DOING??? I put a dark towel over his tank to hopefully calm him down. 

Possible causes of Phil's latest freakout are: upset about change in tank (new plants), upset about change in tank location, or tank water quality. 

The only thing I can think of is his filter media needs to be changed but it will take a couple weeks for the bacteria to transfer. I will do partial water changes daily. 

I should also mention I'm extremely stressed out today. More so than usual. This is not something I need. I can deal with him biting but this is extreme. 

In happier news, I went to Wal-Mart yesterday to return some things. I ended up with $15 on a store gift card. I was browsing the fish section getting new filter media and looking at tanks since I'm still in the market for a new tank for Killian. They had a bunch of kits for around $30. I saw an empty 3 gallon halfmoon tank sitting out. Not in a box, no price tag, nothing. So I finally decide to take it to the register and find out what happens. The cashier started looking through a book and I said I was thinking $10. She asked me if I would do $11. Done! The people behind me started making jokes. She said she had to do $11 because she felt it was more of a $19 item. I nicely told her since it wasn't part of a kit, it wasn't as valuable. Regardless, I picked up a new tank for $11 and didn't have to drive across town to get one off Craigslist. 

This tank has Killlian's name written on it. I do feel like I should be responsible and use this tank as a qt when I get a couple platys in a couple weeks. But then we're talking a month before Killian can be moved. Possibly more if they have fry before I can get them into the 10 gallon with a breeder net.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

You should move Killian into the new tank you have and quarantine the platys in a storage tub or something similar. Hope Phil gets better!


----------



## Tealight03

Killian thanks you for that wonderful suggestion. A bigger tank means I need more plants. I swear, I should have bought stock in silk plants. I'm excited to get him set up tomorrow. I'll have the heaters and sponge filters as well.


----------



## Tealight03

P.S. New guy has now been named Liam. It was down to Brewer or Liam and mom and sister picked Liam.


----------



## Tealight03

Update on Phil:

Last night he was darting all over. He seemed to really spaz out anytime I removed the towel. I got a flashlight to inspect closer. He could possibly have ick, but it wasn't that noticeable. But since he was acting crazy I did another partial water change, added some salt, and turned the temp up. This morning he is at a toasty 86 degrees and was acting a little less crazy. 

He has been eating fine, but only if I use the turkey baster to put pellets down by him. When he sees the turkey baster he practically puts his face inside waiting to get the pellet. He's so ridiculous. 

He still looks rather pathetic. He peers out from behind his plants and gives me the "mommy I don't feel good look." 

I need to investigate Liam's health. He's acting fine, but Phil got sick after I was doing water changes and accidently shared the same bucket between taking water out of Liam's tank and putting water into Phil's tank. I think I'll get another bucket and use one for water out and one for water in. 

Does anyone know how to spot ick on a light colored fish? Is it as noticeable?


----------



## Tealight03

I got my heaters and sponge filters today! So glad I got them before the temp started dropping. The only thing that dampers my excitement is the sponge filters didn't come with the plastic tube that goes down the middle. Was I supposed to have that on hand? I made a post in the habitat section so hopefully someone smarter than I will know. I have one that came with Killian's two gallon but don't want to snatch it. Plus I will need a second one anyway. Maybe Petco carries them?


----------



## Tealight03

*Feeling better*

Phil is doing better. He is much more active, but now I wonder if he is irritated about his reflection. Due to the way he is patrolling. I have tried putting white printer paper on his tank but he could still see his reflection. I may try black paper but don't want to have him blacked out all day. 

I don't see any ick on him but will leave his temp at 86 for at least a week. 

In other news, I was using the turkey baster to feed him since he wasn't coming up at feeding time. I have seen him come up for air. I created a monster. Now when he sees the turkey baster he goes and sticks his face in it. Trying to suck up poop last night was interesting.


----------



## Tealight03

*Killian's upgrade*

I set up Killian's new 3 gallon last night. I would also like to mention that he was only cupped for a minute and I turned my head for a second and saw him jumping out of the corner of my eye. Of course I got him right back into water while cursing this behaviour. His last owner had him in a fish bowl. I would have expected him to be more prone to jumping given the horrible conditions he was in. But I think I give him a good life. He has clean water, plants that don't rip his fins, and food everyday. I really do realize bettas are just jumpers and it isn't actually a suicide attempt. 

Last night he seemed to be in a bit of shock. Either from the jump or all the space. He is fine today and exploring. He still isn't much of a swimmer. He doesn't have a problem exactly, he's just more of a lounger. 

Also, I'm retarded and had everything for the sponge filters. I went to package them up to send them back and realized the tubes were still in the box. Killian and Liam have filters and heaters! I have noticed Killian's heater is on to much. I set it to 79 and it kept coming on even though the temp was 80. When the temp climbed to 82 I turned it down. I had to turn it down to 72 before it would turn off. I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

It must have been the small space of the cup that made him jump. That's what happened with my two boys since they normally lived in large containers. He was just looking for a larger body of water  Those silly instincts lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes silly instincts. I have the hole in the lid for the filter covered with seran wrap in case he gets anymore ideas. When I sat down at my desk I didn't see him, which is unusual. I had a brief moment of freakout before he swam over from the corner. Sheesh lol. Although I'm glad he's utilizing the extra space.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Lol I freak out a lot when I don't see my boys in their tanks. Gah, this paranoia is going to kill me.


----------



## Tealight03

*A THIRD biter*

Liam has joined the biting club. I noticed a nip a few days ago. Today I did a partial water change and afterwards noticed more damage. I wish this was even a surprise at this point. 

Like Killian, my first assumption is boredom. I had moved two plants around and put a picture of a waterfall next to his tank. He also got a couple of minutes of flare time with the mirror. I'm at a loss as to what else I can do. I ordered a cave from DangerousAngel. But I lack the funds to keep buying decorations. 

I also feel like he has a heavily planted tank. Suggestions?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Maybe it's the water changes? That's what caused my boys to begin biting :/


----------



## Tealight03

Possibly? Well I spent $40 today. Most of it on things that will hopefully entertain them. But this is it. I'm drawing the line. And now I'm off to sew tunnels.


----------



## Tealight03

*Diy*

I spent a lot of money today (ok not that much but more than I would have liked) buying things to keep the boys entertained. Tonight I used fishing line to sew craft mesh tunnels for Killian and Liam. Pics below! I wish I had gotten a pic of Liam when I first put his in. He was very interested in the new thing in his home. Killian just used his! Yay! I will make one for Ruby as well. Probably not Phil because he hates change. 

I also added some green glass stones to both tanks. Liam thought that was fascinating too. 

I also have placemats, a new towel to put between tanks, dry erase markers to draw on the tanks, a new cave from Petsmart and a couple of those small glass vases/fish bowels from the dollar store for caves. I plan to use the placemats like backgrounds that I can change out. I'm trying to hold somethings back so I always have new things to add. For the glass vases, I want to paint them. I read on the diy thread it's safe to use Krylon Fusion. I did find some at Wal Mart but didn't buy any yet. 

Another diy project is betta hammocks. I ripped the leaves off a leftover silk plant and used some aquarium safe sealant to glue the leaves to a suction cup. It needs to cure for a few days. And I need more suction cups. 

Well that's enough diying for the night. Time for dinner for the fishies! 

P.S. i just looked up from typing all this and Killian had himself wedged between the tunnel and the tank. He freed himself. Goodness.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

We have a fish who also gets bored-- I might even day depressed-- when he doesn't feel he's getting enough attention. Interestingly, he doesn't like when his tank is changed around-- it seems to stress him out. What I do is put something new outside for him to look at every day. Kids books have lots of nice bright colours. I don't know if fish see colour, but he seems to like them. Gabriel seems to like sparkly things as well, so I've leaned up things belonging to my daughter up against the side( she likes sparkly things as well!). My son likes Lego so Lego birds, Lego houses etc, often make their way to the outside of the tank. Even cereal boxes are interesting. If you look around your house I'm sure you can find things that don't cost money to entertain them...after all they aren't rocket scientists! ( interestingly, our other Betta doesn't seem to need any outside stimulation, or attention, for that matter! I think he thinks we aren't worthy of his attention!)
Good for you for caring for you fish's mental needs as well as his physical needs.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks! I don't know how much I have around the house that would catch their attention. I have a couple of framed pics that did it, but I thought they needed more variety. I don't have kids and also don't eat cereal lol. Maybe a banana would entertain them? They also don't utilize the little planters in their tanks. Killian did a couple times but only during water changes. Which is kinda what inspired me to make the tunnels and buy stuff for diy caves. Also, I would rather make stuff than buy junk. It'll be a nice project.


----------



## Tealight03

Well Liam has shredded his fins. I was going to give him a couple weeks to get used to the changes, but there is new damage daily. He almost looks like a ct. I took the tunnel out, gave it a vinegar bath, and gave it to Ruby. I hope Liam doesn't turn into an ocd, psychotic fish (like Phil). For now I'll just put things outside his tank to entertain him. When I thought about it, I have a lot of books and dvds I could use. 

Killian on the other hand is just a happy, laid back guy. He loves his tunnel. He's really thriving in a bigger tank. I adore him. I did have a dream last night about a red betta being out of water and dying. I had already covered the hole in the hood for the filter with seran wrap. This morning I covered the feeding hole too. It's quite large on this tank. It wouldn't surprise me if he tried to jump out of it. I took the dream as a sign. 

Ruby is doing well. She could not care less about her new tunnel, but I doubt she'll freak out about it. She's still majorly into glass surfing. I taped a place-mat onto the side she usually surfs to try and curb it. She moved to the other side of the tank. 

Phil is doing better. I still have the temp at 86. He is biting but not as badly as before. Hopefully he will let his tail grow back some.

I bought a three pack of marimo moss balls from Petco last time I had to buy silk plants. I've had them about a week I think. They are still in qt. The water they were in was quite disgusting and the moss balls had white specks on them. I read elsewhere it could be sand or other debris, not ick. I'll have to give them a squeeze and see if they lose the white spots. I'm excited to get them into the tanks! Hopefully Liam doesn't freak out about that. Not even Phil freaked out when I put an anubias plant in. Although he did flare at his moss ball. 

Happy weekend all!


----------



## Tealight03

*Phil 2.0*

Liam had developed two big tears in his tail in addition to munching on it. I took two suspect plants out, which made him freak out and bite more. I feel like I have two psycho fish. I know all I can do is keep the water clean. I've ruled out changing things in either tank because it makes them bite more. I am committing to putting things on the outside of the tank to try and distract them. Today I put a green ceramic frog in front of Liam's tank. He hid then proceeded to stare it down. Silly boy.

He also has two filters. One is what may be a tetra whisper. It came with the tank but had been in the 10 gallon until I could get a bigger one for Ruby. Liam also has a sponge filter. It seemed rather small for a 5 gallon so I figured two is better than not enough. He seems to have a little trouble with the suction. I can baffle it but would rather not. I think having a little current is good for them. 

Everyone else is good. Well Ruby and Killian are good. Phil took another big bite out of his tail but there is regrowth other places. He is still being treated for ick. I believe treatment is two weeks.


----------



## Tealight03

*Ruby finally got something new*

Ruby is my least maintenance fish. I love all my bettas equally and try to treat them all the same. But since she isn't a biter she kinda gets the short end of the stick. Despite that, she does have a 10 gallon and has always had the most heavily planted tank. 

I ordered a cave from DangerousAngel about a week or so ago. It was actually intended for Liam, but since he tore up his fin the last time I moved things around no cave for him. I opted to give it to Ruby since she has the most extra space and hasn't gotten anything new decor-wise. She loved it! She stared at it suspiciously at first but didn't hesitate to go inside and explore. I hope it distracts her from glass surfing. 

Everyone also got a partial water change tonight. Phil and Liam need the extra changes for their biting. Liam doesn't have any new bites. I'm hopeful he'll quit if I quit messing with his tank. 

In other news, I was really looking forward to Petco having their 30 percent off sale on fish and plants. I wanted to get at least 1 anubias and maybe 1 java fern per tank. But I've spent a lot of money in the last month. I did acquire Killian and Liam in July and thus spent a lot on silk plants. I never got the lighting upgraded and don't want to risk having more plants die off. I know those are both low light plants, but I already killed one and am not up for wasting anymore money. 

Anyway, pictures of Ruby's mansion below.


----------



## Tealight03

*Fin rot?*

Liam looks to have mostly left his tail alone lately. This morning I noticed black on the edge of his bite marks. I don't know for sure if it is rot. It would surprise me if so because Phil has never had rot. It's salt and daily water changes mister. 

I noticed a couple days ago Ruby had a white string like thing on her tummy. This morning it was still there and there looked to be a little fungus on her dorsal fin. She has been pooping fine so I didn't suspect parasites at first. She got a meth blue bath and I added salt and Prazi to her tank. Everyone also got partial water changes. 

Phil and Killian are doing great! I'm considering Killian totally healed from being a biter. He only bit a little and hasn't touched his fin since he moved into the 3 gallon. He always seems so happy. I adore him. 

Phil actually hasn't touched his fin in awhile. There is lots of regrowth. I hope he'll leave his tail alone, but he is a chronic biter so he probably won't. 

I had wanted to go out and get a platy or snail today. Of course any new additions would be quarantined before being added to Ruby's tank. But her apparent issues make me want to hold off for a bit. 

Pics of Liam's ragged fins and Phil all healed up. The black edge really didn't come out in the pictures. And he's always moving so it's hard to get a clear picture of him.


----------



## Tealight03

I tried really hard not to freak out about Liam's possible fin rot. But when I fed him dinner his caudal looked worse and there seemed to be more black on the rims. I started him on a course of tetracycline. I feel terrible for him. I still have no idea how he got a case of rot and Phil never did, but I'm letting that go. 

In other news, I've been completely exhausted. I don't know if it's because of stress or not eating well. I follow a paleo diet, so I get most of my carbs from fruit. A bad week is a lot of chicken, broccoli and apples. It's not unhealthy, it's just plain. I made spaghetti for dinner with ground turkey and black bean noodles. It was delicious! Minus the fact I had to go to Safeway at the last minute to get tomatoes that I had forgotten. I also forgot to get vitamins while I was doing my weekly Trader Joe's run. Darn you, exhaustion. And never making a list. A list would help.

I also went to Petsmart. I was looking for those greek column decorations for Killian. I found them and then found out they have a buy 2 get 1 free sale. I spent a long time debating between decorations. I ended up leaving without getting anything. No matter what I got, I would have ended up getting two more expensive decorations and the columns, which were only $3, would have been free. Free is good but spending $25 or so and getting $3 off isn't that good of a deal. I took a look at their bettas. This is the same store I got Liam from. They are still in rough shape. There was a nice purpleish vt as well as several others that caught my eye but I refrained. My next purchase will be a marble. Hopefully that won't be until someone passes, which shouldn't be for quite a while. Speaking of, my oldest finned child will have been with me a year next month. Phil and I have been through a lot, but he's taught me a lot about proper betta care. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Hi!
We stumbled upon something that our fish really seems to like. My son bought a pack of cards with pictures of 52 different lighthouses. Just for fun, he leaned a couple of cards up against his sisters' fish's tank-- he loved them! You would swear he was studying them. Anyway, the cards were cheap and it gives us a lot of different things for him to look at. It's been over a week now and he still makes a dash for the new ones we put up each day! Maybe something like that might work for Phil...?


----------



## BettaLover1313

I hope Liam recovers.

All of your bettas sound like they've got great personalities, even if they might have some bad habits like fin biting.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks for the tip! I dug out a set of cards this morning and put one on each tank. Phil was interested, which kinda surprised me. Usually he just prefers to go stare down his reflection. Speaking of, I will put anything in front of the tanks. A couple of days ago I put a curry spice bottle in front of Killian's tank. He loved it. He is interested in anything as opposed to Phil and Liam. It takes more to get their attention. 

Thanks, BettaLover. They do all have quite the personality. Sometimes a little too much lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I just realized I've had Killian for 6 weeks. I brought him home July 1. 

2015 has just flown by. Even though August is half over, I still think it's July when writing dates on anything. Yet I feel like Killian has been with me forever.


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam*

Well Liam has taken the prize for my most troubled betta, previously held by Phil. The black edging around his caudal looks less dark but is still there. Yesterday was the last day on the tetracycline. I'm really looking forward to doing a partial water change and putting the carbon back in to get rid of the tetracycline residue. 

I asked for a second opinion on the disease section. No definite conclusion as the photos were a little blurry. That fish will not hold still for anything. 

He seems to tear his caudal on something. This is the third tear since he came home. I have been wanting to try live plants. The original plan was to try them in Ruby's tank. I was going to get her a glass canopy and figured lighting would be easier. But Mr. I want to Tear My Fins on Everything will be getting them. I placed an order with JD Aquatics. I told him I was open to anything and any quantities as long as they were low light, hardy and within my budget of $20-30. I will be getting: 

Anubias Nangi - medium size	1	
Anubias afzelii - small	1	
Java Fern	1	
Java Fern Windelov	1	
java moss portion	1	
hornwort	1	
Brazilian pennywort

I'm so excited! And I can see why JD comes so highly recommended on here. He responded right away, even on a Sunday, and the prices were very reasonable. I still need a better light but I have a couple days to get that figured out.


----------



## Tealight03

*Never leaving my tunnel*

Killian is being a bum today. He has spent the majority of his time bumming around in his tunnel.


----------



## Tealight03

*Brat*

Liam is just, well, a brat. I've been putting anything I can find next to the tanks to entertain them. It takes something big for Liam to notice. Killian is entertained by anything. Spices, a bottle of Prime, pictures, anything. Liam could care less most of the time. The other day I caught the little jerk about to bite his tail. His tail was on a plant and he was bending around to bite. He saw me looking at him and swam away like "you did not just see me do that."

I'm not sure about his possible fin rot. The black is still there. Maybe it's coloring? I don't know. I'll keep an eye on it. He's gotten 2 half water changes trying to get the tetracycline out. There is still quite a bit of residue. I might have to cup him and do a complete tank rinse. Poor baby hates water changes. 

My plants are supposed to arrive tomorrow! So excited. They will more than likely be calling a bucket home until I get Liam's tank situated. I thought I managed to get a decent picture of Liam this morning. It's still a little blurry and there was a hlare. But it's about as good as it's going to get with this fish.


----------



## Tealight03

*Busted*

All along I've wondered why Phil is a biter. Currently I'm wondering the same thing about Liam. Anyway, with Phil I've tried bigger tanks, more food, rearranging his decor, using white paper to dim his reflection and more plants. He'll be fine for a couple of weeks then do quite a lot of biting. He's at it again after letting his fin grow back after mangling it when he had ick.

Well I just caught him looking at his reflection then slowly chasing his tail, looking at reflection and slowly chasing again. Busted mister. I'll try to dim the reflection. I had tried white printer paper before but it didn't seem to make a difference. I have some black construction paper I can also use, although I hate for him to be in the dark. I'm also wondering if Killian's acrylic 3 gallon would have less of a reflection. I could switch tanks. Phil would flip. He hates change. 

Any tips?


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I think you can get backgrounds that you put on the inside of the tank. That way there would be no reflection at all-- at least on the sides that you put it on. I don't think it is very expensive.


----------



## Tealight03

I'll check into some. I wonder if place mats would work. I bought some Dollar Store place mats for Killian and Liam. I figured it was cheap and I could switch them out so they would have something new to look at. Maybe they will work as reflection diffusers....

For now he has a towel over his tank. You know you're in trouble when you get the towel.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I might be afraid some chemicals or colours might leach into the water from the placemats...


----------



## Tealight03

From the outside of the tank?


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Oh no. I thought you were planning to put them in the tank. I think no matter what you put on the outside the fish will still see its reflection.


----------



## Tealight03

Darn. I'll check into the ones that go on the inside (curses this fish and biters in general).


----------



## Tealight03

Well I expected my plant package on Thursday. Thursday came and went and nothing arrived. I tracked the package and found out it was delivered to an old address. Apparently I never updated my information on PayPal. I could kick myself. I contacted the seller and am waiting to hear back. Fail. 

Phil is still being a super glass surfer. I tried packing the left side with plants. Problem is now he found a spot he can see out of, and all I see his his tail because it's so dense. I'm not sure who is smarter, me or Phil. Plus there are still three other sides of the tank. 

Placing things on the outside of the tank definitely doesn't work. I'm looking into backgrounds I can put on the inside. I haven't been to Petsmart or Petco yet but online isn't yielding much. On another forum there was a thread about Styrofoam being safe, but I'm not sure. I may also try changing the lighting as that is supposed to help. This late in the month I don't have extra money to spend on this (curses more). 

Liam still has black edging. This morning I noticed a little on his dorsal fin too. It doesn't look like there is dead fin, but I'll have to cup him tomorrow and get a better look.


----------



## Tealight03

Just a thought for an interior background: craft mesh held by numerous suction cups. Not really a background but it might stop the glass surfing. I'll think on this a little more while cutting and taping white poster board.


----------



## Tealight03

*DIY background*

Today was quite the day in my fishy world. I had tried everything I could think of to get rid of the reflection in Phil's tank. Today I went to Petco and Petsmart looking for interior backgrounds. Nothing. I made it out of both stores without purchasing another betta. More on that later. What I ended up doing was buying suction cups to suction some craft mesh to. 

I came home, cut the mesh and attached the suction cups. It took awhile to get everything situated. I possibly should have cupped Phil and done this during a water change. Oh well. 

It's not perfect by a long shot. Both sheets are a little big and I need a lot more suction cups to make it more flush with the tank wall. But it works for now. I think I have it pinned down enough so Phil won't try to get behind it. Speaking of, he was Mr. Grumpy about things being moved around. I also gave him two more silk plants. It looks like a forest in there. 

In other news, I'm still unsure about Liam. I cupped him today and gave him a meth blue bath. His fin really looks black in the cup. He thought being cupped was unnecessary. I'm going to do some more looking into this and compare pics. He acts normal. Tried to intimidate his enemy ceramic frog yesterday and just flared at my bottle of mineral water. Silly boy. 

Killian and Ruby are doing great. I need to keep an eye on Killian's pooping. I didn't find any poop when I changed his water today. I think he only pooped once last week. 

When I was at Petsmart looking at backgrounds I saw a beautiful red butterfly vt. It was hard to leave him. I feel like he hasn't been there long and he was possibly a return just because he was so much bigger than the others. This is the same Petsmart I got Liam from. Nothing has changed. All the bettas are clamped. Except this boy who looked to be in good shape. I'll be upset if I go back and he's clamped like the others. I really feel like I have to draw the line at 4. I can't get a betta everytime I walk into a pet store. 

In other news, I'm doing better with being overwhelmed. That phase lasted about a week. Although I went to Trader Joes today and that was overwhelming. It was packed with ridiculous people who would leave carts in the middle of the aisle, making it impossible to get around. They didn't have the organic apples I usually get or my favorite olives. Thankfully they brought out more organic strawberries when I asked otherwise there would have been a situation. 

Back to bettas. Pics below of Phil's updated tank and his crabby face.


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam*

Still undecided if he has fin rot or not. It doesn't look like dead fin but the black edging scares me. He's gone through one cycle of tetracycline and had a meth blue bath tonight.


----------



## Tealight03

This morning I fed Phil. I noticed he was chilling at the bottom of the tank like he didn't know what to do with himself. I wonder if there is such a thing as too many plants? I removed one small one and moved things around a little so he would have a little space. I also forgot it's a bare bottom tank so he can see his reflection in the bottom. I caught him chasing his tail. He got the towel again. I'll be purchasing some sand this week. I do have some blue gravel I could use but would prefer sand if I have to have substrate. 

I feel like I'm locked in a battle of wills. With a fish.


----------



## Tealight03

Took the towel down to feed Phil dinner. He ate 2 pellets instead of 3 even though I used the turkey baster to get the 3rd right in front of him. He put it in his mouth and spit it out. I said fine and removed it. About an hour later I observed him really going after his tail. Fine more towel time for you. The betta version of time out. 

Is it weird that I try to ration with him? "Mommy just wants you to be happy. Mommy just wants you to stop chewing your tail."

TOMORROW YOU ARE GETTING SAND!


----------



## Tealight03

Is it possible for a fish to be on a hunger strike? Phil ate one pellet this morning and wouldn't touch the rest. 

I went to Lowe's at lunch looking for sand. I seem to have a habit of going into department stores, not finding what I'm looking for, not finding anyone to help me, and then getting frustrated and leaving. I was hoping to get started cleaning sand tonight, but I guess that will wait until tomorrow. 

Phil is still acting very stressed. I need to remember this is a little fishy with no tolerance for change. Poor thing.


----------



## Tealight03

Well I am irritated beyond belief. My day was supposed to include an oil change at 1:30, seeing my adorable grandmother who just turned 90, finding some sand and redoing Phil's tank and I have an interview downtown. Instead I couldn't find my free oil change coupon. I tore the closet I keep that stuff in apart. All I accomplished was wasting 20 minutes and now I have crap everywhere. I ended up rescheduling for next week. This is only a problem because my car stalls on occasion. It doesn't happen a lot but I need to get it looked at. 

I thought I would try WalMart as I need sand and to have car looked at. Auto was a no go. They were busy and told the person ahead of me it would be several hours for an oil change. No thank you. 

I wondered around aimlessly looking for sand for quite a while before I found someone to ask. They don't carry any type of sand this time of year. Crap. 

I also yelled at the post office and called them incompetent. In my defense he thought it was a good idea to lecture me about how if I haven't lived there for 2 years they have to send the package back. Really? I had no idea. So that's $24 down the toilet. 

Hopefully today gets better. In fishy news, Liam is back on antibiotics. The black edging was worse today than yesterday. Nobody wants to venture an opinion in the disease thread. I get the pics are blurry. And Phil ate better this morning. He's doing more swimming and less sulking. Success!


----------



## Tealight03

*No improvement*

Well we had a better day the last couple of days. I ordered Phil's sand from ebay. It was $12 for a 5 pound bag of Carib Tahitian Moon sand. Phil is acting less stressed. I put a framed post card next to his tank and he was quite interested in it. 

I replaced the air filter in my car. I was hoping to rule out any small things like that before taking it in. So far so good today. Now to just find that oil change coupon. 

Liam still isn't improving. He acts fine. In fact his caudal is always open, never relaxed. After this round of tetracycline I'll give the tank a good rinse. I know something is wrong, just not sure what.


----------



## Tealight03

*Family problems*

I ended up with a bunch of family in my apartment tonight. One of my uncles has a bunch of fish tanks and has had for years. He wasn't there. When my aunt finds out all the tanks have bettas in them she proceeds to lecture me about how bettas need little bowls. I told her no. She tells me they have a betta (which I had no idea about) in a small bowl with 2 white clouds. Or danios. Not sure. I told her no that's not good. She tells me her husband knows more about fish than I do, I responded with really bettas, she said yes and the conversation was dropped after a couple dirty looks were given. 

I don't know why, but the conversation upset me. Actually she has upset me several times, but this was over the line.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Don't argue with them. I learned that after many arguments with my father about my fish. Just keep doing what you're doing with them and laugh in her face when her fish dies. (Poor little fish)


----------



## Tealight03

You're right, arguing wouldn't get me anywhere. But I'm not going to allow her to come into my apartment and talk to me like that about anything either. We had a similar experience about a tire almost 2 months ago. She flipped because I bought a used tire. Yeah because I can't afford brand freaking new. 

Speaking of car trouble, I'm still having issues with the car stalling. My uncle thinks it's the transmission fluid. The car got worse today so I took it to WalMart instead of waiting for my Wednesday oil change appointment. I had to pay for an oil change and they were supposed to top off the fluids. However, the transmission fluid compartment was sealed so they didn't touch it. Huge waste of time and money today.

But in a bit I'll do tank changes. My sand came in yesterday. That was a welcome surprise. It wasn't scheduled to get here until Tuesday. So poor Phil will get another rearrange right when he was getting used to the craft mesh. Liam will get a meth blue bath and I'll completely hot water rinse his tank to hopefully get any bacteria that are hanginf out. His filter has been chilling in the 1.7 tank to hopefully preserve the cycle.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

My daughter did something the other day that turned out to be fun and I thought your fish might like it. She took a misting squirt bottle and squirted the front of the tank. That cause a drip of water to run down the tank and her fish chased after it! I tried it with my fish-- he was a bit slower to catch on but still chased it. I think we'll make it a regular part of our play-- hide and seek, chase the finger, and now , follow the drip!
Thought your curious fish might have fun with it.


----------



## Tealight03

Liam has chased water that I accidentally spill during water changes. I never thought about squirting some on the tank. Great idea again! Have you tried drawing with dry erase markers on the tanks? The only one of my fish that ever really got into it was Killian. I only had it on a day before I found out it was toxic for acrylic tanks. The others are a little eh about it.


----------



## Tealight03

I had really calmed down after I got home. I got the laundry done, floors vacuumed and mopped, fish tanks cleaned and dinner made. Poor Phil is still in his cup as I didn't empty his tank thus the sand didn't settle. It looks better now. 

I completely took down and rinsed Liam's tank. Hopefully his fins will improve. 

After I cleaned the tanks, I washed my hands and made dinner. I then washed and rinsed and put Phil's plants back in. When I pulled my hand out there was a cut. I'm not going to lie I freaked out. I assume I cut my palm while chopping onions for dinner and just didn't realize it until after I pulled it out of the tank. I washed my hands after being in the tank and have cleaned it with peroxide twice. Hopefully it will be ok. 

It's slightly amusing that my aunt caused a mini family fued. My mom is done dealing with her for now. She is much more patient than I am so that's saying something. My anger isn't all about the bettas belong in tiny tank incident. As I was saying, she reacts that way a lot. It's really not a big deal. I will avoid her for awhile. Hopefully at some pointer we can have an adult conversation about how she can't talk to people the way she does, but until then I will continue being passive aggressive. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tealight03

*A special ed tank*

Work sucks. The end. 

In happier news, Phil seemed happy with his new substrate. No new bites. Score! He has a special ed tank though. The craft mesh really gives it away. It seems to be working though. I haven't noticed him glass surfing.


----------



## Tealight03

I made an appointment last week to get my oil changed. This was before I freaked out and went to WalMart on Sunday. I kept the appointment thinking it wouldn't be a big deal to have them check the stalling problem instead. Well I was wrong. I told him we're not doing the oil change the car is stalling and I want that looked at instead. He said I would have to leave it overnight, I said I couldn't. He then said he could look at the basic causes this afternoon. So I leave thinking I have several hours to kill and have a not great feeling about the whole thing. I get a call an hour and a half later saying the car is done. So I walk back from Target. A different guy was checking me out. He said it would be $45 but he could find a coupon. I asked him what they did. And oil change he said. And I just about lost it. I repeated the conversation word for word I had with his colleague and said I had an oil change Sunday. He looked terrified and gave me back my key and said sorry about that it's on us and I left. They are lucky I'm not the type to sit there and scream and throw a fit even though I wanted to. Because I doubt the stalling issue was even looked at. The clown who checked me in probably thought he could push the oil change through and that I would still pay for it. 

So I have an appointment for a week from today at a different shop. I'm trying not to let this stress me out, but it is. This is also a good time to remind myself to always listen to my intuition. I thought about canceling this appointment and calling another place but didn't because I already had the appointment and didn't think the other place could get me in the day I needed it. Not to mention the bad feeling when I left the car. 

All is well in fishy land. Still watching Liam's tail. I gave him a partial water change last night. Going to kick up the water changes to see if that helps. I also removed his moss ball. It seemed to be turning brown in spots. I'm not sure if that was contributing to poor water quality. And that fish poops a lot. At least double what the others do.


----------



## Tealight03

*Phil turns 1!*

It was a year ago this month I got back into bettas. I got Phil mid to end of September. Happy 1 year anniversary to my handsome boy! Our first month together was full of mistakes. You happily switched from flakes to pellets, and I was relieved you weren't biting your own tail after finding this forum and learning about how common that is. Of course that changed rather quickly. Mommy loves you no matter what!


----------



## Tealight03

Well Happy Labor Day all! I'm stuck at work and am really unhappy about it. But it looks like we'll be closing early. 

I celebrated a birthday a few days ago. Gosh 31. Everything is down hill from here. But with birthdays comes birthday money! I ordered an api test kit off amazon. It should be here Friday. I'm excited but at the same time nervous to see the numbers. I have more money left. I tried to pay my credit card with a gift card but it would only take bank accounts. At least I tried to be responsible about it. 

I still want to get some plants. With sand in Phil's tank, it was hard to see any poop during water changes yesterday. It would be nice to have some plants to not have to worry about that so much. 

Neither Killian or Ruby pooped all week. Both are looking rather bloated. I fasted them both yesterday and gave them brine shrimp for breakfast. Liam on the other hand poops almost daily. He's the only one with a healthy digestive system. 

I went to Petsmart yesterday just to look. Ok really I was looking for a red butterfly vt I had seen a couple of weeks ago. He wasn't there. All of the bettas still looked clamped and miserable. I talked myself out of getting an orange vt. He reminded me of Liam just in size and how skinny he was. Liam and I had a good talk about how lucky he is and how there are other bettas in the world who are suffering. He swam around non-stop as always as if to say yeah whatever mom. The black on his tail is fading. I'll keep up with changing a third of his water every two days. 

I was running out of new things to put in front of the tanks. I tried dvds but that didn't seem to interest them much. Then I remembered I had a plastic ziplock bag of old postcards from my grandparents. Those are going over better and I have a lot, so there will be a lot of variety for them.


----------



## Tealight03

I got off work at 3:30 and went to Petco, you know, to look at plants. There was a lovely baby they had labeled as a female ct. She was so young the rays weren't showing yet. So how they knew she was a ct was beyond me. It was probably a guess. Her coloring was a little like an MG but her fins were like a rose pink and her body was dark. It was really hard to put her down. I have the 1.7 gallon. But no heater and no extra air pump. Hmm. 

I ended up getting a panda platy. I actually had them bag her, got flakes, checked out and then sat in my car. I started having anxiety about where to put her for qt and what I would do with her and her zillion babies if Ruby didn't like having tank mates. I realize for qt I could use a bucket. But I got so worried I took her back. I feel bad, but it's the right decision as I just can't put a bunch of funds into new tanks if Ruby freaks out about having a roommate. Maybe I'll get plants and shrimp instead.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Tealight, I just want to say how much I enjoy your journal.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww. Thanks for following along with this mess.


----------



## Tealight03

*Changes*

Last week was a complete whirlwind. I have good and bad news. I'll start with the bad. Wednesday I found out my car needs a new transmission. It would be $2,500. I don't have it or the money to get a new car. But I do have a few options. 

Also on Wednesday I did a phone interview for a new job. It went really well. I had a good feeling about it. Yesterday I met the manager in person. She offered it to me on the spot. It is a fantastic opportunity, and I am so excited. However, I will be moving from Denver to Pueblo, about 2 hours away. I have really loved living in Denver, but there is no way I could pass this up. 

Moving is overwhelming me a tad. I have moved so many times. But packing really sucks. I'll try to sell my car and disclose the transmission problems. My coworkers husband is willing to trade a '98 Honda. I'm not the biggest fan of that, although it would give me a working car. I could also finance something but don't have pay stubs from the new job yet. I asked if he could fix my car for less than the shop quoted me so we'll see. 

So I told the boys and girl Wednesday we would probably be moving. If they could talk they would say:

Phil: You want me to go where? No. I don't do change. 

Ruby? Ok it doesn't matter where we live (goes back to glass surfing).

Killian: Ok mom I go where you go. 

Liam: Moving? Is it fun?

My plan for moving them is to put each in their individual cup in a box with a towel so they don't see each other and get stressed. I'll put each filter in a seperate zip lock bag or container. I'll drain the tanks halfway and everything fish related will ride with me in my mom's car. When we get there I'll fill the tanks then slowly acclimate the boys and girl. 

Speaking of this, I'll be living with my mom for a few months. I'm thinking 3 but it could go as long as 6. She already told me I can't put the tanks upstairs. When I brought up water changes and carrying buckets of water up and down the stairs she relented. But downstairs is probably a better option because my cat (who has lived with her for years) would easily find a way into the tanks. He's insane and actually likes playing in water. Plus Ruby's still has no hood. 

Ok have to go feed everyone and start packing. I fasted Killian and Ruby yesterday. Killian knew I fed Liam even though I tried to cover it up. Nobody got fed dinner last night. I got home late and found Phil between the craft mesh and the side of the tank. When he saw me he darted out demanding dinner. I think he might disown me for starvation and making him move.


----------



## Tealight03

What a dramatic showdown over putting in my notice at my apartment. Sunday I was told the policy had changed and now it was forfeiting the deposit and paying rent until the apartment is re-rented. Not what was in my original lease, but the leasing consultant assured me the policy had changed. Monday I called several times and left a voicemail for the assistant manager. Tuesday I called several times then finally got ahold of the manager. She told me what I had been told was wrong (it is a 60 day notice to vacate and 1 month buyout fee). To make a long story short, I felt like she wasn't taking the issue seriously and her customer service was poor. I called back and asked for a copy of my lease. She lectured me like I'm a child about not being rude on the phone. I was upset but didn't think I was rude. Yesterday I never got the lease. I even called corporate. 

Today I'm off. So I go into the office. The assistant manager went to get my file, and warned the manager that I was there. The manager came in making excuses as to why I didn't get my lease yesterday. All said was ok. She then wanted to talk about why I'm so upset. We had a whole conversation about the lack of customer service and the issue of her staff telling people the wrong information. I still feel like she was not taking the problem seriously. We're talking about someone telling a customer something that impacts them financially. Three months of rent in this case. Not to mention not taking the time to return a message or calling with an update. If it was me and I knew someone was upset and had been given that kind of wrong information I would make it a point to call them and let them know the fax was down but I could put a copy on their door. She wouldn't have thought of that since she was busy making excuses and not taking the issue seriously. 

She kept asking me if there was anything she could do to make things better. Finally I told her she could waive the buyout fee. She said she would see what she can do. I bet. 

Other than that, packing is going slowly. I get through half a box and need to take a break. Procrastination will be my death.


----------



## Tealight03

*Picture updates*

I have spent too much time complaining. I was just looking at Ruby, who was being adorable as usual. I've been missing out on betta antics what with the stress of packing. Ok I was looking at Ruby because I was avoiding packing. Not the point. Lately the fishies have gotten pictures I took at the Denver Botanic Garden last year. I just caught Ruby staring at the picture and trying to bite it. Silly girl. Then there's Phil, who likes the pictures but then goes to the back corner trying to find his reflection. But his caudal has really grown!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Sorry you're having a rough time with the moving out process. I agree about the customer service. If someone informed me that they'd been given the wrong information, I'd take it more seriously, especially since it involves finances.


----------



## Tealight03

That is all I'm saying. Truthfully the 60 day notice and 1 month buyout fee was expected. What blew the situation out of proportion was the way the manager spoke to me about it. Just very condescending and nothing but excuses. I have a whole new perspective on residents and good customer service.


----------



## Tealight03

*Feeling blue*

Mr. Liam earned himself a meth blue bath tonight. I can't seem to get ahead of his fin issues. And it looks like he tore his caudal again. His fins always look worse in person than the camera captures. I wonder if it's really not a big issue or my phone camera just sucks. 

I swear he's thinking death threats from his cup...


----------



## Tealight03

Man I have no motivation to put things in boxes today. I fail at this packing thing. I did go on a mini Ebay shopping spree. I still have gift cards left so I got myself Chicago Fire season 3 and the fishies some New Life Spectrum pellets and Vita Chem. I want them to have more variety in their diets. I'll pick up some frozen bloodworms after I move and soak them with the vitamins. Vitamins are good boys and girl! 

I also got confirmation of the staff retreat in October. I'm so excited to start this new job! There is so much change, and stress from the move, but it's going to work out great.


----------



## Tealight03

*Flare*

Do you guys know the airplane game you do when you're trying to get a toddler to eat? I use my finger and do something similar to the fish. Liam always flares, Phil will flare then realizes it's me and swims away. Today, as I was avoiding packing, Kilian flared! I about fell over. This is the first time he has flared since I brought him home. He also seems to be doing more patrolling of his tank. I wasn't quick enough to get a picture of him flaring, but here's a new picture of him. He took a couple bites out of his caudal. I think he was mad about being fasted.


----------



## Tealight03

*Back to biting*

Killian seems to have taken a few nips out of his caudal. I hope he's not campaigning for a bigger tank. When I change hid water today I can give him a new silk plant. Maybe that will keep him entertained. Especially since I have to dig it out of a box. I've been careful packing fish stuff. I don't want it to get mixed in with everything else. Still, taking things out of boxes isn't my thing right now. I bought a butternut squash last week, forgetting that the baking dish was packed. I refused to dig it out. Hopefully it will still be good next week. 

Moving day is Friday! Wish us luck!


----------



## Tealight03

I sold my car tonight. I got $900 cash. It went to someone with a transmission shop. I'm sad but relieved that I don't have to move with a car that has transmission problems. I'll be carless the rest of the week. I'll have to have something by Saturday. 

I had a busy day but need to get off my butt and get tank changes done. My mom was briefly here today. She was supposed to do mom stuff like clean the oven, but we ran out of time. She visited with the fishies briefly. I had to point out Killian was saying hello to her (he was dancing about). She thought Phil's tail looked much better and told himvhe looked like a normal, pretty betta. I told her he was taking the move better. The first time I told him we were moving, he huffed off as if to say hr wasn't going anywhere. We talked about it a couple days ago and he just looked at me. Mom thought it is silly I talk to them and there's no way they understand. Obviously they don't understand moving. But she was the one complimenting Phil on re-growing his tail. 

She said I could use the hutch for tanks. It is in the dining room upstairs. I could fit both 5 gallons on it. I'm mostly scared of the cat getting into the tanks. Mom did ask if the bettas would be cold downstairs. No mommy, they have heaters. 

Ok now really off to do water changes! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Tealight03

*Regression*

Phil was doing so good with leaving his caudal alone. Yesterday he spit up his breakfast. I didn't feed them dinner last night because I was exhausted. This morning he ate fine but then I noticed he had done a lot of work on his caudal. See pics below. 

Also, can a fish turn grey with old age? I couldn't figure out if he has ick again or if he is going grey. It didn't look like salt. 

Other than Phil's issues, today is my last day at work! I'll have Wednesday and Thursday off to finish packing and then moving on Friday. I still need to find a new car. Selling mine was a little bit of a hassle. I forgot to do a bill of sale. I also left the tags on the car so it wouldn't get towed before the tow truck picked it up. I swear I know better than this, but I was trying to help the guy out. We went back and forth about him not being able to bring the plates back this week (not what he said originally). When I got home last night the car was still there so I called him and told him I'm taking the tags off. Sure enough the tow truck was there 15 minutes later. So I have the tags, I cancelled the insurance and emailed the guy the bill of sale. Which he better sign and return. 

Now I have to find a new vehicle. I got approved for financing with my credit union. I'm sure I still have a bunch of lose ends to tie up in general. This moving thing is stressful. 

Oh before I forget, I spoke with my apartment manager yesterday. She is waiving half the month buyout fee. "My manager didn't want me to do this, but I want to help you out becasue of what happened." She's lying. That is just a sales tactic. Or maybe she was trying to display some customer service. Still paying $350 instead of $700 does help. But it was an incredibly stressful week having to deal with her rude a$$.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I'm glad that the buyout fee came down, that has to be a bit of a relief. I wish you and your pets safe travels!


----------



## Tealight03

Thank you! I was relieved. But that was the least they could do.


----------



## Tealight03

*Moving Day!*

What a long day. It started early, as I wanted to get out of Denver before noon. Before we started loading up, mom sat there and talked to Phil, Ruby, Killian and Liam about being good and getting in their cups, how it was going to be ok and we were going to live with her for awhile. 

I was determined not to take more than two hours loading up. The biggest piece of furniture I was moving was a dresser. The rest were boxes and those plastic totes full of clothes. We did pretty good, except half an hour in mom wanted to take a break lol. It really didn't take long to move all the boxes and furniture. For some reason we spent a lot of time getting some of the little stuff together. There is still some stuff at the apartment. More than I wanted to leave behind, but manageable. 

The fish were cupped at 10 am. I was intending to cup them last, but then realized I needed to empty and load the tanks. They all went in easily. I even said "Liam show Grandma how you go right in your cup." He did. Also, I used the same yogurt containers that I have used for their water changes as their cups. Liam and Phil and larger containers than Killian. Ruby was actually in a butter container. Similar size to the Petco cups. 

We got out of Denver but stopped in Colorado Springs to have lunch and go car shopping. I brought the cooler of fish into both lunch and the dealership. Mom thought that was ridiculous. Remember when she had a talk with each one about things being ok. My friend and niece came with us once we got to Springs and to car shop. I adore my niece. There is something amazing about being an aunt. 

We walked around to see what there was at the lot. I carried the cooler of fish the entire time. The salesman I had an appointment with approached us. He had to ask what was in the cooler. I explained the situation, and he offered to put the cooler of fish behind his desk. I did not want to let it go and have them out of my sight. He convinced me by saying it would be cooler in his office. I let him take them and test drove two cars. My friend even warned him I was very overprotective of these fish. 

I opted to go with Hertz for several reasons. They had better value, and they approved me with an offer letter for new employment instead of pay stubs. They do rent to own (where the car is still in their rental fleet) and direct sales. We were at their direct sales lot. I had my mind set on a '14 Nissan Sentra. I also drove a '13 Toyota Corolla for comparison. I ended up liking the Corolla better. Tomorrow we are driving back up there to sign the paperwork and I will pick it up. It was $11,750. Much more than I wanted to spend (I owned my last car outright). But I need something newer and with low miles. And Hertz offered a better deal. There was a dealership in Pueblo that had a '07 Toyota Camry for $8,000. It had 115,000 miles. When I heard that, Hertz it was. After I test drove, my niece and I drew on sticky notes and made a lot of trips to get water (I kept drinking my water and her's) while we waited for the approval. The Hertz car salesman loved her. 

Back to bettas. I packed the box of fish stuff in the Uhaul. I really didn't have room for it in the car. The fish and I got home way before my mom and the Uhaul. They were in their cups about nine hours. When I got home I got the tanks filled (I had only half emptied them). I let the filtration run. As I had no turkey basters, aquarium salt or meth blue (Liam needed another bath), I waited till mom got home to start acclimating them. They were floated in their tanks (with the heater) and I started putting everything back together. The plants had tilted and were everywhere. 

When I packed the tanks, I had taped plastic bags to the tops to hopefully prevent dust from getting in. It didn't really work. Ruby's tank has craft mesh instead of a proper lid. It had fallen in and there was dust everywhere. I spent a long time with a turkey baster getting all of it out. It wasn't as bad in the other tanks. Some, but not as bad. 

Acclimation was about an hour. But between turkey bastering dust out, the actual acclimation wasn't as quick. I'm glad they were warm and had lots of time to adjust to the new water. When I released them to their individual tanks, they all looked at me like I was stupid for cupping them and then putting them exactly back where they started. 

Liam was very lethargic during the journey. Once back in his tank, he was back to his usual, active self. Ruby also went right back to her active self. Killian was lying at the bottom of his tank. Phil was looking at me like "really?" I turned the lights off so they can settle in. 

I really hope they will be ok. I was worried about how much time they spent in the cups, if I was acclimating them properly, if they were hot during the day, if the dust would do damage, the cycle being lost, etc. I hope not to be reporting a casualty tomorrow.

Happy weekend all!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Sounds like it went as smooth as a big move can go and you did everything you could possibly do. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tealight03

Everyone pulled through! Phil is throwing a tantrum and not speaking to me (not unusual lol). I had to turkey baster his food to him this morning. He was in better spirits after breakfast lol. 

I got their New Life Spectrum. Tried it for dinner. They all gobbled it right up. Next up is bloodworms with vitamins. 

The tanks, and everything else, are all over the place. I'll try to get things straightened out tomorrow. I'm still a little worried about the cat. He only noticed the tanks as I was putting them back together. He hasn't noticed the fish in them yet. He's irritated because I won't let him stay down here by himself. He's also irritated about stuff being everywhere. He followed me around meowing. He's dramatic. And spoiled. 

Oh, I picked up my car today! I love it.


----------



## Tealight03

*Mr. Crabby Fins*

This morning we did some rearranging. I couldn't quite put the tanks where I wanted them as I can't find any of the multi-outlet plug things. I made an executive decision to move Phil upstairs as he was in a corner that gets no light. Mom and I moved him upstairs. He would not come out from behind a plant for a couple hours. I ended up having to turkey baster his food down to him. I checked on him a couple times and thought he was dead once. By dinner he was still giving me the silent treatment. Had to use the turkey baster again. 

There might be too much activity for him upstairs. It's not that bad, but there are two people and a lot more movement then I typically do. 

I asked Phil if he wanted to go back downstairs and move Liam upstairs. I also might have told him Liam wouldn't be throwing a fit like this. There is no winning with this fish. 

Everyone else is adjusting well. The cat hasn't shown any interest in the tanks. He has looked at 3 tanks but given up. When he looked at Killian's tank today, Kili completely froze. "Um what is that big black, fury thing looking at me? What do I do?"

Crappy picture of Phil below. The tank was dark, and he ran everytime he saw the camera.


----------



## Tealight03

*New schedule*

Today was my first day of my new job, and thus we were on a much earlier schedule. I have to leave the house by 7 am. That is used to be when I got up! When I went to feed the fishies at 6:15 Phil was awake. Mom and sis have to get up earlier so he got woken up. Killian, Ruby and Liam were still asleep. I peeked at Killian, who was still sleeping in his tunnel. Sweet boy. He got up quickly and looked at me like wth mom. Ruby was up without issue. It took me forever to find Liam. Rather for hom to wake up. Tomorrow I'll leave the light on so they have time to wake up before breakfast. 

Phil is doing better today. My mom is so funny with him. 

And the new job is great!


----------



## Tealight03

*Settling in*

Happy Sunday everyone! 

We're settling in well over here. The new job is fantastic. This week I'll be gone for 3 days for a staff retreat. With my departure, mom will be in charge of feeding the fishies. Phil had really taken to her. She visits him often during the day. This morning I had her feed him so she would know what she's doing. He took the first pellet then took the second one after she took the lid off and gave it to him in the corner he had taken to. He wouldn't come back up for his third pellet. I was watching this whole ordeal, and he looked at me like what the heck is going on and retreated to behind his plant. We finally gave up on him and fed the others, who are not nearly so moody. 

Mom said she has a hard time believing a fish cares who feeds him. Well Phil does. I pointed out to her him hiding behind his plant. She said yes she saw that lol. She also called him OCD. The funny part is they were getting along before lol.

Phil is OCD. He won't leave his tail alone anymore. 

I have to admit that living with mom again is a difficult transition. Just with Phil, she's always asking questions or making comments. And today is water change day, and I'm waiting for her to be done in the kitchen before I can get in there. The earliest I can move is December due to timing of paychecks and bills I need to take care of in November. The other thing I'm having a hard time with is not having a Trader Joes. Shopping at Wholr Foods will break the bank. Other grocery stores have some organic produce but not a lot. 

Ok going to try to get these water changes done. P.S. I was thinking about getting another betta. Hopefully not. Four is enough!

Below are some pics from last weekend when we went to the Chili festival, and I tried to get one of the cat staring at Killian but didn't manager to capture him in the shot. I have some green chili cooking tonight. Yum! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam*

Recent pics of Liam below. He still has the issue with the black edging. And he tore his caudal again. I have been taking water parameters and ammonia always comes back at 0 and nitrates between 5-10. PH is a little high at 7 6. 

He gets meth blue baths weekly, sometimes more frequently if it looks worse. I don't know. Maybe it's coloring? 

Wish the fishies luck with their grandma! She fed them last night and they did better.


----------



## Tealight03

*Grandma is fired*

Well everyone survived having grandma in charge for a few days. I called her daily:

First full day: me: How are the fishies? Mom: We're doing better than yesterday. Me: Omg what do you mean better than yesterday???? Mom: Well I think Phil ate his food. I'm not sure. He ate today better. Me: Mom you have to turkey baster uneaten food out. You're going to poison them.

Second full day: me: How are the fishies? Mom: They're fine. Phil comes to see me. Let me ask Phil how he is. He is swimming around. He says he's fine. Me: sure. 

It was only two full days and one partial. When I got home last night there were two uneaten pellets in Phil's tank and one in Liam's. I got them cleaned out and did a partial change. Liam looked rough. He turned whiter and one eye had a white ring around it. I tested the water and the ammonia was zero. I also gave him a meth blue bath. He looks better this morning. 

Speaking of Liam, we saw a pet psychic yesterday. I don't know how everyone else feels about that kind of thing. I didn't believe in them, but I've had a few say things they never would have known which made me have a more open mind. Of course there are good and bad ones. 

I drug mom, friend and niece. My niece has bad separation anxiety and I wanted to see what they would say. Anyway, mom likes this pet psychic and we saw her. We talked about the dog (who passed in April) and both cats. We had extra time so I asked about Phil's biting and Liam's tail. She said if Phil was a person he would be a chain smoker because of his stress. She asked if he could see another fish and if he had a heater. I told her she was probably picking up on his reflection. I asked if the modifications I made to his tank were helping or hurting. She said it really helped to block his reflection, and the tank really feels like a home to him. He likes all of his plants. She told him when he gets nervous or stressed to look at his plants instead of biting. She also said where he lives now has more activity then before and he doesn't like that. And the move was traumatic, according to Phil. 

For Liam, she said she feels like the black edging is dead fin, it is spreading, and he is afraid it will reach his body. I told her I tried to treat it and the antibiotics didn't help. She suggested I try another med. She said I worry about Liam too much. Yes, because I can't get rid of his fin rot. She also said Liam loves life and is interested in life outside the tank while Phil is only interested in stuff inside the tank. I may try to switch them. Also heading to Petsmart to look at other meds. 

I didn't have any questions about Killian or Ruby, but she looked at their pictures. She said Killian thinks he's super handsome and Ruby thinks she's special. It's actually really funny because I always call Kili handsome (he is the only one without tail issues) and always call Ruby my beautiful girl. 

She really didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. It was fun to get her read on them. I also told her about Phil hiding behind a plant when grandma fed them. She said yes bettas are very particular and like things the way they like them. My mom just shook her head lol.


----------



## Tealight03

*Bacterial vs. fungal fin rot*

Today is a holiday, one I don't agree with but a day off nonetheless. I can't tell you how nice it is to have paid holidays and a salaried position. I'm using today to catch up on laundry, organize, clean and worry about Liam. 

Speaking of Liam, I went to Petsmart Saturday to look at meds. There were three meds, including tetracycline. I noticed all treated things like rot, eye cloudiness, gills and red sores but there was antifungal and bacterial. After a long debate with myself I got the antifungal as I already tried the tetracycline. We are on day two of the treatment. 

I did a lot of research on bacterial vs. fungal rot. I made a list of symptoms for each and checked off his confirmed symptoms. He had two from each so neither was confirmed. I was being hard on myself thinking I should have treated for bacteria first then fungal, but with his cloudy eyes and paleness on Friday I think treating for fungal was a good call. Plus I'm thinking about ordering some Kanaplex off ebay since the tetracycline never cured the problem. So the plan is two fungal treatments followed by two bacterial treatments and we'll go from there. 

The disease looks like it has spread. I had noticed his anal fin was red and there is black markings on his dorsal and anal. This is very frustrating, and I wish I had been more proactive in treating it instead of letting it go when the tetracycline didn't work. 

I looked back at pictures from when I first got Liam. Looking closely there was a dark streak in his caudal. He probably had something and when he bit the infection set in. The thing is his fins aren't falling off. There is just the black edging. 

All of my worrying aside, Liam is active and looks at me like I'm dumb for worrying. 

Oh we moved Phil downstairs last night. I found one of my multi-outlet plugs so he and Killian are sharing one wall and Ruby and Liam are sharing another. I wanted to bring Liam upstairs, as I thought he would like the activity, but I like being able to control light better. Carrying 8 buckets of water up and down the stairs is not fun though. 

Ok in happier news, pictures from the Broadmoor in Colorado Springs. This was the last work dinner we had last week. The Broadmoor is beautiful. We had dinner at an Italian restaurant. I was getting a little concerned because two of the courses weren't anything I could eat. But what I could eat was delicious. And we learned they grow everything. They even have their own livestock and make their own cheese. 

And a couple of shots of Ruby. She finally decided to use her tunnel which at the time was all messed up from the move. It only took her two months to use it. Silly girl. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I have to ask....what holiday is it in the U.S., and why don't you agree with it? In Canada it is Thanksgiving today, but I know yours isn't until November.


----------



## Tealight03

It's Columbus Day here. I don't agree with celebrating someone who caused suffering. Really we're all immigrants here, but sometimes actually thinking about how it came to be is sad. Not to get political or anything.


----------



## Tealight03

My sister made the trek downstairs to visit the cat (who thinks this is his room, not mine) and the fishies. She thought Killian was upset because he was moving his pectorals about. Um no he's excited someone came to talk to him. Then she thought Ruby had chewed her fins. No she's a crowntail that's how she looks. Then she thought Liam was swimming weird. No he's excited and he can't hold still. She did notice the rot. Glad it's not just me. Although now I'm wondering if he is swimming weird....

At least she didn't comment about their tanks.


----------



## Tealight03

I have to tell you guys about Liam's nonsense. Today is tank change day. He got cupped to do a 100 percent change as I am switching from Tetracycline to Kanaplex. He was perfectly fine, avoiding the net, and running about. I finally get him netted and in the cup, and he just lays there on his side. I look and his gills are moving. I left him there while I cleaned and refilled the tank. He is now moving around in his cup. He scarred me a bit but then it became obvious he was just playing dead. He has some issues, and I should be concerned, but I just laughed. What a dramatic little guy lol. 

I'm excited the Kanaplex finally arrived. I also ordered Triplesulfa in a mid-week freakout. I also made a post in the disease thread. I was advised to do more water changes. I thought the tank was cycled? He is a mess. Lets hope the new meds make a difference, in addition to more water changes. 

Everyone else is good! Hope everyone else is too!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I think I read that antibiotics can kill all the good bacteria and crash your cycle-- can't say from experience, though.


----------



## Tealight03

The filter media is in a seperate container. Hopefully that will preserve the cycle. If not I have some of the TopFin jumpstart stuff. I also now have a test kit so I can more accurately monitor.


----------



## Tealight03

*Trouble*

Here are a couple pics of Trouble, otherwise known as Salem. I shouldn't say such mean things about him. He has left the fish alone, other than looking. Yet he chewed on a Styrofoam cooler until I took it away this morning......


----------



## Tealight03

*Rant*

Rant: living with family. To make a long story short, my older cat, Lucky, has bad arthritis. She has trouble getting around, and it's obvious she is in pain. She gets arthritis meds which help but not a lot. Anyway, she has trouble using the litter box and sometimes will poop on the floor. This has been going on for about a year. Since I moved back mom or I clean it up. 

The rant part is about my sister freaking out about it. She doesn't clean it up (I get it's not her cat), but it's not helpful at all. She's being a selfish little brat. 

I'm going to start looking at housing options. There are a couple apartments I can look at and I might see a realtor to see if I can buy. I hate to rent again after the ordeal with my last apartment. Owning does have a lot of benefits, minus coming up with a deposit. I'm thinking December or January will be my timeframe, which sucks but it's financial reality. 

Another rant is food. I buy pretty strictly organic and follow the Paleo diet (no grains). In Denver there were affordable options like Trader Joes. Here not so much. I found Farm Box Direct online and got my first order today. They have several different size boxes of organic or natural produce you can order. It was pretty decent for the price. And it made me happy to come home to a box of organic food. Grocery shopping had been giving me anxiety. 

The fishies are doing fairly well. Salem, the cat, is a little obsessed with Phil. He helped me feed him this morning. He's always a super big help. Liam looked better with the Kanaplex until today. The black had lightened but was a little darker today. He got his last dose yesterday. Tomorrow I will do a full water change and either start a round of Triplesulfa or another round of Kanaplex.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I know how you feel about family. My eldest sister says that the family cat is hers, but she never cleans up after him. He's old so his feces is becoming liquid like and she refuses to clean it. My mother has already scolded her several times for not doing so. She says she's going to move out with the cat, but I keep thinking "well our cat is going to die". She doesn't care for him at all; it's always me, my mother, or my other sister.  Good luck! It's always hard to find a good place to live.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks for the support! My sister is similar in that she wants to love the cat but when there's a mess she won't clean it. It's frustrating, as you know. 

Happy weekend all!


----------



## Tealight03

*Too many meds*

It has been brought to my attention that I'm using too many meds with Liam and should just do clean water with daily partial changes. It's definitely worth a shot because nothing is working. I'm still confused about how it could get worse in a cycled tank, but I'm letting that go. I think I'll have him finish the current round, do a full water change and go from there. I will feel really terrible if it progresses to body rot. 

Speaking of, I went to Petco today just to look/torture myself. The bettas were half off. And when I looked closer it was because they were all sick. There were a couple dead ones. There was also one labeled a rose petal, but his fins were melted so far down I wasn't sure what he was. I wanted to give him a chance, but I honestly bit off more than I could chew with my last pet store fish that was in bad condition. 

More pics of Liam below. He was chasing his reflection, which I've never seen him do to this extent before.


----------



## Tealight03

*Dropsy?*

Yesterday I noticed Killian's gills were swollen and the bottom of his chin was white/grey. I looked up his symptoms and only found bloat, which it didn't really look like he had. I did an ammonia reading. It looked like it was between 0 and .25. I did a small water change and added Prime. He ate his brine shrimp just fine and was acting normal. This morning he came up for breakfast. I thought he ate. 

Fast foreward to this afternoon. I went to do a water change and there was his uneaten breakfast. It may have been poop, but it looked more like pellets and I didn't pay close enough attention to if he ate every single one this morning. I did a water change normally, emptying half the tank, turkey bastering the bottom, new water with Prime and temperature match. He took to the back corner behind a plant and would not come up. His belly looked a little swollen. 

I ended up netting him in a cup for a meth blue bath. His gills look red and swollen. It appeared his scales were a little raised. I did a full water change just in case I need to add Epsom salt later. He is back in his tank with some Kanaplex. He's looking a bit better but not acting like himself. Poor baby.


----------



## Tealight03

*Doing better*

Killian was back to his old self by dinner last night. He gobbled up his food and was active. I just checked on him. He is active and looks better but there is a little white around his gills. There's also a little poop or uneaten food at the bottom of his tank. I hand fed him one pellet at a time this morning and he seemed to get them all. Maybe it is poop. Poop would be good. I'm relieved he's doing better. 

Liam is the same. He has been getting daily partial water changes. He is in the middle of a round of TripleSulfa. I'll chill on the meds when he's done with that. I will defeat you, fin rot. 

I also received a call from the manager of the Petco I complained about. I usually never list my phone number on stuff online, but Google autofilled it (why are you autofilling my phone number Google) and I was going fast and didn't catch it. The manager said several times that it was unacceptable and he had hired someone else in the aquatic department so things will be better in the future. He also said I can always ask for him in the future and any issue will be immediately resolved. He asked if there was anything else he should know and I took that opportunity to mention bettas being tropical fish and needing heaters. 

Oh and I placed another plant order! I made sure JD had the right address this time. I requested anubias and java fern and anything else he thinks I can keep alive. I also ordered some water sprite off ebay. Hopefully the plants will help Liam's water quality. And how he manages to rip his tail on everything. I also ordered a gh and kh api test kit. I honestly have no idea what I'm looking for, but we'll see what the results come back as. My ph is 8. Geez that seems high. I know it's better for them to have a stable ph but goodness.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Subscribing!!!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I've been dying to ask where you got Killian's name? I had never heard of the name until I heard it on "Once Upon A Time"


----------



## Tealight03

Welcome, Bettaboy. 

IslandGirl, I was watching a tv show, Witches of East End, and Killian was one of the characters. When I was trying to name him I said a bunch of names out loud. When I said Killian it fit him.


----------



## Tealight03

*Plants!*

I got my plant order from JD Aquatics today! I have 2 small anubias, 1 java fern, 1 java fern windelov, 1 hornwort, 1 brazilian pennywort, and 2 water sprite. I gave Ruby an anubias and Phil water sprite and an anubias. I'm holding off on putting plants in Liam and Killian's tanks due to meds. 

Hopefully I can keep them alive! The plants! And the fish!

Phil nipped his caudal again. He was doing better. I'm not sure if he got two of his pellets this morning. I looked for them but didn't find any, so I thought he found them. Maybe not seeing as how it looks like he had his caudal for breakfast. 

Ruby is doing good. Her gills looked a little white, similar to Killian's. She's active. And definitely pooping. 

Killian is doing ok. I think his gills are still a little inflammed. But he is definitely not pineconing. Score!

Yesterday I wasn't sure if Liam was better or worse. Today the black is dark but maybe not as big. I have been doing 50 percent water changes daily. I haven't quite been able to lay off the meds. I gave Liam meth blue baths Tuesday and Wednesday. Today I started him back on Kanaplex. He had been med free for a couple days. 

Pics below of Ruby and Phil checking out their new plants. The rest of the plants are in Killian's old bowl until I get them into the tanks. I can't believe how small it is. I'm so glad I found him and he has a clean, heated three gallon to call home.


----------



## Tealight03

*DC*

Monday I leave for Washington, D.C. I won't be back until Saturday evening. Thus, mom is in charge of the fish again. And I'm scared. 

I'm trying to train her on Liam care. I want her to do water changes at least. She is throwing a major fit about it. Anyway, tonight I was in the kitchen telling her I was going to show her how to give Liam a bath. When I said it I was putting a pan on the stove to cook some chicken. Mom and sister both freaked out about giving Liam a bath in a pan and how I was going to roast him. Picture me with my hand on my face trying not to freak out. I AM PUTTING CHICKEN IN THE PAN, NOT LIAM! And they had a good laugh meanwhile I wondered how I ended up with these crazies.


----------



## Tealight03

*Plants and lights*

I've got all the tanks cleaned and plants in. Today I went to Home Depot to get suitable lights and timers. I ended up spending $60. $30 was on the timers. I almost fell over. This is why I had avoided live plants for so long. 

But the plants in Phil's tank are looking great. And ammonia readings in all the tanks are at zero. Yay! I also might have a plant obsession. I want more. Maybe next paycheck. 

I thought a lot about moving the tanks around due to not having enough plugs to do lights. I finally had the brilliant idea to get another surge protector instead of the 6 multi-outlet plug. Everything is now plugged in and timed. Success! 

Liam and Killian both gave me a scare in the last day. I really thought both were gone, but they snapped out of it. Given their occasional issues lately, I hate to leave them this week. Like it's giving me anxiety. When I was at the work retreat a few weeks ago I called mom every day. This time I half expect one or both of them to be gone when I get back. I need therapy or something. 

Small rant: mom nagging at me. Nagging about doing laundry, packing, fish, etc. Ugh. I'm 31. I have traveled for work before. 

Speaking of, the place is a mess, I've only cleaned two tanks ( I might not do the other two if readings are ok), I haven't even started packing and I feel like I have a million more things to do.


----------



## Tealight03

My DC trip went really well. I got back Friday and then yesterday went to Denver to finish cleaning the apartment and turn in keys. The good news is it has been rented and I finished paying it off. The bad news was the window was broken and open and the screen was off. I suspect someone broke in and left because there was nothing but cleaning supplies. There was no other damage. I went to the office to report it and was told maintenance would look at it Monday. A couple hours later I turned in keys and again emphasized the window. The leasing agent again blew it off. I finally told her I am uncomfortable leaving it like that and if there is any damage they will be talking with a lawyer due to her refusing to call emergency maintenance. She finally said she would call the manager and go from there. I get I have vacated the apartment, but it is still a broken window. Geez. 

The fishies are doing well. Except Phil who hasn't eaten in a couple days. He's lethargic and sticking to the bottom of the tank. I turned the lights off and removed the plants so they wouldn't die. Now I'm concerned about him dying. I did add some Kanaplex so we'll see. 

Liam is doing ok. I have been giving him baths in either Kanaplex or the Fungus Cure. There may be some improvement, but I hate to get optimistic too soon. 

Well I have a ton of laundry and cleaning to get done. Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Tealight03

*Still hanging on*

Well Phil is still hanging on but not doing great. He is lethargic and sticks to the bottom of the tank but does move some. He hasn't eaten in more than a week. 

I don't want him to suffer yet don't want to put him down. Part of me wants to leave him in his tank so he can go peacefully in his home and part of me wants to move him into a container and float him so I can give his tank to Killian. I think for now I will leave him. Poor baby. 

The others are doing well. Liam has been in unmedicated water since I went to DC. I gave him a a Kanaplex bath but nothing since. The black edging has faded but isn't gone. That's progress right? 

Oh the good news is I haven't killed any plants yet! Some look better than others but overall they are doing well. 

I was off from work for Veteran's Day Wednesday. I looked at several apartments. I did leasing in my last job, so being on the other side of the desk was weird. The first complex was ok but he didn't really know what he was doing. Then I went to one I lived at for a year in college. It was horrible. I was shown an apartment that was actually down the hall from the one I had. It was dirty, all the blinds were torn, there were a lot of knicks in the paint, and the carpet was not only dirty but shag. I could not get out of there fast enough. The third complex I liked. A lot. The leasing agent/manager and I had a nice talk about bettas. We were talking about the no pets policy. Luckily 5 gallon fish tanks don't count. 

Now for the bad news. Friday I got the final bill from my last apartment. They charged me for a broken window. Did I mention that when I walked in to clean it last weekend the kitchen window was broken? I called them and left a message. They of course never called me back. I'm trying to be calm about this, but it's hard. And I wasn't even living there so I definitely wasn't the one who broke it. Anyway, now I can't move forward with a new apartment until I clear up, or pay off, a $500 window I didn't break. Ok I hate them. I try not to use that kind of serious language, but this has been an unnecessary ordeal for 2 months. I imagine the best I can hope for is them waiving half of it like they did for the lease break fee. 

I'm trying to get back into my routine. Sundays were always cleaning days. And I have a lot of it, plus fish tanks. Fall is definitely here. It's actually colder in my room than it probably is outside. I'm sitting here in sweats, long sleeves, and a hoodie and am still cold. I need to dig out my space heater. Maybe I'd feel like cleaning if it was warm enought to venture away from my blanket. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tealight03

*"No fish allowed"*

I pretty much made my decision about which apartment I want, just waiting on getting things cleared up with my former landlord regarding the broken window. The good news is she acknowledged it was broken from the outside and the frame was bent, probably from someone using a crow bar to pry it open. That's actually a scary thought. Thank goodness it didn't happen while I was there. I'm waiting to hear if she'll waive the charge or at least half of it. 

Anyway, my coworkers are trying to get me to move down there. Currently I am commuting in and would still do that when I move. I agreed to speak with a co-workers in-laws who own an apartment building there. She was telling me about the apartment, how everything was new, etc but then said there is a no pets policy. I told her I have fish, she said no pets even fish. I said ok well thanks anyway, and she then tried to get me to make an appointment to see it. I told her the fish are a deal breaker. She said something about are you serious, you won't find a better place here. It took a few sorry I'm not interested to get her off the phone. She clearly thought I was crazy lol. 

And remember this is the in-law of a coworker so there will be gossip about my love of fish lol. 

I'm going to take this as a sign not to move down there and keep with the original plan of commuting. Gas is a lot (thankfully the price has gone down recently) but there are more options here. 

All is good on the fishy front. Phil is stil hanging on. I changed a little if his water. He sure remembered how to swim then. I might get some clove oil and think about putting him down this weekend. I don't know, but I don't want him to suffer.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

No shame in loving fish! People just don't understand how much personality they have!


----------



## Tealight03

*Rearranging*

SiameseFightingArt, other people just don't understand. And the funny part is most people don't think of fish as pets, at least not on the same level as dogs or cats. So not allowing fish was rather amusing. 

I don't think I mentioned it here, but I did look at an apartment near work that would allow fish. It is cheaper and would save me money on rent and commuting. I haven't quite made a decision, but I think I'll go for the one in the bigger city but have a longer commute. If I ever get the broken window charge worked out. 

My former landlord is still asking me to pay the full amount. We exchanged a few more emails but no decision yet. I might have to give up and pay it. At least I will have put up a fight, even if I don't win. And I need to move forward with a new apartment. Living at home is not going to fly anymore. 

Ok back to bettas. Everyone is good. Liam's caudal is still a light black. I freaked out thinking it had spread. I'm not sure if it did or not, but it looks lighter. I need to embrace that this may be how he looks. And he doesn't think there's anything wrong, so I should keep up on water changes and let it go. 

I decided to switch Phil and Killian. Actually I hadn't seen Phil all week and really thought I was cleaning the tank. Sure enough he came out when I started fiddling around. Poor baby looks terrible. He isn't swimming straight, like something is wrong with one of his pectorals. Mom tried to feed him, but he still wanted nothing to do with it. Oh she also sang him Jingle Bells. She thought he perked up a bit. 

Last Christmas I lived in Denver and mom came over and sang to him. He sat there wiggling around the whole time. It was a much simpler time, before I had the others and before Phil really went OCD. He was in the 1.7 gallon tank then. Maybe he didn't like being moved into the 5 gallon? Hmm. I never really considered that as he didn't freak out when I moved him. 

Anyway, I gave Phil's tank a good rinse and moved Killian in. He hasn't been too active, but hopefully he'll like it. 

Here are some pics of Kil. And one of Mr. Salem who spent all of last week glued to my side. He finally remembered his grandma and aunt still live here, so I got a little break from him today.


----------



## Tealight03

*Split fins*

Liam split his caudal again. I have no idea what on. I cut all of those stabby things off the silk plants. I think his mission in life is to drive me crazy.


----------



## Tealight03

*SIP Phil*

I put Phil down this afternoon using clove oil. He suffered for over three weeks not eating and towards the end he couldn't swim properly. He will be buried in the backyard next to the cactus. 

Thank you Phil for teaching me about proper betta care and introducing me to the wonderful world of biters. There will always be a special place in my heart for you.


----------



## Tealight03

Happy Sunday all! 

I have been off for four days due to the Thanksgiving holiday. It feels like a week. Hope everyone's holiday was good. Mine was pretty good. We got about four inches of snow so other than a little shopping Friday afternoon I haven't done much. Speaking of shopping, I really need to get on that. I'm planning to do it mostly online, but nobody will really tell me what they want. I always try to be done early so I'm not having to run around in the crazy crowds right before Christmas. This leads me to a side rant about American materialism. I wish I didn't have to buy anything, but it would hurt mom's feelings. 

I got some good news late Wednesday night. The apartment mananger is waiving half the window charge. I had made a call to her regional manager Monday. It is completely ridiculous that I have to call the regional just to get her to do her job, but I won so there's that. 

All is well in the fishy world. I still haven't taken the 3 gallon down. I think I'll retire it and save it for a qt tank. Although I was at Walmart yesterday and gasp they have bettas. They didn't look to be in too terrible of shape. But still, Walmart. 

Killian, Ruby and Liam are good. It's tank change day so there's that to look forward to!


----------



## Tealight03

*More fungus*

I just got home and checked on Liam. He has black, fuzzy growth on his head. A quick Google search suggests fungus. Gosh I thought his problems were over. And I've been monitoring his water: 0 for ammonia and nitrite and between 0-5 for nitrate. He is currently in a Kanaplex bath. I may take his plants out and do an anti-fungal tank treatment. Ugh. 

In other news, we've been having major cat problems. Lucky, the elderly one with arthritis, is still having problems using the litter box, which causes problems between my sister and I. And Salem, who is 6, is acting up. Rather, he was tackling Lucky this morning, which he sometimes does. He thinks he's playing, I think, but we have to shoo him away. He gets pretty angry at us after we have to break them up. 

Which is what happened this morning. Mom broke it up and I came out of the bathroom. Salem came over and was meowing at me. I petted him then went back to what I was doing. He sat right in front of me and meowed again, so I picked him up. He attacked my shoulder. I saw it coming and grabbed him by the back of the neck before he caused any damage. He then went to the spare bedroom for timeout, tried to escape and bit my leg while he was running out the door. Mom and I finally got him back into the bedroom. And I was angry, at him and us. 

I looked up a bunch of stuff on cat discipline and cat personality types. The good news was using timeout as we have been when he acts like that is good. But what we all have to work on is giving him attention when he's been bad. I was guilty of that this morning because I petted him and was talking to him after he got in trouble for harassing Lucky. The article I read said that reinforces the bad behavior. The proper punishment would have been timeout and ignoring him. The reason to ignore him is because interaction is viewed as positive reinforcement. 

I also looked at cat personalities. We've never had a cat act like this before. As it turns out, Salem is an alpha, basically meaning he thinks he's in charge and he will bite or howl to make his point. 

I sent mom and email with links and orders for discipline and when attention is appropriate vs not appropriate and said we'd talk about it when I got home. By the time I got home her and sis had already discussed it and everyone agreed this is something we need to try because he can't bite us like that. Part of the problem is Salem is my sister's baby practically. She gives him a lot of attention and is always picking him up. Yet she will yell at Lucky for not using the litter box. 

I don't believe in yelling at them or spraying them with water. Water actually doesn't work with Salem anyway because he likes to play in his water bowl. So being sprayed is nothing for him. 


My sister is willing to try backing off a bit and being firmer with timeouts, but we'll see. 

Ok sorry for the novel. Happy weekend all! Hope everyone is ready for Christmas!


----------



## Tealight03

I left Liam in his Kanaplex bath all night. This morning I did a complete tank change and moved him upstairs. It will make water changes easier. He's more active after being back in the tank. The fungus on his head is gone, but I still added some Fungus Cure to his tank. 

Weirdly, there is black gunk on one of his silk plants. I put some peroxide on a napkin and scrubbed but it didn't come all the way off. It is currently soaking in a peroxide solution. Suspicious.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

So sorry about Phil.


----------



## Tealight03

Thank you, IslandGirl.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Cats are so problematic I praise all cat owners for dealing with their sass


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, SiameseFightingArt. Yes cats definitely try patience. An update on them: Salem has found himself in timeout pretty frequently since I implemented new rules. One night I was petting him nicely and the string on my hoodie fell on him, and he attacked my hand. He didn't attack the string so I didn't assume he was trying to play.

He knows there are consequences now. The other day I had a little water in a bucket from cleaning Liam's tank. It was not even half full and he knocked it over. He then ran out of the bedroom, I assume thinking I would grab him and stick him in timeout. He has a radar when it come to fish water in a bucket he can knock over. 

He also still gets his way with mom and sister. He clawed mom's leg as she walked by a couple days ago. I know he thought he was playing, but he can't claw us like that. Mom and sister threw a fit about me putting him in timeout. Consistently is key people. 

Then there's Lucky and her arthritis. The other day mom caught her going potty in the litter box then going to one of her cat beds and starting to poop. Mom picked her up and put her in the litter box and she got out and was going to poop in the hall. Mom put her back in the box and she finally pooped there. I defended her for so long about how she has arthritis and it's hard for her to get around. That has all pretty much gone out the window. I had read another cause of cats not using the box is because of insecurity. I've moved her a couple times but she's lived with mom for most of the last 6 years. Hmm. 

Besides cats, the fishies and I are doing good. They have algae, which I should have expected with the lights. I'm considering a nerite snail but am not sure if the bioload would be too much in a 5 gallon.

Mom and I went to Denver today for a family Christmas party. I went to Trader Joes so I could grocery shop. I have to really stock up because organic food is more expensive at Whole Foods. They were out of a couple things plus there was a ton of people and it was overwhelming. I wish I had more food options here. There's definitely a lot about Denver I miss. 

Moving day is coming up in about six weeks! I'm so looking forward to it. 

Hope everyone has a good week! I'm done Christmas shopping, hope everyone else is too!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Does Salem and Lucky have different litterboxes? In different locations?


----------



## Tealight03

Funny story: they have three boxes. Two are in the spare bedroom and one is in the hall. They aren't that far apart. The only reason one is in the hall is because I threw a fit about Lucky having trouble walking. We also cut off one of the sides to that litter box so she wouldn't have to climb over. Salem thinks that is quite convenient and will only use that box. We tried to encourage him to use the other boxes but that was unsuccessful.


----------



## Tealight03

*Algae. And snails!*

With the addition of live plants came algae, which I expected. However tonight I see two tiny snails in Killian's tank. I was thinking about getting a nerite snail to help with my algae problems, but darn. I imagine they are mystery snails. It'd be nice if they'd at least clean the algae, which so far they aren't. 

Crummy pics below.


----------



## Tealight03

*Ammonia spike*

Minor problem: I have an ammonia spike. On Sunday the readings were .5 which is abnormal. Last week they were zero. Tuesday I checked again and ammonia was .25. I checked the tap water and it was running .25 out of the tap. I thought the tanks were cycled plus two of them have plants. 

I posted a question on the planted tank thread and got some very informative answers. I suspected I don't have enough plants and the anubias and java fern aren't as good at sucking up nutrients as the water sprite is. The water sprite looks terrific by the way. Plus I have high PH. 

For now I'm dosing with an extra drop of Prime.

This definitely makes me think about what goes into tap water. I use a Britta filter for my water but use the tap water for the fish. Maybe when I move I can get a filter for the faucet. I thought about getting Deep Rock water delivered but am not ready to add that cost yet. Plus I'd need to add Replenish to the fish water. 

P.S. I am thinking about getting another finned friend. Maybe a baby. I should move first. And not have to carry buckets of water up and down the stairs.


----------



## Tealight03

I like to think things through. A lot. Currently debating buying a 29 gallong and dividing it. I'm also considering getting another betta or two, so the timing would work out for getting a bigger tank. The possibilities would be endless. 

I might want to try a Plakat this time. I've only ever had VTs, except Ruby who is a CT. But Killian is the only one who doesn't bite. A Plakat might be a nice change of pace. 

Then there's my water problem. I'd like to switch to filtered water. But the PH swing would be drastic. Is it better to cup the fish and acclimate them slowly or to do small, gradual water changes? I'm thinking acclimating them via cup would be less stressful. Thoughts?

And Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Tealight03

*Happy Holidays, from Salem!*

We had a lovely holiday and hope you did too! I wish we didn't live in such a commercialized sociery but there are bigger problems I suppose. 

Salem got a new cat tree. I'm not sure if it was the best use of my money. It was only $52 on Ebay, but it is more kitten-size than Salem-size. But if it entertains him or keeps him from biting us it will be money well spent. We had to put it together so it's more of a ride than a tree, lol. 

Christmas is Salem's kind of day. Lots of wrapping and boxes to play in. He finally wore himself out and took a nap under the tree. 

The timeouts are working. He hasn't had one in days and when he is attacking Lucky I say Salem and he stops. Now if we could just get Lucky to use the litterbox. 

The fishies will get a mix of brine shrimp and bloodworms with vitamins tonight. They didn't get anything special, although I scoped out some plants on Ebay. Maybe on payday I will get a few more.


----------



## Tealight03

*He followed me home*

I've been wanting a new betta friend for awhile. Ok less than a week. Today I went to Petco expecting to get a baby. They did have several, but all bettas were lethargic. In Petco's credit, the cups were clean. I ended up getting disgusted by the bettas' condition and left. Plus I walked around for quite a while and nobody offered to help me despite there being two employees in the fish section restocking.

So on to Petsmart I went, still determined to bring a betta home. Their bettas are typically in decent shape. There were several in rough condition though. And no babies but so many females. Anyway, I finally had one picked out. For no particular reason, I just couldn't put him down. Kinda what happened with Liam. 

I was holding him and then saw a halfmoon MG. I was going to walk out of there with two bettas and a nerite snail. Problem was when I got to the register the halfmoon rang up $10.99 and he was above a $6.99 sticker. I passively tried to argue but she kept saying that's what he is. I ended up leaving him.  

So I rushed home to get Killian's old three gallon ready. I had purchased one of those big deep rock jugs and am planning to switch everyone over soon. New guy gets to start out with spring water, with Prime and Replenish added. I had to heat up some water and the temp was still in the 60s. It'll be awhile before it's warmed up enough to acclimate him. 

He is floating in Liam's tank for now and the nerite snail is floating in Ruby's. Liam can't see the new guy as I put him in a yogurt container. Nonetheless Liam is acting territorial. He knows something is up lol. 

Here are picks of the new guy and Liam being adorable. New guy still needs a name. I'm considering Poe but we'll see. I also just saw Star Wars, so that name is fresh in my mind. 

P.S. still thinking about a white baby I saw at Petco. Might stop back on Monday to see if she's still there.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

He looks lovely! Be sure to post pictures once he colours up. I can't wait to see what he'll look like!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks IslandGirl! Yes he will be quite interesting to watch I think. 

We had a late night. It took 5 hours for the water in new guy's tank to come up 10 degrees. By 11 p.m. my patience was done, and I took a large bowl full out and boiled in the microwave. That did the trick. I acclimated him and things went great until I was pouring him into a net to put him in the tank and he kept jumping from the net into the cup. Finally got him into the net and he didn't want to swim into the tank. I ended up using my finger to extend the net and turning it down so he fell out. By this time it was 11:30 and well past our bedtime. 

Everyone was still sleeping when I got up at 8. I'll go check on them in a bit. 

On today's agenda is water changes for everyone except new guy. After using the filtered water for his three gallons I don't have much left. Definitely not enough for a five gallon. Plus I think I will use a one gallon as qt for the snail. Who is still in the bag floating in Ruby's tank....

In my defense last night I was reading about snail PH preferences and my tap water isn't going to work. Plus they can carry ick and parasites. 

I have a couple spare one gallons but only one extra heater after new guy took one. I might set up the 1.7 gallon with the preset heater and get the white baby from Petco. Which leaves snail. I don't know if he needs a heater, but it's pretty cold downstairs. Maybe I could float him in a yogurt container in one of the tanks. 

Did I mention the huge jug of water cost $14? I almost had a heart attack. But I know I can refill it for like 10 cents a gallon so that will be better. 

These posts sure do get long! Hope everyone has a great weekend! Back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Tealight03

*New guy*

The new guy is adjusting well. He didn't eat this morning but is actively exploring. He looks at me like he's trying to figure me out. I tried to explain I'm a good person and will take care of him. He didn't look too impressed lol. 

Yesterday I thought he was bloated. Now it looks more like his gill plate is inflamed. He also has a metallic white on his gill plate. I dosed him with some Kanaplex to hopefully clear it up. He did get a meth blue bath last night. He doesn't seem to have any other issues. 

He's also a little redder today.


----------



## Tealight03

*And it happened again*

I can't help myself. I'm addicted. I swear, this is the last one...

Meet new girl. She was labeled as a "baby girl" and I think I see ovaries. Oh I thought I had enough supplies to put together the 1.7 gallon for her. But it's so cold down here the preset heater is only heating to 69. Last winter I used it in this tank for Phil and it was 80 degrees. I have some shopping to do tomorrow. I also need a thermometer and will order a sponge filter. 

For now she is hanging in Ruby's tank in her cup. I did a partial change in her cup and added a drop of Prime. I crushed some pellets for her and she ate like a little piggy. 

Ruby is not happy. She was the Queen of her world, or so she thought. 

So the count is up to five. Oh and new guy bit his caudal I saw a couple nips. He seems happy going in and out of his silk plants. Why must they do this?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

The last picture is cute like they want to boop noses, but sadly the reality is death lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Ruby wanted to bump her right out lol. She did not take kindly to having a roommate. New girl's tank is heating up now. Will be excited to get her out of her cup.


----------



## Tealight03

Quick rant: when I fed the fishies this morning the baby's thermometer read 70. It was 80 when I went to bed last night. And the 25 watt heater was set to 79. I turned it up a notch and it came on. What the heck is wrong with it? It heated Liam's 5 gallon just fine. You'd think a 25 watt heater in a 1.7 gallon tank would be overkill. Poor baby. 

Hopfully everything is ok when I get home. I just feel terrible because I know she's tiny and fragile.


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam, again*

Liam wasn't looking so hot yesterday. I noticed he had drastically slowed down and had more black on his head. I dosed him with some Kanaplex, which ended up making him drastically worse. He became lethargic and clamped. I really thought he was gone and said my goodbyes. Then before I went to bed he was swimming. Well ok. 

This morning he was still a little lethargic but better than yesterday. I did a partial water change, and he got worse. Back to clamped and lethargic. 

I don't know what to do. I'm going to see what he acts like today and go from there I guess. Poor baby.


----------



## Tealight03

*Happy New Year!*

Happy 2016 all! 

Well Liam made it through the night, which surprised me. He is more active today and ate. Had my finger been in the water he would have taken it off. He had more black stuff on his head. I gave him a meth blue bath and that cleared up. 

Everyone else is doing great. Poe is getting more confident. It's fun to see him come out of his shell. 

Pics of baby and Poe below.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

How does the black stuff look like exactly? Like how was the texture?


----------



## Tealight03

Hmm the texture was not fuzzy. Here's a pic from last night. Today he had a long meth blue bath and I scrubbed his tank and decor. Now the black stuff is gone but he's got some white spots on his face. Poe also has some iridescent spots. Both are on Kanaplex. 

Pics below starting from last night and then today. I also wonder if he could be pineappling? I feel so bad for him. Any insight you have would be much appreciated.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Maybe it's a color change? I don't know if bettas get ammonia burns like Goldfish...


----------



## Tealight03

It shouldn't be ammonia since I monitor the levels and he gets twice a week water changes, but I don't know.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hey, I think you need some fish probiotics for Liam. He has had so many medicines.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes he has. He gets (they all get) their breakfast pellets soaked in Vitachem everyday and their weekly brine shrimp soaked in Vitachem as well. I have powered people probiotics. Do you think a sprinkle of that would be ok or is there fish-specific stuff? 

PS I suspect some sort of parasite as there are little black dots turning up in the tank, even after I washed it out. Of course it could also be the black sruff on his face falling off. No meds currently. He looked better this morning.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I really don't know.  I have read that there are fish probiotics and my brain filed it for future reference.

Hmm, I found this, it mentions specific strains (you.can compare to your bottle/supplement)http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1050464810000677

This was SUPER interesting:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/threads/the-use-of-probiotics-in-aquaculture-read.536736/

Okay, I am a tiny bit confused and it is late...but maybe API stress zyme has probiotics in it? It has a bacteria that eats ammonia or something. 

This may be a deep dark rabbit hole. I will keep reading. What all is in your betta vitamins? Maybe garlic would help?


----------



## Tealight03

Oh wow that is super helpful. Thanks! 

I thought I read on another journal about probiotics being good. I actually bought these to give to them, but the powder just clumped up when I tried to add them to frozen bloodworms. Granted they were thawing in hot water at the time. I'll do some more reading on it tomorrow. Here are a couple pics of the vitamin ingredients.


----------



## Tealight03

*Poe and fin rot*

It's crazy how fast the evening goes by after dinner, yoga, water changes, etc. 

Well Poe took a couple nibbles out of his caudal. Nothing too bad, but I've been monitoring some black edging for a few days. I'm not 100 percent sure it's not coloring (although I doubt it). For now I'm being conservative and doing half water changes every other day and meth blue baths. He was bad and didn't eat his breakfast this morning though. There were pellet crumbs all over. I'll need to monitor his eating better to make sure he gets them all. 

Liam is looking pretty good and acting like himself. He had a little black on his head but not too bad. I'm looking into liquid probiotics. It would go on frozen food better. 

Poe and Liam's tanks are next to each other, with a divider so they can't see each other. I was doing Poe's water change and had the bucket in front of Liam's tank. I look down and there is Liam's precious little face watching me. He is so curious. And was probably wondering what I was going to do to him next lol. He did get a partial water change as well. 

The baby is still doing good. She is a little piggy. I found poop today bigger than I thought was healthyfor a baby, but at least she has a healthy digestive system. She gets partial water changes daily and is also a curious little thing. Still no name. I'm trying to think of something unisex just in case she turns into a he. Suggestions welcome. 

Killian and Ruby are also good. Ruby got a new roommate today: a nerite snail. I had the little guy in qt for a week and a half.


----------



## Tealight03

I have to rant for a minute. I got into an argument with someone (not on here) about the ammonia in my tap water causing Liam's issues. It went like this:

Them: You have ammonia and there's no point in doing water changes because all you're doing is stirring up the ammonia. You need to get spring water. 

Me: I do have ammonia in my tap water but I add Prime and have live plants. I can't get spring water for 5 tanks and do weekly water changes. It would be too expensive. 

Them: Well you're problem is ammonia. No medication is going to fix the problem. 

Me: I add Prime and monitor their levels!!!!!

I totally get people jumping at the ammonia. And I do have a tap water problem. But literally all I can do is add a little extra Prime. Plus when I checked the levels today they were 0 for ammonia. It's not like they are sitting in .25 ammonia water 24/7. It's just so frustrating when you're doing everything you're supposed to. 

Well I better get on water changes. Baby, Poe and Liam have been getting daily changes this week. Not that it matters since I don't have spring water (insert sarcasim). Plus when I pointed out she failed to recommend adding a mineral supplement to the spring water and fish need minerals, she told me spring water already has minerals. Yeah. 

Ok letting that go....

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend! Happy Friday!


----------



## Tealight03

*Snow day*

Ok I've calmed down considerably. 

I got to work from home today as it snowed all day. My boss is really terrific and prefers I work from home when the roads are bad. I got a lot done, but I also got to spend time with the fishies. Poe and Liam are both on my desk. 

I set my computer up and angled it so it wouldn't block all of Liam's tank. Liam sat there looking at the computer and looking at me. He is nosy. And precious. I adore his curious face. Poe is so active now. He dances everytime I look at him. It was nice to see him patrolling and going in and out of his pot. He's actually the only one who ever uses it. 

Oh I am confirmed to move in to my new apartment a week from today! I was originally told first week of February, but the tenant moved out early. I have a little packing to do but not much as most stuff never got unpacked. I'm moving, technically, to a different city but in the same county. Hopefully the water chemistry will be better but it's a little doubtful. I'm really looking forward to moving but not at all looking forward to moving the fish again. At least it will be a shorter move this time.


----------



## Tealight03

*More tap water problems*

I'm depressed. I just checked ammonia, nitrite and nitrate for four tanks. Killian's was perfect. Ruby, Liam and Poe had a lot to be desired. Ammonia was .25 in all three tanks and nitrite was .25 in Ruby and Poe's tanks. I have been doing partial water changes on all three. I don't have it in me to check tap readings right now, even though I know I need to know. 

I was going to go to Walmart today to get a new water filter and probiotics. I have some somewhere but can't find them. I ended up reading water filter reviews and got discouraged by some negative ones. I personally want something that gets rid of flouride, chlorine and chloramine. Flouride isn't easy to remove it seems. 

So this basically leaves me with RO water, which is .25 cents/gallon at Whole Foods. I don't like RO because it wastes more than it produces. It takes like three gallons for every one it produces. Nonetheless, I want flouride free water and I have to do something about the fish. I feel terrible for them. 

For now I added extra Prime and added the TopFin bacteria supplement to the three tanks. I also added a couple plants to Poe's tank. I need to review my budget and hopefully make another plant order. Liam and baby currently have no plants. 

Here are a couple pics of Poe being Poe. He is happy and loves life.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Poe is so pretty. 

From reading and reading and reeeeaaaading about shrimp I have learned about RO water. It has to be remineralized. So there is an added expense. I got hardier shrimp who hopefully can adjust to MY water! RO water sounds like a pain. I totally understand wanting to avoid all the tap water additives though!  What about rain water? Does it rain or snow where you are, enough to collect some? I guess it too could be polluted, but maybe THAT could filtered out easier than flouride?


----------



## Tealight03

I already have Seachem Replenish. I've been wanting to transition them for some time just never did it. 

Interesting story about collecting rainwater in Colorado. It's illegal. Something about it takes away from runoff that would seep into rivers or the sewer system and thus takes away from the supply. It shocked me when I heard that a few months ago.


----------



## Tealight03

My water troubles continue. I got five gallons of RO water. I tested for PH, which was six. I don't really want to put them in water with a PH that low. I suppose I could get some crushed coral and try to naturally raise it, but I don't think I'll go that route. 

Another option is Deep Rock spring water. It seems like max number of five gallon jugs is eight per month. I bet I'd use more than that for five tanks, especially when baby gets a partial change daily and Poe is getting changed about three times a week. According to online research, their PH is 8. But that would cost me about $70/month and wouldn't meet the need. 

I almost got a $200 Berkey filter. It is supposed to be top of the line. But movers are going to cost me more than I thought, so that purchase isn't happening for a few months. 

Now for readings. Out of the tap it's still running .25 for ammonia and 0 for nitrite. I'm glad it didn't get worse. Ruby's tank is still .25 ammonia and .25 nitrite. Liam's tank is .25 ammonia and 0 nitrite. I feel like the plants in Ruby's tank should be doing a better job. I guess I'm doing another water change with soo much Prime. I also made another plant order with JD Aquatics. That will hopefully be here at the end of the week. 

I think next steps are to re-cycle (not sure where I lost the cycle, especially in Ruby's tank) and add soo many plants. After typing all this out I'd like to either control the tap water issues through cycling and plants rather than spend $70/month on spring water. That just isn't feasible. In my dream world there is a filter that removes chlorine, chloramine and fluoride that isn't RO. 

Well thanks for following along with this mess. Hope everyone is better than we are right now! It's not that bad, just a problem that doesn't have a solid solution.


----------



## Tealight03

*Off the deep end*

I came home and Liam looks miserable. Still moving around but more face issues. I've had it. So I go to Walmart for spring water. Ended up getting 10 gallons of Arrowhead spring water. Come home and run tests for ph, ammonia and nitrite. Ph was 8, ammonia .25 and nitrite 0. Yes ammonia .25. Same as the tap. 

Meltdown. I don't know what to do. Maybe his issues aren't water related? Plants will be here Friday. Praying they help. 

This Walmart also sells bettas and other fish. The bettas were in rough shape tonight. This guy really pulled at my heartstrings. I debated logistics with myself, including a possible argument with my mom, my sanity in light of water problems and needing another heater. I didn't get him.


----------



## Tealight03

Brace yourselves for more complaining. 

I went to feed fish breakfast this morning and baby wasn't acting right. I finally look at the thermometer and it reads 50. Panic. Scooped her up and floated her in Ruby's tank. Ordered a new heater and paid for expedited shipping. 

Things just aren't going right lately. But this is a good lesson to always have a backup heater.


----------



## Tealight03

Baby is doing ok. She ate dinner and post dinner. I gave her a moss ball so she'd have something. She looks like she's getting some black on her fins. Exciting!

I set up a one gallon with the little preset heater. Hopefully it will hold a decent temp. I'll check it tomorrow. 

I took my Arrowhead water back. They didn't even argue about taking back the open bottle when I said it tested positive for ammonia. And I was prepared to throw a fit. I got one gallon of water from the dispenser that said they do ro and uv filtering. This supposed pure water also tested positive for .25 ammonia. This is a good lesson about the scam that is bottled water. Always test it. I did check the expiration date on the test kit, which is in 2020. 

While at Walmart I visited the bettas again. The dead one from yesterday was still there. I moved it to the sink and moved an active one from the back to the front. I need to make a complaint. 

Lets see, what else. The plants in Ruby's tank were looking rough. I didn't remember not to put salt in with plants and did on Sunday. I moved them into the bowl. I'll do a couple partial water changes and hopefully can move them back in this weekend. I have a big plant order coming in Friday. Hopefully that will help with these pesky water issues.


----------



## Tealight03

*Baby pics*

Oops forgot to attach baby pics. I'm playing with the names Amala and Amira. I don't know yet. My mom is referring to her as La La. She mostly gets referred to as baby still. My mom thinks I'm completely crazy for freaking out about the water but was genuinely concerned about baby's heater. Baby is in a yogurt container now as I couldn't find the lid for her petco cup, and I figure it's less stressful for her and Ruby. Even though Ruby still looks at the container like what is this doing here???


----------



## Tealight03

*More plants*

My big order of plants arrived today! I still have three or four I ordered off ebay on the way. I put the plants a peroxide dip and a good rinse and stuck them in. The only problem is $21 of plants still wasn't enough for three tanks. But I am still waiting for a few. Ruby and Liam got the most. Poe has two java ferns plus two small hornworts. I also have some water sprite that was tan when I pulled it out. It is soaking in the bowl. Hopefully it will pull through. 

Liam was so excited. He kept swimming in and out of the water sprite. I didn't take out any of the silk plants. I probably should. Liam's tank is especially packed now. Liam also looked like he nipped his caudal. Why? 

I'm really hoping this will help with my ammonia issues. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tealight03

*Moving day*

Today was moving day. It was supposed to go smoothly and be quick. I cupped everyone at 10:30. I didn't have any problems. Got the tanks taken down and in the car. 11:45 rolls around and no sign of movers. I call them and find out I am not on the schedule. The assistant manager brushed it off and just kept telling me I got a quote but never confirmed it. I said to schedule it after I was given the quote and was told they had an opening at 11:30 on Saturday. We kept going back and forth. I ended up calling another service who was very nice and could squeeze me in Sunday. I was about to schedule it when the first company called back and said they could get someone out in an hour and would give me the weekday rate. He had really changed his tune when he called back. It wasn't that he was rude per se, he just didn't seem to care initially. I agreed to go with the first company only because they could be out there in an hour and because the fish were already packed. I had no idea what I was going to do with them overnight. 

I felt bad for the movers. They had finished their work for the day and were home but agreed to come back. The head guy told me he knew I was pissed but please remember it was the office not him. I was really angry but got over it. He was right, it wasn't their fault. I tipped them $20 each. I hope that was generous enough. 

The actual move went pretty fast. But setting up furniture, unpacking tanks and checking water parameters took quite a bit of time. Not to mention this water is worse than my mom's house: .5 ammonia and the highest ph reading there was, which was 9 something. So off to Whole Foods we went to get ro water. 

I almost forgot to mention the best part. I was taking Killian's tank out of the trunk and tried to balance it while shutting the trunk. The trunk hit the tank, not that hard but just in the right spot and the tank cracked. After going to get water we stopped at Walmart for a new tank. What a mess.

It took several hours but everyone is warm and finally acclimated. Except Ruby. Her tank still has a few degrees to go. And I pulled the thermometer out to wipe it off and the top is gone. Water was inside the thermometer. Now I'm not sure about the temp and am paranoid about if there's glass from the thermometer top in there or if mercury or something got in the tank. Snail is still in the tank. He looked ok. Rue might have to stay cupped all night until I get a new thermometer tomorrow and investigate the possible glass situation. 

Pic of the crack. No water leaked but the crack spread all the way down. I'll throw it away tomorrow.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

We had a scare with our thermometer once too. If it is the glass thermometers that you get at Petsmart or Walmart or Petco, there is no mercury in them-- in fact there is no Mercury in most of the thermometers out there nowadays. However, if the bottom tip is broken, there are little balls of metal that the fish could potentially eat. They are magnetic, so you can stick a magnet in the tank to make sure there are none around on the bottom. It doesn't sound like that happened to yours, so I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Noooo....  When it rains, it pours.

That really, really, REALLY stinks about the water!! And the broken tank.  I think some anacharis and water wisteria would do you good. They are both cheap and grow fast, neither has to be planted so when free floating they will absorb more ammonia, hopefully. Light is important. If the plants are not growing quickly then they won't be as effective for cleaning the water.

Logisticsguy mentioned in his journal he uses probiotics for his breeding bettas...I asked him to explain what he uses. It is still a mystery to me...fish and probiotics...


----------



## Tealight03

Yes I'm now obsessed with plants. So far I have water sprite, hornwort, wisteria, java fern and anubias. I'm using a plant bulb. I couldn't find anything strong enough in the regular light bulbs. Hmm.

I think I saw the probiotic post. It is very interesting. I'm definitely willing to give it a try. 

And the good news is everyone made it! I was a little nervous about Killian because he got straight RO water while the others got a mix of old and new water. And now the unpacking fun begins.......


----------



## Tealight03

*Unpacking and probiotics*

Ok unpacking is not going well. The bathroom is done and the kitchen is 90 percent done. Everything else is a mess. It's giving me anxiety. Yet the thought of going through stuff gives me anxiety. And grocery shopping gives me anxiety. 

Yesterday I was in line at the grocery store when an employee came up and said he would ring me up at the self checkout. I was in a pretty good mood because they were out of plain organic yogurt. Seriously how does that happen? He asked if I found everything and of course the yogurt was mentioned. Then I couldn't stop. I told him the organic produce section was seriously lacking. He offered to go over there with me because they have a "great selection." So we go to produce, which I have seen, and I explain what I'm looking for and that I go to Whole Foods because I never find what I'm looking for here. He offered to special order what I wanted. Ok I give him props for excellent customer service. I was told the order would be in tomorrow unless there was a weather problem. 

I go back today hoping for yogurt. Still none in stock. I looked at produce and nothing new was out. I didn't ask if there was anything in the back as I was overwhelmed. 

I also ended up stopping at Target for probiotics. Because I'm never going to find the ones I bought. For dinner the fishies got NLS pellets soaked in Vitachem then dipped in probiotics. Liam backed away from the pellet before eating it. Silly boy. 

And Killian ate tonight! He was so lethargic yesterday and wouldn't eat this morning. He looked a little better tonight. I cupped him for a meth blue bath as I'm not sure exactly what is wrong and went to give him another pellet. My finger was moist so a bunch stuck to it. I thought I removed all but one so I stuck my finger in the water. Pellets everywhere. I hadn't checked the other side. Ok not that many, probably eight? I turkey bastered some up but Killian got several. Plus the three he had for dinner. Yeah someone is feeling just fine. 

I tried to take a pic of baby to show off her color. Ten pictures later I only have one semi-decent one. She's developing quite the personality. I was crushing pellets and talking to her while doing it. She was swimming about then turned around and looked at me like "wIhat do you want? Oh wait you have food. Ok."


----------



## Tealight03

Killian is feeling better. The past two mornings he was more active and ate. This morning he wasn't paying attention and missed a pellet. It dropped between the plants. I went to get another pellet for him then turkey baster the dropped one up. By the time I had another pellet in there he had dived down to get the dropped one. All I saw was a red ball of fin. Lol. 

Killian and Poe like to be fed one pellet at a time. With Ruby and Liam I can drop three pellets in and even if they drop they find them. 

I need to do some aquascaping this weekend. Liam and Poe's tanks are jampacked. 

Here's a pic of Liam's tank. I just put a big hornwort in there. I need to remove two silk plants.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Tealight03 said:


> Killian and Poe like to be fed one pellet at a time.


Yes!!! My betta Pi also eats one pellet at a time. He doesn't like to be rushed while eating. :lol:


----------



## Tealight03

BettaBoy11 said:


> Yes!!! My betta Pi also eats one pellet at a time. He doesn't like to be rushed while eating. :lol:


Patience isn't my best quality, but it's easier to feed them one at a time than have to go back with a turkey baster. Poe also looks like he's chewing. They are so funny aren't they.


----------



## Tealight03

Things have been busy over here. Lots going on, and tomorrow the apartment management is doing mandatory preventive pest control. The manager said they aren't bombing, it's just a little spray around the kitchen sink and in the bathroom. I am of course paranoid and will put plastic bags over the fish tanks. Ugh hate they have to spray. 

I am also considering switching Killian and Poe. Killian was more active in the three gallon. In the five he pretty much hangs in one corner. I see him swim a bit but no much. He isn't biting so I'm not sure if he's just slowing down or doesn't like the big tank. And I have no idea what Poe would do. 

I got a glass canopy for Ruby. Excited to put it on tonight. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tealight03

*Biters*

Killian did some major damage to his caudal. I think it was because he was cold. I had forgotten to plug his heater back in. I had moved everyone into my bedroom the day they sprayed for pest control and forgot to plug Kil back in when I moved him back. His temp dropped to 70 overnight. Anyway, he did some damage. 

Liam has also bitten a little since we moved. And Poe took a bite out too. I think he was a bit upset about being moved between the bedroom and living room. 

Ruby was the only one that stayd in the living room. There was no way I could move a 10 gallon. I taped plastic bags over the top of her tank. When I got home and removed them she swam about with a "did you know I was covered up all day" look on her face. She was not happy with me and let me know. 

I'm still battling ammonia. Kil tests at 0 but Ruby, Liam and Poe test between 0 and .25. Which is better than it was but still. Between that and Kil's heater, I'm feeling disappointed in myself.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Don't beat yourself up! You take awesome care of your fishies! It's obvious you really care about them. Nobody's perfect!


----------



## BettaSplendid

And the ammonia isn't your fault!  

You are a wonderful betta owner. I hink we have all forgotten to plug something in, or in my case, I am GREAT at plugging in filters with no water in them. I mean, it is like a talent of mine. "What is that obnoxious grinding sound? ...doh!"



Do you like the new apartment?


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks all. It's just so frustrating.

The apartment is great. I'm still feeling a bit overwhelmed but just need to do some organization. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Tealight03

I was out running around yesterday. Groceries, RO water refill, Walmart and mom's for dinner and laundry. We won't even talk about what an issue filling prescriptions at Walmart is. I see my doctor at the end of February and will be using a mail order pharmacy from now on. 

I went to mom's and was kinda excited to see the cats. I actually have missed them. Salem just sat there and didn't come over. I picked him up and he looked mad. I played with him and he was happy to do that but looked mad pretty much the whole time I was there. Mom and sis said he wasn't acting like that before I got there. They think he's mad I moved. I found it silly because he's lived there almost six years. Who knows what his problem was. He was perfectly happy to get in the laundry basket though.


----------



## Tealight03

*0 ammonia!*

Ruby's tank finally tested 0 for ammonia and nitrite! I have been battling both in that tank. Success! It's so nice to see progress. Kil also tested 0 for ammonia which has been pretty consistent for him. 

I saw Russel recommend AquaClear ammonia and nitrite remover on another thread, so I ordered some. It looks like gravel and is supposed to remove ammonia and nitrite. I put a few teaspoons in the filter media in Ruby's tank and one in Liam and Poe's tanks. Glad to see it is working! 

I guess this saves me water changes in those tanks. Did I tell you guys the RO water tested at .25 ammonia? I was not happy. But it was better than .5 out of the tap.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hehe, thank you for that picture of Salem in the laundry basket. That is fantastic. Grumpy Cat, look out! Got some competition!

I am kicking myself for not thinking about that ammonia remover stuff. That is great! Hopefully that will solve the problem. I do not understand how RO can have ammonia?!


----------



## Tealight03

Right. Are they using chlorine? I get it from a dispenser at Whole Foods. I also tested spring water and that also had .25 ammonia. I was really wondering about the test but Killian has always tested at 0. 

Salem is a trip. He usually isn't too grumpy. More curious and thinks everything involves him. But he was pretty mad at me.


----------



## Tealight03

*Feed me*

I worked from home today because we were supposed to get a bad storm. It never ended up snowing that much until about 4 p.m. I hope it doesn't snow too bad tonight. 

Since I was home the boys and girls didn't get fed as early as they usually do. Granted on the weekends they get fed around 10:30 a.m. Which happened this morning. But today Poe was going nuts. You'd think he hadn't been fed in a week. He even jumped and snatched a pellet off my finger. The others were just all "morning mom. Where's breakfast?" 

I've had Poe and Amala (baby) for over a month. Poe is so happy. Amala always looks at me as if to say "what exactly do you want? Oh you have food. Ok." Amala has gotten bigger. I think I'll start twice a day feedings instead of three times a day. 

I'll try to get some updated pics of Amala. But in the meantime, here is Poe. I think he has a little fin rot going. He nipped when he first came home and with the ammonia there wasn't much preventing it. He gets meth blue baths a couple times a week. He also took a chunk out after being moved between the bedroom and the living room. He was plugged in though so he doesn't have that excuse.


----------



## Tealight03

*Amala*

Here is a before and after of Amala. I tried to capture the look she gives me, but I had just done a water change and fed her so she was busy checking things out.


----------



## Tealight03

*What are you doing? And why are you doing it?*

I came home tonight and was greeted by more chunks missing out of Poe's caudal. It also looks likw he split his anal fin. What the heck was he doing all day? At times like this I really wish I could remote watch them. Maybe some kind of nanny cam lol. Just kidding. That would be a little ridiculous. 

Anyway, there was nothing new. I did a partial water change on him last night and flipped his upside down java fern. Ok maybe that was change. 

I don't know if the nips and the tear is visable in these pics. He would not hold still. He might have been trying to tell me something. I'll check his levels and if those check out I have no idea.


----------



## Tealight03

I checked the parameters in Poe's tank last night. Zero for ammonia and nitrite. Glad that is ruled out. 

In other news, I told Lil I'd like to take Macklin. I was on the fence about it for awhile and then talked myself into it. Ordering his heater, plants and a sponge filter today. And I have every intention of stopping after he arrives in a few weeks. Six is a nice number.


----------



## Tealight03

Does anyone know why a nerite snail would go above the water line? I got home and found snail way above it. It's not like I changed the water and didn't realize he was up there. I pulled him off and dropped him in a plant. So weird. I hope he's ok.


----------



## Tealight03

Crisis averted. A quick Google search says they will occasionally like to be out of water. I never would have expected that one.


----------



## Tealight03

*Irritated*

Ever since I moved from Denver in September I've been getting irritated with everything. I finally realized today that mostly it's myself I get so upset with. I'm pretty hard on myself to begin with, so letting myself get upset and even angry about little things isn't going to work. My friend, who is also hard on herself, said if you wouldn't say something to someone else you shouldn't say it to yourself. Such good advice. I will try to do better with letting things go. 

Yesterday I did nothing. Well that's not true. I took two naps then finally got around to changing three of the fish tanks. It was nice to lay around all day but of course now I have a lot to do today. 

All is well in the betta world. Hope everyone else is well too!


----------



## Tealight03

*Plant fungus?*

Last night I noticed a white film on the banana plant in Liam's tank. It looks like fungus to me but I have no idea. For now it is soaking in a container in salt water. I would have taken a picture but it was pretty disturbing. 

Liam looks fine. My biggest worry was him having more problems. In fact I was just thinking he looks really good. Love him.


----------



## Tealight03

Plant update: the banana plant still looked like it had film on it in the container. I took it out and wiped it with peroxide and the stem came apart. I wonder if it is some kind of plant disease or if it was going bad from not getting enough light. The heater had a little white film on the suction cups and some algae on the bottom. Got that all cleaned up. I don't see anything else wrong in that tank. Speaking of light, I need to get some overhead ones. Most of the plants look good but the water sprite looks a little rough. They probably aren't getting enough light. And I killed more anubias. Maybe too much light? I stuck one in Amala's tank tonight. We'll see if that one makes it with indirect light! 

My new plant order arrived today! I'm slowly trying to get enough plants to switch over to live. Currently the tanks are a mix of silk and live.


----------



## Tealight03

*Shopping spree*

I hate spending money on myself. It probably comes from years of having to be very careful with money and bills. But I've been needing to get some new clothes and shoes. Today I picked up a few tops as well as a pair of boots. Then there was a suitcase. And two fish tanks. All in I spent about $160. Wow. 

I am traveling for work this week. It will be really good and I think I will learn a lot. Then next week Lil is shipping Macklin. There was some brief confusion on who was taking him, but we got it worked out. I also inquired about her HMEE. If he's still available, I'll take him too. We'll see. 

All the fishies are doing well. Liam has more gunk on his face and maybe gills. I gave him a meth blue bath a few days ago. He's acting perfectly fine so I'm not too worried. I'll check parameters and do water changes tonight or tomorrow. 

I have a feeling Killian doesn't like the five gallon. That or the lights. I got a three gallon today. I may switch him depending on if I get the HMEE. 

I was at Petco yesterday. The bettas were in pretty good condition. There were ittty bitty babies though. Amala was bigger when I got her. She continues to do well. Her blue iridescence is really coming out!


----------



## Tealight03

*More Liam*

Today is a holiday (President's Day). A lot of businesses are still open. Lucky me, I get to go to the dentist. I detest the whole dental process. 

I got the camera out and Liam flared nonstop. All the flare pics were blurry but a few turned out. You can kinda see the gunk on his face. It looks like pimples? It doesn't seem to be bothering him. Ammonia and nitrite were zero last night. I can't tell you what a huge stree relief that is.


----------



## Tealight03

*Cali*

My business trip to Cali was terrific. I learned a lot and got to see the on the ground work. I stayed with a friend when I got back. She was determined to adopt a dog. She wanted to look at a specific dog who happened to be at an adoption event at Petsmart. He wouldn't have been a good fit for their family. Very hyperactive and yappy. But the other dog there was mellow, friendly and did well with her daughter. She ended up adopting him. 

It was nice to see them adopt a dog, especially because he was from the humane society. The representative said their dogs only average six days because they get adopted quickly. This dog had been transferred from a shelter in a small, rural town. So we don't know how he ended up there or how long he had been there. I'm happy he found a great home. 

I aldo spent over $250 grocery shopping. I really stocked up because I don't have a lot of options here. 

Then last night I won a bunch of plants on the AB SNE. Several crypts, an anubias, a java fern and a moneywort. I hope they arrive soon. 

The fishies did well during my trip. I don't see any bit fins but need to examine Killian a little closer. I was going to move him into the three gallon tank but he's currently swimming about. Maybe I'll wait. 

Lil sent Macklin and the EE boy out Saturday. They should arrive Tuesday. I need to get their tanks set up today. I'm excited to get them!

Picture of Cali below. It was beautiful. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow, that is beautiful. Palm trees with mountains in the background! Gorgeous.


----------



## Tealight03

*Cracks*

I went to set up the new tanks tonight and noticed a crack in Macklin's 2.5. Ugh. I'll go exchange it after work tomorrow. 

I checked everyone's parameters. Everyone checked out at zero for ammonia and nitrite and 0-5 for nitrate. It's a routine change not to do water changes on a Sunday. Which of course is a good thing since I'm buying RO water. I also didn't have enough to do changes and fill the new tank tonight. 

Amala marbled when I was away! She looks different compared to just a few days ago.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> Wow, that is beautiful. Palm trees with mountains in the background! Gorgeous.


California is beautiful. I actually enjoy the non-beach areas the most.


----------



## Tealight03

So the tracking number for the boys hasn't been updated since Saturday. They should at least be in Denver by now. My worrying is flaring up....


----------



## Tealight03

Anxiety is really getting to me. They are nowhere to be found and usps still hasn't updated text or online. I'll go by the post office after work just to check.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh no. Sometimes the tracking isn't updated...even when the package is out for delivery. I hope.your babies are alright!


----------



## Tealight03

I figured tracking just wasn't updated, but it's getting to be late afternoon and they are mia. I'm sure they're ok. Going to stop by the post office after work just to check.


----------



## Tealight03

Ugh the mail came but no fishies. I called the local post office. She was very nice but couldn't see anything not already on the tracking information. Which wasn't much. She said she'll talk to her boss and see where they can go from here to track it down. I'm keeping my fingers crossed everything is fine and they arrive safely, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't worried. And a little anxious.


----------



## Tealight03

We're making progress. I woke up to a text saying they left Denver. Just got another saying they arrived in Colorado Springs. They are close!

I talked to the local post office this morning. It was not pleasant. Someone needs a customer service refresher. When she heard live fish she just wanted to push the blame off and say we should have shipped express. Well if they had done what they were supposed to we wouldn't be in this mess. Then she said they might not get her until tomorrow or Friday and that it was three day and today is the third day. I said well if they get here Friday that is well beyond three days. She was rude and did not help my mood. 

Linda said they should be ok and she's had fish in transit for a week. That made me feel a lot better. I just want them to be ok. 

The other problem is I'm going to Denver Friday for a doctor appointment. So if they get here then I'll have to drive back down. I also have a box of food coming Friday. It would probably be ok over the weekend. 

This whole situation is definitely a lesson. I shipped to my office because I thought I could get them and they wouldn't be sitting out all day. I should have shipped to the post office where I live and done hold for pick up. Or shipped to mom's. Because it might take an extra day for them to get down here. 

Like I said, feeling better just need them to arrive!


----------



## BettaSplendid

(((Tealight)))

C'mon post office!

I love how she tried to blame you for their lateness. Veeeery nice. "Should have gotten quicker delivery" and just what is the guarantee that would have been on time? 3 days doesn't mean 3 days? &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Tealight03

That is all I'm saying! Lol. 

Good news though.....they're here! At thr post office at least. I'm picking them up in about 15 minutes!


----------



## Tealight03

I have them! Poor Macklin is in rough shape. I hope he makes it. The EE boy is good. I'll take some pictures once they get acclimated. I will also have another usps story for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## Tealight03

Macklin looks a little better since warming up. Thank goodness for this foot warmer! I know they're screaming "get me out of here!" We're down to about five hours before I can start acclimating them.


----------



## BettaBoy11

I'm glad they're here and Macklin is feeling better! Yay!!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Good luck!! Bettas are tough little things. Now, on to a life of pampering.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks all. They are tough. 

We're home. They are currently floating. Lil said to float for an hour then start gradually adding water over the course of another hour. Very slow acclamation as they have been through a lot. 

Now onto my usps story. Yesterday afternoon I had no hope they would get here before Friday. I had them shipped to the office and will not be in Friday. So I'm looking around and see package intercept. So I pay $18 to have the package intercepted and sent to the post office where I live. 

After that no tracking information is updated. So I think they still haven't left. At 6:30 this morning I get a call from the destination post office (the lady who said I should have expressed them) saying she has them but there is a forward on the package and just so I know, it would go back to Colorado Springs then be sent to Pueblo. I said no I don't want that and will pick them up. 

When I got there she had them but when I asked about a refund for the intercept fee she told me I had to go through the website. Keep in mind I called the post office they were at yesterday and asked about intercepting. I was told to go through the website and didn't get my question answered. I thought they would pull the package and redirect it, not just forward it. 

Anyway, I couldn't figure out the refund online, sent an email, received an email that said to call and spent an hour on hold. It wasn't that bad because I was working while the phone was on speaker. But what happens when someone gets on the line? Directions to go through the website. I was livid by this point. Because what she was telling me was not what was on the screen. She ended up having to escalate it. 

Then what happens? I get an email with directions for doing the refund online. Livid. I finally figured it out no thanks to usps and their crappy customer service. Just so they know, continuously telling people to go to the website is not customer service.

I almost did a stop payment but that fee was $20. Although I'd rather give money to the credit union than to usps. I finally got the website figured out so my refund better be on its way. 

I'm just glad they are home and ok. And this is a good lesson in not getting myself so worked up.


----------



## BettaBoy11

How's Macklin doing?


----------



## Tealight03

He looks like he's alive lol. Definitely improved. He doesn't have much space to move in the bag. Looking forward to getting them out and in their tanks.


----------



## Tealight03

*EE boy*

I started adding new water to the boys' bags. The EE boy is anxious to get out. I'm thinking of naming him Oliver. His black spots reminded me of olives. But he is a marble so he will likely change. Still playing with names. 

Macklin is doing ok. Not as active but he's still in a bag. 

The good news is my AB SNE order arrived today. So I gave them a quick peroxide bath, rinsed and stuck them in. I feel like I don't have enough. I was hoping to be able to plant both tanks with live plants. The others are a mix of silk and live. Might go to Petco and see what they have tomorrow. I also have four crypts coming from Olivia in a couple days. 

Here are a couple pics of EE boy. After I put them in the tanks I'll cover them with a towel so they can adjust.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Whoa.

I would have expected the interception option to work as you suggested...that they simply would hold the package for you! They were going to send the bettas on a tour through your state, it sounds like. At least you got them before they left again. Just bizarre! Were they cold?

Those EE flappers are quite impressive! Simeon has big flappers and I go "tickle tickle tickle" and wiggle my finger at him through the glass like I am tickling him. His whole body gets still except his EEs start fluttering like mad. It is SO CUTE.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid, it was ridiculous. I understand if they just can't pull a package during transit. But that should be communicated. I'm very thankful she did call me and I was able to pick them up. Otherwise it might have been another two days! 

The heat pack was dead and they were cold. Once they warmed up they were feeling better. 

The boys are doing great. The EE boy is glass surfing hardcore. I hope he grows out of it. He also made a bubble nest! I'll feel bad when I have to do a water change. 

Macklin is doing well too. He has a boyouncey problem, which Lil said is normal. I was afraid it was trauma from the shipping. He was fairly active despite having troubles turning around.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, they are both gorgeous boys! Very pretty.

I scoop up bubble nests in cereal bowls and then pour them back in after refilling the tank. Some bubbles pop but the bettas quickly rebuild. They seem peeved if the ENTIRE nest is missing though! I like to encourage them to nest under a leaf that can go down and up with the water level, too, then the nest goes undisturbed. I hate messing up their nests! I actually apologize if I do.


----------



## Tealight03

That is a great idea! Liam built one nest once and watched it get destroyed during a water change. I felt bad and he never built one again.


----------



## Tealight03

*Still needs a name*

The EE boy is still nameless. I've considered Oliver, Henry and Jasper. Nothing seems to fit him. Suggestions welcome. 

Everyone else is doing well. Macklin is definitely a lounger. He will come up to the surface when I feed him but waits till the pellets sink to eat them. Silly boy. 

Amala's temperature is like 86 currently. I thought it was just because it's warm in the apartment, but the other tanks are fine. I caught the heater coming on and had to turn it down to 72 to get it to turn off. Will have to watch it this evening. It better not be acting up. 

As for me, I might be coming down with a cold. I can still breath but am sniffling, sneezing and am warm. I hope it doesn't turn into anything. 

Here is the EE boy. He looks like he's getting some more black spots. He loves to play in his moneywort.


----------



## Tealight03

I may have settled on a name for EE boy: Grayson. Nothing else seems to fit. 

He is a trip. The other morning I dumped three pellets in. They sank because they had been soaked in vitachem for longer than usual. He's looking like he doesn't know what to do because it's raining pellets. He finally found two. I told him to look for the third whike I fed the others. He didn't find it so I had to get the turkey baster. Suctioning the pellet up caused IAL debris to float. Grayson put a piece of IAL in his mouth but spit it out. He then continued to hunt and put the pieces in his mouth and spit them out. Weirdo.


----------



## Tealight03

I forget if I mentioned this, but I got a gravel vac a few weeks ago because the plant debris in Ruby's tank was driving me nuts. I vacuumed her tank last weekend and Killian's today. He didn't like it. Kept staring at the tube. I also caught him staring at the snail today. Told him he better be nice to snail. 

My mom came over today. Killian gets excited to see her. Liam got really excited. She said the baby looks like a different fish. Ruby didn't care. Poe will talk to whoever wants to talk to him. Mom asked where Macklin's tail was. I said he's a biter like Phil. She said Grayson looks like a happy guy. She also said she had never seen one like him at the store. Not that she really looks at the fish. I'm surprised she wasn't more excited about his EEs. 

I also got my oil changed. I was about a month past due. As the guy is checking me out he says the cables on the battery are corroding and I must have trouble starting it. I said no, he said well you will. Yeah I bet. I know he was lying but maybe I'll take it to my mechanic just to double check.


----------



## Tealight03

*Ugh*

Things have been crazy busy at work. I also worry a lot, which affects my stress level. Someone told me I need to breakup with my worrying. Not as easy as it sounds. 

I'm still having water issues. My RO water is still testing .25. Everyone's tanks are testing zero except Macklin. I'm trying to figure out why his level isn't coming down. Maybe the Anubias that has a brown leaf? I thought it melted but maybe not. Maybe he's not finding his food? Checked and turkey blastered. No leftover food. 

For now I'm adding more Aqua Clear Ammonia Remover and a drop of Prime daily. He looks ok, but you guys know I worry.  I might also move the Anubias to Ruby's tank. I am never buying Anubias again. I keep killing them. It must be a light problem. I tried some in Amala's tank with novdirect light. It wilted so I moved it. Macklin's get quite a bit of light. But the plant has a brown leaf. I'm looking on ebay to see if I can get some water wisteria or moneywort. Or maybe pull some water sprite out of another tank. 

I also need to figure out the water. Right after I get it I can smell chlorine. There's an RO station near work. Maybe I'll test that and see what it does. 

Everyone else is doing well. Here are a couple pics of Liam and Poe and their tanks. Sorry, major glare on Poe's tank. He says he's sorry for never holding still too. 

We hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Tealight03

I had to seriously talk myself out of going to Petsmart today. See, there's an orange vt who has been there since I got Poe after Christmas. I went a few weeks ago and he was in the same spot, on the corner up front. I've been thinking about him on and off. He was still lively. Kinda surprising. I don't know. The last thing I need is another tank. I'm starting to run out of space!

I also visited the Walmart bettas yesterday. I don't know why I torture myself. All they had was females. They were pretty big too. The cups were better than before, which isn't saying much.


----------



## Tealight03

*Grayson*

A few pics of Grayson. I'm not really loving that name. Good thing I don't have kids. I can't even name a betta! 

Grayson is happy and active. He loves swimming between the Moneywort, which is melting. I also added the four crypts from Olivia, but they currently have no leaves. Also melting. 

P.S. melting plants drive me crazy. They were so pretty when they arrived!


----------



## Tealight03

Work is still crazy. It should be getting better though. 

In the betta world, everyone is doing pretty good. Ruby's tank tested .25 for nitrite so she got a partial water change. I long for the days when that tank was 0 for ammonia and nitrite. 

When I got home last night, the light bulb on Ruby's tank had burned out. She's looking at me like what happened? Lol. 

I need to check Killian's parameters. He never has bad readings so I'm not too worried, but he's doing more hanging out at the bottom. He still comes to greet me and moves around fine. He has had a problem lately not eating all his breakfast. I only gave him two pellets this morning. Was tired of having to turkey baster every morning. 

As for my continued water problem, the RO station near work tested 0 for ammonia. I honestly suspect Whole Foods is using chlorine in their system. The water always smelled and tested .25 for ammonia. 

I just changed Macklin's tank out completely and put the new water in. He is currently soaking in a meth blue bath. Hopefully this fixes the ammonia problem in his tank. His anubias now lives in a shady corner in Grayson's tank. Hopefully it will be ok there.


----------



## Tealight03

*"I hate you, snail"*

The snail has been in Killian's tank for a few weeks. However, today snail is in Killian's spot. Kill gave him the evil eye for quite a while before swimming off.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Killian's _spot_. LOL. Classic betta.


----------



## Tealight03

Me: Be nice, Kill. 

Killian: Psh. That's my spot. I'm now going to go sulk.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Meanwhile, my Simeon is still flirting with his snails. He gets SO excited when a snail happens to visit his bubblenest. He flits arount, struts, flashes his fins, carresses the snail with his pecs. It is too cute. 

None of my other bettas flirt with their snails-or even seem to notice them.


----------



## Tealight03

That is so funny! He just wants some love lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

He's a Love Plakat, not a Fighter Plakat.


----------



## Tealight03

Haha. Have you thought of breeding?


----------



## BettaSplendid

I don't think I could handle it! Maybe if they only raised 2 or 3 babies. When I was a very little girl, 5 or so, I remember we had a kiddie pool on our back porch in Florida. There were plants in there and many, many bettas. Apparently, my parents had a couple that spawned and EVERYone lived in that little pool. My mom says they "each had a plant" and would guard that one spot and no one fought because they had been in there since hatching. Then they started going away to new homes...but one got returned. When the returned one was placed back into the pool there was an uproar in betta land. It was no doubt plopped into someone else's territory. 

No wonder I turned out the way I did. My parents each had their own pond outside. I know my mom's had anglefish in it and something called a haplichromis morieye...is how it sounded when she'd talk about it. Yet, they kept getting ME goldfish to put in a small bowl with no filter.  and bettas... never a real tank. 

I guess raising babies would be easier in a tropical climate. Or here in the summer... But nah, not anytime soon. Too busy as it is. Simeon is so tempting though! Such a sweetie.


----------



## Tealight03

That is interesting! I wonder why there weren't any problems before the one got returned. Maybe they just didn't have aggressive genes?

It would definitely be nice to be in a tropical climate. I don't think I could breed either. Grayson does tempt me, but I'm scared. 

I am also scared of sororities and divided tanks, although it would make it so much easier to have a couple big tanks.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Well, I think they were pretty young. And since they were hatched and raised in there they knew their "place". Young betta are raised together in tanks, afterall, until a certain age. I really don't know what my parents were thinking or who's idea it was in the first place. Prooooobably my dad's. He had some strange ideas and just went with them. Never tried the betta breeding again though. Hah.
Now that I am older I wonder about the logistics of it all. I never remember seeing them do water changes. I wonder if they did them on the ponds...hmm...


----------



## Tealight03

Ah, I was thinking they were still in there as they got older. Parents do crazy things!


----------



## Tealight03

Remember when I paid usps for a package intercept when the boys were delayed last month? Well today I got an email saying they denied the request because the package was sent to the new requested address. I immediately hit reply and got onto the tracking information. Which said delivered to agent at (original destination) post office. So no it was not sent on to the new address. I took a screen shot and copied it into the email. I might still reverse the charge with the credit union. I would have to pay $20 for that, but it's better to give them the money than usps.


----------



## Tealight03

*Feeding*

All of my boys and girls are different. Feeding time is an excellent example. 

Ruby, Liam, Amala, Macklin and Grayson will find their food. I dump it in and it's gone. Killian and Poe want to be fed one pellet at a time. If I feed them multiples they look around like why go get the pellet that fell because mom is here to give me more. 

Ruby will follow my finger and go find a sinking pellet. Poe is getting a little better about that. 

Every morning I soak the pellets in Vitachem. On the weekends, and sometimes during the week, the pellets get probiotics. Killian is a master at waiting until the probiotics have floated off the pellet before he eats it. It's good for you! Just eat it!


----------



## Tealight03

Was out and about running errands this afternoon. Dropped a bunch of recycling off. I ended up having to leave it next to the dumpster. The dumpster lid was locked and there were slits to put stuff in. That would have been fine for newspaper but everything I had was way bigger. Hope it doesn't blow away. 

I took a bite guard back. They could only exchange for the same amount from the same department. I ended up stocking up on toothpaste and deodorant. I get the Tom's brand so it adds up quickly. Walmart still gives me anxiety. 

And then there was Petsmart. I was looking for the little orange guy. He wasn't there. Actually they looked like they had gotten new shipment in. The cups were clean and they all looked ok. Well better than they usually do. There was a bicolor ct who I could have been talked into. 

I'm kinda looking to rescue. Not that saving one solves the problem of how they are kept. If I really want one in rough shape I could take myself to Walmart, where I've had to walk away several times. 

I also have my eye on a couple from lil. But I have seven. Seven is enough. 

The only thing on my agenda this weekend is cleaning. My apartment looks like a tornado hit it.


----------



## Tealight03

I love SNE. I ended up with nine plants for $22. Several java ferns, a crypt, small banana plant, two water wisteria, penneywort, two moneywort and a hornwort. I need to make sure I distribute the wisteria, hornwort and moneywort evenly between the newer tanks. Amala has no live plants.


----------



## Tealight03

Is it normal for bettas to nap? I've been noticing Killian laying on the bottom of his tank for awhile. He just swam up for air and is now layiny in his terra cotta pot, which is a little weird for him. I'm sure it's nothing. He has been acting like himself. Will check water parameters tonight just to be safe.


----------



## Tealight03

I try to give the boys and girls something to look at everyday. For the past couple of months I've been doing calendars as they are big and bright. Liam hasn't been getting one though. When I moved thevonly place to put th calendar was on the front of his tank because there was no extra room on the sides or behind. He didn't seem to like that so I stopped putting them up. Can't blame him for wanting to see out. 

This morning I randomly stuck a 4x6 picture on his tank. I turned around as I was leaving and he was floating in front of it staring at it. I laughed and told him I was sorry for neglecting his mental health. 

Speaking of, Killian, Poe and Grayson always swim over to see what I've stuck in front of them for the day.


----------



## Tealight03

Big water change night. I checked the parameters on four of the tanks and changed water for five tanks. 

Lets see. Killian was zero for everything. Ruby was zero for ammonia and nitrite and 5 for nitrate. Liam was .25 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 10 nitrate. And Macklin. Macklin was between 0 and .25 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 0 nitrate. Curse the ammonia. 

I gave Macklin a full change and a meth blue bath. I also pulled a piece of hornwort out of Ruby's tank for Macklin. Hopefully that will help suck up some ammonia. 

I'm rather frustrated with the ammonia. Granted I was slacking on Liam's water changes. Still. I was thinking about trying to re-cycle the tanks. Considering getting another bucket, some pure ammonia and putting each media through a cycle in the bucket. Because this is not working the way it is. I could use an airstone to keep the tank aerated while the media is in the bucket. I also need to start journaling to keep track of parameters and water changes. Luckily nobody is on meds. 

Other than water changes, I had a great day. I don't know. It was a good day at work. At lunch I was going to work on my car battery corrosion. I couldn't get it apart so ended up taking it to a mechanic. He had trouble getting it apart too but got it. I had ordered this grease stuff that is supposed to prevent the corrosion from coming back. I showed him that and he used it. When he was picking everything up he asked me where I got it and I said ebay. He said he would trade me labor for the tube, which I happily agreed to. It cost me like $7 and free shipping on ebay lol. 

Happy Monday all!


----------



## Tealight03

More Killian. Love him.


----------



## Tealight03

Liam got a blue bath tonight. He still has this crusty stuff around his gills. He doesn't seem bothered by it but just wanted to be safe. 

He used to swim into his cup just fine. He was easily bribed with a pellet. But I put the container in his tank and he swam to the other side of the tank and looked at it like oh no, I'm not going back in there. Finally got him in two pellets and escapes later. 

Then there's Grayson. This morning I noticed red spots on his head and base of fins. Was thinking it might be coloring, but they look irritated. I would have thought he scrapped his head on something, but the spots are on his fins too. 

A quick Google search says there's a couple different kinds of external parasites that can cause this. It could also be bacterial. As he's acting fine, I'm going to do salt baths and completely clean his tank out. 

Grayson pics below. He also has quite a few more dark spots on his sides. Love marbles.


----------



## Tealight03

Grayson's ammonia and nitrite are zero. I'm leaning towards parasites after some more research. He's currently soaking in a salt bath.


----------



## BettaSplendid

What is the name of the parasite? I have never heard of this! I certainly would have thought he was simply marbling. It looks "pretty", you know? Hope it cures easily. Will you be putting salt in his normal tank as well?


----------



## Tealight03

I'll look it up again. Didn't take down the name. Do you think it's just coloring? It definitely could be. They were darker after his salt bath last night but look the same now as they did yesterday. I added a bit more salt to his tank. He already had a bit in. I try not to put too much in because of the plants.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, I don't know if it is marbling. Did he have _any_ red before? Antigua had little spots of red that slowly spread until all fins were red-but it spread from red that was already there.


----------



## Tealight03

He didn't have any red spots before. But he's a marble, so anything could happen.


----------



## Tealight03

Usps is killing me. My SNE plant package looks like it is delayed in FL. Should have arrived yesterday. It's not a huge deal since it's plants but still. 

Liam is a trip. This morning I gave him a postcard of the Liberty Bell and he flared at it. Silly boy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Haha, maybe the bell looked like gills to him..? I was reading that betta book and held it open for Simeon so he could see a picture. His reaction was funny. He froze with this WHOA! look. I guess it was a BIT larger than life...very pretty and impressive male betta in a flaring pose. He looked like a teen boy does when a better lookin and more popular guy walks in. Simeon definitely prefers girly pictures.


----------



## Tealight03

Poor Simeon probably feared for his life! Lol. It's so funny how they react to different things. I have this green ceramic frog that Liam just hates. First he hid from it then he flared. The second time I got it out he went straight to flaring. Then again he will flare in the morning at me before he realizes it's just me. 

Ok I take back the last mean thing I said about usps. My plants just arrived! Every other mean thing I said about usps still stands.


----------



## Tealight03

Hmm....I got a $10 coupon from Petsmart. Have to spend $30, but I do owe Amala a bigger tank. Might go take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Tealight03

I did go to Petsmart. Ended up with another Marineland 3 gallon. Same one Grayson has. Last month I got it on sale for $20. I would have gotten two then but they only had one left. Today it was on sale for $29. Regular price is $39. Crazy! But with my $10 off coupon it was $20 like last time. 

They had just gotten a big shipment in. And I mean their shelves had been cleared and they were moving the cups with bettas from a box onto the shelf. They had some beauties too. All very healthy and attentive since they were brand new. 

I wonder what happened to the bettas there last week. I know they didn't sell them all. And none looked deathly ill. Hmm. 

Well moving Amala is on my list for tomorrow. I might also switch Killian and Grayson. Killian doesn't seem to mind the five but isn't very active. He seemed happier in the three gallon half moon. Kinda wished I had never moved him. But it's ok.


----------



## Tealight03

*Home stories*

I started thinking about how I got everyone and how they all settled in. 

*Ruby* It was Easter weekend. I had had Phil about seven months and had learned a lot about proper care. I went into Petco "just to look." They didn't have many bettas. I remember three girls, although there were a few more, two vts and a ct. I almost grabbed one of the vts. She was blue and clamped and I didn't think she would find a home. But Ruby was active, following me and giving me the puppy eyes. She settled in well. It took about a week to get her to eat, but I realized the pellets were too big for her. She spent a day in the 1.7 with a nonadjustable heater. It overheated and I immediately went out and got her a five gallon from Walmart and an adjustable heater. She is so nonchalant. She will come greet me but does her own thing. 

*Killian* A couple months later I was in the mood to get a third betta. I had visited Petco and saw a gorgeous ct tricolor, red, white and blue. Very fitting as it was close to the Fourth of July. I talked myself out of it, telling myself I didn't have the money for another set up. 

July 1 I was sitting at work and the manager walked in with a vase and a fish bowl. She had just done an eviction and two bettas had been left behind. I said I would take one and the assistant manager wanted the other. She didn't want the red one because he had fungus and ick. Thus Killian entered my life. His bowl was disgusting. Dirty with uneaten food. The manager said his water level was so low she put in tap water, even though she knew they need conditioner. I took him home and added Prime and a little water to start the acclimation process. I will always remember carrying his bowl to my car and him looking up at me. 

Killian went into the 1.7 gallon with aquarium salt and Prazi. The ick and fungus fell right off. I did a 100 percent change the next day to get rid of everything. My apartment was super toasty during the summer, so I didn't get him a heater. The water temp stayed 78-80. He healed quickly. 

He ended up in a three gallon halfmoon tank I got for $11 at Walmart. I made him a craft mesh tube, which he loved. He is now in a five gallon tank and doesn't use his tube anymore. 

*Liam* At the end of July I was in Petsmart. I had returned an anubias that I had almost killed and went to look at the bettas. They were all in sad shape. Lethargic and cramped. I saw a yellow vt and kept thinking about him. I also saw a marble vt I wanted. I ended up going to the grocery store but was obsessively thinking about this betta. Kept running scenarios about what I could use for a tank. Went back to Petsmart and snatched him off the shelf so fast. They were having their $1/gallon sale so got a ten gallon as it was cheaper than the smaller tanks. 

I got home and moved Ruby over to the ten gallon. Got the five rinsed and set up and floated the cup in it. It tipped over and Liam swam right out. In the cup, his fins looked almost green. In the tank he turned yellow. 

He bit a little and ended up with fin rot. I did one round of tetracycline but didn't push it. I wasn't sure it was rot. Liam settled in fairly well, minus the initial biting. He was active and inquisitive, not at all like the betta in the cup who jumped when I picked him up. 

Liam and I have been through a lot. He is rather prone to illness and has been through a lot of meds. After Killian I was highly confident in my ability to help a sick fish. Liam has given me a run for my money. Literally. 

I ended up switching to New Life Spectrum betta pellets and soaking them in Vitachem. Not too long ago I also started giving them probiotics a couple times a week. Liam is doing great now! 

*Poe* It was a few days after Christmas. Phil had passed the month before, and I was determined to get a betta. I went to Petco where I saw an adorable white baby but left. At Petsmart I grabbed Poe as soon as I saw him. He got Killian's old three gallon. He was rather skittish at first and wouldn't eat. After a few days I gave him brine shrimp and that did it. He was friendlier and ate his pellets. He is now super friendly. 

*Amala* Two days after I got Poe, I went back to Petco for the baby. She got the 1.7 with an adjustable 25 watt heater. She settled in perfectly. We had a brief problem with her heater dying and she had to float in Ruby's tank for a week. Amala has changed a lot and is about to get a grown up tank. She has an attitude. She doesn't greet me, rather she swims up and gives me dirty looks. Lol. 

*Macklin* I was stalking lil's journal and saw she was rehoming a bunch of her bettas. I was always drawn to Macklin. After a bit of confusion over who was taking him, it was confirmed he was coming my way. 

Shipping was really hard on Macklin. He was floating when I unpacked him but his gills were moving. He was better once he warmed up. He adjusted well and explored, despite his buoyancy problem. He still does struggle with buoyancy but is doing well. And he has regrowth!

*Grayson* lil also had a white HMEE with a couple black spots. He was a beauty. Since I already had Macklin coming I took him too. He is the most I have ever spent on a betta. He was active in the bag and when I floated him he wanted out. Bad. He adjusted well. Was off exploring immediately. He had a bunch of moneywort and loved swimming between the stems. 

And last but not least, Phil. It was September, 2014. I was just getting back into bettas and had a small tank from my mom's. I don't remember what made me pick Phil. He kept making eye contact I remember. He adjusted well. He was first in a one gallon then the 1.7. I had just found this forum and was reading about tail biters and picky eaters. Phil switched from flakes to pellets no problem. I remember thinking how lucky I was because I didn't have a high maintenance betta. 

Then it happened. I went home for a weekend and came back and he had bit. He turned into a chronic biter. I tried a bigger tank. I tried more plants. I tried a rigid feeding schedule because he always bit worse if I missed a meal. 

I ended up realizing he was glass surfing and biting because of the other blue fish that wouldn't leave. I covered the sides of his tank in craft mesh and added more plants. That helped. 

Phil and I celebrated his one year anniversary last September. That month I also got a new job and we all moved. He would also get so stressed so easily. Any kind of change sent him over the edge. Moving did him in I think. He got bloated and wouldn't eat. I had to put him down in November 2015. 

Well that was a big wall of text! Nice memories though.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I enjoyed reading about each one. I am SO GLAD Liam is doing better! His immune system must be strengthening nicely.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks! I enjoyed the memories. I am so glad I started the vitamins and probiotics.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Thanks for telling it all so clearly. When you read a journal you just get a bit at a time, so sometimes it's hard to keep track. Too bad you can't bookmark that post as a reference!


----------



## Olivia27

Thanks for sharing your story. I'm so glad Killian found you xx


----------



## BettaSplendid

Olivia27 said:


> Thanks for sharing your story. I'm so glad Killian found you xx


Yes! I remember reading his rescue story earlier. Wasn't there a bunch of marbles in his bowl? I could picture it all very vividly. The thought of his little face peering up to you, hoping, pleeeeease let this be a Good Human who will help me. I need help. :-( And you were. And you did.


----------



## Tealight03

Thank you for the kind comments everyone. I just reread it and love it. Of course I lived it lol. But each betta is special.

Yes, BettaSplendid, I will always remember Killian looking up hoping his life would get better. I tell him all the time he was the best thing that happened at that job. 

He didn't have marbles, but the gravel looked like marbles. He also had this terrible plastic plant that had torn his dorsal and caudal fins. Let me dig a picture of his bowl up.....

I still have the bowl. I use it for plant qt now.


----------



## Tealight03

*Moving day!*

Today was great. As previously shared, I went down memory lane. I also worked out, did laundry, did the dishes and cleaned four tanks. It was also moving day for Amala, who got a new three gallon. Pictures below. She is glass surfing.


----------



## Tealight03

*Ruby home-iversary*

Posting a few days early since I'll be out of town this weekend. 

I got Ruby last Easter. I used to say she was an impulse buy, but really I went in looking to get a second betta. 

They didn't have many that day. I remember there were only a couple males and three females. I almost got a vt female. I figured she wouldn't find a home. So sad. But there was Ruby. Active, following me. 

She started in the 1.7 gallon then a day later a five gallon. Three months later I moved her to a ten gallon when I got Liam. 

She is so nonchalant. She will greet me but mostly does her own thing. This morning I went to say goodbye to her and she was wedging herself under a silk plant leaf. She had somewhere to go at the bottom of the tank and the plant was in the way. 

She doesn't care much for grandma. Last time mom was here she was trying to talk to Ruby. The others danced for her. Ruby just looked at her. Lol.

I can drop pellets in and she will find them. She also follows my finger if I point to a pellet that dropped. She doesn't care much about pictures or stuff I put outside the tank, but I still do it. 

Love her.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw! Ruby.  

She has a great tank! Perfect for a little lady. They seem to be so active and inquisitive, they really enjoy extra space and plants to weave through. I laughed at the "wedging" part. Stormy loves to wedge into stuff too! We say, "Stormy is wedged again!" She likes to wedge between the glass and her heater cord of all things and then stays there for a good 30 seconds. Sooooo goooooofy..! Then she comes to see you, then leaves to wedge herself again. And always busy, busy intensely staring at the gravel or inspecting things. Girls really are cute. I just want to get a few more and put them in there with her! But Son says no....and Stormy is his so.....haven't done it.

Love ya, Ruby! You're a cutie pie.


----------



## Tealight03

How funny. Sounds like Rue and Stormy are personality twins! I wonder what's up with the wedging. I haven't noticed her doing it a whole lot. Weird girls we have.  

I didn't remember this last night, but I think Ruby is my first lady. I remember I was surprised when stores started selling girls but don't think I ever got one. This was back in the late '90s probably. I feel so old!


----------



## Tealight03

Feeling a little overwhelmed. I leave tomorrow and won't be back until late Tuesday. I think I'm mostly having a hard time letting go of the weekend routine for tank cleanings, laundry, cleaning, etc. Trying to get a lot done tonight. 

But I'm excited to go to my niece's birthday tomorrow. She is turning three. Such a joy to see her grow up.


----------



## Tealight03

Feeling much better. I have been up since 7. I managed to get clothes packed, vacuumed, folded laundry and did partial changs on all the tanks. The smaller tanks got half changes and Ruby, Killian and Liam got quarter changes. Hate having to get water. I made sure to turkey baster really well so hopefully everyone will be ok. The only thing left to do for them is make sure their light timers are working. 

Oh, wish snail luck. I put him in Liam's tank. I haven't seen him today. Hope Liam behaves. Not that he can do much but still. He flares at my finger every day. Someone, I'm blaming Ruby but it could also be Killian, got snail's antenna. 

Note to self: getting stuff done helps anxiety. Procrastination does not. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Tealight03

*St. Louis*

My trip went really well. We got to the airport a couple hours early. I was hoping to get on standby and get an earlier flight, but my flight is the only one this afternoon. Sigh. Can't wait to get home and Prime and feed everyone. Water changes tomorrow!


----------



## Tealight03

I got home around 9:45 last night. There were delays in Denver due to the wind. I had wanted to run to Trader Joes on my way home but didn't. It would have added an hour and it was late. I love Trader Joes. Sigh. 

When I got home the light Macklin and Amala share was on. I have a feeling it was on 24/7 even though the timer was on. I was not happy. Poor babies. Everyone was starving. They let me know they had missed a few meals. 

I will do partial changes on the smaller tanks and check the big tanks tonight. I'm completely exhausted though.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw, well at least they were all okay, albeit hungry.

I can only imagine how exhausted you must have been. What are your favorite things at Trader Joes?


----------



## Tealight03

My number one thing is their organic frozen strawberries. I also love their organic plain yogurt and stock up on chicken and other frozen veggies. They also sell alcohol. Their Charles Shaw wine, or two buck chuck, can't be beat. They also get a lot of seasonal stuff in. I get candy or baked goods for gifts. Do you have a Trader Joes in your area? Their prices can't be beat for the quality. No gmos, hormones, food dyes, nothing from China. It's a cheaper version of Whole Foods. 

That was long lol. I take organic food and eating well really seriously and get excited.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I love Trader Joes! Unfortunately the closest one is very small. Not a lot of selection. Whole Foods is good too but so expensive.


----------



## Tealight03

Yeah I have that problem with the one closest to me. Well there is just no comparing what I had in Denver! Lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Well there is one by my mom, so I have stopped in twice. I just get overwhelmed in there because it is always so crowded! And I am not sure what I should get 'cause mostly it is just a curiosity visit. LOL. I like the bulk section at Whole Foods and their CHEESE and things like organic yellow corn grits that I can't seem to find anywhere else- and lentils! These things are hard to find locally for me, usually impossible. I love the Brown Cow yogurt-with cream on top. Is Trader Joes like....only their brand of stuff? Is that why it is cheaper? Oh and Whole Foods has stuffed grape leaves too....ooooooooh I haven't been there in a while....missing the grape leaves. Haha.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes the crowds are rather overwhelming. Hmm their store brand is their primary brand. It's darn good though. They might have a couple others. You do have to really look for the seasonal stuff.


----------



## Tealight03

*Poe*

I was at my desk reading today (crazy I know) and managed to get a couple non-blurry pictures of Poe. They aren't the best, but they aren't blurry so that's a win. I need to get some of Grayson. He has changed so much. But putting away laundry calls. And my kitchen is a complete disaster. And I only have 80 pages left of my book. And water changes......

Poe took a few nips out of his caudal. I did a little re-arranging in his tank last weekend. I was also gone a couple days. Not long at all but it could have made it him think his tail looked yummy. Hopefully it doesn't turn into a habit. He also may need a new heater. His tank has been running around 82 even though I turned the heater way down. I finally unplugged the heater today and it is down to 80. Will try turning it all the way down tonight. Hopefully it doesn't need to be replaced.


----------



## Tealight03

*Bloated*

Killian has been bloated for a while. I tried to fast him a couple weeks ago. When I got home he was upset. Swimming about, giving me the why are you neglecting me look. So I caved and gave him dinner. Responsible I know. 

This morning he spit his breakfast out. He may have gotten one pellet. That was worrying. He is currently sitting in an epsom salt bath. He's not looking very happy. 

I am trying not to worry about him. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam*

I came across this picture of Liam. It was taken the first or second day I had him. He sorta had a butterfly pattern to his caudal. He is definitely a good example of not judging every cup the same. He was completely lethargic in his cup. As were the others on the shelf. When I picked up the cup he jumped. I thought he would be skittish. don't know what drew me to him, but I had to have him. 

Now he's my most inquisitive. He flares at my finger. When I come home he swims around as if saying "where have you been all day."


----------



## Tealight03

Happy weekend all! 

My intention was to go clothes shopping today. JC Penny has buy one get one for a penny. I just need a couple tops and some sweat pants. But everything on their website starts around $26. Even getting two tops for that puts them at $13 each. I dunno. I am so cheap lol. 

Problem with shopping is my heavy coat is at work. It has been so nice lately I haven't needed it and forgot to bring it home. And it's cold and raining today. 

In fish news, Poe is so funny. Always happy to see me, active. But he's so aggressive with food. I was trying to drop a pellet in yesterday and he jumped. Guess I wasn't moving fast enough for him. 

Killian isn't doing great. He wouldn't eat yesterday. I'm going to do another half change today then add Epsom salt to the tank. I fasted him two days and did one Epsom salt bath. No poop that I've seen. And he shredded his caudal. I feel like he's going downhill.


----------



## Tealight03

It's snowing! In mid-April! Miserable! 

I was tempted to go to Petsmart but it was cold. I did go to JC Penny. I had a hard time finding a second top. The first one was really cute but I almost gave up. Then I remembered they had $10 off $25 coupon. Ended up spending $25 for two tops and capri pajama paints. Rather proud of myself and happy to be home snuggled up on the couch. 

SNE is tonight. Trying not to spend more on plants after doing it the last few months. We'll see though.

Grayson pics up next! He has changed so much.


----------



## Olivia27

Nooo!! It snowed where you are? OMG it's our first too-hot-to-wear-long-pants day here in Michigan! 

I didn't know SNE is tonight. Darn LOL I better not look


----------



## Tealight03

Colorado has bipolar weather. It was 80 degress a couple days ago. And goes to check SNE even though I shouldn't......


----------



## Tealight03

Maybe I can spend $20. Java fern and crypts don't hurt anything......


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam*

Well I was bad yesterday. I got on SNE, you know just to look. Ended up with five plants: two different kinds of java fern, moneywort, water wisteria and a crypt. I only spent $17 so that makes it ok right? Lol. 

I have to go out today. My grocery shopping in the snow made me forget tomato sauce. Ok really I swore I had some and plus didn't read the recipe close enough in the store. I don't follow recipes closely often but this time I'll give it a shot. I really have got to get myself more organized. 

I'm also going to pat myself on the back for paying a debt off in full this month. I had made a payment plan but it was upsetting me. I won't be able to put anything in savings this month, but at least it's paid off now. 

In betta news, here is Liam flaring at the camera. He's been off exploring all day. I was trying to take a picture of him staring off into space, but he saw my phone and had to flare. 

Dear mods, we hate the thumbnails.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hey, that is less than the projected $20, so in my reckoning, you did good! That includes shipping?? 

Yeah....thumbnails....pfft.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes, including shipping. You're right, that's a win!

I just hauled a load of laundry down to the other building just to find out that all the washers were full and mid cycle. Have I mentioned I hate apartment living? I need to get my ducks in a row so I can buy a townhouse or a house. Or something where I don't have people beside, across, above and below me. And I can do laundry whenever I want. 

I will work on complaining less.


----------



## Tealight03

*Grayson*

I must say I've been quite productive today. Finally got laundry done then did tank changes. By the time I got done with the four smaller tanks I didn't have enough water to do both Killian and Liam. Tested their tanks and both tested at zero. Success! 

I ended up doing quarter changes on both anyway. Killian to remove any remaining aquarium salt. I haven't added any in several weeks and he gets half changes weekly. It should be good. Adding epsom salt in a bit. 

I did a small change on Liam's tank just because there was a pile of snail poo. And I mean a pile. It was grossing me out. Surprised his ammonia tested zero actually. 

Snail also got moved to Poe's tank. 

And dinner was ready on time. I ought to pick up some stuff and vacuum. But it's still early. I have plenty of time. Usually it's 8 p.m. and I'm doing water changes. 

Anyway, here is Grayson. He is active and inquisitive. I also found out tonight he likes to hide behind the filter, which makes me a little nervous. He needs a hide I think. His body is almost all black. You can't really see it in these pics. The ones of him from the side came out super blurry. His eyes look big. Both are the same and it doesn't look like anything is wrong. He still has those red spots. He also has some red bleeding into his fins, so coloring it is!


----------



## Tealight03

Killian update: He has been on epsom salt since Sunday. This morning he had no interest in breakfast. He wanted dinner though. He wedged himself over a plant to get a pellet. I also flared him for a few minutes. Probably not long enough, but I felt bad. He hardly ever flares at anything. Hopefully he will poop. 

The bloating did look a little better tonight. No pinr coning so that's good.


----------



## BettaSplendid

*squints at thumbnails*

Is Grayson an EE? 'cause all I see is fins, magnificent, glorious finnage. 

I do hope Killian poops....


----------



## Tealight03

Yes Grayson is an EE. So much finnage lol. I need to try photobucket out. These thumbnails drive me crazy!


----------



## BettaBoy11

*thumbnails are great* (sarcasm)
Wow! Grayson is sure doing a good job not biting his pecs! His a beauty! 

How's Macklin?


----------



## Tealight03

I am actually surprised he hasn't bit yet. Macklin is good. I have been meaning to get new pics of him. Stay tuned lol.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I just finished reading through your entire journal! Love it!


----------



## Tealight03

Welcome and thank you! And that's impressive!


----------



## Tealight03

Rough morning. I was supposed to spend the day out of town with friend and niece. I get in my car and it won't start. Thought it was the battery. Mom comes over and we try to jump it. Neighbor finally comes over and looks at it and says it's probably the starter. 

Mom said I could use her car so I took her home and still went up to see friend. We had a good day at the playground and playing play dough. Love niece so much. 

Tomorrow I'll have the car towed. Nothing is open until Monday anyway. I'm rather upset. It feels like it's one thing after another. I have a great job, and I am lucky, but I barely get one thing paid before another unexpected bill comes up. Plus I've been on a major baby obsession lately and this doesn't help my money anxiety.


----------



## Tealight03

*What is this?!*

I have something odd in Killian's tank. Maybe it's some kind of snail? It is grey and odd. I almost got latex gloves out and flushed it. Trying to find something more humane. I think another member described something similar. Any ideas guys?

In other news, Killian pooped! Yay!


----------



## SplashyBetta

Don't flush it, it could end up in local waterways and if it's a non-native species or carrying parasites you don't want that. You could crush it maybe?


----------



## Tealight03

Forgot to attach a pic. Ugh crushing. Probably the best bet though.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

I believe that’s a bladder snail?


----------



## Tealight03

Ok bladder snail might not be too bad... Darn hitchhikers. I just want my one nerite.


----------



## Tealight03

Speaking of snails, I was sitting at my desk while arranging to have the car towed, and I saw nerite snail on my desk. He had crawled out of Poe's tank and was completely dry. I plopped him into Killian's. Hopefully he will be ok.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Now why would he do that?! Maybe he stayed moist enough if he was able to shut himself tightly inside shell........snails.


----------



## Tealight03

Darn good question. I checked the levels a couple days ago and they were zero across the board. Only thing I can think of is he was looking for food. I was going to move him back to Killian's tank anyway because he cleaned up the algae in Poe's tank a couple days ago. It was just a couple days. I didn't think it was a dire situation. Poor guy.


----------



## Tealight03

*Salem*

At mom's to give her car back and do laundry. So far, I tried to cut Salem's nails, almost got bit twice, put Salem in timeout, then I held him while mom cut his nails. He was a good boy then so he got a treat. Then mom wanted to cut some knots out so I held him while she did that. He did pretty good. Then he jumped on the coffee table and whined to my sister who of course picked him up and babied him. Then he played with a pen. At some point in all this he decided to hang off the coffee table and nap. 

Sorry didn't feel like getting up to move the vacuum.


----------



## Tealight03

Nerite is fine. He has moved from where I put him and is snacking on some algae on a silk plant. 

About the bladder or whatever he is, he is free if you pay shipping. I want him gone. Mom reminded me it's not his fault he ended up here. Well that may be, but he can't stay. I saw an article saying they reproduce like crazy and will also eat plants. No thank you. 

Speaking of mom, she finally admitted Killian is her favorite. She talked to him, sang him Jingle Bells, talked to him some more. When she walked away he stopped flapping his pectorals and just floated watching her walk away. It was actually quite sad. 

Well I haven't been home long but I better get busy on tanks and the tornado of stuff that needs picked up. Fingers crossed car can be fixed in a day!


----------



## Tealight03

Got my car back. $500 after a new battery, tires and labor. He said a rear axle needs to be replaced. Not happy about that or that he didn't let me know so he could do it today. But he also may not have had time as he spent five hours on it just with what he did. He said the battery was bad and the cables were dirty, which is why we couldn't jump it. 

So sis picked me up, I dropped her off at work then took her car. I got to mom's to switch cars before they were back from picking my car. Salem was upset. He was meowing and following me. I picked him up and he cuddled for a bit. He must have thought it was pretty strange grandma and aunt left and I showed up. He doesn't seem to do well with routine changes. 

I need to get on water changes. Last night I was trying to skype with a friend in Boston and do water changes at the same time but gave up after three tanks.


----------



## Tealight03

Ok it snowed pretty good all morning. I hate you, Colorado. 

But the good news is my USPS intercept refund finally got approved. I had sent another email yesterday.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Great! Glad you got a refund. Sounds like a perfect climate for alpaca.


----------



## Tealight03

Tell Khanan I'll trade him.


----------



## Tealight03

*So pretty*

Guys.... I went to Petsmart to kill time. They had some gorgeous halfmoons, including a green guy with white fins. He looked like Olivia's Mal but a hm. I had to walk away. Quickly. Wish I had room for one more. 

The good news was all the cups were clean and they all looked good.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It is so hard.  Must fill house with betta. Oh wait, we already did that...still want more. Wittle gwumpy faces.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes the struggle is real....


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Yes the struggle is real....


It wouldn't be as bad if I knew each betta would soon be bought and get a nice, warm, clean tank....bit reality is, that beautiful betta that just wiggle danced ifor you inside his cold, dirty, small cup will be there for weeks, if not his entire sad life. Uuuuuuugh..........depressing.


----------



## Tealight03

Or go home to some ridiculously small tank that never gets cleaned and is still cold. It is so depressing!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Or go home to some ridiculously small tank that never gets cleaned and is still cold. It is so depressing!


Or that.  Don't forget the flashing color change lights. Those are popular for betta. And the obligatory spikey plastic plant.


----------



## SplashyBetta

BettaSplendid said:


> Or that.  Don't forget the flashing color change lights. Those are popular for betta. And the obligatory spikey plastic plant.


Plus a ridiculous amount of gravel.


----------



## Tealight03

Kill had more gravel than water when I got him.  I had no idea about the flashing lights. So sad.


----------



## Tealight03

So around 10:30 last night I woke up hearing a knock. Thought it was a neighbor. Then there was another knock then my doorbell rang. I didn't get up because it was late and I figured it was someone confused about which door they were going to. 

Just now there was another knock and I got it. It was the groundskeeper. My neighbor had found my keys in the hall and put them in the door lock when I didn't answer last night. My car key also came off the other keys and he had found that somewhere. 

It is rather strange. I wouldn't put it past myself to forget the keys in the lock and close the door. But for the car key to come off and end up seperate is weird. Thankfully I have nice neighbors and attentive apartment staff.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ugh, glad a creeper didn't just turn the key and come in. Sometimes keys can do mysterious things. I have had some escape like that. So glad the right people found them and knew where to return them. Do you have spares?


----------



## Tealight03

Me too. It could have been bad for sure. I can't believe I didn't know I lost them. I don't have copies. Will make some asap though. Very grateful nothing bad happened.


----------



## Tealight03

*Macklin*

The key saga got weirder. Yesterday afternoon I noticed I was missing a building key. I actually have two because one sticks in the building the laundry is in. So now my key ring came apart (nothing was broken), my car key got seperated from the others and I was missing a key that was between two other keys I still had. Why would someone take one building key? Anyone who lives here should know the difference. 

I was sufficiently freaked out. First thing this morning I called the manager and had maintenance replace the lock. It cost $25 but well worth it. 

The fishies are all doing well. Everyone else got water changes yesterday, Ruby will get her's tonight. 

And now, pictures of Macklin! He's doing well. Still has problems with buoyancy. He also has quite a bit of regrowth. 

I also got lil's bunch-o-plants in so need to get those into a bucket.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I would have gotten my lock changed too-- I'd be paranoid someone made a copy !


----------



## Tealight03

Yes that got brought up at work. You can never be too careful. I've checked twice. My keys are safely in my purse.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh good idea to replace lock itself. I hadn't thought of that. Did you ever mention if your order of plants came in, was it aquabid? You must have quite a lot of live plants now! Takes a lot.


----------



## Tealight03

I also want to put a chain on the door. Will see what manager says. 

I did get the AB plants. I have spent so much on plants and still don't have enough to cover all the tanks.


----------



## Tealight03

Ruby's tank tested zero for ammonia and nitrite and 10 for nitrate. Success!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> I also want to put a chain on the door. Will see what manager says.
> 
> I did get the AB plants. I have spent so much on plants and still don't have enough to cover all the tanks.


Oh I know ! It does take a lot. I like wisteria and scarlet temple because they grow so fast and clippings make whole new plants. I like the look of anubias and java fern but one cpuld spend $100 and barely plant a tank. lol


----------



## Tealight03

I kill anubias lol. Java fern does well but you're right it's expensive. I love water sprite. Have a couple big plants in Ruby's tank. Might try to take some clippings off. I also have water wisteria. Somewhere.....


----------



## Tealight03

I leave really early tomorrow morning and will be gone six days. I hate leaving the fishies for so long. I really worry about them. 

This won't be the only trip this month. At the end of the month I'll be gone a week and a half. Then mom will come over a couple times to feed and hopefully dose Prime. 

They'll be ok. 

I have so much to do today. Better get started.


----------



## Tealight03

So tired. I got most everything done. In fish news tanks are clean and light timers are set. Yesterday I divided up the ball-o-plants from lil. It was a mess lol. I pulled apart what I could. Each tank got a little. I also took some hornwort cuttings from Ruby's tank. I swear there was a large water sprite in there. I hope it got pushed to the bottom instead of it dying. Anyway, put some hornwort into Killian, Amala, Macklin and Grayson's tanks to hopefully help the ammonia this week. 

I'm only an hour and a half into my journey. No wifi and service is spotty. Wish me luck!

And Happy Mother's Day to you moms!


----------



## Tealight03

*Albuquerque*

Morning all. I got back from Albuquerque around 11 p.m. last night. I had taken Amtrak down. It was a 7.5 hour trip and was rather pleasant on the way down. Coming back was a mess. The train had been delayed and was completely full. 

Funny story for BettaSplendid, I made friends with a lady my age who was traveling with her six week old baby. I picked her brain about baby stuff and she asked me to hold the baby a couple times so she could run to the restroom. If you guys follow BettaSplendid's journal you will know I'm obsessed with babies lately. 

Everyone looks ok. Poe, Macklin, Grayson and Amala were all up so I fed them. Went to feed the others but they were no where to be found. Except Killian who was sleeping in some plant leaves near the surface. Liam woke up and looked quite confused about why he got woken up. 

The bad news is the light timer for Macklin and Amala's light didn't work. The light was on when I got home so it has been on 24/7 for the last six days. This happened when I traveled last month, and I reset the timer this time. Not sure what the problem is. Poor babies. 

And now for some Albuquerque pics. I only bothered to take pics at the Sandia Mountain Tramway.


----------



## BettaSplendid

So beautiful! I love the pictures you share from your trips.

11pm, no wonder they're confused, "you're quite late with the pellets! In fact....where have you been?! Nevermind, tell me in the morning-and turn out my light!" I guess the timer not working isn't so bad....better'n a heater or filter. I am always so happy to see my fish when I get home after a few days away! I think I fuss over them more than my other pets. :| 

Sweet you got to watch the baby! I am sure it didn't "help" you at all though. Was it fat? (I love fat babies!)


----------



## Tealight03

Lol yes it was "give me pellets and turn off my light." 

The baby wasn't really chubby, although she was already up to ten pounds. She had so much hair though. It didn't help at all! Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

1. Not loving the new layout. Change is bad. 

2. Killian has been doing a little better. He's more active. He has pooped a couple times. But this morning I noticed a tan(ish) speck on his gill. I'm trying to cup him for a meth blue bath but he has outrun the cup twice. I tried to bribe him with a pellet but he ran from me. Better get the net. Poor baby.


----------



## Tealight03

And I'm back. Arrived late last night. So happy to be back. I had a great time though. The conference went really well. 

I went to Boston from D.C. I used to live there and have a couple good friends there that I haven't seen for three years. It was great to see them and explore Boston again! We did a sunset harbor cruise, went to a beach in Maine and froze, then went to a hot tub, had lunch with my old boss, and somehow ended up in New Hampshire five times. 

The bettas were hungry but ok. The light on Amala and Macklin's tank stayed on 24/7 again. I had my mom check one evening. She turned it off to give them a break. Some of the plants aren't looking so hot. Ruby's light bulb went out and I didn't have an extra. Had mom replace it with a regular bulb. 

The bad news is mom couldn't find Macklin. I can't find him this morning either. Will check around but doubt he had room to jump. 

I have a ton of pics but am not sure how to upload now. Sigh.


----------



## Tealight03

Exciting Friday night plans: changing fish tanks. 

Ruby's ammonia was a little high. Likely due to the snail being in there and melting plants. The plants looked great before I left and the light bulb burned out. Now they're a mess. 

Killian is still hanging on. He isn't moving much at all but is still eating. And there were a few poops so that's good. 

I still haven't found Macklin but haven't taken the tank apart yet. I should have done it tonight as I want to disinfect everything and divide up the plants. The sponge filter will go to Grayson.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Sounds like a fun trip! Boston is so full of history.... Would love to visit. 

I remember a thread about a missing betta. He was missing for days and turns out he was alive but stuck under the sponge filter. I hope you find him. 


Looking forward to your vacation pics!


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my gosh. He was under the sponge filter. Still alive but not in good condition. I have him in a meth blue bath. Thank you so much for mentioning that. I was sure he was dead somewhere.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Poor Macklin! I hope he recovers.


----------



## Tealight03

Me too. I have no idea how he managed that. Although that stupid timer didn't work again so he was likely trying to get away from the light. I just checked on him and he turned his head to look up at me. Poor guy.


----------



## Tealight03

*Boston*

A few pics from the Boston Harbor cruise.


----------



## Tealight03

My favorite part of Boston, the Public Garden.


----------



## Tealight03

*Maine*

We happened to pick the coldest day I was there to go to the beach in Maine.


----------



## themamaj

Beautiful pictures of Boston! Love beach pictures too


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks! I had never been on the Harbor. Really beautiful.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh baby, Macklin, I do hope he recovers. The situations bettas get themselves into. Little stinkers. 

Aha, I found the thread! It was so bizarre it is now permanently etched upon my memory. 

http://www.bettafish.com/129-betta-chat/597345-disappeared-into-thin-air.html 





And i love the sunset picture with the sail boat! Neat! To think Benjamin Franklin sailed boats in that same bay....


----------



## Tealight03

That thread is crazy! What do these fish think when they do this stuff. 

The history is really remarkable on the east coast. Would highly recommend Philly and Boston for a good history lesson.


----------



## Tealight03

Water problems continue. I wanted to switch back to the Whole Foods station because it's closer. I figured if the smell was chlorine I could leave the jugs open to let it evaporate. Well there was definitely a strong smell and after sitting for a couple days now has a weird taste. Like not normal ro. Did some googling and found out it could be the filter media. The sign said it was serviced 5/24. Will probably throw out the remaining ten gallons. Definitely not using for the tanks. Ugh.


----------



## themamaj

Makes you really wonder about water safety! Pretty scary.


----------



## Tealight03

For sure. I switched to ro because of concerns about tap water and still have problems. I dumped it all out and called. They will refund the money.


----------



## themamaj

Thats good. I guess we dont normally think about what all goes into purification and how important a safe water supply is. 

How is Macklin doing?


----------



## Tealight03

It is so important and yet so hard to find. I went back for a refund and was given one after she asked if I just wanted to exchange for more water. I had already explained the smell and taste, so I said no there is something wrong with your system. I might call and complain to a manager too just because that water had a smell months ago. I thought it was just chlorine, which shouldn't be in an ro system anyway. Now who knows. Anyway, switched back to water near work. I must have looked so silly standing there smelling a gallon jug lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Macklin is still hanging on but isn't doing well. I found him under a plant on his side. Had to move the turkey baster close to him to see if he was still alive and he jumped. Poor guy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Has he eaten anything? Maybe you could float him in a shallow Tupperware or breeder net if you have one. Somethimg closer to the surface? Would be easier to feed him if he isn't coming up for food.


----------



## Tealight03

I tried to feed him twice when he was in the cup and zero interest. Not even in brine shrimp. I can move him back to the cup so he has easier access to air. I'm afraid he damaged something being under the filter and now can't swim.


----------



## themamaj

How long has it been since he got stuck?


----------



## Tealight03

I found him Saturday I think. He had been stuck I don't know how long.


----------



## themamaj

Any obvious fin or scale damage? If he did hurt himself would expect him to be quiet for awhile just to conserve energy to heal. Something shallow for him to be in to make surface access easier good. Do you have any IAL? Poor guy. So sorry that happened!


----------



## Tealight03

I do have IAL. I gave him a meth blue bath and did a full water change and added a little aquarium salt before putting him back in. I wonder if I should lower the water level instead. I'm worried if he still can't swim to the surface and he doesn't have the sponge filter going, if cupping him would make it worse because of less oxygen in the water.


----------



## themamaj

Yeah good point. I think i would leave him in tank and lower your water level. Sounds like you are doing all right things.


----------



## Tealight03

I made the decision to put Macklin down. His gills weren't moving and he only moved to dart away from my hands in the tank. He couldn't hold himself up right either. 

SIP sweet boy. I'm sorry I wasn't here for you.


----------



## themamaj

I'm so deeply sorry! SIP Macklin.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj.


----------



## themamaj

Had to make that decision for Titus today as well. He had reached a point of too much suffering. Always a hard decision.


----------



## Tealight03

It is a tough decision. So sorry to hear about Titus. Maybe they are swimming under the rainbow bridge together.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I am so sorry to hear about Macklin! May he swim in peace <3


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> I do have IAL. I gave him a meth blue bath and did a full water change and added a little aquarium salt before putting him back in. I wonder if I should lower the water level instead. I'm worried if he still can't swim to the surface and he doesn't have the sponge filter going, if cupping him would make it worse because of less oxygen in the water.


I am so sorry. It sucks. I like the mesh breeder boxes for this reason, lets water move in and out while still keeping them contained in a small area.




Just read the last few posts. I am sorry, both of you. SIP dear Macklin and Titus. Lovely boys.


----------



## Tealight03

The mesh box would have been good. 

I took Macklin's tank down and split the plants between Grayson and Amala. The filter is in Grayson's tank. Grayson has strict orders to stay away from it lol. 

I don't think I'm going to replace Macklin. Seven bettas was a lot plus my electricity bill is ridiculous.


----------



## Tealight03

It's been in the 90's here all week. My apartment feels like an oven. Had to break down and turn the a/c on today. Also ventured out and spent way too much at Walmart and Whole Foods. Granted I was completely out of food and needed a couple toiletries. I got lucky at Whole Foods. Occasionally they have clearance produce. They have bags of stuff for $2. Sometimes it's mixed. Today I got a pack of romaine lettuce, spinach and zucchini; apples; and mixed plums and peaches. I still spent $60 but I got a lot of stuff. Can't wait for my Trader Joes run later this month. 

The fishies are doing well. Killian gave me a scare the other morning. He was laying on the bottom of his tank not moving. I sat there talking to him and then went to feed Ruby. Kill woke up and fluttered about like where's my breakfast? 

I may switch him and Grayson. Maybe a project for tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

What state do you live in? 93 here today. We went to an outside city festival. Soo warm! Nice store has some produce bags like that. Groceries can be so expensive! Funny to think we "eat" such a big part of paycheck.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm in Colorado. Southern Colorado to be exact. 

Yes my groceries nearly rival rent. I'm trying to put myself on a budget but it isn't really working out. I can't say no organic food lol.


----------



## Tealight03

So I spent a lot on food this weekend, yet I sat here for half an hour trying to figure out what to make. As it turns out, I had no plan and when I grabbed a whole chicken yesterday then froze it, that didn't help me with tonight's dinner. The only thing I could quickly defrost was ground turkey. Thus....turkey burgers with lettuce wraps to the rescue! 

In addition to my grocery problems, I've had anxiety the last few days. It started with shallow, rapid breathing Friday and has progressed to chest tightness. I know I really need to get a handle on my stress. And the thing is there are a couple things bothering me but nothing that should get this response. 

Sigh. Need to go start dinner then have tanks to clean. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## themamaj

Love Colorado! Have been out there twice when hubby had work conferences. We went to Colorado Springs one year and next went to Denver. That trip drove through Rocky Mountain State Park. Sooo beautiful! Just takes your breath away to see. Also took drive up to Boulder. One of prettiest states have ever visited! 

It is staggering how much money we spend on groceries too. I try to use coupons for reg bought items and use apps to help save where can. Have done well with Walmart Savings catcher app. One close to house so get groceries there a lot. You are good to buy organic. I do when i can. So much healthier. Are you good to plan out meals ahead of time? I wish i was but mostly just buy basics and then whatever hits me that night we fix. My mom will call early in day saying what are you having dinner...dont know havent thought of it yet lol. I also hit too many drive thrus. Probably big part of food bill. 

So sorry you have had some anxiety. I have struggled with it in past at times and definitely no fun. Easy to get overwhelmed with things at times. I am bad about putting too many expectations on myself and feel the physical toll. It is hard too if you have concerns in back of mind. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj. I have the same pressure on myself. Must work on this. Because I have many things to be grateful for. 

Colorado is gorgeous. I miss Denver, although would also love to live in Colorado Springs. 

I'm not much of a planner. I used to be able to at least plan a couple meals before going to the store, but now I'm lucky if I can think of stuff while I'm in the store. My mom plans her whole week out. Drives me crazy lol. 

Well the kitchen and the tanks are clean. Well except Liam and Ruby, but they will get cleaned tomorrow.


----------



## Tealight03

Ugh had a post but the site froze and I lost it. Long story short, Grayson has been biting all his fins. Even his ears. 

But he was quite content to hang in his ball of plants.


----------



## themamaj

These naughty biters! He is still so cute though. How could we be mad at them right?!


----------



## Tealight03

It is hard lol. He was being so funny that day. "Must get myself stuck in the plants."


----------



## themamaj

They know they are naughty. Avalanche would hide his tail behind his wood like nope Im not doing anything...and then sneak out to eat. I got your number boy..i see that tail hehe. They think their sneaky


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my gosh that is so funny. None of mine care if they're being naughty. They're like yeah I bit. So what? Lol


----------



## Tealight03

Killian doesn't seem bloated anymore, but I think his gill plate is enlarged? Last month I gave him one meth blue bath and one Kanaplex bath. He's eating fine, just very lethargic and not very interactive. Thinking about moving him to the hospital tank and doing a full round of Kanaplex.


----------



## themamaj

A round of meds might help. Poor guy. Hope he feels better.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Killian doesn't seem bloated anymore, but I think his gill plate is enlarged? Last month I gave him one meth blue bath and one Kanaplex bath. He's eating fine, just very lethargic and not very interactive. Thinking about moving him to the hospital tank and doing a full round of Kanaplex.


Oh dear. Is that him laying on his side on the bottom? Ooooh. I hope the Kanaplex helps. All the medications can be so confusing. I should google and see if there is a fish medication master list that describes all medications available and what they're for. I am so lost on how to help Zadok. What does Kanaplex do?


----------



## Tealight03

I know, meds are so confusing. The good thing about Kanaplex is it is for gram negative and positive infections. I had seen an article or something about fin rot and the symptoms of gram negative vs positve. 

I think the picture you're thinking of is Grayson. He was double checking he got all his food and happened to see me and my phone lol. Although Kill does quite a bit of laying on his side too. Poor guy.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian is in the hospital tank with Kanaplex. Hope he'll be ok. 

In other news, it's been so hot here. It was supposed to be 103 yesterday, although I don't think it made it all the way. I have a window ac in the living room but nothing in the bedroom except a fan in the window. It's ok around midnight but darn toasty while I'm trying to sleep. 

This fun little rant brings me to my next point. Last week I was on a major home buying kick. I don't particularly like this apartment, even though there's nothing major wrong with it. But twice last week I smelled pot, once even coming under the front door. I've already complained about this to the manager. There's not much she can do. Well that's nice, but if it's legal for them to smoke it, it's legal for me not to want to smell it. 

The problem is I paid a lot of money to get out of my Denver lease and move. So a down payment is not on the horizon anytime soon. And going to another rental could have the same problem. Darn Colorado. 

I think I'll try to finish my lease then decide if/where I would want to move. And maybe I'll be able to find a property management company or landlord who doesn't allow smoking. 

Anyway, that's my life update this week.


----------



## themamaj

I dont blame you for being frustrated about that. Definitely not something you should have to deal with.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks. For now towel under the door.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian used to love the craft mesh tunnel I made him. He used it all the time in the three gallon. He wouldn't touch it in the five. I moved it over with him figuring if nothing else maybe he'd lay on top of it to be closer to the surface. I just found him napping in it. Sweet boy. 

He tried to eat this morning but kept spitting it out. Will try dinner with super tiny pellets. 

Sorry the picture is so dark.


----------



## themamaj

Aww that is so cute. I have tried tunnels with couple of mine but they haven't taken to it liked hoped. Toby is in a 3 gallon. Maybe should try him.


----------



## Tealight03

I don't know why he wouldn't use it in a bigger tank. Strange guy. 

He seems much happier in a smaller tank. Which leaves the five open. 

I was in Denver today to see the doctor I refuse to give up. I wanted to stop at PetsMart, where I got Liam. I'm not sure why. I guess I wanted to see if their conditions had improved. I was also kinda wanting to look for a new guy or girl, but the day got away from me. 

This is the last thing I need. I should move Grayson to the five and retire his tank.


----------



## Tealight03

Well I was locked out of the site for a while. I had gotten an email from Puffer Fish about my password, which I discarded because I have never been to that site. I finally find out I'm not logged in here after trying to post something. Go through my trash and I had also discarded an email from this site about my password. Then I tried to reset it, and I couldn't type the temporary password because my phone didn't have all of the special characters. Also couldn't copy the whole password. Finally had to open my laptop, which I hardly ever do. 

Beyond frustrated. I know there was a data breach but still. Add to my complaints about this site is all of the ads. Hope someone is making money. 

Have a few updates to come.


----------



## Tealight03

I've tried multiple times to switch to the full site version so I could post pics. It's not happening. 

I moved Killian to the 2.5 over a week ago. He was on Kanaplex for a week and was looking much better. He's off Kanaplex now. 

Last night I decided to move Grayson into Killian's old five. Killian seemed much happier in a smaller tank. 

I cleaned everything with a peroxide solution, even Killian's live plants. It was really hard to give those to Grayson. Killian loved them, but I had a feeling he was liking not having direct light. 

I also moved the biggest bladder snail to Ruby's tank and crushed the others. I pulled maybe five to crush. It was quick at least. 

Grayson seems pretty content. He is on the other side of the apartment now. I had the fan going and the blinds were moving. I was doing yoga at the time and Grayson came out from between the plants looking at the blinds. He's also having a good time going between the plants. So curious.


----------



## themamaj

Aww bet Grayson was so cute peeping out. Glad Killian is doing better. Are bladder snails like pond snails? Just saw another snail outbreak in Goliath's tank. Can't suck them out fast enough. 

Sorry for password grief. When tried to do mine from phone it about put me into moment of insanity! Had to go laptop route too. 

Saw a few variety of puffers at lps today. They had another name than dwarf puffers but were fresh water. Have never really watched in person. Amazing how quick they are! Such cute little faces.


----------



## Tealight03

Grayson is a trip. I think I blew his mind moving him. 

I'm not sure about the snails. Bladder snails are considered pests apparently because they are hard to kill and reproduce quickly. I found several tiny ones and probably more went down the drain that were too small for me to recognize. I'm not sure about pond snails. 

All I know is I could not get the snail poop out of that tank until I took it apart and completely rinsed it. Disgusting! Lol.


----------



## themamaj

Definitely gross. Get so provoked at pest snails.


----------



## Tealight03

I know. I just hated them. Darn hitchhikers!


----------



## Tealight03

Killian and I are celebrating his one year anniversary today! Love you handsome guy!

He wasn't looking so great this morning so I started him back on Kanaplex. He had been off for two days. Poor baby. 

I'd share pictures but I still can't switch to the full site. Grumble.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Happy one year to you and Killian! So many great anniversaries lately! I do hope he feels better though. Sweet loves. If they lived as long as they are loved they'd be immortal. 

And Simeon did not appreciate the back and forth negative banter about the snails. His words.


----------



## Tealight03

Hehe. Simeon, I know you love the snails, but they weren't welcome. 

My mom told me sometime ago that snail didn't ask to live in my tank so I should be nice to him. It was one, not many, at that time. Didn't have the heart to tell her I crushed them. 

And Killian says thank you!


----------



## themamaj

Happy Anniversary Killian!!!!


----------



## Tealight03

Last weekend mom and I were in Petsmart. I wanted to see if they had rats. They did not. So of course I ended up in the fish section. 

A green hm girl caught my eye. When I picked up the cup I realized she was dead. So I took it to the employees. Went back to look some more. One of their "premium" bettas had severe swim bladder problems. He was completely horizontal but could right himself when I picked up the cup. An employee came over and asked if there were anymore dead ones. I pointed out the boy and she said oh it's his bladder we can treat him and took him. I should have asked her how but mom found me and was all you better not be getting another. Yeah I'm 31 thanks. 

The cups were fairly clean, and I was impressed she knew about swim bladder. Wish I could have taken him, but there's just no way I can justify spending $30 on a betta. I think he was a hm. 

On another note, they have something called twintails. They definitely did not look like dts. Hate the way they label bettas, and I especially hate the inflated price on what they call premium.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I think the premium priced ones suffer the worst, wait the longest. Most people go for the cheaper veil tails and do not really understand all the tail types and colors. It is amazing to me that they charge $15 and up for a fish and then house them so poorly...


----------



## themamaj

Twin tails are their version of double tail. Yes starting to see several lps offering premiums at premium price. Pulled a gorgeous koi off shelf at Petco and left for employees. He needed to be pulled off shelf a long time before. Very sad. It happens but clerks need to monitor stock at every shift. Nothing sits worse to me than seeing that


----------



## Tealight03

I didn't look closely but I'm not sure it was a double tail. Maybe I was just at the wrong angle. 

Yes, it kills me they suffer for so long just because they are more expensive. I looked for a coupon. One time they had a spend $30 get $10 off coupon. That's how I got Amala's three gallon. No such luck. I'm sure they wouldn't discount him. Not to mention I don't need to take on another right now. 

They should be better about checking. That one was in the first row, right up front. Nice display.


----------



## Tealight03

Ugh I couldn't login from my computer. I had emailed myself several pictures to post (I don't have a memory card on my phone). Even tried resetting my password and since I exceeded the five login attempts, the site wouldn't even take the password they emailed me. This is ridiculous.


----------



## BettaSplendid




----------



## Tealight03

Guys...the heater in Poe's tank malfunctioned and overheated. Bad. the temp is nearly 100. I had gone to feed him and he didn't appear.Super unusual for him. I started looking for him and put my hand on the tank and it was hot. I moved the tank looking for him and he moved. I put a couple inches of water in a cup and netted him. He didn't fight the net at all and is in rough shape. He is currently floating in Grayson's tank to cool down. Will see how he is in the morning. So frustrated because everything was fine before I left this morning. 

Liam's tank is a little warm. Unplugged the heater just to be safe, even though it's pretty toasty in here. The rest are fine.


----------



## Amberjp

Oh my! I hope he gets better <3 what size tank is it and what heater was it?


----------



## Tealight03

It's a three gallon with a Hydor 15 watt adjustable heater. Will not buy that brand again. I had one die on me last winter when Amala was a baby. 

Poe is doing better. Before I went to bed his cup water had cooled down and he was fluttering his pecs at me. This morning he ate and was swimming a little. 

I put him back in his tank but made him a little perch out of silk plant leaves and an IAL. He has been on patrol though. "Omg why did you move everything around? What is this doing here?" Me: um I didn't touch anything. 

Although the thermometer is currently floating, and he's giving it the death stare. 

So relieved he made it. Will go after work and get a breeder box just in case and a new thermometer.


----------



## themamaj

So glad to hear Poe is better. I had some heater scares as well not long ago. Thankfully bettas can bounce back pretty well. I have had to be much more vigilant about checking temps every day especially in summer because temps have been in mid 90s outside. Can increase my room temp and tanks.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hoping for a full recovery! I had to smile at him swimming around, inspecting. "You touched my stuff." hehe, bettas are serious about their stuff. "That plant... You moved that plant. I do like the new IAL though.... thanks...."


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks all. They are truly resilient fish. I was checking their temps but not enough. I should have checked Poe's more carefully because that heater has always ran hot. Had it turned all the way down and it was ok for awhile. Didn't expect it to stay on all day.


----------



## Tealight03

Happy Sunday all! The bettas and I are clean, for the most part. I could run the vacuum but not a big priority. Sorting through pictures to email myself to post here through my computer is a better idea. 

P.S. Poe is still doing well. Poor thing really hated his thermometer floating. Finally wiped the algae off it. Hopefully it will stay stuck to the tank now.


----------



## Tealight03

*Almost boiled betta*

A couple of pics of Poe checking things out when I put him back in the tank. Silly boy.


----------



## Amberjp

I've had trouble with my thermometer not sticking to the tank anymore too even though it's completely clean, I have to put the suction cup halfway- completely out of the water for it to stick as it refuses to stay suctioned while the suction cup is inside of the water 

Poe is looking really cute, I also love how your tank looks by the way!


----------



## Tealight03

*All grown up*

Crazy how she keeps marbling. I remember when she was a little white tadpole in a cup.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian missed one of his pellets this morning, so I had the turkey baster out gently moving plants around and such. He usually isn't willing to chase after a pellet, but there he was looking with me. Love him.


----------



## Tealight03

Amberjp said:


> I've had trouble with my thermometer not sticking to the tank anymore too even though it's completely clean, I have to put the suction cup halfway- completely out of the water for it to stick as it refuses to stay suctioned while the suction cup is inside of the water
> 
> Poe is looking really cute, I also love how your tank looks by the way!


Thanks, Amber! Poe's tank is one of the better looking. My best tank design is throwing plants in and calling it a day. Lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Thanks, Amber! Poe's tank is one of the better looking. My best tank design is throwing plants in and calling it a day. Lol.


Bettas like that though! My tanks are just a mass of tangled plants now. I cojld thin stuff out amd make it look prettier but the bettas like the mess. :wink3::grin2:


----------



## Tealight03

Good to know they like it! I personally get jealous of the people with sand and fancy driftwood and everything stays in place. Then again that's not how I live my life, so the tanks should be no different!


----------



## themamaj

Poe so cute cking his thermometer. You made pellet chasing fun for Killian. Funny how they get so curious when you start doing something in tank. Oh those glass thermometers drive me to point of insanity!!! Mine never want to stick. Let me know if find good solution. I like all your tanks!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj!

The heat has been so bad this week. I haven't slept well at all. I blame the heat. I had to unplug the heaters in all but Killian and Amala's tanks. Those two are staying around 80. 

Two funny stories. Poe's thermometer came lose again. It's currently floating by where I feed him. I try to drop the pellets on the other side of then thermometer, but he always looks for them close to the tank wall. When he sees the pellets he jumps over the thermometer to get to them. He's so funny. 

I just walked by Killian. He was sitting ther fluttering his pecs trying to get my attention, so I sat down to talk to him. He fluttered about for a while, swam to the bottom of the tank, swam back up to take a breath and swim through his tunnel. Love him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, I love that Poe jumps his thermometer rather than just go under it. That would be too easy. 

Fluttering pectorals are my weakness.


----------



## Tealight03

He's so funny. This morning I soaked their pellets in Vitachem, so they sank. He's looking frantically at the surface and I'm pointing to the pellet falling. He finally got it lol. 

Trying to take a page out of your book BettaSplendid and put things away and organize. I took a big box to Goodwill a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I always feel so much better when the house is clutter free. I clean, and it stays like that for all of a few hours. LoL. Oh well.  I am in constant amazement over how many dishes we dirty each day! It is crazy.


----------



## Tealight03

Last night was rough. Tossed and turned until midnight then was up because of the heat. Eventually went to sleep but up at 4 then again at 6. 

Trying to decide what to do since it's going to be like this for a couple more months. Cheapest option is moving my bed to the living room where the window ac is. Or I could spend a $100 and get a cheap portable water evaporator. Not sure how well it would work, so might be moving furniture today.


----------



## BettaSplendid

What about putting a fan in your bedroom doorway and blowing the cool ac in from living room? Or is it too far away? 

I cannot sleep when hot either. Hope you are able to find relief.


----------



## Tealight03

That might be an idea. The temps between the living room and bedroom has been drastically different. So not sure if it would reach. Willing to give it a try though. Was reading online about putting your top sheet in the freezer for a few minutes to get it cold. It wouldn't last long but something else to try lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I cooked dinner, did a little cleaning, vacuumed. Must clean fish tanks but so tired....


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Tealight03 said:


> I cooked dinner, did a little cleaning, vacuumed. Must clean fish tanks but so tired....


the struggle is all too real.


----------



## BettaSplendid

So I recieved an email about alpacas and heat and how to cool them off. They suggested putting several plastic containers or bags into the freezer and then setting the frozen containers in front of a fan. Maybe you can beat the heat alpaca style? I am going to try this in our school room since I have a fan in there. 

Youtube keeps suggesting minimalist videos to me.


----------



## Tealight03

Feeling for the alpacas-they have fur after all! 

I read you can put a shallow bowl of ice in front of a fan to get a swamp cooler effect. Tried putting a sheet in the freezer for 10 minutes last night and it came out cool. Lasted a few minutes lol. 

Tell Kanahan and the ladies I sympathize with their suffering!


----------



## themamaj

Boy empathize with heat issues! About 4 days with no upstairs air about put me over edge. Unit still struggling even after "fix". So sorry you have been struggling as well. I know too well what you are talking about with big temp differences between rooms. When would walk upstairs the heat would hit you like a sauna. I tried the fans, windows open, lights at min etc. Needed that alpaca remedy and sheet in freezer idea. I did do an ice pack in bra one day Lolol. It helped. What you do to beat the heat :grin2:


----------



## Tealight03

My past go to was fan in window. It was hot for a couple hours then cooled down around midnight. But last week that wasn't working. I'm going to try a bowl of ice in front of a fan. Worst case is I have to move my bed into the living room, where the window ac is. Just really don't want to do that.


----------



## Tealight03

I feel like my internal temp is messed up. At work I was freezing, and the temp was set to 74. I've been turning the ac on and off since I got home. Can't decide if I'm hot or cold. 

Poe is also doing more lounging than he used to. He's mostly active and like himself but he's been lounging in plants more. I hope he's not in pain. Then again maybe his internal temp is confused.


----------



## Tealight03

I think I set a new record for water changes: 45 minutes for six tanks.


----------



## BettaSplendid

You were on a roll! 6 tanks in one day?! Impressive. Record time too. Some of my tanks are quicker and easier than others to clean.


----------



## Tealight03

I just moved Poe to a qt tank. His lounging was making me worry. When I cupped him I noticed he was having trouble swimming. Added Kanaplex, a pinch of aquarium salt and a new IAL. He's resting on the silk plant leaves I arranged for him. 

I did some quick Googling at work and saw something about heat causing bacterial infections. Poor baby.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Try 9 tanks lol, 3 1g bowls, 2 3g tanks a 10g guppy fry tank a 10g sorority a 35g a 50g and the fry tank 

Doing the 50 is such a pain I always drain about 1/3 of the water because goldfish -_- my 35 community and sorority are completely self stabilized I literally just have to add water to keep them full and everything tests perfectly ( some how I have gotten a no maintenance set up down to an art with live plants and over the top filtration)


----------



## Tealight03

I don't have enough plants to warrent not doing water changes. Just had almost every java fern I own die off. Not sure if I will replace or not.


----------



## Tealight03

Poe is looking better. I was worried last night and this morning, but I got home and he was much more interactive. He is eating fine but having a bit of trouble swimming still.


----------



## kitkat67

Come change my tanks! They take me a year and a day!


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I just moved Poe to a qt tank. His lounging was making me worry. When I cupped him I noticed he was having trouble swimming. Added Kanaplex, a pinch of aquarium salt and a new IAL. He's resting on the silk plant leaves I arranged for him.
> J
> I did some quick Googling at work and saw something about heat causing bacterial infections. Poor baby.


Hope Poe feels better. This heat is awful. So ready for break in high summer temps. You know now that say that on heat makes me wonder if that is what affected Bo. All my others have been doing ok but wonder if stress of temps might have beem too much for him. Any relief in your air? My upstairs unit not doing well again. Need air guy on speed dial. Sounds like doing right things for Poe.


----------



## Tealight03

Kitkat, lol. 

Mamaj, it has been a little cooler. I'm sleeping better. I might have adjusted to it? The tanks are ok, although the heaters are unplugged on most. I hope it doesn't get worse before it gets better. 

Poe let me know he did not like the airstone blowing bubbles where he wanted to lay. He was giving me the why are you doing this to me look lol. Moved the airstone so his highness can rest where he likes.


----------



## Tealight03

I leave in a few days and will be gone a week and a half. Here's my problem. Poe is currently in a 1.7 gallon qt tank. I don't want to put him back in his three gallon as he's been on meds less than a week. He is much better though. And I also don't want to leave him in the qt tank because it's so small, and I won't be here to do water changes every other day. I know he won't be pooping much since he won't be getting fed but still.


----------



## Tealight03

Everyone is clean. Now if only I would start packing....

Liam had me a tad worried. I had just changed his water and he started darting around the tank then was sitting at the bottom. He stayed like that probably half an hour but is swimming now. He had me worried, but I didn't do anything differently and made sure to match the temp. 

Poe I think I will move back to his tank. I will leave the qt tank up. Mom can use the net and move him if he starts acting lethargic. 

And I will have to leave my window ac set at 78. This will keep it cool enough the tanks don't overheat but warm enough I don't have to worry about the heaters. Tried it on Saturday. Hate leaving it on while I'm not here. Part of the problem with the living room being warmer than the bedroom is the tank lights.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is great your mom is going to be checking in on them! Hope your trip goes well and safely. Smokey gets scared during water changes too, mostly if I take out the decorations. He hides in the corner at the bottom. So pitiful.


----------



## kitkat67

Lol, not taking your fish with you?


----------



## Tealight03

Long time no update, I know. 

My trip was good. I had a terrible anxiety attack before I left. Thank goodness for good friends. One of them looked up places I would eat at in NYC, plus things I should do. It was a huge help. I would share pics, but oh yeah I can't from my phone on here. 

My car was parked at the airport at the wrong time. There was a bad hail storm. I have hail damage on just about every panel plus windshield damage. My insurance deductible is only $250 so I made a claim. They totaled the car. Waiting for them to pay the lender then will go car shopping. So disappointed, but I don't want to keep paying on something that will be an automatic loss. 

Mom fed the fish three times while I was gone. I ended up leaving Poe in his qt tank. I moved him back to his three gallon about a week ago. He isn't quite the same but is doing well. 

Sad news to report. Ruby didn't come up to eat last night. I know she was fine yesterday morning. This morning still no sign of her. I took all the silk plants out and there she was on the bottom. Definitely dead. 

I have no idea what caused it. I'm a little shocked honestly. I think tomorrow I will take the tank down and store it at mom's. 

I haven't been spending much time with the bettas. They get fed and their water changed but not a lot of attention. Last night I was thinking about re-homing Grayson and Amala. I would only give them away if I knew the person would take good care of them. Definitely rules out anyone I know locally. Not sure about shipping. 

The ten gallon leaves me with two empty tanks plus the !.7 that is too small for anything but qt. Since I'm thinking about getting rid of a couple, I know I shouldn't get any more. 

Anyway, hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## themamaj

Sorry about car and Ruby. Glad you were able to have a good trip. It is great to have friends that can help out when things get overwhelming!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, mamaj.


----------



## astrummortis

My wife has anxiety, too, and she's worked VERY well since we adopted our fish. I think axious people and fish just get a long 

I have some anxiety issues, too but you know what? I found that going to NYC was extremely lovely, because I got lost completely in the crowd and no one gave me a second thought. I thought I'd be impatient and nervous and judgemental and irritable, but I actually didn't care at all about the huge mass of people there. I'm glad you had friends to help you through it! Those are the best kind!


----------



## Tealight03

Thank you! My hotel was right off Times Square. That was rather overwhelming with the crowds. One day I walked up to Central Park. The farther I walked, the lovier it got. Tomorrow I will try to get on my computer and upload pics.


----------



## themamaj

What was fave thing to do on trip? Have only gotten to see NYC from airport but bet fun place to visit. Hope you find a nice new car. Glad insurance company working with you. Had a hail stone hit back of car size of softball during a horrible storm. Miracle only that one huge dent. Pretty scary how much damage it can cause!


----------



## astrummortis

Tealight03 said:


> Thank you! My hotel was right off Times Square. That was rather overwhelming with the crowds. One day I walked up to Central Park. The farther I walked, the lovier it got. Tomorrow I will try to get on my computer and upload pics.


That'll be fun! I want to see


----------



## Tealight03

I ended up getting four plants off SNE last night. Really didn't want to, it just happened. I got wisteria, moneywort, java fern and Cabomba. Cabomba will be new for me. 

I have a theory too much light killed my java ferns. I also don't think plants are getting enough food. When Poe was in qt the snail was in his tank. I didn't bother to clean it the entire time. The plants looked fantastic! 

I need to go on a hunt for moneywort. Had a lot at one time. *Looks at Grayson.


----------



## Tealight03

Big tank cleaning night. All five tanks plus the three empty ones. The ten smelled...like I don't know what. Just off. I was taking apart the filter and there was white puffy stuff on the media. No idea. Maybe bacterial? 

Everything is soaking in a peroxide solution. I scrubbed the tank with peroxide. Wished I could have rinsed it more, but my sink and that tank were not working. Will put everything in storage. May even try to sell the three gallon.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It is so wonderful that your mom was able to come by and look after the fish a few times for you. That is really sweet. So sad to hear about Ruby passing.  She was such a sweet little thing. Your trip sounds amazing. I wonder what I would do in the city?? So much to see. Was the food good?


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, I'm lucky she puts up with us.  

This is the second time I've been to NY, so luckily I didn't have to choose between stuff. Although sometime I would like to go spend a day at Ellis Island. 

My friend found me an organic restaurant. It was delicious. I ate there twice lol. I have a hard time going off my organic cooking, so the rest of the food wasn't great in my opinion.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, that sounds good! Ellis island and an organic restaurant. Neat. There is NOWHERE to eat out locally for me. It is all chain restaurants. Lots of independently owned places around my mom though. Luckily I like to cook anyways, when I am home. I just imagine NY would have something for everyone. LOL, my thoughts are all over the place, sorry.


----------



## Tealight03

NY definitely has something for everyone. I was super happy with the organic restaurant. 

That's how it is here with the chain restaurants. It's so disappointing. Luckily I like to cook too.


----------



## Tealight03

The weather has been so nice lately. I expected it to still be hot until September. Better not get too attached, this is Colorado after all. 

Everyone is doing well. Liam has been the bubble nest expert lately. I would share pics but still can't from my phone. 

Poe is doing a lot of resting again. I gave him a Kanaplex bath the other day. Nothing is wrong other than him liking to lay on his silk plant leaves somrtimes. Hope nothing is seriously wrong.


----------



## KodaPlusMore

So sorry to hear about Ruby!!
All of your betta's are lovely, and I love all of your tanks! Just finished reading all of your journal today, it's so enjoyable to read about you little fishies every day.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh wow. Sorry about all my complaining lol. Thanks for reading about us though!


----------



## Tealight03

I got my SNE plants today! Haven't ordered in a few months. It was exciting lol. They are currently in the plant qt with Ruby's plants. 

Speaking of Ruby's plants, I had tucked a rather tall anubias behind a couple of silk plants. It looks pretty good except a couple leafs have holes in them. Google tells me it's a deficiency, maybe nitrogen. Makes sense. I think I'm starving my plants.


----------



## Tealight03

*Naughty Grayson*

My phone finally let me switch to the full site! Picture time!

Grayson has been naughty. Look at this face though....


----------



## Tealight03

*New plants*

Tonight I did water changes and added new plants to everyone's tanks. Except Killian, who has silk. Grayson and Liam were so cute checking everything out. Hopefully it will distract Gray from biting. 

Liam has been quite the bubble nest builder lately. I tried to preserve it during the water change. It ended up detached from the wall then got torn up while I was arranging plants. Sorry buddy. 

Really pleased with how Liam's tank looks. Hope the plants will do well.


----------



## Tealight03

*New York, New York*

Finally pics from my trip. Times Square, Central Park, water cruise (Brooklyn Bridge, Ellis Island and the Statue of Liberty) and the Empire State Building. I still have my ticket from the Empire State Building. Liam spent a long time looking at it. The others weren't so impressed.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> My phone finally let me switch to the full site! Picture time!
> 
> Grayson has been naughty. Look at this face though....



Oh my! HIS FLAPPER FLAPPERS! :surprise::grin2: He is gorgeous. Who needs a tail with pectorals like that? He is a dream betta. So glad you were able to share his picture.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Tonight I did water changes and added new plants to everyone's tanks. Except Killian, who has silk. Grayson and Liam were so cute checking everything out. Hopefully it will distract Gray from biting.
> 
> Liam has been quite the bubble nest builder lately. I tried to preserve it during the water change. It ended up detached from the wall then got torn up while I was arranging plants. Sorry buddy.
> 
> Really pleased with how Liam's tank looks. Hope the plants will do well.


That was a nice frothy nest. Hopefully he is not too demoralized to rebuild. Shema took it personally when I destroyed his. Liam is such a pretty color. Bettas come in such an array of colors and shapes, so amazing. I like his betta playground of a tank too. You really made a fun home for him! I love seeing the lucky ones that get good homes. Makes my day. :smile2:


----------



## astrummortis

Great NY pictures! I hope you enjoyed it, as much as stress could let you 

I love Grayson, where did you get him??


----------



## themamaj

Wow oh wow Grayson has the most incredible pectorals!!!! I bet he is a dream watching him flutter around. I love Liam's tank! Great job. He is a gorgeous boy too. Thanks for sharing NY pix. Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks all! 

I got Grayson from lil, one of our mods. He was white with a couple black spots then. He has marbled quite a bit and isn't done. He's getting a blue tint to him. 

I gave Grayson Ruby's old craft mesh tunnel. Went to feed him this morning, and he came zooming out of the tunnel. He also chewed his caudal more. Can't blame him I guess. Lots of change in his house. 

I adore Liam. We've been through so much. *Sniffle lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I just realized I celebrated Killian's gotcha day but not Liam. Terrible betta parenting. 

I got Liam around the end of July, 2015. He was a complete impulse purchase. We went through a lot of illnesses and meds, but he is completely healthy now. He is a testament to bad store conditions, and what proper care can do. 

Love him.


----------



## Tealight03

*Grayson*

Grayson's tank. It needs some re-arranging. I was busy pulling snails out to murder. I don't know where they came from!


----------



## Tealight03

*Why??*

Grayson is definitely still biting. I tried to tell him he looks ridiculous. He doesn't care. 

I feel like he's bored. Or maybe it's the bigger tank? He bit before but not so bad. Will see if he settles down.


----------



## Tealight03

Dealing with insurance today. What a mess. They were going to take the car without giving me the option of salvaging it. They even set up an appointment they didn't tell me about to sign the car over to them. Two of their representatives got a talking to. Because the best part was the appointment wasn't even in the same city I live in!

I would love to keep this car but would still owe $6-7,000 after they pay the salavage value. And I would need to buy the car outright because the lender won't hold a lean on a salvaged car. It's not worth it. 

I'm making my peace with having to sign this one over. Slowly.


----------



## themamaj

Goodness what a mess to deal with. Hope you are able to get things settled.


----------



## Tealight03

Not much to update. I got a new to me car, which is really nice. Things at work have been crazy but are starting to settle down. 

The fishies are all doing good. I have noticed Grayson has been bottom sitting the past couple days and didn't eat this morning. I gave him a blue bath and did a huge water change. He is back in his tank and is happily checking out what I moved. 

I had wanted to try him back in the three gallon to see if it would curb his biting. Wish I had remembered that before I put the five back together.


----------



## themamaj

Congrats on new car. Glad Grayson perked back up. They sure can worry us sometimes.


----------



## Tealight03

They sure can! He ate his dinner. Glad he's doing better.


----------



## Tealight03

I have to admit I spent the day watching Star Wars. Got a lot of cleaning done while I was watching though. 

Also got through three tanks. Well really two. Grayson is moving to his old three. Want to try that to see if it helps his biting. So I put that tank back up but haven't taken his old one down. Might give it to Amala. 

I was out running around yesterday in search of more Replenish. I swear I got mine at Petco in Denver. Neither Petco nor Petsmart had any. I ordered some a couple days ago but was hoping to have some for water changes today. Used extra spring water and put some Vitachem in the water instead. 

I almost came home with a baby betta. He perked up when he sae me and was flapping those little pecs. Must resist....


----------



## Tealight03

I spent a couple days at Copper Mountain for a conference. It was beautiful but given it is a ski resort none of their shops or restaurants were open for the season. I wasn't very happy having to drive ten miles to the next town to get dinner every night. Plus the conference food for breakfast and lunch was terrible. But it was a beautiful trip through the Rockies. I'd share pics but the site won't switch to full again. 

I was only gone a couple days but Killian and Poe nipped a little. Grayson nipped a lot. He barely has a caudal left. Hoping he does well in the three. 

Speaking of, I have the five empty. I'm trying to decide if I should move Amala over or take it down. Although I stopped in a Petco while I was passing through Denver and saw some beauties. Must resist getting another. Five is enough.


----------



## BettaSplendid

It is a constant struggle not to get more bettas. Must. Be. Realistic. I know I am stretched to my limits already. They look so pitiful in their little cups though... I just want to help them...


----------



## Tealight03

I know. *Remembers pitiful little baby betta*


----------



## Innerbeauty

Ah! Why do the pretty ones like to mutilate themselves?! I hope he stops when you move him.


----------



## Tealight03

I know. He looks terrible. I don't understand biting at all.


----------



## themamaj

Rockies are some of the most beautiful sites I have ever seen. Glad you got to make the trip. 

Biting drives me crazy too. Roman just started last few days. Ugggg. 

Sure is fun window shopping for bettas. Always hard walking away though!


----------



## Tealight03

So hard!

It was a beautiful drive. I need to spend more time in our lovely mountains.


----------



## Tealight03

Feels like a long time with no update. Not much is going on here. I moved Grayson back to his three gallon. Having problems with the plants not doing as well. Grayson is still biting. 

Liam's tank had a major algae bloom. The right side of the tank is covered. I put the nerite snail in. He helped some but not much. I know they prefer brown algae, but hopefully he will eat some. 

I also got a couple of those Seachem Ammonia alerts that stick on the inside of the tank. I love them! They only measure the free ammonia (the harmful kind) and you don't have to run any of the liquid tests.

Again I'd share pics but my phone still won't switch to the advanced site. Really need to get a memory card.


----------



## Tealight03

Question: my apartment is supposed to be sprayed for bugs. When I moved in my manager promised it was very mild and she has cats and turtles in other units that aren't affected. Last time I moved all of the fish except Ruby into my bedroom and put a towel under the door. I don't feel like moving five tanks right now. 

So the question is do you guys think they would be ok? My understanding is it's just a little spray in the kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oooooh I don't know. I have heard of bettas dieing from even the apartment room *below* theirs being sprayed, but that was a flea bomb I think... Same person said their rabbit was having seizures and died too. Very sad. If you do not want to move them maybe that real good cling wrap, you know the one that makes a seal so tight it is like a lid? Turn the filters off and seal the fool outta the tops of the tanks, maybe even cover that with towels.


----------



## Tealight03

I think the cling wrap is a great idea. I taped a trash bag around Ruby's tank last time. I uncovered her when I got home and she was not a happy camper. 

That's so sad about the rabbit. I've had to bug bomb in other apartments, and it was definitely not something I could tolerate. Gosh I hope I would get notified if they had to spray around me. Here they are supposed to also spray adjacent apartments to prevent stuff from spreading.


----------



## Tealight03

Well I ended up moving everyone except Liam this morning. Plus all their stuff and anything that I didn't want sprayed. My bedroom looks like a tornado hit it. 

I need to look at this as an opportunity to clean and organize. I have been wanting to re-arrange tanks anyway.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah yes, perfect opportunity to reorganize!


----------



## Tealight03

Soo I thought Liam's tank had a severe algae outbreak. Poor nerite snail ate some but wasn't making much progress. I go to clean the tank and some came right off a plant I was turkey bastering near. Hmm not normal algae. I scrapped most of it off the side but didn't worry too much. 

Google tells me it's Cyanobacteria, or aquarium slime. I sorta freaked out about the bacteria part, but it doesn't seem to be harmful. And Liam is acting fine. 

I think it started when I added Aqueon Plant Food to the tank but haven't noticed it in the other's.


----------



## Tealight03

Soo I hate daylight savings time. I've been up since 6. Wish I could say I was more productive with being up early, but no. Hopefully I can rally and clean some tanks. And unload the dishwasher and wash some pans by hand. Sigh. 

But hey the good news around here is Grayson is letting some fins grow back! Guess he likes the smaller tank. Everyone else is doing well.


----------



## themamaj

Wow I am like you Tealight in that this has felt like longest day. Maybe it getting dark at 6p is throwing me off. I am working on tanks too but sure is hard to get motivated some days!

Glad Grayson has fin growth. I am trying reverse psychology on two of my biters tonight. One that in bigger tank in smaller and smaller in bigger. So far upgrade for Chewy he is delighted hallelujah. Roman is cowering but that is typical. Maybe it will help him feel more secure and it will work like Grayson.


----------



## Tealight03

I know, and in a few months we get to do it all again! Wishing I lived in Utah lol. 

I am surprised Grayson likes the smaller tank. He is so active and curious. Thought for sure he would love the five. Hope the tank switches work for your boys!

Speaking of curious, I was turkey bastering the algae slime out of Liam's tank, and he was right there watching the pieces being sucked up. Sorry buddy, hope you didn't like being half surrounded by green slime. 

I think I'm going to have to take the tank apart and peroxide it. For now just sucked up as much as I could and used a paper towel to wipe the glass.


----------



## themamaj

Yeah depending on your light, sometimes that stuff can build quick. A couple of my high light tanks get that in corners. Just give it a good scrubbing and it will be fine. 

That is funny Grayson didn't like the 5 gallon either. That is what Roman was in. Oh to understand betta psychology!!!! 

Ugg the spring forward is worse! That one I feel like jet lagged for a week. Seem like I heard there was some discussion on not doing daylight savings. I guess pros and cons to it. The extra hour of sleep was great though!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks! When I Googled it people were talking about anti-bacterial meds. Didn't want to go that route with Liam in the tank for sure. 

Yes we'll never understand them. Saw on your journal moving to a community tank helped one. I'd like to try that with Grayson, but since he didn't like a bigger tank he probably wouldn't like a community. 

No daylight savings would be amazing! Agree, springing forward is the worst.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I have super sensitive eyes with oddly large pupils. Driving at night is unbearable! With it getting dark so early it limits my driving, I absolutely cannot be in town if there is a chance the sun will be setting and I have to drive home in the dark. Stressful.


----------



## Tealight03

I totally understand! I had cataract surgery several years ago, so I get rays off of lights (headlights, street lights, etc). Or did the eye doctor say it was because of a stigmatism? One of the two. It makes it hard to see at night regardless.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm thinking about getting a pk. I have wanted one for a while, and mamaj's new boy made me think about it. 

This was my thought process today: aww poor guy in his cup, but he looks better in his new tank. Lucky guy. I want one. Hmm I have a five and a ten empty. Should I? I could. Wait I wanted to downsize. Five is a good number. Six isn't so bad though. Maybe there will be a Black Friday Saturday? There was a half off betta sale at Petco last year. Hmm when was it...

We'll see.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I totally understand. I can't leave a tank empty long. Too many Hopefuls out there. A plakat would have fun zipping around that 10! So you're thinking of koi pattern?


----------



## Tealight03

I'm not sure about the pattern. I'm open, but koi is lovely. Hmm.


----------



## themamaj

Black Friday is good time to find tanks for good prices. I heard one store here did a super sale on Fluvals that day last year. On the lookout for deals this year too. Cant beat $/gallon sales. I bet some place will do that in next few weeks. Our Pet Supply Plus also does those sales. 

Sorry tempting you on a plakat. They are really fun if never had one. There energy level is super speed! Very funny boys. The koi are intersting because of marble gene but keep that in mind when shopping. Yellow koi tend to stay more stable. Marlie was red and white when got her. Now almost all red but tad of white and black spot. Joseph was white with orange-red/ black. Any white has turned black. Red and black are really dominant genes. My new little koi has more white dragon type scales. They pretty constantly blue over time but expect his red and black to increased too. Always fun to predict. Hope you find perfect one if decide to add another 😊


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj! Hope I can find one locally.


----------



## themamaj

Petco carries them regularly now.


----------



## Tealight03

Interesting. Haven't been in Petco in a long time.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh add to my list of wants panda corydoras. I can see it now, the ten with six pandas and a pk. I would buy sand I guess instead of having it bare bottom. What do you guys think? I recall Stormy didn't do well with guppies I think. I guess it depends on the fish, but do you guys think a pk would do ok with pandas? 

For granted I have never seen pandas locally. Not that I have noticed anyway.


----------



## themamaj

Pandas are very gentle and great community fish. They get along fine with bettas of all types. Have had no issues with cories and bettas. Do need a sand substrate as like to sift through it scavaging for food. They are great addition to tank!


----------



## BettaSplendid

That would be a heavy stocking for a 10, I would think. Oh but I guess MamaJ has hers in a 10? And they have done fine? The pandas are adorable. I don't think bettas recognize them as fish because they pretty much stay at the bottom and they completely ignore the betta. There is no response to gills and beards and betta quickly learns to ignore them, in my experience. I would definitely quarantine them before adding betta though...


----------



## Tealight03

I think I read on here it was ok for a ten but would definitely do more research. I don't know much about them besides they are bottom dwellers who like sand. And maybe cooler temps? More research...


----------



## BettaSplendid

I keep my tank around 77 or 78, which seems to be a happy medium for Psalm and his cories. When it gets cooler, the cories get reeeeally happy and then I have eggs all over the glass. Lol


----------



## Tealight03

Well I stopped at both Petco and Petsmart this afternoon. Really intent on finding someone. The majority of bettas at Petco were lethargic. Only a couple looked at me and only one danced. They had a king I felt so bad for. He could barely turn around. Also felt bad for an rt with swim bladder. 

They only had one hmpk. I think he was $15. They had a couple koi. One was probably a half moon. Didn't investigate the others. They had a couple "Paradise" bettas. 

They had a vt I liked. Pineapple with cello fins. He looked pretty good. Also had a vt with purple fins. He didn't look so good.

Petsmart really didn't have anything that caught my eye. 

Sigh.


----------



## BettaSplendid

All those sound tempting. I have yet to see paradise or koi at Petco. Sad they were lethargic though. Probably been there a long time.


----------



## Tealight03

Probably. The cups looked clean but who knows how bad the water was.  I have a feeling this store doesn't sell a lot of bettas. Or other fish.


----------



## Tealight03

Ugh ended up taking an hour nap. Had my phone alarm set for half an hour but it didn't go off. Hope I can go to sleep on time. It was weird waking up at 5 and it was dark. 

I need to get a couple tanks cleaned and my kitchen. It looks like a tornado hit it. But the soup I made with homemade chicken stock was delicious!


----------



## themamaj

Pineapple with cello fins would have come home with me. If you are ever back in the store and see him again get a picture. Would love to see that color combination.

Yes I do have 2 juli cories in a 5.5 and 6 pack cories in a 10. The 6 in 10 do fine. 6 is preferable for a shoal. My 2 juli cories will hang out together but are very independent and were solo in different tanks in store which is why I thought it might work. I wouldn't do more than that in a 5.5. I do weekly water changes though since stocking level higher. Hasbrosus cories and Hastatus cories are also dwarf size that can go in smaller tanks. If you do get Pandas locally from a chain store I would quarantine them initially and maybe do a preventative paraguard treatment just because of store exposure to community tanks. After that if seem healthy and doing well add to your betta tank. I keep my tanks a little on warm side more like 79 but I think they do like a tad cooler like Betta Splendid mentioned. I have never seen any breeding behaviors in mine but maybe because keep tank a bit warmer. 

Sorry you weren't able to find a betta you liked. Never fails when I intentionally go looking there is nothing. When I shouldn't be looking I hit the mother load lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I know that exact thing happes to me, never finding anything when I'm looking. 

I almost went back for that Pineapple cello Saturday. There were two. I'll grab a pic if I go back this week.


----------



## Tealight03

Don't you hate it when you accidently friend someone on Facebook you don't know. I didn't even realize until I got the notification they accepted my request. *awkwardly defriends said person*


----------



## themamaj

Tealighta03 said:


> Don't you hate it when you accidently friend someone on Facebook you don't know. I didn't even realize until I got the notification they accepted my request. *awkwardly defriends said person*


Lol


----------



## Tealight03

I was cleaning Liam's tank tonight, and Mr. Curious was right in the middle of the action. It reminded me of the time I was dumping old water into the bucket (I use a yogurt container to scoop water) and saw a yellow blob flowing into the bucket. I thought please tell me that wasn't what I thought it was...but it was. Scooped him right out. He was fine, even though I remember worrying because I use one clean bucket and one dirty bucket to not mix water between tanks. Poor Liam was looking around so confused then back in the tank he went.


----------



## themamaj

Poor guy. Probably wondered what big wave got him there. I remember i got Goliath one time with vacuum. He went nose into it. It didnt hurt him but it traumatized both of us. Goofball stayed clear of vacuum from then on. Curiosity gets the best of them sometimes


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my gosh. I know I would be traumatized!


----------



## Tealight03

Apparently Petco is having a $5 off sale, no minimum purchase, ends this Saturday. Got an email this morning. I think we all know what this means...


----------



## BettaSplendid

Bettas!


----------



## Tealight03

Well bad things happened at Petco. Pics are coming as soon as my computer is up. 

I grabbed the Pineapple cello right away. Looked at the others. The rt with swim bladder was gone. Several were dead. The purple vt had been moved but was still hanging on. There were two hmpks I looked at, one a little guy. 

Did a round around the fish department. Came back and two girls were looking. We chatted a bit, and I kept looking. I ended up picking up the purple boy and walking around the store. Went back. Put purple boy back. Thought about the pk. Thought I would really like a rescue. Oh but there's so many in rough shape. Then I realized what I wanted was a pk. 

I ended up with the smaller whiteish pk with spots who I had a better connection with. Although now that I type all this out I want to go back for the purple guy. 

Yes, I am downsizing lol.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> Bettas!


You called it!


----------



## Tealight03

Well slight problem, I only found one thermometer and the preset heater is at my mom's. Someone is going to be floating tonight.


----------



## Tealight03

*New boys*

Boy one is the pineapple vt. I'm not sure he's really a pineapple since he's not yellow (yet) but his scales sure do look like it. Boy two is the young pk. 

I put a couple drops of Prime in their cups as son as I got home and floated pineapple in Liam's tank and pk in Poe's. Poe and Liam both came unglued. I don't think I've ever seen Poe flare before. Poe, in fact, just had himself wedged between pk's cup and a silk plant. I thought he was dead because he wasn't moving at all. When I went to investigate he swam away then came back flaring. Don't scare me, Poe!

Name suggestions for both are welcome!


----------



## Tealight03

Ohh I made a mistake. A few actually. Problem one is I didn't acclimate the pineapple boy. Just plopped him right in. He's not looking too great. Hope he will be ok. I certainly have not acclimated bettas before (Phil). 

I'm also missing several things. Here's my shopping list: air stones, heater, filter, thermometer. Live plants at some point. 

This was clearly not a well thought out night. Fail.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh! They're both so pretty! I hope pineapple is doing better. The plakat is adorable, they always are. I wonder what color he will end up.


----------



## Tealight03

Pineapple is doing better. He's kinda a spaz. Will just float then frantically swims away. Wondering if he has a parasite. He is coloring up nicely though!

Pk is glass surfing hardcore. I'm like hello trying to talk to you lol. I wonder how he will turn out too. His scales seem thicker so not sure if he has some dragon in him. 

Both ate this morning. Pineapple stared at the pellet for a couple minutes, swam closer then gobbled it up. Little pk was a little piggy. Glad he found his pellets with all the glass surfing he was doing.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaw. Well they are opposites in their personality, or at least how they deal with new situations. It just occured to me, Pineapple is the male counterpart to Daughter's new little female betta. She is a light yellow with little black pineapple markings and clear fins. The tops of her "eyelids" looks copper.


----------



## Tealight03

They are opposites! That actually didn't occur to me lol. Aww she sounds like a cutie. Did you post a pic yet? Might have missed it. 

Can't wait to show you guys a pic of Pineapple. He is no longer cello. Not sure exactly what he is at the moment lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I don't think I got a picture of her, she was just so tiny and pale! I will try to get a good one. She is still in breeder net in Smoothie's tank. He is quite enjoying her company. She has a little java moss bed and wisteria. Just gotta get big enough to go into sorority.


----------



## Tealight03

Aww. Well can't wait to see a pic. Come to think of it, I don't think any of my wisteria survived. Curse.


----------



## Tealight03

I need to do a water change for Amala and maybe give her a blue bath. She didn't seem like herself this morning. But I'm completely exhausted. I could go to sleep right now. She has a small tank, it wouldn't take too long, right?


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my what a day. It was supposed to be a terrific day. I took the day off to go to Denver for a doctor appointment. I was supposed to have lunch with a friend, grocery shop, see grandma, see another friend and be home after dinner. 

The appointment went well although longer than expected. It took over 30 minutes to get my car out of valet parking, it started snowing hard and traffic was a mess. Lunch was good, and it was so nice to see my friend. 

By this point I ditched the rest of my plans and planned to come straight home. It took two and a half hours. There was an accident on the interstate. Plus I had run out of Denver so fast I didn't get gas. Traffic was crawling along when I realized. I think I could have gotten home but luckily I got off soon after to fill up. 

Trying to turn my day around with yoga and a glass of wine. 

To get back to bettas, after I did yoga I cleaned Amala's tank. Got it mostly down and tried to cup her for a blue bath. She has never been cupped before except maybe once when she got a new tank. Smart girl got out of it a couple times before she decided she did want those pellets I was trying to bribe her with. 

Her tank was completely disgusting by the way. Lots of plant matter and what I presume is dead moss. Her filter was slimey. I completely took the tank down and scrubbed it. Found a couple baby plants, two crypts and a java fern. Hope they make it. Gave the filter a lot of squeezing and the water turned mud brown. Gross. 

I swear I do clean her tank. 

As for the new boys, they are doing well. Pineapple is friendly but movement scared him. When I got home yesterday I talked to him and he just sat there flapping his pectorals. He jumped when I went to remove the cling wrap that is serving as a tank lid. But he came back and seemed quite happy to find dinner. Pk seemed overwhelmed but I think is doing better. Can't blame him, he has the five gallon about half full. Big space for a little guy. He already knows the lid coming off means food. Although when I got home and went to see him he did give me the "what no pellets" look.


----------



## Tealight03

I think SNE is this weekend. Does anyone know? I should't spend money but I'm going to lol.


----------



## Tealight03

The new boys took their vitamins and probiotics like champs this morning. But Killian did his usual waiting for the probiotic powder to fall off the pellet before eating it. He kills me. 

Pk has a bubble nest going! They still need names. 

Asked my mom to come over and broke the news of the new boys. I needed her to bring the non-adjustable heater and we have to go pick up our organic turkeys. She was not happy with me. She also will not be happy if I go get that purple vt today, which I might be thinking about.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> I think SNE is this weekend. Does anyone know? I should't spend money but I'm going to lol.


I need a friend who says stuff like this randomly. :laugh: I have an impossible time trying to find people locally that I can relate to.


----------



## Tealight03

Hehe. My friends don't always appreciate my randomness. Good thing we have each other online.  Speaking of randomness, I'm off to see about the purple vt.


----------



## themamaj

Post some pictures of the purple vt. I bet beautiful. Oh hadn't thought about SNE. I need to look. Yep like I need to spend more money lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Well no purple boy. They had two that resembled him. I couldn't figure out which one he was. I ended up leaving without one. Even though now that I think about it, maybe the one on the right was him. Sigh. 

I'm a little sad about it. Well sad I didn't get him Tuesday, sad their care is always terrible, sad I want to take them all home but can't and sad more will suffer.


----------



## Tealight03

In other news, mom came over. Killian is the only one she really cares about lol. She talks to him, sings to him and he just flaps his pectorals all happy. 

She thought Pineapple was interesting after I pointed out his pineapple markings. He wanted to talk to her and wouldn't turn sideways for a long time lol. She really liked pk but thought he was a girl lol. 

Then we went to get the turkeys. I about fell over. I got two, which came to $95. Last year mom was in charge of this project. I remember I gave her $60 and it only cost $20-something. So I realized today it was not organic last year. 

I went on and on about how I'm mad at her, need therapy, will probably never get over this lol. Good thing she was laughing and knew I waa being dramatic lol. But I really can't send her shopping. I know exactly what she did last year. She went for the cheapest option at Whole Foods instead of paying attention to organic vs natural. She says I'm too complicated. I say it's easy, just get organic! Lol.


----------



## themamaj

Boy I understand that feeling. Ran in to get worms for leo today and looked at bettas. One plakat has been there forever. Much paler now and was so gorgeous at first. Tugs at my heart strings every time.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hmm. That is kinda what happened when I saw the orange veiltail at Fintastic. I went back to get him and he was red. Pretty sure it was the same fish but
...


----------



## Tealight03

Gosh it is hard. I think I should stay out of the stores for a while. 

Had no idea orange could turn red. You never know with bettas I guess.


----------



## Tealight03

I have a problem with planning and organization. What am I doing for dinner? Absolutely no idea.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my gosh. I'm cleaning Pineapple's tank. Scooping water out and obviously not paying attention. Next thing I know I have 3/4 of the water out and Pineapple is nowhere to be found. I look in the bucket and there is movement. 

Got him into a cup and blue bath. Poor thing looked a little shocked lol. 

Mamaj where did we go wrong? Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Happy Thanksgiving! Hope everyone has a lovely day with friends, family and yummy food!


----------



## Tealight03

Black Friday was the worst. I waited until about 10 to go, did't find anything at Target, got overwhelmed at Walmart, argued with a cashier at JC Penny about a $10 coupon and spent an hour in line at Bath and Body Works. Ended up meeting my mom for lunch where she got to hear all about it lol. Going to try and find some more stuff online, which is what I should have done in the first place lol. 

Killian is acting strange today. Less active and I fed him this morning and he darted away. Not sure if I scared him or what happened.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Huh. That is how Antigua has been acting. He has gotten so hard to feed. Hopefully his water change today will do him some good. 

I got a whole bunch of JC Penny's coupons in the mail too. What was the cashier arguing about? Fine print? Well, I can't deal with crowds so I never do black friday. Hope you found good stuff online! I love the internet and mailman. A match made in heaven.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian is better today. Not quite back to his usual self but better than the other day. I got some probiotics down him this morning so I hope that helps. Hope Antigua feels better!

Sigh Black Friday. I found a coupon on the JC Penny website for $10 off a $10 purchase or more. I found a $12 sweater for my mom so I was pretty excited. I get up there and show her my phone and she says they were handing those out and the time was over. I said well this says 5 p.m., it doesn't say the day. She looks again and says she can't use it, so I asked if they were not going to honor the online coupon from their website. That got her so I got a gift for $4 after tax. 

Also got a good deal at Bath and Body. I overheard someone talking about a $10 off coupon and the cashier gave it to me when I asked about it. I got really lucky because she didn't have to. I couldn't find an in-store coupon on my phone while suffering in line. 

I completely feel you on the crowds. Next year all online!


----------



## Tealight03

Sigh off to D.C. tomorrow morning and still have lots to do. I used to love traveling but now sorta dread it. I'm sure it will be a good trip though. Off to pack and then clean all the tanks...


----------



## Tealight03

Tanks are done, now I just have some last minute things to pack in the morning. Feeling pretty accomplished.


----------



## Tealight03

Long week. D.C. was good but a lot of long days. I came back and it was snowing! And freezing! 

Fishies are doing good. They were excited to eat. I have those Ammonia Alerts on all the tanks now and everyone is good. Sorta surprised, especially for Pineapple's tank, but very happy the level stayed good.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Brrr. I got full body shivers reading that. Glad you're home safe. 

Have you ever compared the ammonia alert to an API ammonia test? Wondering if they have the same result. The ammonia alert sounds good... I admit to not even bothering with testing for like... *cough* a year. I would rather just change the water, lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I haven't compared the two. My understanding is the API measures both bad and good ammonia (so a positive test could really mean good ammonia) while the alerts only measure the bad ammonia. What I like is you can see the sensor changing colors, thus the level rising. I think they only last a year though.


----------



## Tealight03

Hmm saw a white string hanging from Killian. I'm kinda shocked. Good thing I have Prazi.


----------



## Tealight03

So my plants were supposed to be delivered Saturday but arrived at my mom's today. I asked her to put them in a tupperware container and under a light because I didn't want to go out there today. 

So she calls me with a million questions. 

Mom: Hornwort, what is that? Water sprite, java fern, moss ball, what are they? Why do they have weird names?

Me: Mom, put them in some water. 

Mom: Can I put them all in one container? What kind of light? How long does the light have to be on? What is this white bag that has sand in it?

Me: I think that's a heat pack. Throw it away. 

Mom: Really?

Me: Yes! Throw it away! Put them all in the same container. Turn the light on when you get home and off when you go to bed. Anymore questions? Good thing I didn't send you a fish!

Mom: Thank God. 

She is crazy lol.


----------



## themamaj

Lol sounds like me trying to explain something to my family. Plants in water...haha not brain surgery


----------



## Tealight03

I guess we just don't understand how others think fish stuff is complicated. It's just so simple, plants in water lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I laughed, "moss ball" is a weird name? Good thing it wasn't labelled "Marimo", hehe. 

When I first stumbled into Petsmart determined to get a filter, I admit, I was confused and overwhelmed. All the types of filters and inserts and carbon and everything had me totally confused. And also confusing was the live plants when I decided to try them. I started out with a moss ball.


----------



## Tealight03

It is overwhelming at first. Funny how we think it's just so simple now.


----------



## Tealight03

It's been freezing here the last couple of days. My phone says it's 21 degrees right now. Brr! It wasn't supposed to snow here but it did last night. Hope it warms up this weekend. 

Killian isn't looking well. He has generally been slower lately. He was on Prazi but seemed to get worse. I did another water change thinking maybe I gave him too much. It was only two drops but he's in a 2.5 gallon. He was pretty active and ate this morning, but tonight is laying in his tunnel and didn't interact with me. He hasn't used his tunnel much in over a year. At least he's close to the surface. 

Trying to decide if I should dose Prazi again or maybe Kanaplex. Would probably do another water change before trying Kanaplex. Did one Sunday then again Tuesday and haven't added any meds since. 

Still think it's parasites though. Haven't seen any poop since the white thing hanging off him.


----------



## Tealight03

The new guys still don't have names. Pineapple might stay Pineapple. But for pk I have toyed with Jude and Tristan. 

Why do I always have people names for pets? And I really have no theme. I guess Killian and Liam are Irish names. Amala just came to me. I got Poe right after seeing Star Wars. Ruby also just came to me. Phil I named after Philadelphia because I was thinking about moving there at the time. Grayson took a while to name. I think I said it, after saying many other names, and it seemed to stick.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian is better. Might have just caught him napping the other day. Haven't noticed any poop but also haven't changed his tank yet. 

I got my plants from my mom today. She says they don't look very good. Well mom, they aren't submerged. She looked at me like I was crazy lol. They don't look too bad though. 

I went to the mall because I needed to have my oil changed. I needed it changed at least a month ago. It was completely insane. But I picked up a couple things and am done Christmas shopping! So glad to be home though.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah, mom... _aquatic_ plants. I am so glad Killian is feeling better-and you survived the mall trip. I feel our personalities are veeery similar.


----------



## Tealight03

I do too lol. I know you've mentioned alone time before. 

I'll go on poop patrol today. Kill has those darn bladder snails in his tank. No idea how they got there as he has no live plants. Maybe they introduced something? Problem because they came from Grayson's tank and are now in Liam and Poe's too.


----------



## Tealight03

Well still no poop in Killian's tank. For weeks there has been little brown specs. At first I thought it was a pellet he didn't eat that broke apart. Maybe he just has some kind of digestion issue? Added epsom salt last night and he looks less bloated today. 

Also added the new plants after water changes. Note to self: I have killed all of my wisteria and moneywort. Got more moneywort in my new order. Put half in Pineapple and half in pk's tanks. 

This morning pk was so cute. He was just hanging by the moneywort and kept swimming around it. Hope it doesn't die on us buddy. I also filled his tank up the rest of the way. Hope he enjoys the extra space!


----------



## Tealight03

I was just sitting here talking to Killian. He flapped his pecs and danced a little but then swam off to check out todays's visual stimulation (a calendar beach picture). Well fine then lol. 

Speaking of visual stimulation, I had some leftover wrapping paper. Bright red with silver snowflakes. I have some in front of Liam's tank and Grayson's. I came home and Liam is still looking at it. He will swim around then come back. Not flaring but quite interested. Silly boy.


----------



## themamaj

How cute! I love how they love to investigate each new thing.


----------



## Tealight03

Me too! Killian hardly likes to look at stuff. I wonder if it is the color in this particular picture. Funny what they respond to.


----------



## BettaSplendid

That is adorable. Wrapping paper is the perfect thing! I play you tube videos of male betta for the girls. LoL. They are glued to the glass watching.


----------



## Tealight03

I might try that. Amala is next to Grayson but I don't think they can really see each other. 

The wrapping paper was good. I don't decorate so they don't have anything special during the holidays. I think they would like the lights. Maybe next year. 

We're in for a big cold spell. The high tomorrow is supposed to be 15 degrees with snow. Had to cancel most of my plans, because of course they were out of town plans. Sigh.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Its been below zero here with wind chill x.x


----------



## Tealight03

Where are you? I remember Boston being like that. It has been pretty cold all week but then today was almost 60. Colorado is weird.


----------



## Tealight03

Whaa snow. Resolves to move to a warmer climate.


----------



## Tealight03

Would you guys qt shrimp? Thinking of getting a few ghosties to start. Poe's tank seems most stable. 

Also thinking about setting up the ten and ordering some corydoras. I'd keep them in qt then move pk over.


----------



## Tealight03

New resolution: find an apartment with laundry in unit. It's cold out there! 

I think we only got a few inches but it's not melting so the roads are a mess. When I got up this morning my phone said it was -17. Now it's up to 13. 

I should have gone to the store before this storm but part of me thought I'd be able to keep part of my plans so I would have gone shopping in Denver. Silly me. 

Oh well, good weekend to stay home and clean and work on tanks. Hope everyone is warm!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yesterday wasSO WARM we enjoyed it outside. Today is freezing butt cold and overcast and wet, oh with wind too. Dreadful. 

I am not sure about qt shrimp. I would for sure if I had other shrimp, not sure if they can pass mess on to fish or not. A question for google! Those pygmy corydoras are adorable, look into those.


----------



## Tealight03

At least you didn't have snow lol. I only went out to go grocery shopping today. 1. The stores were packed. 2. Everything was slush. Hope the highway is ok tomorrow. 

Hmm I think shrimp disease can only affect other inverts. Although I found something about a worm. Eww. 

I think I would qt. Everyone is doing really well, so I wouldn't want to chance it. Although Poe seems to be top-sitting a lot. Might give him a Kanaplex bath.


----------



## Tealight03

So being stuck in the apartment for three days gave me the urge to clean. It looks great, although I want to get rid of more stuff. 

Mom came over to get the turkey today. She sang Jingle Bells to Killian. It's their thing. And he just sits there flapping his pecs all happy. He definitely didn't swim away to go look at his calendar lol. I have tried to sing Jingle Bells to Kill and he just looks at me like what are you doing to me. 

Liam on the other hand wouldn't even look at her because he was busy with his snowmen wrapping paper. She also doesn't sing to any of the others. Maybe that would have gotten his attention.

She had a nice talk with Pineapple and called him friendly even though she thinks Pineapple is a weird name. She really likes Triston too.


----------



## themamaj

Dreaming of snow here...

I like the wrapping paper idea!


----------



## Tealight03

Hope everyone had a good holiday! Mine was pretty good. 

I had two things to return today. Was hoping to get cash because I wanted to use the money for a stainless steal pot. Long story short I ended up with store credit from both stores. 

So mom and I are at Barnes and Noble and I have $13 store credit. I found a couple books but they were way more than $13. My mom was all but then you'd only have to pay X. Um no the idea today is not to spend money lol. 

Then we went to Ross to look at the pots. The one I wanted was $34. She had given me cash for one of my store credits so again you only have to pay X. Whaa everything is more expensive than it should be. Also I'm super cheap lol. I ended up getting one that was a little smaller but was $10 cheaper. 

All the fishies are doing well. Need to get the algae cleaned out of Liam's tank again. I also saved him more wrapping paper. Mom really didn't believe he liked it. Or that I knew he did. Well remember when you came over and he wouldn't look at you because he was looking at snowmen? Sure, I sound like the crazy one.


----------



## MysticSky22301

We had thunder storms for Christmas it was sad


----------



## Tealight03

Boo. We had wind. It seemed worse than it probably was. I was happy it wasn't snow.


----------



## Tealight03

Poe and Amala are celebrating their one year gotcha days. I remember I went to Petco and wasn't happy with the condition of the bettas. The cups were ok, they were just lethargic. But I saw a little white baby that caught my attention. 

I went to Petsmart next. When I saw Poe I grabbed him and couldn't put him down. A few days later I was still thinking about the baby so I went back to Petco to get her.

I was living with my mom at the time. I got the tank set up before she found out I had him. And I smuggled Amala's cup in my purse a few days later. 

Poe is named after a character in Star Wars (had just seen the new movie) and Amala's name just came to me. 

Both of them have been through a lot. We moved once, Poe's heater almost boiled him and Amala's heater died and she almost froze. Poe is active and curious. He loves to say hi and stare at whatever it is I give him to look at. His plants are doing very well. 

Amala is active and has an attitude. She looks at me like "what is it you want" all the time. She doesn't seem that interested in having stuff to look at. I have killed most of her plants. 

Love them.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Adorable updates! I love the wrapping paper and your mom singing to them. Try making their likeness out of playdoh and sticking it to their tanks. Antigua is all like, "INTRUDER!!"


----------



## Tealight03

Lol I saw you had done that. Playdoh Antigua looked good!


----------



## Tealight03

Well Mr. Poe isn't doing well. I have been noticing him top sitting a lot. In fact I can't remember the last time he was not in the right corner of the tank. But he always swam over to eat so I wasn't too worried. Well this morning he swam over but he was clearly struggling to swim. 

I cupped him and gave him a Kanaplex bath. He looked really bad when I got home. I wasn't sure he was still alive. He finally moved a pectoral.

I set him up with a one gallon qt tank. No meds right now. I wonder if it's swim bladder with the way he's moving. There was a huge poop in the cup, but he doesn't look bloated. Possibly because of the recent pooping. 

I hate that he isn't feeling good. Hope he makes it.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aww, Poe. This is the only bad thing about bettas.


----------



## Tealight03

It's hard. 

I'm pretty sure it's just swim bladder though. He seemed to be getting around better this morning. He is not happy with me for not feeding him...


----------



## Tealight03

Happy New Year!

We're all doing well. Poe pooped again and is moving around better. I have to say that I haven't done too well with fasting him. He fasted for a day then I couldn't take it anymore. He got a couple small pellets for a couple days. Today I'll give everyone brine shrimp. 

Wednesday I leave for D.C. for a couple days. So that will be a couple fasting days for Poe. 

Well I'm going to try making Paleo pizza tonight with almond flour. Wish me luck! Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Is it possible for a betta not to like brine shrimp? I gave it to the new boys for the first time last week. Pineapple took a bite but didn't seem too interested. Today it was the same thing. I'm looking at him like he must be crazy. Meanwhile Amala acts like a little shark chomping them down.


----------



## themamaj

Yes I have a few finicky eaters too though like you cant figure out why. Hope you have good trip to DC!


----------



## Tealight03

Who wouldn't like brine shrimp? They're delicious, I'm sure lol. He eats his NLS pellets no problem, so I really shouldn't complain. 

Thanks!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am so curious what you do for work. LoL seems you're on the move a lot! 

The girls are more satisfying to feed, for sure, little sharks. I turn off all the ligjts, cover the aquarium, and then drop in the cory food into the pitch black tank... I still wonder if the girls' get their food though. All of them look too plump. I hope cories aren't starving. 

Are you still thinking of getting cories?


----------



## Tealight03

Well I work for a national nonprofit. One of our big offices is in D.C. so I get to go there often. 

Yes I am thinking of getting cories, just haven't gotten the ten gallon set up yet. Plus I think I'll have to order them because I can't find them locally.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Huh! I see cories everywhere fish are sold. Petsmart, Petco, Petsupplyplus, independent shops. They probably would be healthier if you ordered them and they didn't get mistreated by petshop though. I would like to get some pygmy corydoras but haven't found them locally. They are smaller and more active and do not stay just at the bottom. Very cute.


----------



## Tealight03

Yeah I'm thinking about ordering them. Like you said, they'd be healthier. It just seems like a big project. I'd have to buy sand after all. Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I just took Liam's tank down and gave it a good scrub. It was disgusting. And covered in the algae slim stuff. He barely has any plants left. Which makes me sad. Can't figure out why Poe's java ferns do so well and the other tanks are struggling.


----------



## Tealight03

Liam is on patrol. All "you cleaned. And moved my stuff. Why did you move my stuff?" Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Well the trip went well. Got back and everyone is fine, although Poe is still having some trouble. Was hoping a few days of fasting would fix him up but no. He is pooping so that's good. 

Funny story (not really) someone I sat next to on a flight was caughing the entire time. I knew I was going to get sick and sure enough I have the start of a cold. So not what I needed.


----------



## themamaj

Oh no. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, mamaJ!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Urgh, that is awful, being trapped next to a cougher.  I hope it passes soon. 

Sweet Poe, hope he also recovers. Bet he was happy to end his fast!


----------



## Tealight03

Yes he was very happy to get fed. This morning I noticed he laid on his side after eating. Now wondering if it is swim bladder. He is pooping and while he doesn't look as bad as he did, there is something off.


----------



## Tealight03

The power went off a couple times this morning. Not long thankfully. I didn't realize how loud the tanks are until they roared back on.


----------



## Tealight03

*Triston*

Picture time! Have I mentioned it's a big pain for me to upload pictures? Really wish I could from my phone. 

Anyway, here is Triston! Still not loving the name, but I'm to lazy to find something else. I think he's turning out quite lovely.


----------



## Tealight03

*For shame, Grayson*

Did I mention Grayson bit while I was gone? He had let his caudal grow so nicely. Hope he stops. Sigh.


----------



## Tealight03

*Amala*

Amala is too cute. Can't believe she was a little white dot when I got her.


----------



## Tealight03

*Pineapple*

And last but not least is Pineapple. He is doing well. Although I'm a little concerned about the edge of his caudal. I want to say that dark edging is natural coloring but am not really sure. His ammonia levels have always been 0 (according to the ammonia alert) and he gets frequent water changes.


----------



## Tealight03

Well I had to start Poe on Kanaplex. He looked terrible and had wedged himself in a corner. He looks better today. I would say his issue isn't sbd as he is definitely pooping frequently.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Picture time! Have I mentioned it's a big pain for me to upload pictures? Really wish I could from my phone.
> 
> Anyway, here is Triston! Still not loving the name, but I'm to lazy to find something else. I think he's turning out quite lovely.



Here is my true reaction:

:surprise:

Omg he LOOKS LIKE ANTIGUA!! 

:grin2:

*SQUEAL*


he is beautiful, haha, of course I would say so, seriously he looks like Mr. Tee's (Antigua) brother! 
Love him!


----------



## Tealight03

I thought he was turning out like someone, just couldn't remember who!


----------



## Tealight03

Made it through four tanks tonight. Also pulled four bladder snails (I assume) out of Poe's qt tank. I know there is more in his actual tank. I really dislike them. Speaking of, I saw one in Killian's tank but forgot to go on a snail hunt when I cleaned that tank. 

Speaking of snails, my nerite snail is MIA. I cleaned Grayson's tank but couldn't find him. I did find some snail poop so hopefully he turns up. 

I don't think snails are for me...


----------



## MysticSky22301

Bladder snails are rather easy to get rid of, well keep controlled. Use a piece of zukini in your tank for a few hours ^^


----------



## Tealight03

MysticSky22301 said:


> Bladder snails are rather easy to get rid of, well keep controlled. Use a piece of zukini in your tank for a few hours ^^


Thanks, I'll give that a try. I think I heard lettuce is good too.


----------



## BettaSplendid

My Nerite buries himself in the gravel by day.


----------



## Tealight03

No gravel but there is a lot of plant debris. Hope he comes out.


----------



## Tealight03

I put a piece of lettuce in Poe's normal tank and just found about five small bladder snails on it. Also pulled another four out of his qt tank. 

Poe is still the same. He looks better than he did a few weeks ago but not back to himself yet. For granted, he's been on antibiotics less than a week. But I'm a little worried he won't be 100 percent. He's been through a lot. 

Tomorrow is preventative pest control spraying day. Usually I move all the smaller tanks into my bedroom. So not in the mood to do that. Not that I ever am I guess. Will do it in the morning.


----------



## Tealight03

Well got three tanks moved to the bedroom and the rest covered up this morning. I got home and there was a note from the manager that the heat and hot water had been out. Should be fixed now but it may take a while to get hot water back. It doesn't bother me, just a little worried about the two tanks that don't have heaters. I may float Pineapple and Poe in other tanks tonight. Hoping the hot water is back by morning!


----------



## Tealight03

I'm thinking of cleaning Poe's old tank and moving Pineapple to it. I don't feel like Poe is going to get better or back to his old self enough to fully use and enjoy that tank. But then again what is he makes a full recovery? Not sure what to do.

I also need to get the ten gallon from mom's at some point and move Triston over. Then I would either move Amala to the five and take down Amala's three, or leave Amala in the three and take down the five. So many decisions!


----------



## themamaj

Haha you sound like me moving around tanks 😊


----------



## Tealight03

I know!


----------



## BettaStarter24

You could put Pineapple in Poe's tank, keep Poe where he is and if he makes a full recovery put him in the 5g. And take down the 3g. Or get another fish for the 3g.


----------



## Tealight03

Not a bad plan. I was thinking about getting another. Can't have any empty tanks! Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Found the nerite! Moved him into Poe's three gallon for some yummy algae breakfast. 

Speaking of that tank, decided to give it to Pineapple. Poe just doesn't seem to be improving.


----------



## Tealight03

I got Killian's tank and Poe's qt and old tanks cleaned out. Found about five snails in the three gallon. Funny how they all migrated to where nerite was munching on some brown algae. Like they didn't realize they should eat it or something. I have some zuchini so I'll try that to make sure I got them all. 

I haven't moved Pineapple yet. Might feed him an early dinner then move him. I'm happy to have another resident in that tank. It was looking pretty empty!


----------



## Tealight03

Pineapple is enjoying his new tank a lot. He has been exploring since last night. I just walked by the tank and he came up to the top and looked at me like today was the best day in his little life. I'm projecting, I know. 

That tank has resided on my desk since I moved last. I enjoy sitting down and having someone greet me. I have many happy memories of Poe coming to see me when I'm there. 

But I might move it over to the table Amala and Grayson are on. Pineapple was next to Grayson when he was in the 1.7 gallon. Grayson was always quite interested in what was going on next door. I think it was a good distraction for his biting. 

Wish I could fit Grayson on my desk but there's no way. Plus the middle of the desk is starting to sag.


----------



## Tealight03

Guess who is doing better? Yes, Poe. Of course after I gave his tank away. But I think I have a plan for him. 

I picked up the ten from mom's for Triston. So I'll move Tris to the ten, Amala to the five and Poe to the three. Phew, this sounds exhausting! 

I leave for Albuquerque tomorrow. Mom is coming with me this time, which should be nice. I am so overwhelmed today though. I had an eye appointment, need to get an oil change, pack, clean tanks and my apartment is a disaster. The eye appointment place called this morning having problems with my insurance. I said well it wouldn't go through because I haven't had that insurance in almost two years. I needed to call my insurance company and get some special id because apparently my insurance id didn't work. I cancelled the appointment. Too much to do today and I'm overwhelmed. 

I should be trying to get everything done today, but instead I'm thinking about changing tanks and how I can better organize my closets when I get back. Lol.


----------



## themamaj

Have a great trip


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks!


----------



## Tealight03

I've accomplished next to nothing today. I did get a box of stuff to Goodwill. Still have stuff everywhere though. It dawned on me that my lease is up soon and maybe I could transfer to a two bedroom. Because clearly getting more space for all my crap is a better option than getting serious about getting rid of stuff. 

The worst part of this plan is that I talked to the manager and she showed me a remodeled two bedroom. It has a nice storage closet that I don't have now. And it's remodeled. But it's $140 more than I pay now and I'm a super cheapskate.


----------



## BettaSplendid

New apartment sounds lovely. Maybe it would be cooler this summer too. I remember you were hot... 

The trip sounds great! Will be super fun with your mom! 

I am so glad Poe is doing better. Giving away his tank is better than any med. LoL


----------



## Tealight03

I know, BettaSplendid! He turned right around. Silly boy. 

Well I had decided to stay where I am just because I didn't want to move lol. My mom also was not in favor of moving tanks again, even though it was only one building over and wouldn't have been as bad as say oh, when I moved from Denver lol. 

We had a good time in Albuquerque. I wanted to take mom to the Sandia Mountain Tram but it was closed two days because of high wind. She was happy with Old Town and the Casino though. 

Grayson took some bites out of his caudaul again. He was only without food for two days. I told mom next time I leave I'm taking him to her house lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Does anyone have a small pet recommendation? I can't have dogs or cats but believe everything else is fair game. 

I wouldn't want a bunny because I have no outdoor space. Have considered box turtles or hermit crabs. Or more fish. Told mom I wanted to set up a big community tank. She was not pleased. It would suck to move it, I'll give her that. 

Are guinea pigs friendly? I want to like rats but I'm not sure I could actually have one. Also really don't like birds. Sigh.


----------



## themamaj

What about a hamster? Small cute and easy. I have had guinea pigs in past. Mine was friendly but cage was more work. Leopard geckos are also very fun pets.


----------



## Tealight03

That might be an option. I remember getting bit pretty badly by a dwarf hamster. I think it was older when I got it and wasn't handled. Not its fault, just always gives me pause. 

I had gerbils, ferrets, box turtles, bettas and the hamster growing up. Seems like a lot now. Have very fond 
memories of the turtles and ferrets. And of course the bettas!


----------



## themamaj

Wow ferrets would be neat. Saw a chinchilla at Pet Smart which was cute. I love box turtles. My dad raised them growing up. We had a pen in backyard and keep about 12. They oddly would stay there even when hybernated. I guess knew they had a good thing going. We fed them all kinds of veggies and were so tame they would crawl up on fence and beg. Pretty funny.


----------



## Tealight03

I researched them about a year ago because I wanted to get one. Apparently you're supposed to give them frozen mice? When I had them we gave them veggies and fruit. I remember one really liked lettuce and strawberries.


----------



## Tealight03

Went to Petsmart just to look. Everything was sleeping lol (rats, hamsters, ferrets). Gosh the prices were ridiculous! 

Of course stopped at the bettas. They had some lookers and lots of red and blue vts. There was one vt who looked like a mix between Pineapple and Liam. At least Liam when I first got him. There were also three babies. Seriously debated getting one but talked myself out of it. Will check out Petsmart tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

Most places are pretty good to let you hold if ask.


----------



## Tealight03

I was thinking about it but then didn't want to get bit because it got woken up lol.


----------



## halleyana

I had rabbits for years, mine were indoor and potty trained. They did tricks and mine hopped around the house (supervised). My last bunny could play fetch and went for walks on a leash. No matter what you decide on I would look for local breeders before buying at a big box store, they're really expensive.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I've had rabbits, hamsters, ferret, and a rat. The rat was demons spawn but I hear not all of them are like that. I currently have a 3 legged Syrian hamster who is the sweetest thing. Got her a little older as an adoption from Petco after she was surrendered by former owner. No idea how old she is or how she lost her leg but she was just fine with being handled pretty quickly upon getting home with me. I love hamsters as nice small pets. Though bunnies are really adorable too. 

Now I haven't heard about giving Chinchillas frozen mice...that just seems odd...


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks both of you. I would have really thought bunnies wouldn't be indoor pets but I guess not.


----------



## Tealight03

At the mall to get my oil changed at Sears. They said it was going to be 3.5 hours. I have spent a 1.5 hours wondering around. Bought a sweater at J.C. Penny for $9. Currently sitting in the food court eating a Lara Bar (good thing I brought a snack). There is no book store, pet store or coffee shop. Might walk to Target. I think this is the last time I get my oil changed here.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian gave me a scare this morning. I went to feed him and couldn't find him. Then I saw a red blob under a plant leaf. I'm thinking the worst and move the plant. He came forward and straightened out. Couldn't tell if he was breathing or not but let him be. A little while later he was at the top of the tank still lethargic but at least he had moved. A couple hours later he was back to fluttering around the tank and was asking for breakfast. 

Thankfully he's ok! Might need to do some rearranging to make sure he can't get himself stuck again.


----------



## themamaj

These boys can find very unlikely places to get in trouble. Glad he is feeling better tonight.


----------



## Tealight03

Mine usually behave lol. With the exception of Macklin getting stuck under the sponge filter.


----------



## Tealight03

What a week. Poe had a couple of terrible days. He looked like he was having seizures. Googled and found information about parasites. He definitely didn't have Ick. I started him on Prazi and he is doing better. Poor guy. 

Went in to pay my rent and there was a new manager. She said the other one left suddenly. I really liked the other manager. And she knew about my betta obsession and was fine with it. I had to sign a new lease today and asked about the pet policy (because I was looking at getting a box turtle or something). There was no pet policy in the lease, and she said the policy was no pets. I said well when I moved in fish were fine so it's going to be a problem if that changes. She literally couldn't find anything in my previous lease about fish or pets at all and wouldn't put anything in writing that they were ok. I highly doubt it will be an issue. She was just so stern about no pets so I'm worrying. I know I would win an argument about it regardless because there is literally nothing in writing. 

Ideally I'd like to be able to buy a house or condo. Then pets wouldn't be an issue. Sigh-someday.


----------



## Tealight03

So funny story, I bought new shelves for my pantry thinking they would be longer than my current ones. I unpacked them and they looked like they'd work. After I got everything moved and the new shelves in the closet I realized they really weren't any bigger. So everything got switched back. 

The good news is I got everything cleaned and arranged and it looks much better. Also planning to set up the new shelves in the dining room and move Amala, Grayson and Pineapple there so I can get rid of the table they are on. 

I went to change Poe's tank and he ended up in the dirty bucket. It was at least a good opportunity for a blue bath and to completely clean his tank. Going to keep him on Prazi this week.


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam*

BettaSplendid, thought of you yesterday.

Snail has been in his tank for a couple weeks and he hasn't shown any interest. Then yesterday I walk by and am a little shocked lol. This morning there was a snail shaped hole in the bubble nest. Poor Liam.


----------



## Tealight03

For those that have ordered frozen food from Drs. Foster and Smith, how long does it stay frozen? I was supposed to get daphnia today but I forgot about it and left before it arrived. Will it last until tomorrow? We don't have a freezer in the office, but I can take a couple ice packs or buy ice.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> BettaSplendid, thought of you yesterday.
> 
> Snail has been in his tank for a couple weeks and he hasn't shown any interest. Then yesterday I walk by and am a little shocked lol. This morning there was a snail shaped hole in the bubble nest. Poor Liam.


Was Liam dancing? Simeon would get so excited when a snail would "visit" his nest. It had to be a pond snail, not a trumpet snail.


----------



## Tealight03

Hmm I don't think I'd say dancing. He was patroling though. Also I'm pretty sure he just made the nest around the snail. Snail is on the other side of the tank now and he hasn't bothered it. Nest is still kinda there.


----------



## Tealight03

The daphnia survived. I went to feed some to Killian and it took him forever to come up. Using a toothpick wasn't easy, so I got the turkey baster and sucked a little up. That kinda freaked Killian out. I know he ate some but not sure how much. I tried to tell him I ordered him special food that was going to help him. He wasn't buying it. 

I gave Liam pellets. I usually drop them in and get his attention with my finger and he follows it to his food. It took forever to get his attention tonight. I give up, boys. Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian's hatred of daphnia continues. The other night he ate quite a bit then swam to the bottom of the other side of the tank. Quite strange. Wonder if his tummy was upset. 

He has eaten brine shrimp and pellets since then and has seemed ok. Might try more daphnia tonight. Does anyone have any other ideas? I think it's some kind of digestion issue. He is bloated but no raised scales. He doesn't poop normally but I do find little spots. He is on Epsom salt. 

Poe is looking better though. I just sat at my desk, and he started dancing. Sweet boy. 

I went into Petsmart today. Was kinda looking for a new friend. Saw several lookers. One red vt was quite interactive despite very clamped fins. Kinda thinking about going back for him. The vts always pull at my heart.


----------



## Tealight03

*Meet Xander!*

Well you guys know I went back to Petsmart today. Yesterday he was in the front row. He wasn't there today. I started moving cups and found a red vt. Full fins, nope not him. I get all the way to the back and see a red blob. It was my red blob! Lol. Usually when something like this happens (remember purple Petco boy) I second guess myself and think it's not the same one. But this boy with the clamped fins and sweet eyes I was certain of. 

We also checked out live plants, he would need some after all, and found a couple Anacharis in a tank (not the tube variety). I flag an employee who comes over to help. I asked him if they had Cory Doras. He said they had some catfish and probably had Pandas. Yes! Let me see, although I don't have a tank set up. So off Xander and I went with our live plants to look at the Pandas. They were itty bitty and adorable. I said I'd have to set the tank up and come back. The employee said bettas are a good impulse. Umm ok. I wanted to ask him how long Xander had been there but didn't. All the other bettas looked great. I'm not sure if he just came in sick or has been sitting there for a long time. 

When we got home I put a drop of Prime in and floated Xander in Liam's tank. Liam is so friendly lol. I set up the 1.7 gallon and did a Peroxide bath on the plants. Did I mention I paid $9 for two bunches? Ridiculous lol. Supposedly they are hardy and easy to grow, so I promise not to complain if they grow and I can spread them to all the tanks. If I don't kill them first.  

Back to bettas, Liam flared and went on patrol while my sweet Xander tried to hide. I imagine he must have been thinking "what happened, I was supposed to be going to a good home. Now I'm about to get killed by this crazy fool."

After I had the tank set up and percolating, I pulled Xander out and put a drop of meth blue in. Sat him on the desk and he just stared at me with those sweet eyes. He's very friendly. I remember Pineapple being so skittish. 

I acclimated him and set him free a couple hours ago. Tomorrow I need to go get him a hide. I hope clean water and Aquarium Salt will fix him up.


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam and his snail*

Liam is a nut. 

He flirted with the snail more today. 

He was angry someone was in his tank. 

Then I took one of his plants out to give to Xander. We have to be sharers, Liam. I gave him a bigger, better plant. He has five gallons of space after all. Well after I had pulled Xander out, pulled the plant out and put the new plant in, he went and pouted. Quite a while later I realize I left the lid off his tank. I go over and can't find him. I call his name and he comes shooting out from behind a plant, conveniently on the other side of the tank (the side I didn't change). 

I wonder what he was thinking. Does he know his name? The sound of my voice? Did he think I had something for him? Or did he see me and came out? Did he come out just to demand his old plant back? I don't know. Currently he's swimming about on the good side of the tank.


----------



## Tealight03

*Poe and Killian*

Poe and Killian are my problem children. 

Killian has been eating his daphnia. The other night he ate quite a bit then went and sat on the bottom of the tank. Figured it gave him an upset tummy. Today he has been pretty interactive. I gave him his weekly clean and found a couple normal-ish looking poops. Yay! Maybe we're making progress. More daphnia tonight! 

I'm not sure Poe will ever be back to normal. I'm sure his near boiling death really took a toll. I really don't want to start him on antibiotics again. There for a while I thought he had sbd, but he is definitely pooping a lot (see picture-I did change his tank a few days ago so that's like two days of poop). He does get excited to see me and dances, he just has a buoyancy problem.


----------



## Tealight03

Today I also switched out my shelves and moved Triston over to the bottom shelf. My plan is to order sand online (so much cheaper than the $30 Petsmart wanted), set up the ten, get the Pandas, qt them for a few weeks then put Tris there. I plan to buy a stand for the ten then will have the shelves, hopefully for Amala, Grayson and Pineapple. Then I need to re-organize my closet, hopefully with this extra set of shelves making a huge difference in my disorganized life. 

Triston was not happy with the change. I could probably move him to an upper level, just figured the bottom would be easiest for now. 

Also got four tanks cleaned plus Xander set up. I really need to organize and clean. Maybe that's something that I can work on this week. Fish were way more important today. 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend! I'm off to feed the boys and girl, clean the kitchen then hopefully go to bed. Sleep has not been my friend lately.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Well you guys know I went back to Petsmart today. Yesterday he was in the front row. He wasn't there today. I started moving cups and found a red vt. Full fins, nope not him. I get all the way to the back and see a red blob. It was my red blob! Lol. Usually when something like this happens (remember purple Petco boy) I second guess myself and think it's not the same one. But this boy with the clamped fins and sweet eyes I was certain of.
> 
> We also checked out live plants, he would need some after all, and found a couple Anacharis in a tank (not the tube variety). I flag an employee who comes over to help. I asked him if they had Cory Doras. He said they had some catfish and probably had Pandas. Yes! Let me see, although I don't have a tank set up. So off Xander and I went with our live plants to look at the Pandas. They were itty bitty and adorable. I said I'd have to set the tank up and come back. The employee said bettas are a good impulse. Umm ok. I wanted to ask him how long Xander had been there but didn't. All the other bettas looked great. I'm not sure if he just came in sick or has been sitting there for a long time.
> 
> When we got home I put a drop of Prime in and floated Xander in Liam's tank. Liam is so friendly lol. I set up the 1.7 gallon and did a Peroxide bath on the plants. Did I mention I paid $9 for two bunches? Ridiculous lol. Supposedly they are hardy and easy to grow, so I promise not to complain if they grow and I can spread them to all the tanks. If I don't kill them first.
> 
> Back to bettas, Liam flared and went on patrol while my sweet Xander tried to hide. I imagine he must have been thinking "what happened, I was supposed to be going to a good home. Now I'm about to get killed by this crazy fool."
> 
> After I had the tank set up and percolating, I pulled Xander out and put a drop of meth blue in. Sat him on the desk and he just stared at me with those sweet eyes. He's very friendly. I remember Pineapple being so skittish.
> 
> I acclimated him and set him free a couple hours ago. Tomorrow I need to go get him a hide. I hope clean water and Aquarium Salt will fix him up.


:grin2:

Look at Liam's TAIL! WOW

And sweet Xander, he sure is clamped. Boy is he lucky you found him. I can just imagine the two of you walking around together picking out plants. Impulse buy, lol, not exactly. Employee probably figured out were going to take him home and put him in a drinking glass with some marbles. He didn't "remind" you to buy food?


----------



## Tealight03

Right. I had a fish and plants and nothing else. No conditioner, food, tank, nothing. Umm hello lol.


----------



## Tealight03

*Xander, day one*

Xander was less clamped this morning but still bottom sitting quite a lot. I caught him on the top once and gave him a pellet but he didn't eat. I know he's hungry because he keeps nibbling at stuff on the bottom. He doesn't quite have swimming down but came over when he saw me. He desperately needs bottom coverage. I might run over to Petco to get a tiny silk plant. Wish moss balls weren't so dang expensive at the chain stores. 

He's coloring up nicely!


----------



## Tealight03

*More Xander*

Dearest readers, I'm sorry but there will be many updates on Xander in the coming days. 

I got home and he was near the top. I put a couple pellets in and he ate! Gave him a total of four. I'm pretty excited, mostly because he was nibbling at stuff this morning that was not food. He was moving around more but has found live plants are a nice resting spot. Still very clamped and his gills look red. Poor guy. 

I went to the dollar store looking for some of those little potters to make a hide out of. Couldn't find any so will make him a small craft mesh tunnel tonight. Also need to repair Killian's tunnel. I somehow managed to pick up $5 of stuff anyway.


----------



## Tealight03

I recall that the Pandas are $6-something at Petsmart. Probably not that unreasonable but I'm cheap. Has anyone found them cheaper, like through AquaBid? Would they survive shipping?


----------



## BettaSplendid

Have you checked Petco or independent fishy shops? Prices can vary wildly. They will be happiest in a group of at least 6. Cories actually release some toxin when stressed so probably best to buy local and get them out of their bag quick. That said I am sure shipping is fine and they would survive, people do it all the time and they get shipped to the store anyways. 

Xander is very cute. He looks pink now. Veiltails are hard to resist. I think they have the sweetest personalities. Maybe they're not as inbred... I like all betta types though. ALL OF THEM. Haha. I have been avoiding petstores because I know if I go in one what will happen. Sigh


----------



## Tealight03

Haven't checked Petco yet. Hmm there used to be a locally-owned fish store way on the other side of town. Wonder if they are still open. Who would have thought Pandas would take this much thought lol.

Xander does look kinda pink huh. Wonder how he will turn out. I was thinking this morning he must be pretty young. He looks tiny in his tank. Then again he's still pretty clamped up. 

Don't go in! You go in, minding your own business, and boom sad little vt gives you the eyes and you end up spending $14 on him and plants. Lol. 

Honestly for some reason I was thinking about getting another so I was very easily swayed. I thought a few weeks ago if Killian passes I would get another red vt in his memory. Then Xander popped into my head. Just so happened to have found him before Killian passes, which hopefully won't be anytime soon. I will have had Killian two years in July! I think him and Chance share the same "gotcha" date.


----------



## Tealight03

*More Xander*

Looking good on day two! He is curious and friendly! It's amazing what clean, warm water does!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Lookin good! He does appear to be young.  Flameo was so tiny when I first brought him home. Now he is a monster. Big body, long drapey fins. Xander will get those flowey fins and be so handsome. How is his personality now?


----------



## Tealight03

He is pretty active and still exploring. He really likes swimming between the stems of the plants. Might go to Petco this weekend and see what they have in live plants. Can't believe I missed SNE this month. 

Do you have any recommendations on good water filters? Ideally I want something that filters everything bad out and leaves minerals in. Really considering a Berkey system. According to Wellness Mama, there is a system that goes under the sink and puts minerals back in. But I live in an apartment so that's not going to happen now. Berkey makes some impressive claims. Really tired of RO water and the plastic containers it has to be in.


----------



## Tealight03

Do you ever have one of those days when nothing goes right? I started the day by spilling one of those 20 or so ounces of juice in my purse. Like I put the container in my purse and the lid wasn't on tight and juice flood. In my purse. I'm still finding juice spots on the floor. 

Did I mention we're supposed to get snow tomorrow? It's raining now. It is not ok, Colorado. 

Xander is doing well. So is everyone else lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aaaaw, the juice. That is awful. 

I don't really have experience with water filters. We are on a well here. I thought you were asking about aquarium filters at first. LoL 

Snow... Hmm. It is so stinkin hot here today. Sweating just if you just go outside.


----------



## Tealight03

Lol I wish I needed an aquarium filter. I decided on the Aquacera filter. Supposed to be like the Berkey in filtering out the bad and leaving the minerals in. 

We have at least four inches. It's not sticking to the roads, but digging the car out took a while. I hate Colorado.


----------



## Tealight03

Woke up this morning and my heat wasn't working. Poe doesn't have a heater because I couldn't get his old adjustable heater in the one gallon. It has been so nice here and even hot in my apartment. Until today. 

I thought about my options and didn't want to move him just to float for a couple hours while I went and got another small, non-adjustable heater. So I turned the oven on, set to 200, and put his tank on the stove. I turned the oven off after a few minutes and he warmed up. 

Maintenance came over and showed me how to manually turn the heater on and off. Something about the power in one of the units downstairs being turned off so the transformer, or something, was out. I'm a little shocked they don't turn the power on between tenants, especially when it affects the heat in other units.


----------



## Tealight03

*Xander: day 8*

Xander is too cute. He has been zipping around his tank the past couple days. He also took to glass surfing, but when he sees me he comes over with his cute little face that I just want to squeeze. He definitely isn't clamped anymore!

Today especially he seems like he's breathing hard. Not sure if it is my imagination or not. He has been very active so maybe his heart rate is up lol. But he got an extra meth blue bath. He hates baths.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I have to ask.... Who is that cream-colored name in your sig? I've seen it but have never been able to read it lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Hmm probably Liam. Sorry didn't realize it wasn't legible. It needs to be updated desperately anyway.


----------



## Tealight03

I found a bundle of low light plants on eBay. They arrived a couple days ago and are currently in the fish bowl soaking. Will spread them out between tanks tomorrow. 

Do you guys think too much light can kill plants? I only get low light plants but most of them don't make it. The only ones doing good are the java ferns in Pineapple's tank and Liam has a java fern (could be something else) that is doing well. All of these plants are farthest from the light. Grayson used to have many plants but they have mostly died out. He is closest to the light. 

The light bulbs I use are supposed to be plant bulbs. I never could find 6500k or whatever light bulb is supposed to be good for plants. So that might be the problem too.


----------



## Tealight03

Spent the afternoon with mom. Ended up dragging her furniture shopping. I read something online about Oak Express having only solid wood furniture. I am badly needing a new entertainment center. I found one I liked on clearance for $200. Asked the employee if it was solid wood. No, most of it was veneer. Nope. Off we went to another furniture store. They had a couple that were solid wood (so he claimed) but they were $500. Someone said the only place we were likely to find something would be at the Amish furniture store. So off we went. The furniture there was very impressive. He went and pulled out a little corner tv stand. The price tag said $820. I couldn't get out of there fast enough lol. 

So my search continues online. I've really been on a shopping spree lately.


----------



## themamaj

Just catching up. Wow Xander looks great! You have totally transformed him. What a very lucky boy! I can tell you have a soft spot like me for those special eyes that draw you in. Love it. Will look forward to reading more about him and all your other fish  

Oh the plant struggle! I feel your pain. If you have a low light plant and lights stay on too long or are too intense for the particular plant it can affect it. One thing you can do is add some floating plants or IAL to absorb some of the light. Some plants do better with root tabs and others take more nutrients from the water column. That said, I have done well with certain types of plants and then killed the most hardy of plants. My strategy has been to find something that seems to survive and get lots of it lol! It is funny though a plant that does well on one side of the room may do bad in another tank that has similar lighting. Drives me batty.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, mamaj. He still has sweet eyes.  He gets SO excited to see me. 

Gosh tell me about it. I remember I tried to take cuttings from hornwort in Ruby's tank and both the cuttings and the parent plant died. Then Grayson's plants have mostly died after moving to the three. 

Almost all the tanks are lit by a lamp. Could move it further away though.


----------



## themamaj

Good luck on your furniture hunt. Crazy that real wood is so hard to find for an affordable price. I bet the Amish furniture was pretty. They usually make really neat stuff but the price would have had me running too! 

Hornwort...sigh. I have some in Chance's tank that looks amazing. Have it in a couple of other tanks between sparse and barren. Makes no sense. I need to get some more plants. Several tanks are just looking blah. Have you been pleased with the ebay ones you ordered?


----------



## Tealight03

Yes, they looked pretty good. The only thing was the seller didn't do priority shipping. They looked good considering though. The seller did include a nice note about how the plants would melt, they need eight hours of light, etc.


----------



## Tealight03

Spent the day in Denver for a doctor appointment. It's always a busy day because I try to pack as many errands in as I can. Glad to be home and mostly be unpacked. 

I started Poe on antibiotics yesterday. He looked rough. I don't know how to explain it. I mean he hasn't looked great in months. He's just very lethargic but has been a good eater. For a few days he would only take one pellet when he used to take three. He also used to poop them out right away. No poop in a few days, likely because he wasn't eating good. He's not clamped and isn't pale. 

When I got home today he came over and flapped his pecs for me. I assume that means he's feeling a little better.


----------



## themamaj

Glad Poe is feeling better! Xander sure is a pretty boy. You have done a great job with him. Do you ever go through blah days for water changes? Usually I am all about it but am struggling to get things done this week. Doesn't help I have a trip this weekend so have to get caught up. Feels like end of the school year burn out!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks! Xander is so sweet. Always comes to talk to me when he sees me. Poe is eating better. 

Oh my gosh yes. I should have done a few tanks today but couldn't get to it. Thank God for live plants!


----------



## Tealight03

Well management turned the boilers off, so I haven't had heat for a few days. This really shouldn't be a big deal since it's almost June. But the last two days it's been in the 40's and raining. Colorado, ugh. When I complained the manager gave me the space heater from her office. Great, now my electric bill can go up. 

Anyway, I had to breakdown and get Poe a heater. I opted for a 7.5 watt preset one for $11 from Petco. I had to float him in Liam's tank last night. Looking forward to getting him back in his tank. 

I still can't figure out what is wrong with him. He is having a lot of trouble swimming again. It really seems like sbd, but he poops soo much. I don't know. 

Everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Tealight03

I just got through six tanks. I'm so proud of myself. It was nice to be able to spend some time just on the fish. I'm still using RO water but mixing more of my filtered water every week. It's a really slow process in terms of getting them fully switched over, but that's ok. 

Individual updates to follow.


----------



## Tealight03

*Xander: week three*

Today marks exactly three weeks since I brought Xander home. He's doing great! He is still very friendly and curious.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian isn't doing well. He is having trouble swimming and is only eating off and on. I started him on Kanaplex a couple days ago. Poor guy.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian hasn't improved at all. Several times I've found him laying on his side and thought he was dead. I don't think he will make it. 

Poe also hasn't been well. He was looking about as good as Killian for a few days. Started him on Kanaplex and he perked right up. He hadn't eaten in a few days then two days ago he saw me and started dancing and flapping those pecs. I imagine he was saying "OMG I'M STARVING. FEED ME!"

Pineapple is my other problem child. He has similar symptoms to Killian, bloated and lethargic. He does swim, but I wouldn't call him active. He's also clamped. All his reading check out. I tried to flare him today (to get him to poop). He swam to the mirror a and just stared at it. He swam down a little and just kept staring like it was so interesting. Ok, fine lol. 

Other than my sickies, things are going well. I'm pretty proud of myself for getting most of my housework done already, including cleaning four tanks. Usually it's 8 p.m. and I'm doing tanks. 

Hard to believe it's June already!


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am sorry about the sick ones. It can get a bit depressing... especially when you bought them around the same time and they all start getting old together. Feels like you're losing everybody. I recently lost 3 girls in one month. Only Lady Red is left. I took their tank down and put her in a breeder net in Tangie's tank and she is having the time of her life. LoL. Tangie is trying to figure out how to get her out of the box. ! And sadly, Smoothie is dying. So unexpected. Only had him about a year. He is laying at the bottom. Did tetracycline and he seemed to be improving but then had a sudden turn for the worst. He is Daughter's pink fish so this is BAD BAD BAD. He is a veiltail but not as robust on account of his special metallic coloring I guess.


----------



## Tealight03

So sorry to hear about your losses. Wonder what is going on with Smoothie. So sad. 

You have a good point about them all being close together. I got Killian and Liam in July then six months later got Poe and Amala. Sad to think they all could go soon. But that's life isn't it.


----------



## Tealight03

Killian passed away, likely a couple days ago. I knew he really wasn't doing well but sad about it. 

I'm trying to decide what to do with him. I'd rather not flush him. I could bury him at my mom's, next to Phil. I would probably like to have him cremated. I'll have to make some calls tomorrow.


----------



## themamaj

Yes that is a problem I am seeing now as well. Many of my fish I have had a long time and they are all aging. Lost another cardinal tetra last night. Got to looking back and had them over 2.5 years which is right in their life expectancy. Several of bettas getting on in years too but instead of dwelling on it trying to enjoy time have with them and their grumpy funny personalities.


----------



## themamaj

I'm so sorry about Killian. I just saw that post. I know he was a special boy to you. Hugs. SIP Killian. You brought many smiles.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, mamaJ. 

Agree it is special to spend the time we have with them.


----------



## BettaSplendid

SIP little buddy. Tealight loved you and we honor your memory here. Not all bettas get to be famous with their own blog posts! You are a special boy and I imagine you have quite the frothy bubblenest going right now, under the Rainbow Bridge. ABAS (all betta are special), so glad you had a home where you were appreciated.


----------



## Tealight03

*SIP Killian*

I buried Killian in my mom's backyard today, next to the cactus and across from where Phil is buried. Swim in Peace sweet boy, 7/1/15-6/6/17.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> SIP little buddy. Tealight loved you and we honor your memory here. Not all bettas get to be famous with their own blog posts! You are a special boy and I imagine you have quite the frothy bubblenest going right now, under the Rainbow Bridge. ABAS (all betta are special), so glad you had a home where you were appreciated.


Thanks, BettaSplendid. He was a special boy and will be missed.


----------



## Tealight03

*Upgrading Xander*

I need to get Killian's tank cleaned out and get Xander moved in. Then Xander's tank needs to be cleaned out. I'm thinking about moving Pineapple there temporarily to treat him for bloat. He looks like an obese fishy lol. 

Speaking of moving, I still have the ten. Every paycheck I think I need to buy sand for future pandas. Every paycheck I end up spending my spending money. So Tris is still hanging out in the five. Maybe this next check it can happen. 

In happier news, here is a picture of Salem. He likes to sit like this for some reason. He was very loveable today. Wish I was in a place to buy a house so I could have him.


----------



## Tealight03

Last night I had just cleaned out all the tanks (by all I mean four), and I was looking at the bowl I keep qt plants in. There was only a couple in there, so I thought enough with this, let's put these in a tank and wash the bowl out. So I stick the Java Fern in Xander's tank and the Moneywort in Grayson's. Later I realized the Java Fern had been in Poe's tank at one point before I pulled it to give him antibiotics. Potentially Xander and Grayson's tanks are contaminated now. 

Going to try not to worry about it. There should be some hydrogen peroxide left in the bowl. Hopefully.


----------



## Tealight03

Speaking of plants, does anyone have any suggestions for floating medium light plants? I killed everything in Triston's tank and have killed most of Xander's plants. I'm not quite sure why I keep wasting my money on aquarium plants....

I also got a mini rose plant for my porch. It is looking pretty toasted. I moved it so it would get less sun and have been watering it every day. It's leaves are looking a little better. Really hoping I can grow some tomato plants or other veggies this year. It's probably not a realistic goal lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Salem is hanging out like a red panda! 

The thing about floating plants is they like a lot of light, that is why they grow at the top. That was my lightbulb moment when realizing why all floaters like high light. Deeeeerrrr. BUT! You can float water wisteria, it doesn't mind low light and it makes a nice bed for bettas. It floats right under the surface though, well sometimes it will poke some leaves out. I think you have some? Or you're wanting something that actually floats on top?


----------



## Tealight03

Right. He's such a dork lol.

Well, I had something (can't remember what) in Triston's tank with the tank light. It's gone. So was thinking maybe something medium light would hold up better. I'm still on my theory of too much light is killing plants. 

The other option is getting a clamp light for that tank. That might work better. 

I had some wisteria. It's gone. Gone equals dead lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh c'mon! You killed wisteria?! Pet Supply Plus has a real nice silk plant section.  That and a floaty log would make any betta happy. 

How is Tristan? I miss my Antigua. Tristan looks so much like him...


----------



## Tealight03

Haha I do need to stick with silk! I just want live plants so bad lol. The only thing that has made it are Java Ferns that get zero direct light. Might have a couple other pieces of miscellaneous plants that are making a comeback. 

Aww Antigua. Triston is good. I'll get you some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Tealight03

Wait, Grayson has some Moneywort I haven't killed yet. Yet being the key word...


----------



## Tealight03

*Triston*

Sorry these aren't the best. He always has somewhere to be! Also realized I need to get snail in this tank.


----------



## Tealight03

*Triston then and now*

Triston has changed so much! Love marbles.

Notice how the second picture features a live plant. It's no longer with us.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Wow! He sure has marbled ! It is so neat to see progress pictures. The picture where his face is white, I really like that one. I giggled at your mentioning he is always on the go. Yup! That's a plakat! Busy little things.  Thank you for sharing the pics, I love him!


----------



## Tealight03

I know, I love that picture too! Wish he had kept that coloring! But I shall love him anyway 

I'll try to get some more up this weekend of the others. The site lets me switch between mobile and full way easier lately.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Here is my beloved Antigua.


----------



## Tealight03

Wow they could be twins!


----------



## themamaj

What about duck weed? One that I haven't killed lol. Water sprite is also good.


----------



## Tealight03

I had Water Sprite. I killed it lol. Haven't tried Duckweed though.


----------



## Tealight03

I put snail back in Liam's tank a couple days ago. Today I was sitting at my desk and look over. Liam is flaring and trying to nudge snail. 

Me: Liam come here, focus.

Liam stops flaring and looks at me.

Me: Be nice to snail.

Liam goes back to flaring and trying to fight the snail

Me: Liam James leave that snail alone! *Gives him a new picture to look at* Come look at this.

Liam: Oh what is that? Must investigate. 

He's calmer and leaving snail mostly alone now. He's also never had a middle name. It just came out. Guess he does now lol. He cracks me up sometimes.


----------



## BettaSplendid

James! HAHAHAHAHA that made me laugh so hard. You know you're in trouble when mama uses your middle name, one she made up on the spot. Liam James you leave Snail alone! I am still laughing. Oh tears, I have tears. Intruder alert! Who is this armored foe? How did you get in my tank! Answer me immediately! No? Face my wrath, strange gelatinous creature!


----------



## Tealight03

Now I'm laughing!

haha that was exactly what he was thinking! And probably why is mom trying to distract me with a picture when I'm trying to kill the intruder. 

Went to feed him last night and couldn't find him. "Liam James where are you?" He came up lol.


----------



## themamaj

ROFL love it! What a funny boy.


----------



## Tealight03

Same thing last night. I don't think he likes snail to be in that spot. 

Me: Liam James what are you doing? How about we be nice to snail who is cleaning up all the algae in your tank. 

Liam: flare, flare

Me: Liam James, seriously you better go find something else to do.

Liam then hauled fins to the other side of the tank. No joke. 

Now Xander on the other hand has no idea and doesn't pretend to understand what I'm saying. This morning I had fed him two pellets. He went to the bottom of the tank (maybe looking for one, they were soaked in Vitachem and probiotics).

Me: Xander I have one more for you. Come here Xander. 

Xander:lalala hmm what is this? Oh that didn't taste like a pellet. How about this? No that didn't taste good either. 

Me: Xander food is up top. Xander...Xander

Xander: Oh what is this? Nope it doesn't taste good either. Lalala.

Finally I put my finger with the pellet next to the glass and he swam right up. He was messing with IAL debris. Didn't get all of it while cleaning his tank last night.

Silly boys.


----------



## themamaj

Xander might need a middle name haha


----------



## Tealight03

Montgomery literally came out of my mouth. I don't want that to be his middle name though because I knew someone with that last name. The search continues lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Xander Montelius.


----------



## Tealight03

I love it! Xander Montelius fluttered his pecs in approval.


----------



## Tealight03

So I haven't seen Pineapple all day. I know I saw him yesterday. Really don't want to take the tank apart tonight.


----------



## Tealight03

*SIP Pineapple*

I finally took Pineapple's tank apart and found him. So sad. He had something similar to Killian. He was really bloated but no raised scales. 

Pineapple was an impulse buy. I doubt I had him six months. 

I was just looking at Petco bettas and saw him. Had to have him because I had never seen a pineapple vt before. He was always excited about dinner and seemed to enjoy the three gallon. Both him and Killian called it home at one point. 

SIP sweet boy.


----------



## Tealight03

I gave Pineapple's tank a good scrub. Found several baby Java Ferns and a couple bladder snails. It's currently back up and running. I think I'll put Xander in it then take Xander's tank and Killian's down. 

While I was at it I changed Poe and Liam James' tanks. Liam is such a mess lol. He was right there supervising everything and watching the debris in the turkey baster. He's left snail alone from what I can see and snail is doing a great job on the algae. 

I never thought he would out live several bettas. I moved from Denver with four: Phil, Ruby, Killian and Liam. After all of his issues at first he is the last man standing from the first group I had. 

Poe and Amala came next, then Macklin and Grayson, then Pineapple and Triston. Hmm I have an issue getting two at once. Down to six now.


----------



## themamaj

I am so sorry about Pineapple. I had that happen with Sherbet in that I didn't have him that long and then he just died out of the blue. So frustrating and sad. 

I love Xander's middle name. I think all fish need one lol. It just gives them character and good to use when misbehaving  I love Liam's curious nature. He sounds like such a fun betta. Oh and had to laugh at your two at a time shopping. Cough may have done that before...a few times cough. It is cruddy taking down tanks though. I have two or three in my bathroom I need to clean/sterilize but they have just sat there disassembled. I have been cutting back myself. At least in the aspect of not replacing when die off. Ok well did get Freedom but at least slowing down haha. I eat my words more often than not. I probably do need to go back to a smaller number as I am talking about what to stock my 6 gallon with. Oh shameful willpower!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaJ. Taking tanks down is the worst! I have a bunch of stuff soaking in a Peroxide solution in Killian's tank. Looking forward to getting that rinsed, dried and put away. Although I'm not sure what's worse, putting it away or getting a new betta for a tank I still expect to see Killian in. 

Liam James is on patrol this morning. It's nice to have a clean tank you can see out of, right Liam? Lol. He's really into the calendar pictures I give him. Better find him a new one and get everyone fed. 

Last day of work before a holiday weekend! Yay!


----------



## themamaj

Calendar pictures? Oh good idea for background! Enjoy your holiday. Maybe time for window shopping  Tanks around here are easier to fill than store haha. Have great day.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes I've found they are great distractions for bored fishies. Ended up giving Liam a book today though. Got home and he was just floating there staring at it lol. 

I think I'm going to move Xander tonight. Part of me doesn't want to. He's still so little. He will look like a dot in this big three gallon.


----------



## Tealight03

*Amala*

Amala's tank has needed a deep clean. Actually I gave it a deep clean a couple weeks ago and vowed to take it apart and give it a good scrub. So tonight I cupped her and gasped. She has a protrusion on her side. I have no idea how long it's been there. I don't think it's dropsy. mamaj, do you think it's a tumor?

I feel terrible. I never noticed it. I gave her a Kanaplex bath and am putting her back in now with Epsom Salt.


----------



## themamaj

It does look like a tumor to me. Sometimes they will just appear out of no where. It is not really anything you can prevent so don't feel bad. I think it some fish are just predisposed to get them. I wish I knew why. My fish that have had them have continue to be active and live quite awhile with them. I usually don't intervene unless it gets to the point they are no longer able to swim and stop eating. I sure hate that for her.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks for your input. She's my first with a tumor.  Poor baby.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aw no.


----------



## Tealight03

*I did something bad today...*

...but how can something bad be so cute? 

I have been in a funk lately. Today I was running errands and thought I'm going to Petsmart and looking for a girl. They had some lookers, including an orange vt that will be hard not to go back for. 

This little girl was in the back but swam right up fluttering those little pecs. Knew she was the one even though there were some pretty hm girls. Not sure of a name yet. 

She's acclimating in the 1.7 gallon for now. You know, the one I had just cleaned out and was about to put away.


----------



## Tealight03

*Naughty Xander*

Xander is naughty, as my niece would say. He's been biting for several weeks. His caudal has healed up nicely but he won't leave his anal fin alone. I think tomorrow I'm going to move him to the 2.5 gallon and take the three down. He doesn't seem happy where he is. 

But how could I be mad at that face?


----------



## Tealight03

Tealight03 said:


> ...but how can something bad be so cute?
> 
> I have been in a funk lately. Today I was running errands and thought I'm going to Petsmart and looking for a girl. They had some lookers, including an orange vt that will be hard not to go back for.
> 
> This little girl was in the back but swam right up fluttering those little pecs. Knew she was the one even though there were some pretty hm girls. Not sure of a name yet.
> 
> She's acclimating in the 1.7 gallon for now. You know, the one I had just cleaned out and was about to put away.


Leaning towards Freya for little girl. Will see if it fits her. She swam right out of the net and has been cheking everything out. Curious little thing. I tried to feed her in the cup. She spit the pellet back out. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Tealight03

*Liam is two!*

Celebrating gotcha day with Liam today! I actually don't know when exactly I got him, but it was about three weeks after I rescued Killian. So today it is! 

I had gone to Petsmart to return an Anubias I was in the process of killing and went to look at the fish. I remember they had stacks and stacks of bettas, all clamped and lethargic. One little pale boy with a green tint caught my eye. I tried to talk myself out of it. I went grocery shopping, all the while thinking what I could put him in. I went back and scooped him right up then grabbed a ten gallon to move Ruby into (dollar per gallon sale made it cheaper than a 2.5 gallon). Then I went to Petco for more silk plants lol. 

Liam James was the saddest little guy ever in that nasty cup. But he swam right into his new five gallon and never looked back. He had a lot of health issues in the beginning but has made remarkable progress. I never thought the sad little guy would turn into Mr. Personality, always flaring at something, picking fights with the snail, flirting with the snail, always happy to check out new calendar pictures and comes when I call lol. Lately he has left snail alone but when I feed him I have to put my finger next to the glass and move it over to his food. He follows then sees pellets and chases them down. He's a mess. And I love him dearly.


----------



## Tealight03

To celebrate Liam James awesomeness, I ordered some plants off eBay yesterday. Well being impatient I went to Petco today and got two bunches of Anacharis. I split them up between Freya, Triston, Amala, Grayson, and Liam got a piece. I dropped it in and it grazed Liam. He flipped around flaring at it. I about died laughing. He finally calmed down. 

Meanwhile Grayson, Freya and Amala were quite happy to check out their new plants. Have some Moneywort that is actually doing well in Grayson's tank. Really hope the Anacharis hangs on (I killed the first bunch I got when I got Xander....).

Amala's tumor has gotten bigger. Poor thing. She is still active and was ready to eat this morning. As opposed to Grayson who I couldn't find. 

Speaking of issues, I'm afraid Poe is going blind. The past couple of days he lunges at pellets but has a really hard time finding them. I have been using the turkey baster to help him. Poor baby. I got both Poe and Amala within a couple days in December 2015.


----------



## themamaj

Happy Happy Birthday Liam! Congrats on big milestone!!! Oh Xander you have entered the world of naughty nippers. You and my fish Storm may have to go in the time out tanks haha. New girl is such a cutie! Girls are so energetic and feisty. I know you will enjoy her. I'm telling you easier to fill tanks than store  of course that gets me in trouble a lot too. I hate to hear Amala's tumor is growing and poor Poe. It is hard to see them having issues as they age. Turkey baster good idea to help him.


----------



## Tealight03

Liam says thank you! 

I have been meaning to put Xander in Killian's 2.5 gallon to see if that helps. But then I have to take the three down. Maybe I could put Freya in? She's tiny but adventurous. Must not get more...lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I put snail in Triston's tank a few days ago for the first time. When I went to turn off his light he was laying next to the snail. I was worried for a few minutes (had put some new plants in so maybe they had something) but he started moving a fluttering those pecs. Silly boy.


----------



## Tealight03

I think today marks two weeks with Ms. Freya! I moved her into the sun this morning to help her plants. She's doing great!


----------



## Tealight03

Lots of random updates:

Everyone is doing great! Freya is growing and is always happy to see me. I'm feeding her three times a day since she was almost Petco baby size when I got her. She's next to Poe, who sometimes sees me feed her and gets excited. Hard to tell him no. 

I forget if I mentioned, but I ordered Wisteria and Anacharis from eBay a few weeks ago. The Anacharis was a huge bunch. I put a lot into Grayson's tank as well as one Wisteria. He really seems to enjoy the plants. Yet he won't leave his fins alone!!

I have been behind on tanks lately. I finally got through Freya, Poe, Amala and Grayson's tanks tonight. I got Killian's tank cleaned and am planning on moving Xander to it today or tomorrow. Hoping the smaller tank will help his biting. He's my only biter that only bites his anal fin. Weirdo. 

Amala's tumor has gotten bigger. Poor thing has slowed down but still comes up to eat. 

My mom came over yesterday for the first time since before Killian passed. She said hi to all the fish and paid special attention to Liam who was "the only one I know." Um no mom. He wanted nothing to do with her as he was busy staring at his reflection lol. Freya was quite happy to socialize. Triston came when called. Mom was sad about Amala's tumor. 

I wonder why you bond to that special fish. I definitely had a special bond with Killian. But mom seems to have had one too. Every time she would come over she would sing Jingle Bells to him. And he would flutter his fins in approval. She didn't sing to anyone yesterday. I'm sure Freya would have liked to hear Jingle Bells lol. 

Speaking of Freya, I'm going on a work trip in a couple weeks. Will be gone a week. Mom usually comes over to feed the fishies. I'd have to get another building key as the locks were changed (shouldn't be a problem). Although I was thinking they should be fine. Maybe I could take Freya to mom's. She's the only one I'd worry about. She's still itty bitty! 

Ok off to feed them and mop! Pics soon!


----------



## themamaj

Love hearing the updates! It is funny how sometimes you just have an indescribable bond with that one fish. I did with Chance and as much as I enjoy the others it is just different. That is sweet your mom used to sing Jingle Bells to him. 

Let me know if the plants help the biting. I am always amazed at how they manage to get those fins in their mouth!


----------



## Tealight03

I was missing Killian and thought of you and Chance. I love them all, but it's just not the same. 

I don't know how he gets his ears in his mouth! It doesn't make sense! Lol.


----------



## themamaj

I wonder if they are contortionist sometimes! I definitely understand you missing Killian.


----------



## Tealight03

Look what is following me home from Denver. We're at Chipotle at the moment.


----------



## Tealight03

Ok Xander is happily swimming around the 2.5 gallon. I only had enough water to fill half of the three, which is probably for the best as new guy seems overwhelmed. He was pretty interactive in the cup but is hiding in the tank. Hope he adjusts. 

He was legit an impulse. I was in Denver and ran to Target. Petco is right by there, so I thought I'd take a walk down memory lane to where I got Phil and Ruby. 

They had some lookers but I wasn't going to get anything. I walked to the beta display on the other side of the store (they have two displays) and in the last row there was one cup. I pulled it out and a grumpy face peered back at me. Off to the register I went. 

The cashier picked the cup up and said he was pretty and said she loves bettas. I said he makes eight, I have seven at home in separate tanks. She said it's great he's going to a good home. Aww.


----------



## themamaj

🤗 and he went to Chipole? My boy Max I had in past went to Firehouse for lunch with me and Nimbus road home from Nashville. Those are always the favorites because of the story behind them. I'm glad the cashier was nice. I love your new boy!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks! Yes I took him in. I was afraid he would over heat in the car. I put him in my purse so I wouldn't have to answer questions lol. Was keeping a betta cup level in a huge purse my best idea? Of course not lol. I'm lucky I didn't have a purse flood! 

The only thing that beats today was when I moved from Denver and took Phil, Ruby, Killian and Liam car shopping with me. I had them in seperate containers in a Styrofoam cooler LOL.


----------



## themamaj

That is great! Now what you do is wedge them between your wallet and other stuff so the cup is secure. Oh wait it sounds like I am talking from experience...cough cough


----------



## Tealight03

That's a good idea! I used my phone to keep it level. You know, my new phone that doesn't need water damage lol.


----------



## themamaj

Now that would be funny trying to explain to the verizon guy why my fish caused the water damage lolol


----------



## BettaSplendid

He is pretty! 

I had Psalm in my purse too, walking through the grocery store. Good times.  I was walking so carefully so as not to slosh him and holding my purse in my hands.


----------



## Tealight03

The things we do for these fish!


----------



## Tealight03

*Xander*

Xander seems so much happier in the 2.5 gallon. And he actually flared at my phone! First time lol. I tried to get a good pic of his anal fin so you guys could see the damage, but he's fast. We had a heart to heart last night about leaving his fins alone lol.


----------



## Tealight03

*Freya*

Freya is still so tiny!


----------



## Tealight03

*New boy*

New guy is having a hard time adjusting. He flaps his pecs at me when I talk to him but isn't swimming much and still seems really overwhelmed. I really hope he adjusts. If I have to get him a smaller tank I might cry.


----------



## themamaj

I bet new boy is just settling in. Some are more fussy and it takes them a few days to acclimate to something outside of a cup. Awww baby girly fins. Makes me miss having baby bettas. I do enjoy my girls. They are so feisty and full of personality! Xander oh you are so pretty. Be a good boy and leave those fins alone. Look at all the great hides and fun plants to explore. You are one lucky boy! 

What type of filter do you have in your 2.5? I use sponge filters or a small whisper filter in mine but can't decide what I like best.


----------



## Tealight03

They all say thanks lol! Xander promises to try to be good. 

I used the turkey baster to move a plant in new guy's tank to give him more surface space. He swam to the other side but watched what I was doing. He has bit his pretty fins . 

I use sponge filters in most tanks. Liam has an HOB filter of some sort. I really like them. Just have to remember to clean them lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Amala swam under the Rainbow Bridge yesterday. She ate right up until breakfast on Monday then she was gone. Her abdomen was so swollen from the tumors. My poor Petco baby.


----------



## Tealight03

Poe isn't doing well either. He hasn't eaten in a couple days, although he has snapped out of those phases before. I hope he passes peacefully. I hate using clove oil.


----------



## Tealight03

Poe passed away, likely yesterday. This morning he was covered in what appeared to be fungus. SIP sweet boy.


----------



## themamaj

Oh no. I am so sorry Tealight!


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Oh no. I am so sorry Tealight!


Thanks mamaj. I'm relieved both of their suffering is over. I am missing both, but especially Poe right now. He was never the same after that heater malfunctioned. I bet he had a fungal infection stirring this whole time. I had given him Kanaplex a couple times but was trying to keep him off meds.


----------



## Tealight03

Traveling today. I was up at 5 a.m. and turned the kitchen light on as usual. By 5:45 I went to feed the fishies. Everyone was awake, I thought. I lifted the lid to put Liam James' pellets in and he shot out of the corner he was in. I really thought he was up as he had moved from his original comfy place. Anyway, he shot over to me then looked at me like what is wrong with you mom and calmed down. Silly boy!

Everyone's tanks are clean and my mom is coming over a couple times to feed them, so I will try not to worry about them! Easier said than done.


----------



## themamaj

Hope you have a good trip. Glad your mom can help with fish. I always worry about mine too. After all they are our babies


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Thanks mamaj. I'm relieved both of their suffering is over. I am missing both, but especially Poe right now. He was never the same after that heater malfunctioned. I bet he had a fungal infection stirring this whole time. I had given him Kanaplex a couple times but was trying to keep him off meds.



I am so sorry for your losses. I have experienced the same with heaters and then the fish never fully recovers, especially hard on the older fish. Dear Poe and Amala. 
You blessed them with full lives and lots of love.


----------



## Tealight03

Bears! 

We went to the Montana Grizzly Encounter before leaving Montana. We got to see two bears, Brutus and Bella, although Bella was more interactive. It seemed like a really nice sanctuary.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, mamaj and BettaSplendid. I have to remember they had a great life here.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm having a hard time coming up with a name for my new guy. Names I've considered for past fishies include Oliver, Leo, Maddox. Thought about Griffin or Ashton (Ash). More suggestions please!


----------



## Rayana

I like Leo or Ash


----------



## Tealight03

I like Ash too. I'll ask him when I get home. 

I really wanted to name Grayson Oliver but it just didn't fit him.

Forgot to mention the name Sebastian popped into my head when I got him. I'm not feeling it. I'm big on nicknames. Liam is Lee-Lee, Xander is Xan, Grayson is Gray-Gray.


----------



## Tealight03

I spent a couple days in the Durango area visiting Mesa Verde, Four Corners and Silverton. Beautiful part of the state I have never been to.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm having a paranoid moment. I have killed most of Grayson's plants (surprise, surprise) so I wanted to give him a silk to add some much needed coverage. I haven't cleaned or sanitized Amala's tank yet but have had Poe's soaking in a strong peroxide and aquarium salt bath. So I took that plant out and gave it a good rinse. Thought to myself "oh this is a bad idea. Poe had some sort of fungus. But peroxide and salt probably killed it..."

Well I stuck it in anyway. It will be ok, right? Grayson is quite pleased with it. 

I also made it through four tanks tonight, so I'm feeling pretty accomplished.


----------



## themamaj

Your pictures were beautiful. Is this in Co? Ashton (Ash) is super cute name. He is such a pretty fish!

Your plant should be fine after cleaning. Admire you are through 4 tanks. Struggling to get through mine as nursed a migraine most of day.


----------



## Tealight03

I hope you feel better! Sometimes getting through them is hard, as I well know! And I only have six!

Yes Mesa Verde is in Colorado. Beautiful part of the state. I should have gone sooner!


----------



## themamaj

Thanks! I love Colorado. Have been in Co Springs, Denver and Boulder. Of course saw the Rocky Mts while out there which are unbelievably breathtaking. That was one of those trips that I would have never gotten to do but hubby was presenting a paper at a conference so his hotel and plane was paid for. It was too good a chance for me and our 8 month old son at that time to tag along.


----------



## Tealight03

I love Boulder! Trying to get myself back up there. Also thinking I need to go skiing. I hate the snow but have never done it.


----------



## Tealight03

Driving through the San Juan National Forest inspired me to name the new boy Theo, after President Roosevelt, who created the national park system. 

I still really love the name Ash. But when I was spewing a bunch of names tonight he was swimming around and when I said Theo he turned to me and flapped his pics. Saving Ash with Oliver for future use. 

P.S. he has bit his anal fin. Why???


----------



## themamaj

Theo is perfect for him. So cute he turned around when called. Oh these fin biters. They make us crazy!!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Theo is adorable! No wonder you couldn't resist.


----------



## Tealight03

He is a cutie. I liked his grumpy face when I saw him. He's a much happier guy now though. He's always at the front of the tank and dances when he sees me. He's curious and always in the middle of water changes. Quite the change from being grumpy in the cup (who can blame him) and then completely overwhelmed the first few days. Love him.


----------



## Tealight03

Just finished cleaning Freya and Liam James' tanks and setting up the ten for Triston. I got one of those steel aquarium stands from Walmart. Put it together and gave the tank a good rinse. At the moment it only has about three gallons of water as that's all the filtered water I had after cleaning the other two. Can't wait to get him moved in tomorrow!


----------



## themamaj

Sounds great! Get a picture when all set up. Would love to see 😊


----------



## Tealight03

Made a stop at Petco for more silk plants. Triston needs some coverage after all. Grabbed a pack then asked an employee about live plants. She grabbed the three I wanted (a sword, crypt and something else). Then I went and looked at filters. Opted for the second smallest HOB for $15. Then I went and looked at the bettas. 

They had some beauties. Had to talk myself out of a "bumble bee." Six is a good number, six is a good number....lol. 

I did pick up a pack of three moss balls and headed to the register. All in it came to $54. What the....so I apologized profusely and put all the live plants back. I felt bad because the girl helping me was so patient in getting them (it didn't look like she had been there long) and listened to my story about how I kill all plants. 

Off to ebay or AB to see what I can find for plants.


----------



## themamaj

I have had that same sticker shock on plants. Big box stores are much more pricey. I have had good luck at local aquarium store as do $15 for 6 bunch plants. Crypts and anubias are $5 each. Those are good prices so a range to gage by. I am same way in hate to invest in something unless I know it is one that will do well in tank. Swords and crypts are pretty hardy. Of course that is coming from someone that can kill java moss lol! 

So funny you saw bumblebee. That is what Storm was labeled. What did that one look like? I was video taping tanks earlier and talking about bumblebees.


----------



## Tealight03

Yeah their medium plants (anubias, swords, crypts) are $4.99. Their anacharis is only $2.99. I've already killed a couple bunches so I'm done with those lol. I think SNE is tomorrow?


----------



## Tealight03

Oh the bumblebee. His body was blue and fins yellow with a couple blue streaks. I love MGs and must have one someday, but not for Petco's prices. I kick myself occasionally because Petsmart had a halfmoon MG for a halfmoon price. I put him back because the price listed was a few bucks less than what he rang up. That was the day I got Poe.


----------



## Tealight03

Finally got around to working on tanks. I filled the ten a couple days ago and moved everything over a couple hours ago. Triston looked overwhelmed at first but is out and about exploring now!


----------



## Tealight03

Theo is looking great. He's so darn cute.


----------



## Tealight03

And Xander was mad at me for moving his plants around. Silly boy!


----------



## Tealight03

I have a hard time finding Tris. I call him and he doesn't come up. Usually I find him in the back. When I got home I finally found him near the filter. He swam under it. Ok maybe he's overwhelmed. Next thing I know he's in the filter wave and gets pushed to the front of the tank. He went right back and did it again! Crazy fish lol.


----------



## themamaj

Theo and Xander's pictures are so cute!! Tris sounds like he is playing in the waves. Too funny.


----------



## Tealight03

Today is quarterly pest control day, so I got up early to move everyone into my bedroom. Liam and Tris didn't get moved (big and heavy tanks) so I covered them up. 

Liam has been top hanging and lethargic the past few days. I cleaned his tank and added some Epsom Salt. I cleaned one of the small tanks to use for a qt tank and was going to move him this morning. Of course he was chipper this morning lol. Going to keep my eye on you, Liam James!


----------



## themamaj

He is keeping you on your toes


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> He is keeping you on your toes


He does that doesn't he lol. Really don't want to start him on meds. Hoping he just needs to poop. Haven't seen any in his tank lately.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Triston... *happy sigh* I bet he enjoys that filter flow, some bettas do! He is lovely. He needs a middle name.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> Triston... *happy sigh* I bet he enjoys that filter flow, some bettas do! He is lovely. He needs a middle name.


I've never had one that wanted to play in the filter flow. Just like mine never play with their moss balls. Silly boys. And girls!

Tris is quite happy. What do you suggest for a middle name? I can barely handle first names lol!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Triston Dallas. Does that go with your last name? 

Mine never play with their Moss balls either. I had a little pile of them and Psalm would go in it like a little cave, maybe that counts.


----------



## Tealight03

I love it! Triston Dallas it is!

I think that counts. It's more than mine ever do with their moss lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Triston Dallas has been busy building bubble nests! He's been liking hanging out on the left side, where the big nest is. I tried to get him to come to the right side so I could feed him. "Tris, swim down and over (trying to get him to follow my finger). Triston, hellooo. Triston Dallas!" He disappeared then reappeared in the back and swam to me. Smart boy. 

This morning I was looking for him and he shoots out of his cave all "oh breakfast did I miss it?!" Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

It's really cooled down here and feels like fall. I had to plug all the heaters in. Glad I had them as management didn't turn the heat on until yesterday. Really hoping the rain we've been getting doesn't turn to snow. 

Liam James still isn't feeling great. I've been fasting him on and off. Last night I cleaned his tank and gave him a Kanaplex bath. Hoping it's just constipation still.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oooh, I hope Liam James will recover. Poor little guy. 

Tris, that is a beautiful and frothy bubblenest. You never know if a female will fall out of the sky and land in your tank, so always be prepared. 

I giggled at the thought of a betta worrying about missing "breakfast", they are so spoiled. Mine expect to be fed everytime I look at them. They are such personable little fish. It amazes me how someone so small can have so much personality! And they're all so different from one another.


----------



## Tealight03

Tris says you can never be too prepared lol. 

They are the best. We are lucky to have them aren't we.


----------



## themamaj

Lol can just imagine what these guys are thinking with those big bubble nests. I bet he was so proud. Love the name Triston Dallas. Too cute! I sure hope Liam gets to feeling better!


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Lol can just imagine what these guys are thinking with those big bubble nests. I bet he was so proud. Love the name Triston Dallas. Too cute! I sure hope Liam gets to feeling better!


He was proud lol. I wanted to take a pic for you guys but he let them both dwindle. There are still some bubbles but not nearly as many as even yesterday. It must be exhausting maintaining such creations!


----------



## Tealight03

Sir Liam James found himself in a new qt tank tonight. Boy was he mad. "What is this?! Never in my life have I been in such close quarters." Hope a little Kanaplex does him good.


----------



## themamaj

Oh no the time out tank for you Liam James  You better get well soon! These guys sure keep us on our toes don't they?!

Weather starting to cool a bit here too. I got to sit outside for a short time today and read. What a concept! Fall definitely in the air. Glad you mentioned heaters. Good time to make sure all are working well now that night temps are getting cooler.


----------



## Tealight03

That they do! 

My friend thinks it will snow in a couple weeks. I choose to live in denial.


----------



## themamaj

Not ready for that!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Snow! Whoa. Well , bye summer. 

Do you guys ever see heart shaped bubble nests? I have gotten a couple of those. I also like when they lift leaves up out of the water from all the bubbles underneath. I like to pretend they build the nests for me like little gifts.  I so carefully scoop them up in cereal bowls to save them during water changes.


----------



## Tealight03

Come live in denial with me. I have plenty of room lol. Today it warmed up to the high 60's. It was quite nice on the drive home. 

I've never had the nest lift up IAL. Liam has built around them though. I should give Triston a leaf. 

Speaking of Liam, he looks much better! He is giving me the adorable eyes and all "I can go back to my tank now. How about now? Look I pooped. How about now? No? I shall flap my pecs and generally look adorable every time you come check on me." 

He did poop but it was quite small for someone who hasn't pooped in weeks.


----------



## Tealight03

So I took down Triston's five gallon and Amala's three. They're all clean and pretty. Can't figure out where to store them though. More accurately, I don't have room in my closets. Maybe I should set the three up for Freya. I was going to wait, but she's growing like a weed! 

Speaking of closets, I have a lot of glass containers for food storage. I dropped one taking it out and it chipped. No biggie. Last weekend I got my crock pot out to make soup. It had a dent and ceramic pieces were inside and on the carpet. There's a crack running all the way down on the outside. The glass container must have it it on the way down. I figure I have to throw it away. I don't want to chance it being on and chipping more and affecting the heat element. Sigh. So that closet is getting an overhaul.


----------



## Tealight03

Also Liam and I celebrated moving two years ago last Thursday! He's the last of the four I moved with. SIP Phil, Ruby and Killian. 

We've been in this apartment a year and a half. Crazy how time flies! Still miss Denver though.


----------



## Tealight03

Friends, I have rescued a goldfish. You know, the ones they give out at carnivals. For now I have a ten gallon for him (or her). I know I need something much bigger. I'll work on it. 

Any other tips?


----------



## Tealight03

Poor guy. Or girl. I don't know anything about treating a goldie. Meth blue bath for ammonia poisoning?


----------



## Tealight03

Imagine this. You swing by to pick up fishy. He's packed great, with a bunch of stuff that frankly wasn't being used otherwise I wouldn't have had to rescue. It was mentioned I should put things around him so he wouldn't tip (he was in a jar inside another container). So he gets packed with a bunch of stuff around the container to prevent spillage. Well I ran a couple errands and moved stuff around. I was distracted and drove off, and made a left turn and the container tipped, jar tipped, I see water everywhere. Ok there's a lid I thought. I turn into a parking lot at the next light and he's on the car mat. The person who packed him had put holes in the lid so he could breath lol. I had a jug of water and filled the jar and got him back in. Put him in my middle console and off we went. 

He has had a meth blue bath and is now in his partially filled ten. I found a couple plants he can have. 

This is ridiculous, but he's super overwhelming. For some reason I had to look up giving a goldie a blue bath and aquarium salt. How silly, right? Lol. 

I'm doing better but am a little resentful about having to take him. I just want my bettas. They're so easy lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Goldie isn't looking great. He is swimming some but looks like he's twitching or having seizures? I don't have him on anything except Aquarium Salt. Will do another meth blu bath tomorrow. 

I hope he's just overwhelmed. A partially filled ten is much bigger than what he had. He also wants nothing to do with me. I remember when I got Theo he hid for days. Poor boys.


----------



## Tealight03

Last post tonight, I swear. I fed everyone and made Goldie a little brine shrimp and bloodworms. He came with Wardly flakes, which are full of fillers and promptly went in the trash. He was out but hid in his plants after I put the food in. In my dramatic brain he is hiding from the terrifying experience of some stranger putting something strange in a huge strange place. Sigh. I'm going to have to turkey baster the food out then will cover him up. He is hurting my heart. 

In other news, sweet Liam isn't doing well. He was eating until tonight. He seems to want to but can't. I tried smaller pellets. He ate one and not the others. Love him.


----------



## themamaj

Oh poor little goldfish. You are so sweet to take him in. I'm sure he is super stressed from all he has been through. Blue baths and super clean water will be a big help. I have had a number of goldfish over the years but funny my mind is so geared to bettas now it is hard to remember. Extra plants or hides might help with stress as well. Hopefully he will settle in with some time.

I sure hate to hear Liam is struggling. He is such a sweet boy and I know that hurts your heart too. Hugs.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks, mamaj. He's really overwhelming me. I made a post in the Other Fish section looking for tips and someone responded with some very helpful information. But his tank needs are huge. I think I read somewhere 40 gallons per Goldie, and it's best to keep them in groups. 😭

Yes, my Liam hurts my heart too. I'm grateful for the two years we
had together though. I hope he doesn't suffer much longer.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am so sorry about Liam! Their little bodies give out far too quickly. If only they could live on love. They would live forever then. 



I thought it was 20 gallons per goldfish. Does he have a bubbler or anything for oxygen? Maybe you should give him to a petstore. You sound like a straight up betta girl, like me. I am so done with the gourami and just want to put bettas in those tanks, lol. Bettas foreveh!


----------



## Tealight03

Hmm I didn't think about a petstore. The issue is I rescued him from a friend. She was so happy I wanted to take him. No, I didn't want to take him, I just felt bad for him. I'd feel bad telling her he went to a petstore. And I want him to have a good life in 20 or 40 gallons (20 would be super). 

Yes, I only want bettas! They are so easy! Goldfish are hard! Lol. Next time someone tells me I'm a fish person, I shall say no! Just bettas! Lol. 

Sigh, I wish they could survive on love. Or at least last longer than two years.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh, yes he has an airstone. He came with a filter, but I haven't plugged it in yet. The tank is only about half full. Trying to get him adjusted first.


----------



## Tealight03

So it's been a bad few days. Got home just now and two gallons of water had spilled in the trunk. Not that bad but still. 

I spent $8 on high quality sinking pellets for Goldie. Not even sure he will eat them but fingers crossed. Will order NLS flakes on Friday. All of the flake brands had a bunch of junk, except Omega One, which has high protein (salmon and cod). The person who responded to my other thread said Goldies are pretty vegetarian. Plus it just seems wrong to give fish bigger fish to eat. 

Update: I sat down to talk to him and he stayed put. Still twitching though. Put his food in and he swam back to his hiding spot. Covered him back up. Poor guy.


----------



## Tealight03

Theo and I had a heart to heart. I told him my problems and he was all "it's ok mom, look how pretty I am even though I'm naughty and nipped my pretty fins."


----------



## Tealight03

Tealight03 said:


> Theo and I had a heart to heart. I told him my problems and he was all "it's ok mom, look how pretty I am even though I'm naughty and nipped my pretty fins."


BettaSplendid, I think of you and your daughter when I look at Theo. I think he'd be her kinda guy. I'm sorry, but I can't share lol. He calms me lately lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my gosh. Have seriously had a bad couple of days. I just knocked over my gravity water filter that was full. It broke one of the candle filters. Had to 1. Put a bunch of towels down because over two gallons of water was on my kitchen floor. 2. Sign up for Prime so I could get two day shipping. 3. Spend $80 buying two new candles. Might as well. Grayson's tank is half full. I'll have to use RO water with Replenish. Going to finish that up and feed everyone and going to bed lol. 

Sorry, just had to share.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> Theo and I had a heart to heart. I told him my problems and he was all "it's ok mom, look how pretty I am even though I'm naughty and nipped my pretty fins."


I love that about bettas. They readily swim over and" sit" with you while you talk or just silently enjoy each other's company. And the way their eyes move independently, I LOVE THAT. Plus, they're beautiful. Their personalities are so great that their beauty is icing on the cake. Ah, bettas. 

And yes, Daughter would love Theo. She would paint hundreds of pictures of him.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hmmm, you're spilling a lot of water lately! Goldfish on the floorboard, water in the trunk, now this? ... I wonder if it means something. Hopefully something good. I am not sure what a candle filter is? Sounds interesting. 

At least no water in your purse... Hehehe


----------



## Tealight03

I was just thinking that about the water meaning! Will see what I can find on symbolism and report back lol. 

Here's a link if your curious about what they look like. 
content://media/external/file/1731


----------



## Tealight03

Tealight03 said:


> I was just thinking that about the water meaning! Will see what I can find on symbolism and report back lol.


Per Google water = fertility. Oh dear LOL.


----------



## Tealight03

Goldie is much more active today. I sat down to talk to him. He swam over but it wasn't to talk to me, it was to look for food and possibly look at his reflection. #notabetta

He needs a name. I have no idea. 

The name Killian popped into my head...wow can't name him that. I think Killian is laughing at me whilst swimming under the rainbow bridge though.


----------



## themamaj

Glad he is doing well. Laughed #notabetta. I used to think same thing when daughter had goldfish. They were so cute but personality so different. I bet Killian smiled that you thought of him.

Don't you wish we had a dollar for every time we spilled water?! Life of a fish keeper 
I love bettas for the companionship too. I sure miss Chance. He just seemed to know when I had a bad day. He would look so intently with thise talking eyes and then do something silly to make me laugh. 

Been thinking of Liam too.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj. Killian would do the same. Now Theo does. He looks at me so intently like he's so sorry to hear everything then swims around like he he wants to distract me lol. Xander is pretty good too but doesn't quite have the look down yet. 

Liam is hanging on. Sweet boy. I hate watching them suffer.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah, fertility, hehe. That is appropriate. Water is just flinging itself at you, lol. One even had a fish IN it, sign of life. 

#notabetta, rofl! I am kinda intrigued by angel fish. Pretty, grumpy, sounds like my kinda fish. I know I would regret it though and just wish I had stuck with a betta. I want a big tank, like 70 gallons and more, heavily planted with a beautiful male betta, a huge school of cories, and some small schooling fish. I think it would be awesome to watch him interact with that environment. I was in a Trade It store and saw a used HUGE tank but Son said, "NOOOO!" and kept me moving. I should have stopped and looked at the price... What if it was cheap... 

Name him Louis.


----------



## Tealight03

Lol I knew you'd say that! Water is definitely everywhere! 

I want Angel fish too. And Mollies. At one point I had a 29 (I think) gallon that had Mollies and Tiger Barbs. Saw some pretty Guppies at Petco the other day. But alas after my Goldie issues I think I'll hold off on anything else lol. 

Go back and check out the price! How funny your son kept you away from it. I still to this day kick myself for not getting a Goodwill tank. It was only a ten but came with a nice stand. Now everytime I go in to a thrift store I look and am disappointed lol. 

I need to get a bigger tank for Goldie. Not sure how big yet. Or where I will put it....


----------



## themamaj

Ah yes. Thrift store regret. Been there lol. 

What do you all think of loaches or some type of sucker fish as I call them. I have my koi girl in 10gallon with 5 neons. Prob will move her to Indigo's tank. What else would go well with neons? Have done no research just pondering ideas. Cough as think of cool fancy bettas I saw at lps. So hard to buy something different. Every tank needs a betta you know.

How about Midas for goldie since "he?" Is a golden boy


----------



## Tealight03

Loaches sound interesting. I still really want to try pandas. I'm a terrible over-thinker and worrier though. 

"What if they get sick? How will I know they're sick? Oh what about treatment? What if Triston won't leave them alone? Man, I have to buy sand? For a ten gallon? And the pandas will add up. This is already getting expensive. Oh forget it, Triston can live in peace in the ten." That seriously went on for months lol. 

I've never kept anything with bettas. Do the neons do ok? 

I shall ask Goldie about Louis and Midas. Will get back to everyone lol.


----------



## Tealight03

So back in May I bought a solid wood unfinished entertainment stand. I never put it together because I was trying to figure out what to finish it in. Today I finally dump it out. Can't find directions. Call Overstock. Customer service had to put a request into the warehouse. So being impatient and rather frazzled this week (hello, unwanted goldfish) I put an ad up on Craigslist and the local Facebook market. I was really hopeful someone handier than I would think it's a great deal, but no bites yet. Maybe I'll get the directions and keep it or it will sell. I'd rather it sold. Not sure what I was thinking lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Here's Goldie. Hard to get a clear pic as he's still got that twitch. He's much more active today. I got him some more plants and a terra cotta planter for a hide. Need to get him cleaned out and re-arranged and will try his filter (fingers crossed).

I called him by Louis and Midas and no reaction. My expectations for my #notabetta are too high lol. ?

I checked into larger tanks on Craigslist today. There were a couple that might be ok but will cost me. I mean I could get a tank during the dollar per gallon sale but still need a filter and tank stand. The stand is probably what I'm worried about. They're so stinking expensive! One nice size tank (60 gallons?) came with nine goldfish. That part was literally the last sentence of the ad. Umm nooo. Although I plan to get him a friend soon. 

In better news, Liam is much more alert today. The past two days I've ground up his pellets, and he's been eating. The first time be looked at me like what is this? Lol. He's not swimming great. He had a couple of small poops but nothing in the last few days. 

I've been telling him how much mommy loves him and every way he brought happiness, worry and joy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Isn't that 10 gallon adequate for #nottabetta for right now? He is small. See if he reacts to "Notta", lol. Do they use hides? 

I am NOT handy at all. There would be no entertainment stand for me. I can barely hang a hook for a coat. I did once and it fell before I ever put a coat on it. I get so frustrated with myself.


----------



## Tealight03

True, #notabetta (ha) is probably fine in the ten for now. Wonder how long though...

I love Notta! Lol. Someone said they do like hides and can be skittish. Maybe that's his problem. 

I know, me too. I think I'd be fine putting it together with the instructions, but finishing it was overwhelming me. Which is why it sat in a box for months. 

I was so hopeful some guy would be all yes a project! Nothing so far. Hope they send the instructions. Might make it more marketable, although who wouldn't want the challenge of guessing how something goes together? Sounds like a fun weekend to me. 😜

I have two closets with everything pulled out and two Goodwill boxes going. On a mission lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I feel like it's been forever since I posted pictures of Grayson. Truthfully I'm always sad about his biting. It's his hobby, besides gazing at his neighbors. 

Do you guys remember what he was like when I got him from Lil? White with a couple black spots. Not that he's not beautiful now (Grayson you would be prettier if you left those fins alone lol).


----------



## BettaSplendid

He looks like a little storm cloud. So cute.


----------



## Tealight03

#notabetta, or Notta (trying it out as nothing is coming to me), is doing well. I cupped him tonight for a blue bath. It actually wasn't to bad to net him. I set him next to the tank while I was cleaning. He kept ferociously trying to swim towards the tank. "It's ok, I'm going to put you back. I know you don't know about tank changes, but this is a good thing." Lol

I found no poop. Hadn't seen any all week. I did find some white stuff, so I started him on Prazi. 

I added a few more plants and turned his filter on. Success, it works! I left the airstone on. Will see how he does. Made sure to set his corner back up the way it was. 

My mom came over last night and she talked to him. He of course gave her no reaction. I tried to get her to see if any of her work people want a goldfish and are willing to set up a 20-40 gallon. She said she'd ask. I don't believe her lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I made it through five tanks tonight! Notta, Freya, Liam, Theo and Xander. Would have done Grayson's but ran out of water. I feel like a rockstar, even though I can't say I've done much of anything else. 😜

Mom was sad about Liam last night. He was kinda slumped over. She started singing him Jingle Bells and he moved and got himself straightened out. She was all he likes it. Curse...lol. 

She used to only sing Jingle Bells to Killian. He would always flap those pecs at her in approval. 

Speaking of Killian, she called Xander Killian Jr. Um no mom. 

Other than Liam looking rough for a little bit yesterday he's been doing pretty well. He hates the air tube, so that could be why he was like that. I've had it unplugged, although I think he needs it. 

I sat with him several times today and each time he'd come over and flap those pecs. Sweet boy. Thinking of moving him back to his tank but might keep him on antibiotics this week then move him.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> He looks like a little storm cloud. So cute.


Aww thanks BettaSplendid. ☺


----------



## BettaSplendid

Poor little Notta, he looks so scared. It must be terrifying to be so small and out of control of your own life. You are doing such a good thing for him. You have a good heart. All he needs is a good tank and clean water, well and some flakes, and someone who truly cares for him. 

Okay, he is growing on me. I am on his side. Glad his filter cranked up. 

Does your mom like Triston?


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> Poor little Notta, he looks so scared. It must be terrifying to be so small and out of control of your own life. You are doing such a good thing for him. You have a good heart. All he needs is a good tank and clean water, well and some flakes, and someone who truly cares for him.
> 
> Okay, he is growing on me. I am on his side. Glad his filter cranked up.
> 
> Does your mom like Triston?


He definitely was all "noo I like it there!!! Put me back!" I imagine it would be very hard to go through what he has. Poor guy. He seemed pleased with his new plants. 

Mom only likes the bettas that lived with her briefly, which is now just Liam lol. That's not true, she talks to each, but I still think she is really only attached to Liam at this point. Even with Poe, who I got within a month of moving, she would say she didn't know him. Mom, get to know him lol. 

Triston doesn't like to chat much anymore. He will come up but is off checking things out. Silly boy.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> Poor little Notta, he looks so scared. It must be terrifying to be so small and out of control of your own life. You are doing such a good thing for him. You have a good heart. All he needs is a good tank and clean water, well and some flakes, and someone who truly cares for him.
> 
> Okay, he is growing on me. I am on his side.


And thanks, BettaSplendid. I definitely couldn't leave him like that. Taking him in was overwhelming, but we're adjusting. ☺


----------



## Tealight03

Sitting here with Notta. He seems quite happy. Talked to him about it's important to keep his tank clean, he doesn't have to get moved for every water change, he lives here now and he's going to be ok. He's swimming about happily. He seems much more confident since I added more plants. 

I still super resent that I had to take him. But it's not his fault at all. 

Note to self: look up goldfish poop; goldfish parasites versus constipation; introducing a new goldfish. I want Notta to have a friend (insert panic) but am not sure when to get one. I'd have to qt and a ten might not work. I don't want to get several tanks as they get older and bigger, but also don't want to stick them in something huge and then they get big and have less room after being used to have lots of room. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ThatFishThough

You could do a kiddie pool pond. That way they can have the space (although it takes up more floor space & less height) and it can be moved outside in the summer if needed.


----------



## Tealight03

Ohh that's a good idea. I don't think one would fit on my porch though. Add this to my list of why I need to buy a house: kiddie pool for Notta and his friends!


----------



## themamaj

If you do get him a friend, I suggest getting the same type of goldfish. The ones my daughter had were adopted from a friend that no longer wanted them. One was a comet and the other a fancy goldfish. The comet was so much bigger and swam with so much more gusto it would knock the fancy one out of the way and she was stressed a lot until I separated them.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> If you do get him a friend, I suggest getting the same type of goldfish. The ones my daughter had were adopted from a friend that no longer wanted them. One was a comet and the other a fancy goldfish. The comet was so much bigger and swam with so much more gusto it would knock the fancy one out of the way and she was stressed a lot until I separated them.


Good point. I would have liked to have a fancy but wouldn't think the two would mix lol. 

I went to check on Notta when I got home. 

Me: Notta, Notta, where are you?

Notta comes to the front of the tank and looks at me. 

Me: oh hi. How was your day, Notta?

He looked at me and swam about at the front of the tank. I think this is normal goldie behavior, but he likes checking for stuff at the bottom of the tank. His pellets sink, so that's a good thing. 

Progress! ☺


----------



## themamaj

Pretty cute. It won't take him long to figure out you are the food source haha. So glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Tealight03

Sweet Liam James passed away today. 

I've never been more surprised by a betta's transformation. He was the saddest little thing in that nasty Petsmart cup. As soon as I saw him I had to have him. He swam into his new five gallon mansion and never looked back. 

Liam called that tank home for more than two years. He was a curious fellow who loved to look at stuff, including pictures, and always had to know what was going on. He had a brief affair with a snail that resulted in his middle name and a couple stern talks. 

He is a testament to what clean, warm water will do. SIP sweet boy.


----------



## themamaj

Sweet Liam James. What a lucky boy to have known the true love of a friend. These special ones are forever a part of our heart. He will be greatly missed. Hugs.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh Liam.  You were well loved, little guy. Not all bettas could say they were truly loved and appreciated. I am sure he is telling everyone under the Rainbow Bridge about his special calender. Hehe. He had a good life and you gave it to him.  

I do like the idea of the kiddie pool. An inflatable one would be so easy to move and it would be cheaper than a glass tank. You could use sponge filters rather than hang on the back type. 

Ah yes, well... Tristan is a plakat. They are on the move. 

Your mom cracks me up. So funny. I would threaten that if she doesn't appreciate each betta they would just have to spend a few weeks at her house so she can get to know them.


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks to both of you. I think Liam and Killian are watching over us. They were special boys. 

I tried to get mom to let me put a kiddie pool and a couple goldies in her backyard. Yeah that didn't go well lol. She is so funny, although the fishies didn't do anything to warrant a visit to grandma's lol. She'd talk to them I know, and she'd feed them only if I portioned out their food into Dixie cups. Everything else is "too much." It's funny how you get used to things and just do things automatically. Then you try to explain to someone. 

Mom, they get three pellets. Watch and make sure they eat them. If they don't you have to use the turkey baster to remove the uneaten pellets. 

Mom: WHAT?! They better just eat all their food. 

Suffice to say the first time I left her in charge, Phil only ate garlic soaked pellets and Liam was on meds. She threw such a fit about cleaning a tank I finally said don't bother.I remember I had her feed Phil with me standing there, and he hid from her. He didn't come out till he saw me. I found several uneaten pellets when I got home. 

Never again lol, but no one is as high maintenance as Phil was.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hahahahaha! 

LoL. Well, that is true. I love how you said it seems simple to us but then when you're explaining it to someone it is like they get overwhelmed. LoL. I do need timers so my lights would come on automatically at least. Phil hid from her, rofl. Phunny Phil.


----------



## Tealight03

I always say "stranger danger" and Phil took that to heart lol. Silly boy.


----------



## Tealight03

Ugh Grayson's tank has been running on the warm side. I've turned the heater down a couple times and it's still coming on. Just now the tank is 82, the heater is set to 72 and the heater was on. I unplugged it and need to order a new one. Which will not be a Hydor. 

Thinking of sweet Poe tonight.


----------



## Tealight03

Made it through the five betta tanks tonight! I'm impressed with myself. Tomorrow I just need to do Notta's tank and clean Liam's five. 

Mom came over today to help with the entertainment center. It wasn't too bad. I'm not happy that most of the drawer is fiberboard though. Guess I'm going to figure out some stain and make it happen though. 

I told mom Liam passed and she was going to have to make friends with bettas who haven't lived with her. She was sad about Liam and laughed about making friends. She talked to all of them as usual. Freya and Xander were quite happy to see grandma. Grayson didn't come out for a while. Theo stayed at the front of the tank but didn't flap his pectorals. Triston pulled a Phil and only appeared when I went over. 

I noticed Grayson was lethargic and bottom sitting. I cupped him for a Kanaplex bath and gave him a complete tank change. He's never needed meds before. I'll have had him two years in March I believe. Hope he gets to feeling better. 

Notta is doing great. He's very friendly and was happy to see grandma. Mom commented on how friendly he is and I said all his plants have given him confidence. She didn't believe a fish needed confidence. They sure do mom. 

I haven't noticed any poop in his tank. I'm going to fast him and look into what veggies he can have. I don't want to buy a bag of peas just for him. Could give most of it to mom I guess. Rats should have asked her to bring a pea. Just one for now, thanks mom lol.


----------



## Tealight03

P.S. Xander has shredded his anal and top fins. His caudal is gorgeous. I'll shame him with pics tomorrow. Grayson is my resident biter, and Theo has been nipping as well. What is wrong with these boys?


----------



## Tealight03

I cleaned Notta's tank. Found no poop. Will look into goldie constipation. 

When I first looked at him he was in a plant attacking it (trying to eat it). Notta I know I didn't feed you this morning but really. So I fed him. I waited then started to dump water. He has never been in the tank for water changes. By the time I had emptied half the water he was peering at me from under a plant. Poor thing. 

He sure zips around quickly. Not used to that at all. My bettas just float around effortlessly lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Googled and discovered I can give Notta a variety of veggies. I have organic red leaf lettuce so tore a small piece off, gave it a good rinse and gave it to him. He is nibbling it but also still checking for other food. You never know when a plastic plant that has already been investigated could turn into something yummy!


----------



## BettaSplendid

Solid Gold is a great goldfish youtube channel. Have you ever seen it? 

Hey Triston!!


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> Solid Gold is a great goldfish youtube channel. Have you ever seen it?
> 
> Hey Triston!!


Oh thanks, I'll check them out. 

Tris says hi! He was so happy this morning. I said "Good morning Triston. Did you sleep good?" He danced about and fluttered those pecs. Sweet boy.


----------



## Tealight03

For your enjoyment, BettaSplendid. 

In one pic he looks like a sad betta, but I promise he's not. Well maybe about being called again for more pictures because he didn't cooperate the first time.


----------



## Tealight03

And Xander. I don't know what to do with him. He has a 2.5 gallon. He can't possibly want something smaller, can he? Next step is a cave.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Tealight03 said:


> For your enjoyment, BettaSplendid.
> 
> In one pic he looks like a sad betta, but I promise he's not. Well maybe about being called again for more pictures because he didn't cooperate the first time.




:grin2:


He is so purty. He sure has some rich coloring. Lookin good! How could he be sad in THAT tank?! :grin2:


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> :grin2:
> 
> 
> He is so purty. He sure has some rich coloring. Lookin good! How could he be sad in THAT tank?! :grin2:


He is vibrant isn't he. I think he didn't like my phone and being called over for it. He always comes when called and it was for something scary lol. He might be holding a grudge too. He's come out twice today and did flutter his pecs but then went and hid in his plants. Silly boy!


----------



## Tealight03

Cupped Notta for a blue bath and another tank change since there have been veggies he hasn't eaten. Note to self, Notta doesn't like lettuce. I think he did eat some but definitely not much. I thought he ate his cauliflower but I found it tonight. 

He did much better. He watched me from his cup and seemed calmer. I explained needing to keep his water clean so he feels good and he's going back soon. I'm sure he understood lol. 

Rats, I was going to try broccoli before I cleaned his tank. Supposedly it's super messy.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Do you have to steam the food so it's soft? I wonder if my cory cats need any.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes, Google says to blanch the veggies (stick in boiling water for two minutes then stick in ice water). I definitely didn't do the ice water part. I don't know how to follow instructions lol.


----------



## BettaSplendid

The aquarium water is good enough probably? To stop the cooking process that is.


----------



## Tealight03

BettaSplendid said:


> The aquarium water is good enough probably? To stop the cooking process that is.


I would think so.


----------



## Tealight03

I was thinking of going to Petsmart to take a gander at fishies. If they had an MG it would be coming home with me. Or maybe another girl. Notta needs a friend too. 

I kept myself out of Petsmart but can't promise anything in future days. ☺


----------



## themamaj

I understand the lure 😉


----------



## Tealight03

I worked on tanks for a couple hours today. I cupped Grayson for another Kanaplex bath. I can't decide if I should move him to qt or not. The other day he was on his side, like completely horizontally. By the time I went back to move him he was swimming normally. Hmm. I think I'll go ahead and start him on Kanaplex and Epsom Salt. I've never had to medicate him before and am getting worried he may pass soon as he's almost two. Rather I've had him two years in March. Two seems to be the magic number around here lately. 

Theo went into the cup while I was trying to scoop water and wouldn't get out so he's cupped, and I completely changed his tank. Good thing because last weekend I noticed spots on the bottom if his tank. Like he pooped and it smeared. I scrubbed with peroxide and got some of it off but not all. I then noticed what looked like charcoal. Weird because he has a sponge filter. I then found piece of something. I set it aside to finish scrubbing and rinsing. I started putting everything back together and the bottom of the thermometer was broken. The dang thing hasn't suctioned to the side for a long time, so when I did a water change it must have hit the bottom and cracked. I'm trying not to freak out, but mercury! In my tank! With my fish! Will Google after dinner. 

I also scrubbed Amala's tank and it is ready for Freya!

Xander and Triston are also clean. 

Ok off to rinse Liam's five and qt tank and soak with peroxide and aquarium salt.


----------



## Tealight03

Per Google, the red liquid in the thermometer is probably alcohol dyed red. The little balls are probably stainless steel. Feel bad I didn't notice last week. 

Theo seems ok though. He swam right into the net and then right into his tank. He's a good boy.


----------



## themamaj

Try not to worry about the thermometer. Cant tell you how many I have broke and panicked over. Thankfully never had an issue as a result.

I sure hope Theo does ok for you. Oh that #2. Starting to see some issues with some of my older ones like some mild fin issues or swim bladder. I was telling hubby earlier of frustrations as doing everything I can to keep things in check but still have issues from time to time. He remimded me many are appoaching that number. I am determined to make it past that milestone.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Try not to worry about the thermometer. Cant tell you how many I have broke and panicked over. Thankfully never had an issue as a result.
> 
> I sure hope Theo does ok for you. Oh that #2. Starting to see some issues with some of my older ones like some mild fin issues or swim bladder. I was telling hubby earlier of frustrations as doing everything I can to keep things in check but still have issues from time to time. He remimded me many are appoaching that number. I am determined to make it ypast that milestone.


Thanks mamaj. When Liam first got sick I thought swim bladder. When be passed his stomach was swollen. Watching Grayson for sbd now. 

Theo is full of energy this morning. He's doing better than I am lol.


----------



## themamaj

How is Goldie doing?

So did you do any casual strolls through the pet stores? Remember to take a big purse if you do just in case anyone needs a ride home haha. I guess the good thing about being super busy and or sick this past week or so is that it has kept me out of them. Not that I haven't thought about it though! I am headed back to Nashville this weekend to help my son. I love traveling because pet stores are my rest stops. I figure no major creepers out looking at fish. Plus I get to stroll around and stretch my legs. Sounds like a win win! Hmm maybe I should pack a bigger purse now that I am thinking about it


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> How is Goldie doing?
> 
> So did you do any casual strolls through the pet stores? Remember to take a big purse if you do just in case anyone needs a ride home haha. I guess the good thing about being super busy and or sick this past week or so is that it has kept me out of them. Not that I haven't thought about it though! I am headed back to Nashville this weekend to help my son. I love traveling because pet stores are my rest stops. I figure no major creepers out looking at fish. Plus I get to stroll around and stretch my legs. Sounds like a win win! Hmm maybe I should pack a bigger purse now that I am thinking about it


Hehe no new friends yet. I'm tempted to store all the empty tanks. Although if Grayson passes I will find a new friend for his tank. He is doing much better thankfully. 

I think we should always carry big purses. You never know when you might need them after all. 😜

Goldie is doing well. Still no poop though. Last night I was talking to him and was all "what's wrong with you?!" Lol. I gave him another piece of lettuce. Hoping he snacks on that. I think Epsom Salt is next.


----------



## Tealight03

It's snowing. 😭 Sorry, I hate the snow. More accurately I hate driving in the snow. 

Everyone here is doing well. I fed Triston the other morning and he swallowed two pellets at once. Woah slow down there buddy.


----------



## themamaj

I love snow but seems too early for it. Hope you all stay safe and warm.


----------



## Tealight03

We just got a dusting, thank goodness!

I have been so stressed this week worrying about car problems. Ended up going to my family mechanic and the solution was new tires and an alignment. I'll spare everyone the long story, but he was the third mechanic I've seen this week. Well maybe second. I'm not sure an oil change at Walmart counts. In the future I know to go straight to him and save myself the anxiety!


----------



## Tealight03

Theo says good morning! He got some red on his head and is looking good, although still nips. 

I have been up since 6:30 (why??) and have a major cleaning urge. I thought it best to tackle one room at a time and am trying to get some major deep cleaning done. Up first: the kitchen, namely the fridge. 

I realized a major area of disorganization is fish stuff. I have an aquarium stand, where Tris is, plus metal shelving where Freya and Notta are. Grayson, Theo and Xander are on two side tables in the living room. I want to move them to the metal shelving and get rid of the console table. I haven't been that motivated since I'll probably take the table to mom's for storage and haven't been able to get it there yet. 

Back to the point lol. I have meds, filter cartridges, IAL, etc in two small plastic containers. That seems to work ok. But I have so much other junk. I hate mixing equipment so each tank has its own container and turkey baster for water changes. I have several calendars I use for fish entertainment and those are piling up. 

Ok I'm going to move everyone to the metal shelving unit and then tackle how to hide the stuff. Hoping I can fit Xander, Grayson and Theo on the same shelf so they will distract themselves from biting. 

If anyone has any organizational suggestions I'm all ears. Mamaj I think you use the fabric bins? I really admire how organized the fish room is. 

Sorry for the wall of text but here's pictures of Theo to make up for it. ?


----------



## themamaj

Will you bring some of that energy to my house?! Sounds like you are off to great start. I do use the fabric bins. They are just cheap ones from Walmart. Nice thing about them is you can still have a pile of odds and ends in them and it still has appearance of looking nice and neat. In my closet I have a bunch of sterilite containers. The shoe box size is super cheap as is the next size up. I have filter parts, heaters, etc seperated into those. Until I get lazy that is and throw a pile in cloth bin lol.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Will you bring some of that energy to my house?! Sounds like you are off to great start. I do use the fabric bins. They are just cheap ones from Walmart. Nice thing about them is you can still have a pile of odds and ends in them and it still has appearance of looking nice and neat. In my closet I have a bunch of sterilite containers. The shoe box size is super cheap as is the next size up. I have filter parts, heaters, etc seperated into those. Until I get lazy that is and throw a pile in cloth bin lol.


It's super weird for me to have this much energy. Cleaning energy at least! Don't get me wrong, I do basic cleaning every week but really need to do better with deep cleaning. 

I just realized a corner shelf I can hide the plastic containers on then get the fabric bins for miscellaneous stuff. It's all coming together....


----------



## themamaj

Love to see picture when done


----------



## Tealight03

Exciting times over here, organizing and cleaning on a Friday night. 

I got Theo and Grayson moved to the metal shelves, which now houses Freya and Notta as well. Theo was all whoa what's going on?
Grayson was all ok cool, what's over there? 

I took the table to mom's and moved everything below it (fabric bins) to the closet. Have a couple more random things to put away and that area will be done. 

I dumped everything out of the plastic containers holding fish supplies and rinsed everything. Waiting for that to air dry then I can put that away. 

I never took Liam's tank down. Meant to but it's low on the priority list. Last week I was all "just take it down and put it away." Today I was all "go to Petco and get a new betta." I have five bettas now plus Notta. Less tanks makes for quicker water changes, which is nice. But I miss that tank. It's hard not seeing Liam. 

Well I didn't go to Petco but also haven't taken the tank down yet. We shall see what happens. ☺


----------



## Tealight03

P.S. I was in San Diego a couple days, and Xander and Theo bit like crazy. You two were without food for three days. Fins are not food. In a couple weeks I'm abandoning them for the east cost but will probably ask mom to feed them. Stinkers.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm slowly but surely making progress on mission fish organization lol. The shelves are looking nice but still have a few things to put away. 

I was going through stuff and found unopened Kanaplex and a calcium test kit. I listed them on ebay. Hope they sell. I also have a huge bottle of Replenish from when I was using RO only water. Guess I have to throw that away. 

In goldie news, I gave Notta broccoli last night. This morning it seemed like he ate quite a bit, yay! I cleaned his tank and found some poop I think, so that's good news. Also got Xander and Freya cleaned and Liam's tank is rinsed and is soaking with peroxide and aquarium salt. Successful morning!


----------



## Tealight03

I went in for a betta and came out with a goldfish. ?


----------



## Tealight03

I'm planning to qt the new guy in a five. Not Liam's recently clean five as I think he'd haunt me lol. But let's fast forward a few weeks. What happens if they don't get along? I realize I'm probably worrying for no reason. 

So I went to Petco and Petsmart looking for a betta. I really want an MG but anyone I connected with would do. Petco did have a few Paradise bettas. I just refuse to pay $20. Didn't really connect with anyone. 

Went a few more places. Told myself not to go to Petsmart, it's nice just to have six tanks. But I ended up there. They are having a sale FYI. Didn't see anyone I connected with and several were in rough shape. Hate that. 

Meanwhile I have been meaning to get Notta a friend. He seems lonely and bored. So I go over to the goldies. I wish I could get a fancy goldie. But no. 

So the employee comes over, and I explain the whole ended up with an unwanted goldfish, can't believe I'm buying another one, the one I have looks lonely, I only have a ten right now and will have to get something bigger, etc. She said they're schooling fish and can live a long time and get big in the right conditions. I was impressed she said that rather than saying just stick them in a bowl. 

Speaking of Notta, I was with the friend I rescued him from a few weeks ago. Her daughter won him at a fair. Friend asked how he was doing and the daughter says "my fishy died." Friend says "no he lives with Tealight now." Daughter says "you can't have him, give him back." Friend says "no, Tealight takes really good care of him. She changes his water religiously." I say "besides he belongs in a tank, not a small container." Kids lol. Friend thought his name was pretty funny though.


----------



## Tealight03

Also if anyone wants Kanaplex that expires in May it's free, just pay shipping. 

Same offer for two goldfish, but you must feel like goldfish the way I feel about bettas. Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

The goldies are doing well. New guy is trying to eat all the plastic plants. I need to cook them some broccoli. Also excuse the blurry Notta blobs. He is worse than Freya and Triston combined when it comes to holding still!

Name suggestions for new guy/gal welcome! I have no idea lol.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Cute! I've been thinking about a friend for my Goldie but don't have the space.

Since you have Notta, you could name the new guy/gal I'mma? lol. Or something like Betta... Notta & Betta? Then get a third and name it We're. We're Notta Betta!

I am so sleep deprived. It's bad. Grrrr.


----------



## Tealight03

Hehe We're Notta Betta. I love it!

Did you get your goldie through the school project? Unwanted goldies must be contagious if so. P.S. I have two friends for your goldie if you ever have room.


----------



## ThatFishThough

No, they ended up 'keeping' it. I did get an extra betta (Freedom II, female multicolor VT) and a lonely male gup. 

Would love to take your two lol. I have a friend that has two commons, also. Just note that they would probably go into a 100-ish gallon kiddie pool instead of a glass aquarium.

If I can convince my parents to let me get a 'pond' I certainly will tell you!


----------



## themamaj

Cute little goldies!


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> No, they ended up 'keeping' it. I did get an extra betta (Freedom II, female multicolor VT) and a lonely male gup.
> 
> Would love to take your two lol. I have a friend that has two commons, also. Just note that they would probably go into a 100-ish gallon kiddie pool instead of a glass aquarium.
> 
> If I can convince my parents to let me get a 'pond' I certainly will tell you!



Fingers crossed!


----------



## ThatFishThough

*gasp* It's almost as if you don't like your Goldies! LOL! Notta has an adorable personality and new guy/gal has gorgeous coloring/patterns. I have to admit I like my fancies more but they're much more expensive... I wanted a show quality from a breeder in Michigan and it was like $100 not including shipping!  I could import like three bettas for the same amount of $!


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> *gasp* It's almost as if you don't like your Goldies! LOL! Notta has an adorable personality and new guy/gal has gorgeous coloring/patterns. I have to admit I like my fancies more but they're much more expensive... I wanted a show quality from a breeder in Michigan and it was like $100 not including shipping!  I could import like three bettas for the same amount of $!


Oh busted....lol. Notta has grown on me, I must say. But now there's two! 

I got a bit frustrated last night as I left both ten gallons to be cleaned on the same night. Also had to turkey baster all the broccoli. Bettas don't make this kind of a mess! And yes I said that to them and no they didn't care lol. 

They were really into that broccoli though!


----------



## Tealight03

So I spent six days on the east coast for work and visiting friends. It was lovely. 

But when I got home I found management left a notice the day after I left about spraying for pests. I didn't know about it otherwise wouldn't have given permission. So the fish were uncovered and they sprayed. They're all fine, but I'm not happy at all. 

Well I better go feed them because they are not happy!


----------



## themamaj

Glad everyone ok. Where all did you get to go on trip?


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Glad everyone ok. Where all did you get to go on trip?


D.C. then Boston. I used to live in Boston and miss it. I need to make more visits.


----------



## Tealight03

Pictures from San Diego and Boston! The beach was cold and the Boston Christmas lights were lovely. The first house we saw was epic! Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Tealight03

Xander! I gave him Liam's cave. He seems to like it. I hope it curbs his biting.


----------



## Tealight03

And Ms. Freya. She is so hard to get a picture of. Zippy little thing.


----------



## Tealight03

Triston is super interested in water changes. When there is something in the vacuum he tries to eat it. This isn't a great pic, but he's heading over to check the vacuum out. He's such a sweet boy. Always happy to see me.

Speaking of the vac, does anyone have a recommendation for an electric one? This one you have to pump. It takes a while and isn't great at getting debris, so I have to turkey baster after anyway.


----------



## Tealight03

So I finally got around to changing tanks last night. Xander got a full change late Monday night as I dosed too much Prime and would have worried about it. I couldn't get to the others. 

I changed Triston's tank first. All normal, although less poop than normal. I took the lid off Grayson's tank and dipped the cup in, and it was cold. Gabbed the thermometer and it said 72. Crap. 

I cupped Grayson and got the tank back together and floated him so he could warm up. I moved on to Theo's tank and same thing. Rinse and repeat for Theo and Freya. 

I realized I hadn't turned the power strip back on, so they were without heat for a week. It's usually quite warm in my apartment, but it's getting colder as the weather changes. 

I feel terrible of course. Theo tried to tell me something was wrong (he was more letharigic than usual), but I thought he was just mad I was gone. Freya acted fine. 

The other part of the problem is none of the thermometers stay attached to the tank, so I always have to hunt for them. But lesson learned, always check before leaving town!


----------



## Tealight03

Went to both Petco and Petsmart again. There was a little yellow girl at Petsmart last time I was there. She stood out, but I was afraid she would remind me too much of Liam. Told myself if she was there she was coming home with me. Well she wasn't. They had bettas but clearly a lot had been purchased for the holiday. Sad to think many probably aren't going into proper setups. 

They had a couple lookers. I'm really wanting another girl. There was a hm white iridescent girl. I may go back for her. But away I went to Petco. They also had some lookers but all the $20 fancy kind. 

I'm not sure what my problem is. Usually I find one I have to have and check out before thinking things through. Lets see...who has been an impulse. Liam, Pineapple, Xander, Theo, Freya, Amala. Guess I just haven't found the one yet.


----------



## themamaj

For me if I am "looking" there are none to be found. When I am not looking, the fish find me. The special one just hasnt found you yet 

I had that same moment earlier but with dragons. Am so taken by little baby dragon I am fostering. She is asleep in my lap right now. This is why I dont foster much. It is too easy to get attached. I had it in my mind since got Little Bit for friend to go back and get one of her siblings for me since color I liked and leatherback. Went back tonight to get Bear's food and they were sold. I think back on some animals I passed on fish and reptile and hated it didnt work out. Then have found the perfect one later.

Our Petco sure had some gorgeous fish tonight. Saw a yellow and black koi that was super tempting.


----------



## Tealight03

Hehe isn't that the way it always goes. 

I could never foster, I would get too attached. I hate thinking of the ones that got away. Hopefully you'll find a dragon soon.

My Petco had several Koi. So pretty, but so expensive!


----------



## paranoid365

Tealight03 said:


> Triston is super interested in water changes. When there is something in the vacuum he tries to eat it. This isn't a great pic, but he's heading over to check the vacuum out. He's such a sweet boy. Always happy to see me.
> 
> Speaking of the vac, does anyone have a recommendation for an electric one? This one you have to pump. It takes a while and isn't great at getting debris, so I have to turkey baster after anyway.


Hey there Tealight03, your posts are definitely great reads  I noticed you had asked about an electric gravel cleaner, so I thought I would pass along the info on the one I purchased from Amazon. I'm in Canada, but Amazon in general should have it, or something very similar.

Tom Aquarium Maintenance Mr. Cleaner Battery Operated Gravel Siphon https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B003OYOPNW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_QBPnAbKSK0YKQ

I like the cleaner a lot, I made a couple little modifications, and what's great is it can be used for water changes as well  If you have any questions feel free to let me know. Hope this helps, Happy Betta-ing  

Sent from my Monster LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tealight03

paranoid365 said:


> Hey there Tealight03, your posts are definitely great reads  I noticed you had asked about an electric gravel cleaner, so I thought I would pass along the info on the one I purchased from Amazon. I'm in Canada, but Amazon in general should have it, or something very similar.
> 
> Tom Aquarium Maintenance Mr. Cleaner Battery Operated Gravel Siphon https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B003OYOPNW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_QBPnAbKSK0YKQ
> 
> I like the cleaner a lot, I made a couple little modifications, and what's great is it can be used for water changes as well  If you have any questions feel free to let me know. Hope this helps, Happy Betta-ing
> 
> Sent from my Monster LG V30 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reading and for the recommendation! I'll check it out!


----------



## Tealight03

Speaking of Triston's vacuum escapades, I was vacuuming last weekend and stopped to dump the bucket. I go back and start pumping again. I look and Triston is in the tube and being sucked up. Got him out and he was fine. I think it scared me more than it did him lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Grayson also is not well. I thought he had passed this morning and just checked on him. He had moved and was up right. He's only eaten a few times in the last couple weeks. I hate when there is prolonged suffering like this.


----------



## themamaj

Poor Grayson. I hate that too! 

Aww Triston. That gave me a Chance flashback of surfing in the tube. Those stinkers sure know how to put their noses in the wrong place. Glad he is fine. I have had several go surfing and it always gives me a complete heart attack. They end up swimming in the bucket like weee what new body of water have I found here. I end up on a lecture. Don't you dare scare me to death again. That is usually when that middle name comes out


----------



## Tealight03

Triston Dallas! Lol. 

He wouldn't be able to go all the way through. He'd get stuck and I'd be sad because he'd probably get injured. That's probably something to look for in a new vac. 

I've had several stick their noses in cups and end up in the dirty bucket. Now I always check the tank and bucket before dumping water. The last thing I need is a fishy in the sink heading for the garbage disposal!


----------



## themamaj

Yep that is always my fear too.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm having the worst time getting to tanks. Going to start dinner then do two more. I just finished Triston's and so much poop! For the past couple of weeks there hasn't been much. For granted I was gone several days so he wasn't fed. His normal is two-three but this week I counted eight huge ones! 

I think I'd be feeling rough if I pooped eight times in a week. He seems fine; still active and up in the vacuum's business.


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my. So I stocked up on water as I will be on vacation for a week. Had everything arranged in the backseat to prevent spillage. And everything was going well until O decided to run a couple errands. Traffic was terrible and I had to slam on my breaks, sending all of the one gallon jugs slamming into the back seat. I pull into the parking lot and three gallons worth of water was on the floor. 

I grabbed the blanket out of the trunk ans tried to soak it all up. Suffice to say by the time I got home and used three towels the floor was still damp. I parked in the sun, so I hope that helps. I don't have access to an outside outlet so can't run a fan. 

Really need to figure out something else with this water problem.


----------



## Tealight03

I attempted goldie pics this morning. They all belong in the Impressionist exhibit as my coworker would say (they're super blurry). 

And now I'm off to celebrate a friend's birthday. I hope to come back with a new friend (I'll be an hour away (and that's the time to pick up a new friend lol).


----------



## Tealight03

This is my niece's fault.


----------



## Tealight03

So I was at Walmart entertaining niece while her mom finished Christmas shopping. We had wondered around and ended up across from pets. I asked her if she wanted to look there and she said yes. She's four. 

Goldfish were at her eye level. She said you have goldfish. Yes thanks to you dear. I was peeking at the bettas and they were in pretty bad shape. I picked her up to show her and said we're just looking. The conversation then went to:

Niece: what's wrong with them?

Me: Nothing sweetie, it's just that they don't like these cups, but they get all better when they go home with someone (trying to be age appropriate).

Niece: one can come home with us?

Me: no not today. 

We walk away. We get not two aisles away and she says "auntie tealight please can we take one home." We go back and I said he's coming home with auntie, not with you. She said ok so I told her to pick one. There was an orange one kinda calling my name but this boy caught her eye from the beginning. 

We wonder around some more (what is her mom doing??) and I finally say lets go sit down. I felt like he was being jostled too much. So we sit and she was talking to him. He was more interactive than previously and she said he was happy he was going home with us. She then changed her tune and wanted him to go to her house. I told her we talked about this and agreed he was going to live with me, plus I didn't think her mom would say yes (she wouldn't after being freed of a goldfish lol). Niece said oh yeah mom would say no. 

So her mom finally checks out and had herself a good laugh. It was 30 degrees out, so I spent the next two hours with a betta cup between my legs. 

We're home now and I'm off to set up the 1.7 qt. Triston is not amused.


----------



## Tealight03

Happy Holidays from my family to yours!

I started the potatoes late so waiting on those. In the meantime Xander is flare happy.


----------



## Tealight03

And the newest member of my family is doing pretty well. The first day he was pretty skittish but ate fine. Since feeding him the first time he has been more outgoing. I told him I'll take good care of him. He's not super active, but he's not clamped so I think he's ok. 

Niece named him Awesome. While I do call him that, a formal name hasn't been decided yet. I liked Jack yesterday. Maybe Awesome for a middle name? 

My potatoes are nowhere close to being ready, but I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tealight03

Happy 2018 all!

Grayson is still hanging on. Every time I think he has passed he moves. Poor guy. I just wish he wasn't suffering. I may put him down but haven't decided yet. 

The new guy is now Jethro Awesome. He's really colored up. Pics soon!

I saw niece a few days ago and showed her pics. She said "another one to add to your collection." Probably something her mom joked about, but I wasn't too happy. The only reason I got him was because she wanted one. I shouldn't say that. He's a sweet boy and I love all bettas. It's just that I wanted a female to replace Grayson. 

The goldies are doing great. I gave them extra veggies today, broccoli and asparagus, as today is tank cleaning day. They didn't seem to touch the broccoli but tore up a chunk of asparagus. Both of them had been picking at it since I got home. Guys there was more than one piece and hello broccoli. Will have to keep it in the rotation. I also have some rainbow chard I want to try. Notta doesn't like lettuce, so interested to see what he thinks of chard. Plus new guy/gal hasn't had it yet. 

Well I hope 2018 is off to a great start for everyone! One of my resolutions was to work on my anxiety. The year didn't start well, but I'm trying not to worry. Things will work themselves out.


----------



## LeviTheFish

Your fishies are all so pretty!


----------



## Tealight03

LeviTheFish said:


> Your fishies are all so pretty!


Aww thank you!


----------



## Tealight03

I think yesterday marks 5 weeks with Jethro Awesome? He is doing awesome! He really has colored up but is nipping. Flared a little for my phone.


----------



## Tealight03

Other updates:

Grayson is still hanging on. I think I need to put him down. He hasn't eaten in a month?

Triston is acting a little strange. He's resting more but not necessarily lethargic. Gave him a good clean a few days ago and am going to cup him for a blue bath and a full tank clean. Ugh ten gallons lol. 

Theo is doing well. He's such a sweet boy. This morning I was feeding him. It was vitamin and probiotic day so one pellet at a time. The first had floated towards the back. Great I'll have to go look for it. I give him yhe second one and he eats it then goes hauling fins towards the back. Sweet, way to find that one!

Xander is still biting that anal fin! Why??? 

Freya is the best. Always at the front dancing trying to get my attention. I want to get her a neighbor. I might move Xander or get a female if Grayson ever passes. 

The goldies are doing great. They kept trying to eat the same piece of food this morning. They are always excited to see me. Or maybe they are just begging for food?


----------



## ThatFishThough

I don't know bout Grayson, sorry to hear that. Had to comment on the goldies though. Suisei has learned to come up and make a smacking noise (*smack, smack, smack!*) when he wants fed. At first it was only when I was feeding him (taking too long, lol)... Then he started doing it when I came into the garage. Now he does it whenever he sees movement. It's odd but he's not sick or anything, just being a pill. He's gotten really big, too.

The thing with fish (even with Goldies) is that I don't think they get 'excited' per say; they just associate movement at the front of the tank with food and try to get our attention. Some people say that they can't have feelings, don't feel pain, etc. etc., and maybe not; but I think that sometimes they're a little smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## Tealight03

That's interesting. How big is he? Mine are still small. They're definitely growing, just not at the point they're huge yet.

It likely is just because they're begging lol. I think they definitely are smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## Tealight03

I just took Triston's tank apart and gave it a good scrub. Know what's not fun? Trying to catch a pk. It took me half and hour at least. Tried getting him from behind and he swam right out in the current several times. Tried bribing him with pellets. Started taking plants out. He knew exactly what I was up to and went in his cave. That came out next and got the net. Finally got the little sucker. 

Everything is now scrubbed and the tank is a third of the way full. Waiting on my water filter. Really need to find something bigger. And a certain someone will be getting a blue bath in a bit!


----------



## Tealight03

Just put Tris back in his tank. I moved his plants around, made him a tank background and gave him a new IAL. His filter media needed replaced badly so did that as well. Hope the sparkly new tank perks him back up!

He was Mr. Grumpy Fins in the cup but is investigating his new digs now.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Tealight03 said:


> That's interesting. How big is he? Mine are still small. They're definitely growing, just not at the point they're huge yet.
> 
> It likely is just because they're begging lol. I think they definitely are smarter than we give them credit for.


Oof, easily as big as my hand, if I have my fingers together. When I first got him, I caught him with my hand and held him at the surface for a picture; this was.. What, the beginning of September maybe? Possibly later, like October. He's grown a TON since then. Getting close to full grown, but some of Solid Gold's old Goldies beat him out by 4-5 inches.

ETA: He's also not nearly as sparkly anymore; he's kind of a dull grey-blue.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> Oof, easily as big as my hand, if I have my fingers together. When I first got him, I caught him with my hand and held him at the surface for a picture; this was.. What, the beginning of September maybe? Possibly later, like October. He's grown a TON since then. Getting close to full grown, but some of Solid Gold's old Goldies beat him out by 4-5 inches.
> 
> ETA: He's also not nearly as sparkly anymore; he's kind of a dull grey-blue.


He's huge! Is he a fancy?


----------



## ThatFishThough

Yep! I have't been able to figure it out 100%; I think he's a Blue Fantail/Veiltail Ryukin. Not a Moor or Telescope, not an Oranda, Pearlscale, Bubble-eye, etc. Not one of those huge goldies with a giant Wen, and certainly not a common/single-tailed. Definately not show-worthy, either. Just the one that caught my eye at a local LFS.

Not to dishearten you or anything, but if I get a pond your Goldies might need to wait to come until they're bigger.. I'm a bit concerned that Suisei would eat them lol. He loves my LBD culls, which are much smaller, but I'd be worried that he'd harass them.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> Yep! I have't been able to figure it out 100%; I think he's a Blue Fantail/Veiltail Ryukin. Not a Moor or Telescope, not an Oranda, Pearlscale, Bubble-eye, etc. Not one of those huge goldies with a giant Wen, and certainly not a common/single-tailed. Definately not show-worthy, either. Just the one that caught my eye at a local LFS.
> 
> Not to dishearten you or anything, but if I get a pond your Goldies might need to wait to come until they're bigger.. I'm a bit concerned that Suisei would eat them lol. He loves my LBD culls, which are much smaller, but I'd be worried that he'd harass them.


He could eat mine in one bite lol. Do you feed him any veggies? Not that that has anything to do with his size, I just need to do better with giving mine veggies.


----------



## themamaj

Tealight03 said:


> I just took Triston's tank apart and gave it a good scrub. Know what's not fun? Trying to catch a pk. It took me half and hour at least. Tried getting him from behind and he swam right out in the current several times. Tried bribing him with pellets. Started taking plants out. He knew exactly what I was up to and went in his cave. That came out next and got the net. Finally got the little sucker.
> 
> Everything is now scrubbed and the tank is a third of the way full. Waiting on my water filter. Really need to find something bigger. And a certain someone will be getting a blue bath in a bit!


Hehehe. A sneaky one he is! Amazing how they can go at lightening speed when a net comes out!


----------



## themamaj

ThatFishThough said:


> Yep! I have't been able to figure it out 100%; I think he's a Blue Fantail/Veiltail Ryukin. Not a Moor or Telescope, not an Oranda, Pearlscale, Bubble-eye, etc. Not one of those huge goldies with a giant Wen, and certainly not a common/single-tailed. Definately not show-worthy, either. Just the one that caught my eye at a local LFS.
> 
> Not to dishearten you or anything, but if I get a pond your Goldies might need to wait to come until they're bigger.. I'm a bit concerned that Suisei would eat them lol. He loves my LBD culls, which are much smaller, but I'd be worried that he'd harass them.


Oh he is a beauty!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Thanks mamaj.

And Tealight, I have never fed him veggies. In fact, I'm guilty of only feeding him once a day. But, he lives in an unheated 20G tub in the garage (usually 68*ish in the winter, 75*+ in the summer), so his metabolism is really slow. If I were to feed him more than once his tank would be polluted really fast w/ uneaten food.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> Thanks mamaj.
> 
> And Tealight, I have never fed him veggies. In fact, I'm guilty of only feeding him once a day. But, he lives in an unheated 20G tub in the garage (usually 68*ish in the winter, 75*+ in the summer), so his metabolism is really slow. If I were to feed him more than once his tank would be polluted really fast w/ uneaten food.


Mine get fed goldie pellets every morning and veggies twice a week. I was just wondering if I'm not feeding them enough. There isn't a whole lot of waste. I've had Notta on a round of Prazi thinking parasites but it didn't change anything. Maybe I need to put them on another round.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Goldie’s don’t poo as much as people think; it just builds up when they don’t do a water change for two months. 

And as long as they look a healthy weight, are eating, and producing waste, I’d assume you’re feeding them correctly.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> Goldie’s don’t poo as much as people think; it just builds up when they don’t do a water change for two months.
> 
> And as long as they look a healthy weight, are eating, and producing waste, I’d assume you’re feeding them correctly.


I thought they produced a lot of waste. Thanks for the reassurance!

Speaking of the goldies, my mom came over around the holidays. She has the worst time keeping my fish straight. She got introduced to everyone including new goldie. She asked me a couple weeks ago how the fish were and said it was good I can keep the new fish with the goldfish, it reduces tanks. Uh mom there are two goldies in that tank. You can't keep bettas and goldies together.... What am I going to do with her?


----------



## ThatFishThough

I remember my mom asking why I couldn't just keep /all/ my females together in the /shrimp/ tank. *sigh* "Well, they can already see each other through the divider, why not put them all together in that tank over there?"

Then she asked why I wasn't breeding the "bloodshrimp" for food instead of buying them. (She was thinking "bloodworms", lol). We proceded to have a very long talk (which she mostly ignored) about how "These guys aren't called Siamese Fighting Fish for no reason!"

Sometimes parents can be frustrating. I don't mind if they bug me about fish stuff; it's bugging me about the homework/chores that ticks me off.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> I remember my mom asking why I couldn't just keep /all/ my females together in the /shrimp/ tank. *sigh* "Well, they can already see each other through the divider, why not put them all together in that tank over there?"
> 
> Then she asked why I wasn't breeding the "bloodshrimp" for food instead of buying them. (She was thinking "bloodworms", lol). We proceded to have a very long talk (which she mostly ignored) about how "These guys aren't called Siamese Fighting Fish for no reason!"
> 
> Sometimes parents can be frustrating. I don't mind if they bug me about fish stuff; it's bugging me about the homework/chores that ticks me off.


Parents! For some reason my mom thinks she should nag me about how many fish I have every time I get a new one. Last time I checked I live alone and pay my own bills!


----------



## Tealight03

I've been watching Triston closely. He spent a day sulking under his IAL where he also started a bubble nest. I was starting to get worried about him but last night he was more active and seemed fine. But he still won't eat. It's been maybe two or three days? I watched him spit a pellet out yesterday. I think he ate one this morning. Might have a case of picky eater on my hands!


----------



## Tealight03

I definitely have a picky eater on my hands! Triston turns into a mini shark when he gets brine shrimp. He ate his pellets soaked in Vitachem fine too. Normally he will eat one pellet then refuse the others. Silly boy!

Everyone else is doing well. I managed to get through four tanks, including the goldie tank, in less than an hour. New goldie got in the cup and wouldn't get out. Notta avoids it like the plague. He might be traumatized from being cupped for blue baths a couple times when I first got him. Poor guy. 

Ok off to feed everyone!


----------



## Tealight03

As it turns out, Grayson is still alive. I'm going to have to put him down. I can't believe he's still alive. He must be suffering.


----------



## Tealight03

In other news, I ended up with ants. Not sure how as I don't leave food out. I tried bleach but kept having the problem and had to report to maintenance. That was last week (of course my ant problem doesn't top the priority list). Meanwhile I read lemon juice and vinegar deter them. Since I started spraying lemon juice I've only seen a couple. 

Now I'm sure you guys are wondering what this long story has to do with bettas. So they were supposed to spray Monday. Sunday I cleaned several tanks and moved the smaller ones into my bedroom. I always do when they spray for pests. Yesterday I call the office to see what's going on and she says he will be in Tuesday. Ok but I sprayed lemon juice and haven't seen any so I'd like him not to spray. The manager thinks I'm crazy, I'm sure. I just don't want unnecessary chemicals. Meanwhile Freya, Theo and Jethro are spending the third night in my bedroom as I don't trust them not to spray. Supposedly he will be in tomorrow. 

Speaking of apartment issues, my lease is up at the end of March. I was wanting to move as I want a bigger apartment and am not happy with the management here. It's proving rather difficult. The rental market here is so tight. I'm kicking myself for not transferring to a two bedroom last year. Wish me luck friends. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## themamaj

Clorox wipes also get them but I love idea of chemical free lemon juice and vinegar. Will have to try that. I do not blame you moving fish. I would have same concerns. Good luck on apt issues. I have been looking recently with my son who is thinking of moving to nearby area. Costs are unbelievable. I hope you find something bigger with a fish friendly manager. Extra room allows for expansion haha 😉


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj! The prices here are ridiculous! I'm pretty spoiled minus maintenance issues. And as I'm seeing, availability is also a problem. I think about buying but don't really want to stay here permanently. 

I hope your son is able to find something!


----------



## Tealight03

Grayson passed yesterday. I'm glad his suffering is over. SIP sweet boy.


----------



## blueridge

Baby powder works too to deter ants, especially those pesky fire ants...


----------



## Tealight03

blueridge said:


> Baby powder works too to deter ants, especially those pesky fire ants...


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## themamaj

So sorry to hear about Grayson!


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> So sorry to hear about Grayson!


Thanks, mamaj! Just glad he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## Tealight03

Look what followed me home today. Name suggestions welcome, preferably something that goes with Freya.


----------



## themamaj

Awww she is simply adorable! Fiona? Leah? So glad you got her!


----------



## Tealight03

Getting through tanks is torture tonight. Rather waiting for the water to filter is torture. Finally waiting on one more bucket to filter to top off Triston and Xander's tanks and will be done for the night. 

I noticed the new gal is swimming oddly. She also seems like she's rubbing against things. I can't tell if it's swim bladder and she's just trying to steady herself or if it's swim bladder and parasites. I started her on Prazi just in case. She's not interested in food yet. Probably for the best until I figure out what's going on.


----------



## themamaj

Prazi is a good preventative plan. She sure is a cutie! Any names hit you yet? Boy I feel you on water changes. I need to do some tonight but don't want to do anything but sit in my chair. If those buckets could just carry themselves lol!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks mamaj! I'm still playing with names. Feel like I can't get to know her because she's swimming odd. I'm weird. 

She's not improving and is sorta sideways now. I changed Freya's tank and gave her a partial. Sorta mad at myself because I put aquarium salt in her tank (as I do with all new fish). Now I'll have to cycle that out before starting Epsom salt. I vote sbd. Feel bad for her. 

Oh my gosh I just spent 50 minutes on the goldie tank. I gave them too much broccoli this morning and they made a huge mess. So here I sit waiting for water to filter so I can fill their tank back up. I really love my water filter except when it comes to tanks.


----------



## themamaj

I was just about to suggest the epson salt. I do the same with my new ones too. I always start with the aquarium salt. I am still seeing some swim bladder with new crowntail boy so probably need to do the same and change over. Have you ever noticed how waiting for water is like waiting for a poptart to pop in the toaster? Hmm wishing I had a poptart now lol


----------



## Tealight03

Seriously! It's so ridiculous! I had started it early and spent longer on the goldie tank and only got a bucket out. The filter tank only holds 2.7 gallons. I fill half the bucket with filtered water and half RO. About to go check to see if I can get another bucket going. 

How long do you wait to switch salts? I try to go several water changes not adding any to make sure it cycles out. With her I might do a full water change then wait a couple days and add it.


----------



## themamaj

Depends how much salt I added to begin with but yeah I do large water change if not full to clear it out. Another thing I have done is do a good water change on tank and then just pull fish out and do a epson salt bath.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Depends how much salt I added to begin with but yeah I do large water change if not full to clear it out. Another thing I have done is do a good water change on tank and then just pull fish out and do a epson salt bath.


I don't add much but do worry about mixing salt. Gasp, me worrying? Never...lol.


----------



## Tealight03

Triston is still being such a stinker about eating. Sometimes he will eat his pellets and othertimes he won't touch them. I don't want to give him brine shrimp every day so I've been limiting it to two or three times a week. He goes nuts for the shrimp though. 

I rearranged tanks to put the girls next to each other on one shelf and moved Theo to Liam's old spot on my desk. Theo might have been a tad overwhelmed by the move (it was not even two feet) but is doing well. I had fed everyone the other night and sat at the desk and turned slightly. He was staring me down. "Umm where exactly is my dinner? I see you fed everyone else." Sorry buddy.


----------



## themamaj

It is funny how they notice everything! My poor guys have been on pellets so much lately. I have changed around brands but need to stock up on frozen food again. I am surprised the room has not forged a revolt lol. 

Working more hours this week has me toast in evenings. Trying to make myself exercise some. If I do then I dont want to do anything. Oh well. Maybe tomorrow I will get back in routine. Nice to just enjoy the fish though.


----------



## Tealight03

New gal (Callie? Penelope?) isn't swimming any better. She got two partial changes last week and a full change today with Epsom salt added. I noticed today her spine looks bent. Not bent exactly but her back end isn't straight. Tried to get some decent pics. Excuse my coffee pot lol. I feel bad because I've been fasting her.


----------



## Tealight03

Managed to get through five tanks and gave Jethro Awesome and Freya a full change as well. Everyone is doing well. Triston is still picky about his pellets. Not sure if he's just being picky or if something is wrong. He's much perkier after brine shrimp so I suspect picky. 

I think I found a townhouse available in April. Did I share my current building won't let you move out mid month? Well you can but you have to pay the full month. The place I'm leaning towards is ten minutes farther from work. Not a big deal, I'd just prefer to stay in this neighborhood but that's ok. It will be nice to get that finalized.

Ok I'm going to go check the temp for new gal's tank and finish up some cleaning. Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Tealight03

Handsome Theo flaring about breakfast.


----------



## Tealight03

Triston isn't doing well. I thought it was just picky eating but have seen him try to eat and spit the pellets out. Maybe he really doesn't like them anymore. But yesterday I was changing his tank and noticed he was nose diving and swimming oddly. Cupped him for a Kanaplex bath. Which he eventually jumped out of. He's ok now (considering the jump) but I'm worried for him.


----------



## chocky

Could be intestinal worms. Have u got any praziquantel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tealight03

His poop has been normal until this week. I'll start him on Prazi just in case, thanks!


----------



## themamaj

Sure hope he gets to feeling better. These guys sure can worry us.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Sure hope he gets to feeling better. These guys sure can worry us.


Thanks mamaj. This morning I found him floating on his side. He's still like that. Getting ready to set up a qt for him.


----------



## themamaj

Oh no. So sorry. Keep me posted.


----------



## Tealight03

Last weekend I moved Triston to a five gallon (partially filled) qt with Epsom Salt. He was completely horizontal for several days. I checked on him yesterday and sat next to him and talked to him for a while. He fluttered his pecs a couple times. It warmed my little heart. He seemed more upright, so I hope we're progressing. 

I'm moving next weekend! Doing pretty good with packing, although last week I had a path and this week not so much lol.


----------



## Tealight03

You know those dreams that wake you up from a dead sleep? I had one last night. A friend of a friend (no one I know) had a small tank. Maybe a three gallon. She might have just lost a fish. I was going to give her Theo. I got there and she didn't want him then wanted him then I didn't want to leave him. 

How weird! 

I told him all about it this morning and how mommy would never give him away. He was very understanding.


----------



## Tealight03

Moving is torture. The movers came Friday. As usual I wasn't entirely prepared but managed to only leave a few odds and ends behind. I brought three tanks over Friday since I kept electric on over the weekend. 

Yesterday my mom and I went back to the old apartment to start cleaning and get the rest of the stuff, including the remaining tanks. I only lasted an hour lol. I despise cleaning. And the move out list includes things like dusting light bulbs. Ok....

Got the rest of the tanks in and I had no where to put them. This is a two bedroom, so you might think I'd have plenty of room, right? Except I'm in the process of being licensed for foster care, so the second bedroom is spoken for. I also try to decorate using feng shui, so that limits the tanks to the living room. Which has short walls due to being cut off by the bedrooms. Plus I realized the metal shelf I had several tanks on probably won't fly with the home study. I'm sure it could be easily pulled down by a rambunctious kiddo. 

For now everyone is set up but I'll need to move everyone on the shelves. Not to mention all the other unpacking I still have left. Crying face lol.


----------



## themamaj

Love your heart. Yes moving can wear you out! How exciting you are going to do foster care!!


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Love your heart. Yes moving can wear you out! How exciting you are going to do foster care!!


Thanks mamaj. It's crazy but will all work out!


----------



## Tealight03

I really messed up. Theo, Callie and Jethro haven't had heat since Friday. They were all plugged in but the switch on the power strip wasn't on. And to make matters worse, Xander wasn't plugged in last night because I had to switch the power strip and missed his heater. 

I feel terrible but everyone is toasty and happier now.


----------



## Tealight03

This is the face of love and forgiveness. I like to think so anyway. 

Xan and Tris were having a flare competition. Hope it did Triston some good. He's still pretty horizontal and no poop at all since I moved him to the qt.


----------



## Tealight03

Look at the goldies! They're huge!

Before they were on the bottom shelf. Now they're on the top shelf of the tank stand and next to the couch. They are very happy to see me when I sit down.


----------



## Tealight03

And Callie is also huge! She gets so excited when anyone walks by. My mom said it looks like she's jumping up and down. I think she'll be the only one who appreciates Jingle Bells the way Killian did. 

First pic is when I first got her.


----------



## Tealight03

And lastly Theo and Jethro. I moved Theo, Jeth, Callie and Xander on Friday but left the food at the old apartment. Saturday morning Theo was mad. Pacing around all "FEED ME." I got back on Saturday after moving the rest over and told mom about it. Went to feed him and mom said he was waiting so patiently at the top. No, he's wishing me ill. Lol.


----------



## Tealight03

I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do with the smaller tanks (all six of them). I found a tv stand at Goodwill that I thought would be perfect. I could put supplies in the cabinet and lock. But where I want to put it isn't going to work for a few reasons. 

It isn't far from the second bedroom. The lids on the smaller tanks would be easy for a little one to remove. I don't want little hands in the tanks or non-approved objects finding their way in.

I'd love to put the goldie tank there. The lid is more secure and I could duct tape it to ensure little hands couldn't remove. But the other tanks aren't big enough to sit on the top shelf of the tank stand (it's three bars that hold the tank, not an actual shelf). 

Plus if I left the stand where I want it it would create a problem with my freezer. 

The other issue is I don't have much space left for furniture. The living room is small, and I don't want tanks in the bedroom. So I think I'm going to move all the tanks up to the breakfast bar. Sigh.


----------



## Tealight03

Slight problem. I was cleaning tanks and had unplugged the heaters but didn't turn the surge protector off. Well of course I missed a heater. I was cleaning Jethro's tank and heard something sizzling. Flip. Turned the surge protector off and hung the heater on the shelf so it wouldn't be touching anything. I probably am not going to plug it back in. Hate to waste it but don't want to chance it. Plus Freya's heater wants to overheat. I have it turned all the way down and it's staying at 80 but will also need replaced. Sigh.


----------



## themamaj

Ugg sorry about the heater. I am honestly surprised I haven't done that as well. Are you settled in new apt?


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Ugg sorry about the heater. I am honestly surprised I haven't done that as well. Are you settled in new apt?


I'm lucky nothing major has happened yet. Luckily the heater was out of the water. I've started water changes before seeing the red light and unplugging. And maybe it's fine? I'm too scared to chance it though. 

So now the question is do I get dressed and go to Petco or overnight on Amazon. 

Yes, I'm mostly settled. I have a couple closets that have boxes I need to go through but that can wait.


----------



## ThatFishThough

@Tealight I had that happen too. That heater was in the garbage faster than you could shout "bankrupt!" lol. Although mine was smoking and sizzling, I wouldn't get within 20 feet of it for at least a couple of hours (after unplugging). That's just me not wanting to get electrocuted or blown up, though.


----------



## Tealight03

ThatFishThough said:


> @Tealight I had that happen too. That heater was in the garbage faster than you could shout "bankrupt!" lol. Although mine was smoking and sizzling, I wouldn't get within 20 feet of it for at least a couple of hours (after unplugging). That's just me not wanting to get electrocuted or blown up, though.


Yes, this is me exactly! I would die if something happened to sweet Jethro. Also I prefer not to get electrocuted!


----------



## Tealight03

Oh my gosh $35 later. Doesn't matter, just plug it in Tealight....


----------



## Tealight03

In other news, Triston is still horizontal. I'm starting to think he injured himself when he jumped out of the cup rather than it being constipation. I have been feeding him sparingly. It definitely gets worse after he eats. If he's been fasted for a couple days he's more upright but has trouble swimming and seems to spin around. 

I have dosed Prazi in case it's parasites but he pooped a little and it was brown. 

I hate that he's suffering.


----------



## themamaj

Poor Tristan. Hope Prazi helps.


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Poor Tristan. Hope Prazi helps.


Thanks mamaj. I hope he gets better. Love his heart if I can find him he always flutters his pecs at me. 

In other news I think Freya has a tumor. She will still eat most of the time but has really slowed down. She is my second girl in a row to get a tumor. Poor girl.


----------



## Tealight03

You guys will love this. I have the goldies' ten gallon on the aquarium stand next to the couch with Xander and Triston below them. Yesterday I'm four buckets in to changing the goldie tank, balancing the bucket on the edge of the stand. On the last bucket I was turkey bastering poop and spinach. It wasn't even a third of the way full. Suddenly it tipped and half spilled on the couch, wall and floor behind the couch. 

I put towels down but everything was soaked, including the back of the couch. I soaked up as much as I could and left the fan on overnight. Everything seems dry today. 

In other news I must have a new couch. Also, goldies for adoption.


----------



## themamaj

Oh my goodness 😂


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Oh my goodness 😂


I've ended up with goldie water in my car and now my couch. Clearly this is their fault. 😁


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Oh my goodness 😂


I've ended up with goldie water in my car and now my couch. Clearly this is their fault and has nothing to do with their caregiver who makes one bad decision after the next. 😁


----------



## Tealight03

I came back from a week and a half trip to an amazing development. Triston is upright and swimming better!

I just cleaned his tank and found a couple decent poops and some tiny specs. Going to keep him on Epsom Salt for a while. I'm so happy to see an improvement!


----------



## Tealight03

*Freya*

Longtime no update friends! 

In May I went on a work trip and vacation. My mom came by several times to feed the fishies. Freya hadn't been well in a while, although she was still eating. Poor thing has developed a tumor. She was at the top and ate twice but mom couldn't find her the third time. When I got back I couldn't find her. Had to take the tank apart. She had passed. 

SIP sweet girl. 

My last two girls have gotten tumors. I suspect it is from bottled water. I have switched Callie to 100 percent filtered water that is never stored in plastic. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Tealight03

*Killian*

This morning I'm cleaning tanks and thinking of Killian and Liam. July 1 is special for mamaj and I as Chance and Killian got their second chances with us. 

I got Killian at work. He and a blue vt had been left behind in an eviction. He was in terrible shape. The water was disgusting and he had ick and some kind of fungus. I remember carrying the bowl to my car and he looked up at me, hoping he was going to a better home. 

He recovered quickly in warm, clean water and was the sweetest boy. He loved his tunnel! He passed just short of two years later. He is buried in my mom's backyard, near the cactus and next to Phil. 

I know he is swimming under the rainbow bridge watching over us.


----------



## Tealight03

In my July 4th tradition, I'm finishing up tanks. I completely took down Triston's. His algae had gotten horrible! He is doing better. He is eating and pooping normally but still "spins" weirdly.

I need to get on the goldie tank next (also terrible algae) and then I'll be done. They're cute but messy.


----------



## Tealight03

Hi all. I feel like I haven't been on here in forever. Hope everyone is well. 

Everyone here is well except Triston. He's been suffering for quite a while. I'm considering putting him down. Poor boy. 

My big problem is the goldies. They absolutely have to have a bigger tank. I honestly don't have the room to set up a 55 gallon for two goldies. Not to mention the set-up cost. Moving that tank would be horrible, and I'm not sure how I could expedite water changes. I currently use a jar to scoop water into a bucket. The ten is an ordeal enough, a 55 would be horrible. 

The whole thing has been giving me anxiety. I'd love to find someone local who would take them and give them the life they deserve. But alas goldie rescues are non-existent here. Thatfishthough, how's your pond doing?


----------



## themamaj

Nice to hear from you. I haven't been on in forever too. Yes a 55 gallon would be a real challenge it sounds like. Maybe you could ask at pet store if they know of anyone. Do sorry to hear about Triston. He sounds like he has fought through a lot.


----------



## Tealight03

Mamaj! Long time no talk lol. How are all your fishies and scaled friends?

Yes poor Triston. He's a fighter. 

I wonder if I could fit a 55 in my dining room and have a vac reach the sink. That's kinda far fetched but maybe. The tank itself isn't that expensive (hello dollar per gallon sale) but dang tank stands are ridiculous.


----------



## Tealight03

*Xander*

I was just going through old pics and found some of Xander. The first is Xan when I got him and the second is recent. What a difference. 

I got Xander not long before Killian passed. I remember I was at Petsmart and a couple rows back there was a sad little red vt. I left without him but went back the next day and found him. Sweet boy. I think I've had Xan for two years now? Gosh that's crazy Killian has been gone that long.


----------



## themamaj

What sweet pictures! Hehe the sink isn't that far... what we do for fishes  Thanks doing good. Just getting ready to put some pictures up tonight.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Sorry, I've been pretty busy lately. See my latest message  I'll have to get some pics and post them somewhere. Irozi would appreciate some smol frens amongst her giant guardians *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Tealight03

*Popeye*

Ugh I think Theo has Popeye. A couple weeks ago I noticed he was lethargic and top sitting. I suspected gill flukes as it looked like his gills were irriated. There was also white stuff on his gill plate. Had him on Prazi for two weeks. He was more lively, but I started noticing white around his right eye. But his eye didn't seem swollen. Last night I gave him a Kanaplex bath and did a 100 percent water change. Today his eye is worse. 

I'm setting up a qt with Epsom Salt and Kanaplex. Crying face. I've never delt with Popeye before.


----------



## Tealight03

*Jethro*

Jethro Awesome has really darkened up. He's a really sweet boy, except when the camera comes out!


----------



## Tealight03

*Goldies*

What a crazy week. I was off all week and had a lovely time catching up on sleep, spending time with friends and family and of course had several fish-related things come up. 

Most importantly, ThatFishThough generously offered to take the goldies in. So I had my second shipping experience (first as the shipper). I ordered the breather bags and packed them as best I could. Notta was hard to catch. Poor thing hates the net (I think he's afraid it means bad things). Not Notta was easily caught. My mom had a small Styrofoam cooler so I put the bags in there and then put that in a box. I overnighted it for their benefit as well as mine (anxiety). 

Well you all know it didn't go according to plan. They got held up and were finally delivered two days after they were supposed to arrive. I hear there was leakage, which is no doubt due to my inexperience with shipping. I'm glad I had the cooler though. They probably wouldn't have made it without the cooler catching most of the water. Although I'm sure usps wasn't careful with it. When I was paying the cashier put the box on its side despite the "fragile this side up" written all over the box. 

But they're there and it sounds like they're doing great! Thanks so much ThatFishThough! I'm so relieved they have a good home!


----------



## Tealight03

*Theo*

Sadly Theo had a rough week. He definitely has Popeye. I've had him in the qt with Epsom Salt and Kanaplex. Everything was peachy Thursday when I left town and when I got back Friday night he looked horrible. I looked at the thermometer and it was in the 90s. I cupped him and floated him in his old tank while cursing the Hydor heaters. This is the second one that has overheated. It was turned all the way down and had been holding steady at 80. Never buying these again. SIP Sweet Poe (who I lost after his heater failed). 

I cleaned out the qt tank and set it back up. Theo has been better. He is eating and flutters those fins at me when I talk to him. "Hi sweet boy. How are you feeling today? How's your eye?" 

Hopefully the meds will start making a difference. I ordered new test kits and am going to try to figure out if it's a water quality issue. His tank was cycled, but I haven't had a test kit in about six months. I'm more worried there's not enough minerals in the water. I use water from my filter, which supposedly removes all bad stuff while leaving the minerals in. Interested to see what the GH and KH readings are.


----------



## Tealight03

*Triston*

Sadly I had to put Triston down this weekend. He had been suffering for months, although at one point he had perked back up. I couldn't watch it anymore. SIP sweet boy. I hope you are watching over us from the Rainbow Bridge with Phil, Ruby, Killian, Liam, Poe, Amala, Freya, Greyson, Macklin and Pineapple.


----------



## Tealight03

*Cat sitting*

My mom went on vacation this week. She has one cat (who I rescued ten years ago but he ended up living with her). Salem was a mess as a kitten. He was in to everything. He'd get into the trash and also enjoyed water. He'd get in the shower with me (literally in the water) if I left the door cracked. He liked to sit on the counter while I did dishes and would play with the bubbles. When I would go home for the weekend I used to take him with me (Lord knows he would have destroyed the apartment if he was left alone). He thought grandma's was a great adventure. Lots to do and he wasn't afraid of anything, even the black lab. 

Well fast forward nine years. He's lived with grandma and is spoiled rotten. He's now the only cat. Grandma is now retired, so he's used to having someone there all the time. A few months ago she was gone for three days. I went out to make sure he had food and water. He was the biggest cry baby. Meow meow meow. If I left the room he'd run after me. Meow meow meow. "GRANDMA ABANDONED ME!! I'VE BEEN ALL ALONE FOREVER!!" Clearly traumatized from being left alone lol. 

Well mom is on vacation for five days. She joked Salem should come stay with me. I honestly thought it was a good idea. I thought he'd be fine. He used to be adventurous. And I didn't want to go out there two times this week. 

She brought him last night and he was terrified. He was howling and panicked. He ended up staying in the bathroom. He tried to get under the sink (which had a child proof lock on it). We found him in the bathtub. Mom left and before bed I found him wedged between the cabinet and tub. I put his tunnel and water in the bathroom and left the door open. He's been hiding in his tunnel since but will come out when I go back there. 

Tonight I ended up sitting in the hall and he came to me. I kept moving further and further and he'd come out, look around, sit next to me, maybe retreat a bit but not all the way. He ended up running into my bedroom and is currently under the bed. Progress. 

Here he is being a big boy! Only four more days till grandma comes back!


----------



## Tealight03

Mom came to get Salem yesterday. I'm kinda sad he's gone, but I'm sure he was happier to go home. Poor guy was scared of noises, so the upstairs neighbors walking or if the window was open and he heard someone walking he'd get upset. However, he is like a little kid. He woke me up several times a night. I think he was bored/scared of finding something to do. After his last night here I noticed he'd gotten up on the bathroom counter and knocked stuff down as well as the dresser. That's much more typical Salem lol. 

Nothing much new to report on the fishies. Still have Theo on Kanaplex. I think he's improving. Hopefully. Everyone else is good. And clean now! Just have to top off Callie's tank and I'm done for the night .


----------



## Tealight03

I have some sad updates. I lost Theo a few months ago. He had Popeye and a secondary fungal infection. 

At the end of December I ended up going unexpectedly out of town for two weeks. I had to rush out and didn't have a chance to change tanks. It resulted in Callie and Jethro going two weeks without water changes. In February Callie started acting lethargic and was clamped. I suspected internal parasites due to how her poop looked and started her on Prazi. She improved but then passed. 

Jethro came down with some kind of fungus. I medicated him and upped water changes and he got better. This week he refused to eat and today I found he had passed. 

Callie and especially Jethro's illnesses were due to water quality. I have had some major life changes and although they got weekly changes frequent changes suffered. I'm not sure if I will continue with bettas, which is a hard decision. But I truthfully have a lot less time to devote to proper care. 

SIP sweet fishies.


----------



## Tealight03

I'll end on a happier note with my major life change. 🙂


----------



## themamaj

Wow!!!! Congrats ❤


----------



## Tealight03

themamaj said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats ❤


Thank you mamaJ!


----------

